# Wo bin ich? Bilderrätsel Niederbayern/Oberpfalz



## Brezensalzer (22. Oktober 2017)

Scheint ja Bedarf da zu sein für einen Bilderrätsel-Thread Niederbayern und Oberpfalz:



Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nicht entmutigen lassen und einen Niederbayernrätselfred aufmachen! Könnte auch was beisteuern .





CC. schrieb:


> Oh ja! Oberpfalz und Niederbayern. Da bin ich dabei.
> @Bast321 - mach mal!



und bevor der Thread auch noch von einem Oberbayern eröffnet wird: Hier bitte der Thread!




 


* Regeln (geklaut von @Bonny87 aus dem Frankenland-Thread):*

1. Das gepostete Bild sollte aus der Region sein - Niederbayern oder Oberpfalz.
2. Das Bild muss eindeutig identifizierbar sein - also bitte nix verwischtes, unscharfes o.ä.
3. Wer zuerst errät, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde darf als nächster posten.
4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.

Edit: Kleine Regelergänzung wird gewünscht:



Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich würde noch vorschlagen, dass beim Rätselbild auch gleich der Bezirk genannt wird -- Niederbayern+Oberpfalz sind ja recht gross.



Gruß Brezensalzer


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Oktober 2017)

Ok, um das ganze in Schwung zu bringen: Wo bin ich hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2017)

Suuuuper! Danke für den neuen Rätsel-Fred.
Auch wenn ich da gerade nix weiß


----------



## derwaaal (22. Oktober 2017)

dann kann ich mir ja drüben Zeit lassen ...


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2017)

Als Franke aus Leidenschaft verweigere ich mich hier mitzuwirken.
Es wird bestimmt einige geben, welche dies mit Frohlocken ("denn safft etz selber, Euern Manna") zur Kenntnis nehmen.
Denen sei gesagt: Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend.
"So ein Apparat versagt ja recht leicht. Da soll man sich schon vorsehen. Um einen Thronfolger zu erschießen, würd ich mit einen Browning nehmen.-.." ("Der brave Soldat Schweiijgk")


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Oktober 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Regeln


Ich würde noch vorschlagen, dass beim Rätselbild auch gleich der Bezirk genannt wird -- Niederbayern+Oberpfalz sind ja recht gross.

Nicht, dass mir das beim obigen Bild helfen würde ...


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2017)

In jedem Fall ist es nicht "dermann Schronk domma gween".


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2017)

Aber für die Oberpfalz-Experten wäre zu raten:

MUATA GE UARI DÖA BUA BÖLKT WIRA VIACH.


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Oktober 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Als Franke aus Leidenschaft verweigere ich mich hier mitzuwirken.



Hat niemanden interessiert. Aber dann halt dich wenigstens dran!

@Lenka K. 

Mittlere Oberpfalz.


----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2017)

Mal ins Blaue getippt. Solche kurzgefressenen Mulden hab ich irgendwo auf dem Jurasteig schon gesehen. Nördlich von Schmidmühlen...?


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2017)

@CC. : Jura ist gut, gesuchter Ort befindet sich aber nicht am Verlauf des Jurasteigs selbst. Suche weiter im Landkreis Neumarkt. Der Blick im Bild geht über den Quellbereich eines Fließgewässers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2017)

Könnte die Schwarze Laber sein, irgendwo um Eschertshofen herum...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Oktober 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> @CC. : Jura ist gut, gesuchter Ort befindet sich aber nicht am Verlauf des Jurasteigs selbst. Suche weiter im Landkreis Neumarkt. Der Blick im Bild geht über den Quellbereich eines Fließgewässers.


Hm. Könnte das genannte Fließgewässer die Schwarze Laber sein?


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2017)

Laber ja, aber nicht die Schwarze und nicht die Weiße ... damit ist Eschertshofen auch aus dem Rennen.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (23. Oktober 2017)

Dann gäbe es noch die Kleine und die Große Laber (und die Alte Laber als Altwasser). Aber das kommt dann mit dem Lkrs. Neumarkt nicht hin, oder?. Wäre ja eher die Landshuter, Pfeffenhaussener, Kehlheimer Gegend und dann biegt sie irgendwann nach Osten ab nach Straubing .


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2017)

Jaja, alles richtig (Kelheim bitte mit nur einem h, das sind die Kelheimer etwas empfindlich, weils sehr oft falsch geschrieben wird). Aber es gibt schon noch andere Flüsse mit Laber im Landkreis Neumarkt.

Ergänzung 21:45: Sehe schon, es ist nicht einfach - hier z.B.:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorie:Gewässer_im_Landkreis_Neumarkt_in_der_Oberpfalz

ist der Fluss/Bach nicht zu finden. Daher noch ein Tipp: Das Wasser des gesuchten Flusses fließt irgendwann in die Weiße Laber ...


----------



## alpenpass (23. Oktober 2017)

Fluss: Pilsach?? Ort: Eispertshofen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Fluss: Pilsach?? Ort: Eispertshofen??



Nein, bitte auch Hilfestellungen vorher lesen: Es ist eine Laber, aber nicht die Schwarze und nicht die Weiße, die Weiße wird aber auch von ihr gespeist.


----------



## derwaaal (23. Oktober 2017)

Breitenbrunner Laber ?


----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich hätte jetzt auf die Bachhaupter Laber getippt. Sehe aber gerade im Link über mir, daß es eine Wissinger Laber auch noch gibt. Hübsche Gegend dort. Mit viel Gelaber


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2017)

Entscheide dich für eine der beiden Labern und nenne mir noch den Ort auf den wir blicken, dann lass ich's gelten:

Wie gesagt, der Ort liegt an oder hinter der Quelle!


----------



## CC. (23. Oktober 2017)

Ha! Jetzt hab ich nochmal alle großen Karten ausgerollt und bin auf Wissinger La*a*ber (Danke @derwaal!), mit Standort Wachtlhof gekommen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. Oktober 2017)

Absolut perfekt!  Wer es auf der Landkarte suchen will, suche nach Ittelhofen oder Wissing!

Ob nun Laber oder Laaber - Wikipedia und Google Maps führen sie als Laber mit einem a, Openstreetmap als Laaber mit Doppel-a ...

Die Wissinger La(a)ber hat nur eine Länge von 12,7 km bevor sie in Breitenbrunn mit der Bachhaupter Laber zur Breitenbrunner Laber wird, die dann kurz vor Dietfurt a.d. Altmühl in die Weiße Laber fließt.

Erstaunlich ist aber wie schnell die Wissinger Laber Wasser gewinnt und von einem Bächlein zu einem kleinen Fluß wird. Die 12,7 km bis Breitenbrunn sind eine Wanderung oder Radfahrt wert, das Tal heißt Heutal. 

So, bin gespannt, was Du @CC. bringst!


----------



## CC. (24. Oktober 2017)

Da ich offensichtlich einen Hang zu östlichen Rätselregionen habe, geht's mal nach:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Viel weiter östlich geht nicht, da ist dann schon nicht mehr Niederbayern 
Angrenzend ist der Nationalpark.
@basti321 und d'Waidler sind aufgerufen... und natürlich alle Anderen.


----------



## CC. (24. Oktober 2017)

Erster Tip: die Gemeinde, hat wohl in alten Zeiten Einnahmen durch Wegzoll gehabt. Der gesuchte Ort auf dem toskanisch anmutenden Hügel, muß mal eine dunkle Flußniederung gehabt haben.


----------



## derwaaal (24. Oktober 2017)

Du bist ja ungeduldig


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Oktober 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> ...@basti321 und d'Waidler sind aufgerufen... und natürlich alle Anderen.


Vielen Dank für die Ehre . Leider ist sie eher ungerechtfertigt und es gibt sicher viele Andere, allen voran @Brezensalzer dem sie besser stehen würde als mir. Ich habe lediglich fünf Jahre in der Oberpfalz verbracht.

Wenn ich es mir allerdings recht überlege, war ich während des Studiums schon noch für fünf Jahre in Niederbayern unterwegs, ab dem Zeitpunkt meiner Geburt habe ich bis zur Gebietsreform auch nochmal einige frühe Jahre in Ndb. verbracht (und wurde schließlich in Obb. zwangseingebürgert ).

Darüber hinaus war mein Opa - Gott hab' ihn selig - wirklich ein echter Waidler. Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, könnte es vielleicht doch passen, hier was zu schreiben. Ich hoffe darauf, dass @Brezensalzer dann so nett sein wird, die entsprechenden Korrekturen meiner vielen Fehler vorzunehmen oder geflissentlich darüber hinwegzusehen. Je nachdem, wonach ihm gerade der Sinn steht .

Tippen täte ich bei deinem Rätstelbild auf Woidkiacha im boarisch'n Woid (Waldkirchen). Wegpunkt des ehem. unteren goldenen Steiges, auf welchem die Salzhändler Zoll entrichten mussten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (24. Oktober 2017)

Kriegst 3 Extrapunkte für Dein multiregionales Outing  
Du bist aber mit Deinem Tip ein kleines bißchen zu südlich.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Oktober 2017)

Danköö .
Mauth Finsterau?


----------



## CC. (24. Oktober 2017)

Na, jetza! 
Rischtisch.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (24. Oktober 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Na, jetza!
> Rischtisch.


.
Muss aber leider passen, was ein Folgebild anbelangt. Könnte frühestens übermorgen eines reinstellen. Möge bitte weitermachen, wer grad' eines hat ...


----------



## ragazza (24. Oktober 2017)

Na endlich ist auch die Oberpfalz dabei. Ich nehm das Angebot von basti321 an und stell ein Bild aus der Oberpfalz rein.








20160506_115727.jpg


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (25. Oktober 2017)

Hm. Scheint keiner zu kennen. Könnte irgendein Staubecken zu sein. Magst mal 'nen kleinen Tipp geben?


----------



## ragazza (25. Oktober 2017)

es liegt oben auf einem Berg, östlich des Naabtals. Ich will den Namen des künstlichen Gewässers wissen. Es speist einen weit tieferliegenden Stausee, dessen Namen mit einer kleinen Stadt bzw. einem Fluß beginnt. Der Fluß mündet in die Naab.
Das ich als Franke und regelmässiger Wahloberpfälzer den Woidlern ein Rätsel stellen kann.....freut mich


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. Oktober 2017)

Linkerhand ist auch noch ein Turm mit Antennen drauf ... 



ragazza schrieb:


> Das ich als Franke und regelmässiger Wahloberpfälzer den Woidlern ein Rätsel stellen kann.....freut mich



Hab erst letzte Woche Nachschub geholt - aus Franken:


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Oktober 2017)

lustig was man auf google nicht alles findet ... da is sogar auch nen radl drauf 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Hochspeicher+Rabenleite/@49.5401092,12.2932066,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m8!1e2!3m6!1sAF1QipMJWTnCGfvCTFFbkpnIvjstyUuRRl738ZV96QAQ!2e10!3e12!6shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipMJWTnCGfvCTFFbkpnIvjstyUuRRl738ZV96QAQ=w114-h86-k-no!7i4000!8i3000!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x71f5f7891607a63c!8m2!3d49.5401092!4d12.2932066


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (26. Oktober 2017)

das hast du natürlich perfekt klargestellt..
Als ich dort oben war stand das Wasser nur halbhoch im Speicher. Der Rand hat mich sofort an eine Radrennbahn erinnert, ist nur etwas steiler.
Was mich schockierte: nirgends, wirklich nirgends war eine Leiter als Notausstieg. Kann mir vorstellen, wenn man da reinfällt kommt man nie wieder raus, da der Rand sehr steil und bei Niedrigwasser sehr hoch ist. Man würde also irgendwann erfrieren. Ich war damals der einzige Mensch dort weit und breit.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/olb-eman.359/ du bist dran


----------



## scratch_a (26. Oktober 2017)

Ohne das Becken zu kennen, aber auf deinem Bild und aufm Satellitenbild ist doch eine Rampe zu sehen, die aus dem Becken führt, oder?


----------



## ragazza (26. Oktober 2017)

stimmt, aber in Wirklichkeit sah das nicht so einfach aus. Vielleicht hab ich es aber auch übersehen oder es hat sich geändert. Ein schlechter Schwimmer müsste zudem erstmal auf die richtige Seite kommen.
Aber egal, bitte ein neues Bild....


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Oktober 2017)

ragazza schrieb:


> das hast du natürlich perfekt klargestellt..
> Als ich dort oben war stand das Wasser nur halbhoch im Speicher. Der Rand hat mich sofort an eine Radrennbahn erinnert, ist nur etwas steiler.
> Was mich schockierte: nirgends, wirklich nirgends war eine Leiter als Notausstieg. Kann mir vorstellen, wenn man da reinfällt kommt man nie wieder raus, da der Rand sehr steil und bei Niedrigwasser sehr hoch ist. Man würde also irgendwann erfrieren. Ich war damals der einzige Mensch dort weit und breit.
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/olb-eman.359/ du bist dran



Ja bin immer wieder fasziniert wie schön es doch daheim sein kann .

Evtl. zu einfach, aber auch ein schönes Stückchen Oberpfalz. Leider macht man ja daheim wenige Fotos weil mans ja immer wieder sehen kann ... deshalb schwierig was zu finden.


----------



## CC. (27. Oktober 2017)

Hübsch da - auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab, wo das ist. Die Kaveratholen waren jedenfalls schon da.
Falls das Granit oder Gneis ist, wirds wohl Richtung Fichtelgebirge sein .


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Oktober 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Fichtelgebirge


Liegt aber in Franken .

Die Oberpfälzer haben dafür den Steinwald ... aber die Stelle kommt mir nicht bekannt vor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod87 (27. Oktober 2017)

100m hinter dem Fotografen ist die Deutsch Tschechische Landesgrenze...
Zu sehen ist im Vordergrund der kleine Osser und der Fotograf steht auf auf seinem großen Bruder.
Die Ortschaft rechts vom kleinen Osser dürfte Lam sein (Landkreis Cham)
Auf der Tschechischen Seite soll es einen schönen Trail geben, den wir gerne gefahren wären...wenn alle ihren Ausweis dabei gehabt hätten 

Irgendwie fotografiert doch jeder das gleiche 
enstanden im September 2016 beim Bike Urlaub im Bayerischen Wald:


 

Da ich selbst nur Bilder aus unmittelbarer Nähe zum obigen Bild hätte, würde ich gerne jemand anderen den Vortritt lassen.
Viele Grüße aus Oberfranken


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Oktober 2017)

aus dem Fichtelgebirge hätt ich auch viele Fotos  ... aber passt ja hier net.



> 100m hinter dem Fotografen ist die Deutsch Tschechische Landesgrenze...
> Zu sehen ist im Vordergrund der kleine Osser und der Fotograf steht auf auf seinem großen Bruder.
> Die Ortschaft rechts vom kleinen Osser dürfte Lam sein (Landkreis Cham)
> Auf der Tschechischen Seite soll es einen schönen Trail geben, den wir gerne gefahren wären...wenn alle ihren Ausweis dabei gehabt hätten



ja hätt man besser nicht beschreiben können  ... schöner Berg ... aber zum Biken ein leider ein sehr grober Berg der einem nichts schenkt.

weils so schön da oben ist ... noch ein Bild in die andere Richtung


----------



## Winnepooh (29. Oktober 2017)

Rätsel war schon gelöst


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Oktober 2017)

Winnepooh schrieb:


> Rätsel war schon gelöst



was willst damit sagen ... kannst gleich nen neues rätsel stellen


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Oktober 2017)

Was is los? Der Elan schon verloren gegangen. Also gut: Noch eins von mir:



​Wieder mal Oberpfalz.


----------



## scratch_a (31. Oktober 2017)

Irgendwie kenn ich bei den Franken mehr als bei uns in der Oberpfalz


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. November 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Irgendwie kenn ich bei den Franken mehr als bei uns in der Oberpfalz



Da heult der Richtige: Hat das Naturwunder vor der Tür und schnallts nicht. Fahr hin! Mit dem Ratt! Is ned so weit weg.

Obwohl man den Franken lassen muss: Schöne Landschaft hams und Bier brauen kennas aa!


----------



## Rossi0815 (1. November 2017)

Da denke ich mal, dass dies die Doggerfelswand zwischen Niederhofen und Dietkirchen ist


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. November 2017)

Richtig gedacht - Geotop Doggerfelsen Niederhofen, Gemeinde Pilsach, Kreis NM. Liegt am Flusslauf der Schwarzen Laber wenige km unterhalb/südlich der Laberquelle.

Mehr dazu hier: http://pilsach.de/hp467/Geotop-Doggerfelsen.htm

@Rossi0815 : Du bist dran!


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2017)

Glaub die Stelle hab ich bisher immer nur im Dunkeln gesehen, als wir im jungen Alter im Y waren 
Zum radeln ist es aber eher unspektakulär da oben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (1. November 2017)

Tschaka 

Na dann habe ich was neues.


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2017)

Da lass ich andere raten, weil das is diesmal wirklich ein Heimspiel


----------



## CC. (1. November 2017)

Lößt das mal jemand auf. Das sieht gut aus - da würde ich morgen gerne laufen...

:


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. November 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Glaub die Stelle hab ich bisher immer nur im Dunkeln gesehen, als wir im jungen Alter im Y waren
> Zum radeln ist es aber eher unspektakulär da oben, oder?



Ja mei, ein Trail ist es nicht ... dafür sinds halt schöne Bilder.


----------



## scratch_a (1. November 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ja mei, ein Trail ist es nicht ... dafür sinds halt schöne Bilder.



Deswegen sind wir oft in Franken unterwegs, da hat man beides


----------



## Rossi0815 (2. November 2017)

Na dann will ich mal einen ersten Tipp geben. Gerade noch so Oberpfalz. 2km weiter ist man schon in Middlfrangn


----------



## Milan0 (2. November 2017)

Vielleicht irgendwo beim Dillberg?


----------



## Rossi0815 (2. November 2017)

Jetzt wird es warm


----------



## OLB EMan (2. November 2017)

Kaltenbachquelle ... man sieht auf dem Foto gar nicht so deutlich, das das ein Holzsteg ist.

http://gspannberg.de/news/kaltenbachquelle-nahe-hausheim-zu-neuem-leben-erweckt#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (2. November 2017)

Das ist richtig 
Du bist dran


----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2017)

Dann geht's zur Abwechslung mal wieder nach Niederbayern.

Entschuldigt dieses schlimme Bike da


----------



## ragazza (3. November 2017)

Golgatha ?


----------



## Winnepooh (3. November 2017)

Moosbach?


----------



## CC. (3. November 2017)

Weißenstein?


----------



## CC. (3. November 2017)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Kaltenbachquelle ... man sieht auf dem Foto gar nicht so deutlich, das das ein Holzsteg ist.
> 
> http://gspannberg.de/news/kaltenbachquelle-nahe-hausheim-zu-neuem-leben-erweckt#



Ahhh! Schon vielmals auf dem Zeugi vorbei gedüst, aber nie hingeschaut, weil nicht gewusst. Danke für das Rätsel. Da werde ich doch demnächst mal einen Abstecher machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. November 2017)

Winnepooh schrieb:


> Moosbach?



 ... am Pandurensteig gelegen

http://www.sehenswerter-bayerischer-wald.de/moosbacher-pfahl-kreuzweg-wanderweg.html


----------



## scratch_a (3. November 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Ahhh! Schon vielmals auf dem Zeugi vorbei gedüst, aber nie hingeschaut, weil nicht gewusst. Danke für das Rätsel. Da werde ich doch demnächst mal einen Abstecher machen...



Ja, der 2er runter zur Quelle macht vor allem im Winter mit Eisplatten Spaß.


----------



## Winnepooh (4. November 2017)

Ja dann hab ich noch eins aus Niederbayern:


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2017)

ich sag jetzt mal landshut wegen dem linken turm.

hab da auch nen schönes foto dazu gefunden  ... http://www.fotocommunity.de/photo/st-martin-eon-st-jodok-in-landshut-thomas-rieger/8770887

wennst das foto gestern abend gemacht hast würd die durch die Sonne zu vermutende himmelsrichtung passen


----------



## Winnepooh (5. November 2017)




----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2017)

einfaches Spiel ... aber schöne Location


----------



## Lenka K. (5. November 2017)

Ruine Weissenstein im Steinwald!


----------



## Lenka K. (5. November 2017)

Endlich erkenne ich etwas! Hab' mich so auf den Oberpfalz/Niederbayernfred gefreut und dann war das alles Hic-sunt-leones-Gebiet ...


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Endlich erkenne ich etwas! Hab' mich so auf den Oberpfalz/Niederbayernfred gefreut und dann war das alles Hic-sunt-leones-Gebiet ...



na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf dein foto


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> und dann war das alles Hic-sunt-leones-Gebiet



Bo, eyh! Jetzt wird aber mit Bildung geklotzt! Musste direkt nachschauen. Also hier für alle die genauso dumm sind wie ich, zitiere ich Wikipedia:

"hic sunt dracones (in Inschriften _HC SVNT DRACONES_) ist eine lateinische Textphrase, die auf Deutsch „Hier sind Drachen“ bedeutet. Frühe Weltkarten illustrierten den Raum jenseits der bekannten Welt häufig mit Fabeltieren wie Seeschlangen und Seemonstern. (...) Vergleichbar ist die Bedeutung „Hic sunt leones“."

Lehrerin, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Lehrerin, was?


Naah, Historikerin .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Endlich erkenne ich etwas! Hab' mich so auf den Oberpfalz/Niederbayernfred gefreut und dann war das alles Hic-sunt-leones-Gebiet ...


Was Bildung anbelangt, kann der Obb.-Fred hier nur lernen .


----------



## CC. (6. November 2017)

Heimatkunde ist überall 

Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt. Vielleicht hat die Historikerin auch ein paar erklärende Worte im Anschluß?!


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2017)

Ähm ... erklärende Worte? Das Oberpfalz/Niederbayern doch gross sind und ich nur in den einigermassen MUC-nahen Gegenden unterwegs bin??

Nun aber zum nächsten Rätsel, diesmal aus Niederbayern.

Schön sowohl zum Biken, als auch zum Klettern.





Wo bin ich?


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> dracones


Falsch!
Die sind nur in dem Frankenrätselfred anzutreffen ...


----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2017)

Erinnert mich an was, an dem ich Samstag vorbei gefahrn bin ... könnt Quarz sein


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2017)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> könnt Quarz


Einen Ort namens Quarz kenne ich aber nicht ...


----------



## oeger (6. November 2017)

Pfahl? Wobei das als Ortsangabe ja recht grob wäre... und eine Ruine Weißenstein sitzt dort auch noch obendrauf...
Viechtach? Wegen Klettern dann der kleine Pfahl?


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2017)

oeger schrieb:


> kleine Pfahl


Ist richtig! Niedliche Kletterfelsen und nette Trails dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (6. November 2017)

hehe ... und ich dacht es gibt nur den großen Pfahl


----------



## oeger (7. November 2017)

kein "groß" ohne "klein", woher sollte der große Pfahl sonst wissen, dass er groß ist? 
Leider schon etwas älter und mit einer Kartoffel geknipst, aber irgendwie mangelts mir an aktuellen Bildern aus der Region:



Wo bin ich?


----------



## OLB EMan (7. November 2017)

irgendwie so typisch das Foto


----------



## Brezensalzer (7. November 2017)

Nochmal kurz zurück zum Pfahl (Beitrag Lenka K.):

_"Der Pfahl ist ein einzigartiges Quarzriff in Bayern und gilt als eine geologische Besonderheit. Die auffallende Gesteinsformation verläuft fast schnurgerade auf einer Länge von über 150 km, teilweise auch unterirdisch, von Fürholz bei Freyung im Bayerischen Wald, bis nach Schwarzenfeld in der Oberpfalz. Besonders ist, dass der Pfahl in Bayern nicht aus dem üblichen dunklen Granit besteht, sondern aus hellem, weißem Quarzgestein. (...)

Der Pfahl im Bayerwald entstand vor ca. 275 Millionen Jahren. Durch Risse in der Erdkruste konnte Kieselsäure in das Erdinnere gelangen. Beim Erkalten dieser Kieselsäure kristallisierte sich in einer Tiefe von bis zu 6 Kilometern dann der Quarz heraus, der über viele Millionen Jahre der Verwitterung widerstand. Dies hatte zur Folge hatte, dass die harten Quarzsteine vom Pfahl an die Oberfläche kamen und nun als markante, bis zu 120 Meter breite und 30 Meter hohe Felsmauer zu sehen sind."_

Quelle: http://www.unser-bayerischer-wald.de/wandern/steinmassiv-pfahl.html

So - weiter machen!


----------



## Lenka K. (7. November 2017)

Danke @Brezensalzer für die Ergänzung!


----------



## Lenka K. (11. November 2017)

@oeger @OLB EMan 

Wie geht's weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oeger (11. November 2017)

Oh Verzeihung... @OLB EMan hat natürlich recht mit dem "typischen" Bild an der Stelle - Steinbühler Gesenke mit Blick auf die Kötztinger Hütte. @OLB EMan du bist am Zug.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2017)

oeger schrieb:


> Oh Verzeihung... @OLB EMan hat natürlich recht mit dem "typischen" Bild an der Stelle - Steinbühler Gesenke mit Blick auf die Kötztinger Hütte. @OLB EMan du bist am Zug.


ok wollt einem anderen die Chance geben endgültig zu lösen  ... da ich mich immer schwer tue Fotos aus der Heimat zu finden (Südtirol wär kein Prob ).

Hab was gefunden ... für die Einheimischen dort einfach ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (11. November 2017)

Blick auf F. i. W.?


----------



## derwaaal (11. November 2017)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> aus der Heimat


Heimat ist doch nochmal woanders bei Dir, gell?


----------



## scratch_a (11. November 2017)

Also links der Kirchenturm ist von der Mariahilfkirche, geradeaus sieht man den Buchberg, rechts vom Kreuz im Vordergrund der kleine Hügel ist der Staufer Berg, ganz rechts am Rand sieht man noch teilweise den Tyrolsberg bzw. die hohe Ahnt...alles Hügel der Zeugenbergrunde rund um Neumarkt (die Stadt unten). Das Bild selber ist oben aufm Wolfstein aufgenommen.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Heimat ist doch nochmal woanders bei Dir, gell?



Oberpfalz / BayWald und a weng was von Oberfranken betrachte ich als "Heimat"  ... im Isarpreißnüberflutungsgebiet der Alpen bin ich dagegen fremder als in Südtirol 

Heimatbereich  -> https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2214/2214294-ukavqurfmkgp-unbenannt-large.png


----------



## OLB EMan (11. November 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also links der Kirchenturm ist von der Mariahilfkirche, geradeaus sieht man den Buchberg, rechts vom Kreuz im Vordergrund der kleine Hügel ist der Staufer Berg, ganz rechts am Rand sieht man noch teilweise den Tyrolsberg bzw. die hohe Ahnt...alles Hügel der Zeugenbergrunde rund um Neumarkt (die Stadt unten). Das Bild selber ist oben aufm Wolfstein aufgenommen.





Buchberg Fuchsweg fahr ich immer wieder gern ... wär nen EBikeweg hehe ... aber leider noch nie mitm Elektrischen droht gewesen.


----------



## scratch_a (12. November 2017)

Ja, aber der Buchberg hat noch mehr zu bieten als nur den Fuchsweg 

Hier das neue Rätsel (ist im selben Landkreis Neumarkt, also Oberpfalz)


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. November 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> alles Hügel der Zeugenbergrunde rund um Neumarkt



Wikipedia:

_"Ein *Zeugenberg* (auch Ausliegerberg) ist eine Unterform des Inselbergs, bei der durch Erosionsvorgänge ein Einzelberg von dem erosionsresistenten Gesteinsverband, dem er ursprünglich angehörte, isoliert wird.
(...)
Ein Zeugenberg entsteht typischerweise in Schichtstufenlandschaften. Diese zeichnen sich durch eine Wechsellagerung von Schichtpaketen aus erosions- und verwitterungsresistenten (kompetenten) Gesteinen und Schichtpaketen aus deutlich weniger erosions- und verwitterungsresistenten (inkompetenten) Gesteinen aus.
(...)
Zwischen Coburg im Nordosten und Basel im Südwesten erstrecken sich ungefaltete, leicht schräg gestellte Jura-Schichten. Sie gehören zur Südwestdeutschen Schichtstufenlandschaft bzw. zum Juragebirge im weiteren Sinn und sind vor allem im Bereich des Weißjura (in der Schweiz vor allem im Braunjura) zu mächtigen Schichtstufen ausgebildet. Im gesamten Stufenbereich haben sich Zeugenberge und teilweise auch Zeugenberglandschaften entwickelt."
_
Vor allem drüben im Thread bei unseren fränkischen Freunden sind auch oft Zeugenberge genannt:

Moritzberg, Hetzleser Berg, Hesselberg.

Auch der hier vor kurzem genannte Dillberg ist ein Zeugenberg.


----------



## derwaaal (12. November 2017)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Heimatbereich  -> https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2214/2214294-ukavqurfmkgp-unbenannt-large.png


jo, den oberen Zipfel hab ich gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (12. November 2017)

Das Rätsel hat es ja ganz schön in sich. Habe schon von gefühlt 100 Orten die Kirchen ergoogelt,  hat aber nix geholfen.


----------



## OLB EMan (13. November 2017)

und der Baum links machts net einfacher . aber spannendes Foto für nen Rätsel




scratch_a schrieb:


> Ja, aber der Buchberg hat noch mehr zu bieten als nur den Fuchsweg
> Anhang anzeigen 663971 Anhang anzeigen 663972



erzähl


----------



## scratch_a (13. November 2017)

@OLB EMan: Wir fahren am Buchberg eigentlich immer eine Kombination aus Fuchs-Adlerweg und 2er/3er + den einen oder anderen nicht markierten Weg. In der OpenMap sind aber so ziemlich alle Wege eingezeichnet (sogar die schönen Kehren nach Osten runter)...da kann man dann scho mal einige Zeit und Höhenmeter verbringen und nicht nur den Fuchsweg Vollgas durchfahren 

Zum Rästel: Landkreis Neumarkt habe ich ja schon verraten. Die Gemeinde ist eine Großgemeinde und grenzt direkt an Mittelfranken. Der Weg kommt aus einem recht schönen, aber sehr sumpfigen Tal heraus (deswegen fahren wir den eigentlich nur im Sommer und Winter  ) In dem Ort der Kirche gibt es ein kleines Schloss. Ich denke, das waren jetzt genug Hinweise


----------



## Milan0 (14. November 2017)

@scratch_a 
Ich seh schon, wenn ich nach Pyrbaum gezogen bin, musst du mir bisschen die Gegend zeigen


----------



## CC. (14. November 2017)

Da würde ich mich der illustren Runde anschließen, um ein paar lokale Kleinode gezeigt zu bekommen 

Ich hatte spontan auf Oberhembach getippt. Da stimmt aber nix mit dem Tip von oben überein. Jetzt bin ich gespannt. Entweder ist es ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Blickwinkel im Rätselbild oder ich kenne es wirklich nicht...


----------



## alpenpass (14. November 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> @OLB EMan: Die Gemeinde ist eine Großgemeinde und grenzt direkt an Mittelfranken. Der Weg kommt aus einem recht schönen, aber sehr sumpfigen Tal heraus (deswegen fahren wir den eigentlich nur im Sommer und Winter  ) In dem Ort der Kirche gibt es ein kleines Schloss. Ich denke, das waren jetzt genug Hinweise


Das ist jetzt schwer zu knacken! Der Schnee  verwirrt. Ich tippe auf Oberrrohrenstadt. die Großgemeinde  wäre dann Berg!?


----------



## scratch_a (14. November 2017)

Richtig, der gesuchte Ort ist Oberrohrenstadt...der Weg führt auch am Widder vorbei.
https://n-land.de/news/kleines-paradies-im-bayerischen-jura

Hier der genaue Standpunkt (kleine grüne Punkt)

 

Und ja, wir können gerne dann mal gemeinsam eine Tour machen.


----------



## alpenpass (14. November 2017)

Deine Tipps waren entscheidend. Ich mag dieses Tal auch sehr, wenn ich dort auch nur mit dem RR unterwegs bin. 
Gut, wo war ich denn hier?


----------



## oeger (14. November 2017)

scheint was großes zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2017)

alpenpass schrieb:


> Deine Tipps waren entscheidend. Ich mag dieses Tal auch sehr, wenn ich dort auch nur mit dem RR unterwegs bin.
> Gut, wo war ich denn hier?
> Anhang anzeigen 665018



Ich sag mal das ...





aufm Riedelstein 1132m


----------



## alpenpass (15. November 2017)

Goldrichtig Großer Riedelstein.


----------



## LeFritzz (15. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> jo, den oberen Zipfel hab ich gemeint


"Jo, seid's ihr etz amend a scho do herom? Do schaut's oba dass waida kemmd's, [es Hollamöffl'n, es bankerte]!"
(Der Münchner im Himmel zum Roten Radlerengel)


----------



## ragazza (15. November 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Jo, seid's ihr etz amend a scho do herom? Do schaut's oba dass waida kemmd's, [es Hollamöffl'n, es bankerte]!"
> (Der Münchner im Himmel zum Roten Radlerengel)


Ahaa, man muß nicht unbedingt jeden Zusammenhang verstehen


----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2017)

Hatte er nicht behauptet, er würde sich hier nicht exhibieren?


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. November 2017)

Sehenswert sind übrigens auch die Rauchröhren, auf die man am Wanderweg zum Riedelstein trifft- siehe zweites Foto im Beitrag von @OLB EMan - auf dem Schild sind die Rauchröhren als Wegpunkt nach dem Riedelstein aufgeführt.






(Bild von Wikimedia, Autor Rosa-Maria Rinkl).​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2017)

Sehenswert sind v.a. die Kletterfelsen dort!


----------



## scratch_a (15. November 2017)

Ich ahnte scho wieder schlimmes bei "Ignorierte Inhalte anzeigen"...ich wurde nicht enttäuscht 

Wird Zeit, dass wir endlich mal mehr im Bayerischen Wald fahren...aber diese Hochtour von oben ist dann wohl etwas zu viel für uns auf einmal


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2017)

der Kaitersberg is auf jedenfall ne Reise wert. die Passage die dann nach dem Foto vom Brezensalzer bis zum Foto weiter vorn mit Blick auf die Kötztinger Hütte kommt is eher Bikebergsteigen  .

 



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> "Jo, seid's ihr etz amend a scho do herom? Do schaut's oba dass waida kemmd's, [es Hollamöffl'n, es bankerte]!"
> (Der Münchner im Himmel zum Roten Radlerengel)



na ... ich bin (leider) ein paar km hinter dieser schlimmen Grenze geboren ... durft aber schnell zurück in die Oberpfalz


----------



## OLB EMan (15. November 2017)

und hier noch mein Foto.
(EBikeRadfahrten sind übrigens nicht in meiner Heatmap  )


----------



## beneh (15. November 2017)

Blick geht auf Oberndorf/Bad Abbach. Wo du genau stehst, weiß ich nicht. Irgendwo bei 48.952659, 12.000433. 
Hab leider auch kein taugliches Bild zum Weitermachen.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2017)

Das ist der Aussichtspunkt am Hanselberg, oberhalb von den Kletterfelsen .


----------



## OLB EMan (16. November 2017)

beneh schrieb:


> Blick geht auf Oberndorf/Bad Abbach. Wo du genau stehst, weiß ich nicht. Irgendwo bei 48.952659, 12.000433.
> Hab leider auch kein taugliches Bild zum Weitermachen.





Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das ist der Aussichtspunkt am Hanselberg, oberhalb von den Kletterfelsen .





Dann mache der weiter der ein Foto hat


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2017)

Es schlägt die Stunde des Tatzelwurms!




Wo lauert er?
(in der Oberpfalz ...)


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. November 2017)

Das ist doch schon wieder so eine "Steinerne Rinne" ...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Steinerne Rinne


Stimmt. Aber wo?

Und diesmal gibt' keine GPS-Daten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (16. November 2017)

Ich weiß in der Opf nur eine bei Erasbach, war aber selber noch nie dort.


----------



## CC. (17. November 2017)

Der Dicke ist doch bei Berching...


----------



## Lenka K. (17. November 2017)

Erasbach ist richtig.

Mehr hier, hier und hier .


----------



## scratch_a (17. November 2017)

Is gar nicht so einfach, ein geeignetes Bild für ein Rätsel zu finden 
Aber da der Winter bevor steht und wir dann doch auf paar schöne Fahrten im Schnee hoffen, hier ein weiteres Winterbild...wo ist dieser Weg?


----------



## scratch_a (18. November 2017)

Erster Hinweis: Der Weg ist ein Teil von einem Wanderweg, der von uns bis zu einer Ortschaft mit einer Tropfsteinhöhle geht. Der Ort mit der Tropfsteinhöhle ist auch der Namen des Wanderweges.


----------



## derwaaal (18. November 2017)

ist das von diesem Winter?


----------



## scratch_a (18. November 2017)

Das Bild wurde am 15.1.2017 aufgenommen. Also quasi vom letzten Winter, diesen Winter lag bei uns noch kein Schnee.


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. November 2017)

Hm ... Tropfsteinhöhle, Heimatrevier von @scratch_a = Landkreis Neumarkt ...

Da fällt mir nur die König-Otto-Tropfsteinhöhle in St. Colomann bei Velburg ein. Allerdings wüsste ich nicht von einem St. Colomann-Wanderweg.

Die Höhle kennt vielleicht auch @Lenka K., denn da ist ein Klettergarten, äh pardon, Kletterwald unmittelbar an der Höhle und alles was mit Klettern zu tun hat, da wies Lenka beste Kenntnisse auf.


----------



## scratch_a (19. November 2017)

Ok, war etwas zu grob...es handelt sich um den Velburger Weg, soweit sind deine Überlegungen schon mal richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2017)

@Brezensalzer Ähm, ich kenne mich mit *klettern* aus, und das hat mit einem *Kletterwald* eben nix zu tun .

Deshalb kenne ich auch die Höhle nicht, aber es ist vielleicht wieder eine Idee für eine mir unbekannte Biketour.


----------



## derwaaal (19. November 2017)

... in der Höhle kann man bestimmt auch klettern


----------



## scratch_a (19. November 2017)

Und einen Hochseilgarten gibt es dort doch auch, wo man etwas "klettern" kann


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2017)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Höhle kann man bestimmt auch klettern


Da wird, glaub' ich, gefahren .

Kletterer sind halt a bissl empfindlich, wenn das Hangeln an Seilen und Drähten, sprich Hochseilgartenturnen und Klettersteiggehen als "klettern" bezeichnet wird .


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. November 2017)

Also wenn Du die genaue Position wissen willst, dann fürchte ich, muss da ein Ortskundiger oder Neudeutsch: Local ran. Der Wanderweg ist ja über 40 km lang:

Weg-Nr.038:   „Velburger Weg“: Zielweg   Unterölsbach (Gde. Berg, Lkr. Neumarkt) – Velburg (Lkr. Neumarkt)
Länge: 41,5 km

Unterölsbach – 3,2 – Rührersberg – 3,7 – Kleinvoggenhof – 2,4 – Dillberg, Sender – 4,5 – Heinzburg – 4,8 – Neumarkt i.d. OPf., Klinikum – 2,0 – Neumarkt i.d. OPf., Maria-Ferdinanda-Str. – 0,9 – Mariahilf – 1,2 – Höhenberg – 2,7 – Voggenthal – 6,1 – Günching – 4,2 – Deusmauer – 2,8 – Schwaighof – 2,8 – Velburg

So schaut's übrigens in der Höhle aus - mit Fahren ist da nix:






Bild ist von der Wikipedia-Seite zur Höhle. Wegen Bildungsauftrag und so:



basti321 schrieb:


> Was Bildung anbelangt, kann der Obb.-Fred hier nur lernen .


----------



## scratch_a (19. November 2017)

Hier ein anderer Blickwinkel von der gleichen Stelle aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2017)

mit google earth kann mans finden ... bin mal gespannt ob ich dann richtig lag .


----------



## Rossi0815 (19. November 2017)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal über die Landkarte gesucht und würde mal auf haslach tippen


----------



## Rossi0815 (19. November 2017)

Jetzt noch mit Bild


----------



## scratch_a (19. November 2017)

Ja, das Bild ist zwischen Rührersberg und Haslach (den Ort, den man auch sieht) entstanden. Ist für uns eigentlich mit einer der direktesten Wege zum Dillberg 
@Rossi0815 darf weiter machen


----------



## Rossi0815 (19. November 2017)

Ja, da freu ich mich ja wie die Sau, dass ich das Bild erraten habe. Nur wo freue ich mich denn da?


----------



## pristo (19. November 2017)

Ist die Ortschaft im Hintergrund Postbauer-Heng? Solche Bilderrahmen gibt es auf dem Dillberg.


----------



## Rossi0815 (19. November 2017)

Ja, genau da gibt es die Rahmen 

Du bist dran


----------



## LeFritzz (19. November 2017)

Die Oberpfalz, Gott erhalt's.
Allerdings ist aufgrund der jahrhundertealten Erfahrung des Oberpfälzers im GRENZSTEINVERSETZEN ja durchaus möglich, dass Bilder aus der Oberpfalz tatsächlich tief im tschechischen, polnischen oder gar russischen entstanden sind....
Näheres dazu bei Georg Friedrich Stubenrauch, Königlich Bayrischer Heimatpfleger: "Bazis sind sie allesamt zwischen Spessart und Karwendel"


----------



## pristo (19. November 2017)

Nicht zu weit vom Dillberg. Wo bin ich?


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2017)

sulzbürg vom schlüpfelberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (20. November 2017)

Richtig. Du bist's.


----------



## pristo (20. November 2017)

X


----------



## pristo (20. November 2017)

X


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2017)

dann gehts mal wieder in den Osten der Oberpfalz...


----------



## oeger (20. November 2017)

Burgstall am Hohen Bogen!?


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2017)

und jetz bitte nicht sofort zurück in die Westoberpfalz


----------



## oeger (20. November 2017)

Keine Sorge, aus der Westoberpfalz habe ich glaube ich gar keine Bilder (wenngleich ich mit den Grenzen der Regierungsbezirke auch nicht sonderlich vertraut bin). Aber das ist auf jeden Fall in Niederbayern:



Bild ist wieder nicht aktuell, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn dort aktuell auch Schnee liegt.


----------



## Winnepooh (21. November 2017)

Hätte jetzt auf den Aussichtsturm auf m Gießkopf getippt.


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. November 2017)

Gemeint ist wohl der Geißkopf. War auch mein erster Gedanke. Kann's aber eigentlich nicht sein - Wikipedia (Autor MisterPicture) zeigt folgendes Bild vom Turm:




​https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gipfel_Geißkopf_Aussichtsturm.JPG

Der gesuchte Turm hat, in der Perspektive nach unten, eher ein Stahlgerüst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (21. November 2017)

.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. November 2017)

glaub das is im "hinteren" Bayerwald ... jenseits der Ilz ... habs leider noch nicht so weit rein in den Wald geschafft.


----------



## oeger (21. November 2017)

@Winnepooh liegt leider falsch, um den Geißkopf handelt es sich hier nicht. Wie von @Brezensalzer bereits richtig festgestellt, steht der Turm im Bild auf einer Stahlkonstruktion. Auch steht am Geißkopf kein Kreuz (oder zumindest habe ich dort noch keins entdeckt). 


OLB EMan schrieb:


> glaub das is im "hinteren" Bayerwald ... jenseits der Ilz ... habs leider noch nicht so weit rein in den Wald geschafft.


"jenseits der Ilz" stimmt schonmal, also östlich davon.


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. November 2017)

Wieder mal Wikipedia:

_"Der *Oberfrauenwald* ist ein 947,7 m ü. NHN hoher bewaldeter Berg im südlichen Bayerischen Wald zwischen den Städten Waldkirchen und Hauzenberg. Über seinen Gipfel verläuft die Landkreisgrenze zwischen Passau (dessen höchste Erhebung er ist) und Freyung-Grafenau. 

(...)

Auf dem Oberfrauenwald steht seit 2001 ein 27 m hoher Aussichtsturm, der ein umfassendes Panorama nach allen Seiten ermöglicht."_

Siehe auch hier

http://www.bike-o-rama.de/schneeschuh/oberfrauenwald-aussichtsturm/


----------



## oeger (21. November 2017)

Korrekt. Du bist dran...


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. November 2017)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und jetz bitte nicht sofort zurück in die Westoberpfalz



So, wegen dem Gegrummele gegen die westliche Oberpfalz (aber die kommt schon wieder dran, keine falschen Hoffnungen!), wieder was aus Niederbayern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2017)

könnt Hirscheinsteingipfel Richtung Rauer Kulm und Vogelsang sein ... aber mit dem Nebel ist das gar net so einfach zu erkennen


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. November 2017)

Du lässt den anderen ja gar keine Chance. (Und zur Strafe gibt's nächstes Mal wieder westliche Oberpfalz! )

Richtig! Der Nebel zieht aus der Donauebene herauf, wie er es in spätherbstlichen Tagen oft tut.

"Der *Hirschenstein* ist ein 1092 m ü. NHN hoher Berg im Bayerischen Wald auf dem Grenzgebiet der Gemeinde Achslach im Landkreis Regen und der Gemeinden Schwarzach und Sankt Englmar im Landkreis Straubing-Bogen, dessen höchste Erhebung er ist. Im Gipfelbereich des von Buchenwäldern bewachsenen Berges befindet sich ein steinerner Aussichtsturm." (Wikipedia) 

Etwas unterhalb des Hirschensteins ist Grandsberg, von wo man zum Hirschenstein wandern und natürlich auch radeln kann. Wer schauen will, ob sich eine Wanderung hinsichtlich der Witterung lohnt: Hier ist eine Webcam:

http://www.foto-webcam.eu/webcam/grandsberg/

@OLB EMan, du bist dran!


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2017)

@Brezensalzer ... bin da schon oft obengestanden und hab mir das genau angeschaut . is einfach schee dort. Regensburger Stein ist aber fast noch schöner und nicht so überlaufen.

jetz hatt ich selbst schon fast ein Foto vom DreiLandkreiseEck in der Hand ... was ja Westoberpfalz wär 

aber wir bleiben in Niederbayern ... wo bin ich und welcher Berg schaut da raus


----------



## oeger (22. November 2017)

Jo mittlerweile ist oft ganz schön was los am Hirschenstein. Trotzdem chapeau, dass du's erkannt hast, nachdem der Hirschenstein genannt war dachte ich mir "ja stimmt, sollte passen", aber draufgekommen wäre ich nicht...

Beim aktuellen Bild würde ich aufs Landshuter Haus tippen. Der Berg der da raus schaut...hm... Brotjacklriegl vielleicht?


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2017)

oeger schrieb:


> Beim aktuellen Bild würde ich aufs Landshuter Haus tippen. Der Berg der da raus schaut...hm... Brotjacklriegl vielleicht?



Passt genau


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. November 2017)

Brotjacklriegel ...

ein Name der mich an meine Kindheit erinnert, obwohl ich - bis heute - noch nicht dort war. Aber das war die Zeit, da gab es nur drei Fernsehprogramme und am Nachmittag sah man auf der Mattscheibe nur das Testbild. In der Mitte des Testbildes stand dann der Name/Ort des Senders und da stand eben "Brotjacklriegel". Über den komischen Namen habe ich mich damals schon gewundert.

_"Vermutlich entstand der Name aber erst später bei Vermessungsarbeiten der Franzosen unter Napoleon, als wegen eines Missverständnisses des bairischen „Broada Jaga-Riegel“ (breiter Jägerriegel) Brotjacklriegel aufgeschrieben wurde." _(Wikipedia)

Da wern de Landvermesser halt Preissn gwesn sei ...


----------



## oeger (22. November 2017)

Der Sendemast hat ihn verraten...

weiter im Text:


 
(Bild ist wie üblich nicht aktuell)


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2017)

oeger schrieb:


> Der Sendemast hat ihn verraten...
> 
> weiter im Text:
> Anhang anzeigen 667828
> (Bild ist wie üblich nicht aktuell)



schönes Bild ... hab nen eigenes gefunden  aber sag jetzt mal nix dazu


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2017)

ok ich hoffe mal das ich jetzt nicht voll daneben liege ... Fotopos ist beim Zwercheck ...  der Doppelgipfel ist der Osser  und links dahinter der Hohe Bogen ... unglaublich wie schön der bayerwald sein kann  

bist da aufm grenzpfad zum osser unterwegs?


----------



## oeger (25. November 2017)

Liegst vollkommen richtig. Einzig beim Grenzpfad bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, den bin ich nur die ersten paar Meter gerollt, danach etwas unterhalb. Ob das Foto auf diesen ersten Metern enstanden ist oder danach kann ich nicht mehr sagen, denke aber Ersteres. 
Bin auch tatsächlich zum Osser weiter, nur eben nicht auf dem Grenzpfad. Der ist in der Kompass-Karte nicht markiert und vom Zwercheck geht ein markierter Weg runter, der verlockend aussah (und dann weiter auf Forstautobahn Richtung Osser). Hatte an dem Tag keinen Bock auf Experimente auf dem Kammweg und mich für die vielsprechendere Abfahrtsvariante entschieden. Aber entweder habe ich den eigentlich geplanten Weg verfehlt oder er entsprach nicht dem was ich erwartet hatte. Zumindest meine ich mich zu erinnern, die Entscheidung bereut zu haben. Wobei ich natürlich keine Ahnung habe, ob der Grenzpfad nicht die wesentlich schlechtere Entscheidung gewesen wäre, aber evtl finde ich das irgendwann mal noch raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (25. November 2017)

Wusst ich doch dass es mir bekannt vorkommt. 
Aber dachte mir, so kahle Waldgipfel gibts mehr im BayWald. 
Damals Schneeschuhtour rüber zum Osser, Han aber auch Leudz mit Tourenschi gesehen


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2017)

oeger schrieb:


> Liegst vollkommen richtig. Einzig beim Grenzpfad bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher, den bin ich nur die ersten paar Meter gerollt, danach etwas unterhalb. Ob das Foto auf diesen ersten Metern enstanden ist oder danach kann ich nicht mehr sagen, denke aber Ersteres.
> Bin auch tatsächlich zum Osser weiter, nur eben nicht auf dem Grenzpfad. Der ist in der Kompass-Karte nicht markiert und vom Zwercheck geht ein markierter Weg runter, der verlockend aussah (und dann weiter auf Forstautobahn Richtung Osser). Hatte an dem Tag keinen Bock auf Experimente auf dem Kammweg und mich für die vielsprechendere Abfahrtsvariante entschieden. Aber entweder habe ich den eigentlich geplanten Weg verfehlt oder er entsprach nicht dem was ich erwartet hatte. Zumindest meine ich mich zu erinnern, die Entscheidung bereut zu haben. Wobei ich natürlich keine Ahnung habe, ob der Grenzpfad nicht die wesentlich schlechtere Entscheidung gewesen wäre, aber evtl finde ich das irgendwann mal noch raus...



bin den Grenzpfad jetzt schon zwei mal mit gebrochener Hand gewandert und hab ihn mitm bike nie gemacht, da es glaub ich wenig sinn macht ... da bist viel am tragen und so, aber hätte schon auch ein paar schöne Stellen. Der Osser an sich ist ja eh ein sehr grober Berg zum Biken. 
Bin mal von der Spicak Bergstation zum Zwercheck gefahrn (leider scheinbar voll verboten, deshalb nicht wiederholt) und dann weiter nach Brennes und übern Arber drüber, das funktionierte ganz gut.

Leider war das Ding ganz knapp auf tschechischer Seite (da hatte einer sehr viel Zeit) ... sonst wärs das nächste Rätsel 






@derwaaal ... mein erste Gedanke bei dem Foto war der Enzian. aber das passt halt vom Panorama gar nicht. Auf dem hohen Bogen kannst die Türme erahnen. Hier kapiert mans besser ... https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/22/2218/2218062-h770kwq3cujx-datei22_11_17222132-original.jpg


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2017)

dann mach ich mal freiwillig nen Sprung in den Westen


----------



## Winnepooh (26. November 2017)

Hier würde ich als grobe Richtung Altmühltal tippen. Allerdings kann ich die Burg aktuell noch nicht zuordnen. Vielleicht Burg Randeck?


----------



## scratch_a (26. November 2017)

Ich würd eher auf Kastl tippen?


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. November 2017)

Nein, nein - da hat @Winnepooh schon recht: Ist Burg Randeck, der Ort darunter Essing. Wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, sieht man sogar ein Stück der einstmals längsten Holzbrücke Europas, die Fußgängerbrücke über den RMD-Kanal.


----------



## scratch_a (26. November 2017)

Stimmt, habt recht. Bin da nicht so oft in der Gegend


----------



## Winnepooh (26. November 2017)

Ist übrigens ein schönes (anspruchvolles) Klettergebiet.
Aufgrund fehlender Bilder lasse ich den anderen den Vorzug.


----------



## oeger (26. November 2017)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> bin den Grenzpfad jetzt schon zwei mal mit gebrochener Hand gewandert und hab ihn mitm bike nie gemacht, da es glaub ich wenig sinn macht ... da bist viel am tragen und so, aber hätte schon auch ein paar schöne Stellen. Der Osser an sich ist ja eh ein sehr grober Berg zum Biken.
> Bin mal von der Spicak Bergstation zum Zwercheck gefahrn (leider scheinbar voll verboten, deshalb nicht wiederholt) und dann weiter nach Brennes und übern Arber drüber, das funktionierte ganz gut.


Gut zu wissen, dann kann ich mir das sparen. Genau die Tragerei hatte ich befürchtet...
Bin zum Zwercheck vermutlich da hoch, wo du runter bist und hatte mich geärgert, weil das Hochtragen nicht belohnt wurde, der Weg rauf aber nach einer schönen Abfahrt aussah. Auf der tschechischen Seite war ich quasi noch gar nicht unterwegs, da wie du schon geschrieben hast "voll verboten", ist ja quasi alles Nationalpark und die scheinen da auch recht strikt zu sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2017)

Winnepooh schrieb:


> Hier würde ich als grobe Richtung Altmühltal tippen. Allerdings kann ich die Burg aktuell noch nicht zuordnen. Vielleicht Burg Randeck?



ja wie schon erwähnt ... Burg(ruine) Randeck bei Essing im Altmühltal passt. War auf der Jurasteigtour von Deining nach Saal.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. November 2017)

wenn keiner will ... das es nicht ganz langweilig wird -> Bild vom letzten winter ...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. November 2017)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wofür du die Bilder immer brauchst 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich endlich wofür du die Bilder immer brauchst
> 
> G.



und weisst wo das ist? 

nen Teil des Wassers fließt bei dir daheim vorbei


----------



## Rossi0815 (30. November 2017)

Ist das da neben Regensburg,  wo die naab in die Donau fließt?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2017)

ja ... jetzt wennst dich noch a weng anstrengst  und den Ort nennst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (30. November 2017)

Gerade noch gegockelt. Mariaort?


----------



## OLB EMan (30. November 2017)

Japp Mariaort mit Blick über die Naab (kurz bevor sie in die Donau mündet) auf die Walfahrtskirche und die Marienhöhe.

Dahinter beginnen liegt das Trailgebiet


----------



## Rossi0815 (1. Dezember 2017)

Weiter geht's 
Wo kann man denn hier mit dem Kollegen eine Runde baden gehen?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2017)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> und weisst wo das ist?
> 
> nen Teil des Wassers fließt bei dir daheim vorbei



Als ob ich mich um Regensburg auskenn. Aber das das Naabwasser aus dem Fichtelebirge ist, hab ich natürlich sofort erkannt 

G.


----------



## Rossi0815 (3. Dezember 2017)

Na das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass es so schwer sein könnte.
Mal ein erster Hinweis. Wenn ich Regensburg-Weiden-Cham mit Linien zu einem Dreieck verbinde, dann ist der gesuchter Platz irgendwo in diesem Dreieck


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Dezember 2017)

Fück.


----------



## Rossi0815 (3. Dezember 2017)

Redest du swahili oder sollte ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Dezember 2017)

We-ii?
Mo-u.
Die Obapfoids - Gott ahoid's.
Ann Schmää wanni hädd, schnubfadd na.


----------



## scratch_a (3. Dezember 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Als Franke aus Leidenschaft verweigere ich mich hier mitzuwirken.
> Es wird bestimmt einige geben, welche dies mit Frohlocken ("denn safft etz selber, Euern Manna") zur Kenntnis nehmen.....



Die Hoffnung starb zuletzt


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich versinke in Sack und Asche.
Gebrochenes Gelöbnis.
Oh Hailicha Godd.

Machd obba nix.
Nexd'n Samsdoch geehds nauff'n Stafflbeach...do sing ma as Lied geacha'd Bayan und d'Braiss'n ... dann is allas vageem.

"Oh Heil'ger Veit von Staffelstein,
beschütze Deine  Franken
jag' Bayern, Preussen aus dem Land,
wir werden's ewig danken."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (4. Dezember 2017)

Einfach mal nichts schreiben bitte. Es interessiert hier Keinen. Danke!


----------



## Manfred S (4. Dezember 2017)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> Weiter geht's
> Wo kann man denn hier mit dem Kollegen eine Runde baden gehen?
> Anhang anzeigen 670706


Bodenwör


----------



## Rossi0815 (4. Dezember 2017)

Das ist schon mal ganz gut.
Geht es noch etwas etwas genauer?


----------



## CC. (9. Dezember 2017)

Bodenwöhr, Bad am Hammerweiher.


----------



## Rossi0815 (9. Dezember 2017)

Das war ja eine schwere Geburt 
CC, du bist dran


----------



## CC. (9. Dezember 2017)

Klassischer Abstauber. Manfred S. hat's eigentlich gelöst, ist aber irgendwie verschollen. Ich hab nur die Bildersuche benutzt.
Wenn Manfred bis morgen kein Rätsel einstellt, mach ich es...


----------



## CC. (10. Dezember 2017)

Von wo im Bayrischen Wald hat man diese schöne Aussicht?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2017)

Das hatten wir ja schon ... Hirschenstein.

Ist aber immer eine Reise wert!


----------



## CC. (10. Dezember 2017)

...das ist mir wohl entgangen.
Aber hast gut aufgepaßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> gut aufgepaßt


Vor allem bin ich jedes Jahr mindestens einmal dort .

Weiter geht's:




 ​Wo in Niederbayern gibt's diese nette Abfahrt?


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Dezember 2017)

Nähern wir uns mal wieder approximativ (Pleonasmus) ...

Niederbayern und Kalkfelsen im Hintergrund kann eigentlich nur Bereich Altmühltal, Landkreis Kelheim sein. Und wenn's von Lenka kommt, kann man da wahrscheinlich auch klettern


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Dezember 2017)

@Brezensalzer Deine Überlegungen sind richtig, auch wenn der Fels im Hintergrund nicht beklettert werden darf.

Aber wir suchen, wie immer, den genauen Standort .


----------



## CC. (11. Dezember 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Nähern wir uns mal wieder approximativ (Pleonasmus) ...


Ich bin ja immer wieder positiv erfreut (), wenn es um so schöne und auch mir bekannte Landschaften geht.
Spontan hätte ich auf Prunn getippt, da wäre aber oberhalb alles kletterbar.
Weiter nach Essing zu gibt es einen schönen Weg Richtung Schulerloch, der so ähnlich aussehen könnte...


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Dezember 2017)

@CC. Prunn ist natürlich richtig, und mea culpa, ich hab' angenommen -- warum auch immer -- dass auf dem Schlossfels, der im Bild rechts oben zu sehen ist -- nicht geklettert werden darf. Hab' das Bild extra beschnitten, damit das Rätsel nicht allzu leicht fällt.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Dezember 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (11. Dezember 2017)

So so, extra beschnitten... 
Damit nicht wieder der Hirschenstein drankommt, wechseln wir mal in die Oberpfalz.





Der genaue Standort ist gefragt. Sollte nicht zu schwer sein...


----------



## pristo (11. Dezember 2017)

Das ist Dietfurt. Du stehst oberhalb des Freibades.


----------



## CC. (11. Dezember 2017)

Richtig! Herzogstand wäre der gesuchte Begriff gewesen.
Schön da - vor allem im Frühling.


----------



## pristo (11. Dezember 2017)

Ja, auch gegenüber auf dem Kreuzberg ist es wunderschön.

Wo befinde ich mich (Westoberpfalz)?


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Dezember 2017)

Probier ich's mal wieder:

Blick auf Berching vom Schlüpfelberg aus, mit einem Teleobjektiv ziemlich herangezogen ...

Is scho komisch - manchmal geht drei Tage nix und dann zwei, drei Rätsel an einem Tag.


----------



## pristo (11. Dezember 2017)

Schlechte Handyqualität und net gezoomt. Aber du hast Recht, es ist Berching. Net vom Schlüpfelberg, sondern vom Frankenweg, direkt über Berching, aufgenommen. Dort, wo der grosse Holzliegestuhl steht. Du bist dran.


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Dezember 2017)

Wo bin hier (Oberpfalz)?


----------



## beneh (12. Dezember 2017)

Irgendwo hinter Kallmünz? Kommt mir bekannt vor, genauer sagen kann ich es allerdings nicht.


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Dezember 2017)

Ja, das lass ich gelten. Exakt ist der Standpunkt oberhalb von Kallmünz, auf dem Burgberg, genauer auf dem Weg zur Burg, siehe rote Markierung. Die Blickrichtung geht Richtung Eichenberg, rechts am Rand des Bildes aber durch den Busch verdeckt, verläuft die Naab - Richtung Burglengenfeld.





Kallmünz ist ein Markt im Landkreis Regensburg. Wie in der Karte sichtbar, mündet in Kallmünz die von Amberg kommende Vils in die Naab. Etwa 20 km flussabwärts mündet die Naab in die Donau - bei Mariaort, das Bild dazu hatten wir vor kurzem hier.

Wikipedia: 

_"Am bekanntesten wurde Kallmünz durch den mehrwöchigen Aufenthalt Wassily Kandinskys und Gabriele Münters im Sommer 1903. Kandinsky entwickelte danach einen neuen Malstil, mit dem er sich von der gegenständlichen Malerei ab- und der abstrakten Kunst der „Farbklänge“ (wie er sich ausdrückte) zuwandte."_

Der malerische Ort ist immer einen Besuch wert, an Sommerwochenden aber oft auch überlaufen. Hier ein Bild aus Wikipedia (Urheber Franzfoto):






*@beneh ist dran!*​


----------



## ragazza (12. Dezember 2017)

durch Kallmünz komme ich eigentlich nur mit dem Rennrad, da schüttelt dir das Pflaster im Ortskern den Lack vom Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (13. Dezember 2017)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> oberhalb von Kallmünz, auf dem Burgberg


Dazu passend:
https://www.br.de/mediathek/video/b...-wieland-av:584f4c063b467900117be93a?t=12m50s
Ein Klassiker aus 1975 von Dieter Wieland.


----------



## beneh (17. Dezember 2017)

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Ich hab leider nach wie vor keine Bilder, deshalb müsste jemand anders weitermachen.


----------



## ragazza (21. Dezember 2017)

ich spring mal ein und gebe eine schwere Frage ab: *welche kleine Ortschaft liegt im Rücken des Fotografen* :
noch als Tipp: es liegt in der *nördlichen Oberpfalz*


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Dezember 2017)

CC. schrieb:


> Ha! Jetzt hab ich nochmal alle großen Karten ausgerollt und bin auf Wissinger La*a*ber (Danke @derwaal!), mit Standort Wachtlhof gekommen.



Bin jetzt erst auf den Thread aufmerksam geworden... Bin ein Wachtlhof Bewohner! Schön, dass meine Heimat "so hoch" bewertet wird! 

Hoffentlich errate ich auch mal eins - denn ich hab jede Menge gute und knifflige Lokalitäten im Sortiment! ;-)


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Dezember 2017)

Da gibr's gleichmal ein "gefällt mir". Schon cool, dass da einer aus dem Forum wohnt!

Ein bis zwei Mal im Jahr fahr ich eine Tour da im Eck. Aber die Wissinger Laaber und das Heutal runter ist es schon sehr schön!


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Dezember 2017)

Bin pro Saison ca. 10 bis 16 Tausend KM auf dem Rad. Keine Rolle, nur draussen! Also ich behaupte, dass ich doch einiges kenne in meiner Region.


----------



## CC. (24. Dezember 2017)

Kann leider zum aktuellen Rätsel von ragazza nix beitragen. Vielleicht brauchts auch einen Tip?
Aber ich frage mal ganz OT in die Runde, ob mir jemand gute Strecken auf ruhigen Nebenstraßen von NM Richtung  und rundum Wissingen für Touren mit dem _RR_ empfehlen kann. Das bitte dann per PN. 
Danke und schönes Fest!


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. Dezember 2017)

Oh da gibt es viele gute Strecken. ...

Über Fuchsberg, Pelchhofen, Oberbuchfeld, Mittersthal, Kleinalfalterbach, Pirkach, Freihausen. EHER FLACH
Oder über Weismarter Berg, Tauernfeld, Deining Bhf, Döllwang, Waltersberg, Thann, Freihhausen. EHER HÜGELIG

Melde dich einfache..... Es gibt unzählige Strecken.....

Sorry.....wär eigentlich für PN gedacht...... bitte löschen wenn es stört.


----------



## CC. (24. Dezember 2017)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (1. Januar 2018)

Dove sei, @ragazza?

Mal 'ne ganz andere Frage: Wer war das??


----------



## ragazza (1. Januar 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Dove sei, @ragazza?


sono "in der Wein"
als Hilfestellung zu meinem Rätsel: Blickrichtung geht nach Süd-Osten, man sieht bereits Teile Tschechiens. Es liegt in der nördlichen Oberpfalz.
Wenn es zu schwer ist, lassen wir es halt stehen und jemand stellt was frisches ein.


----------



## scratch_a (1. Januar 2018)

@CC. Bist heute nochmal die gleiche Tour gefahren?


----------



## CC. (2. Januar 2018)

Ich war der Wanderführer. War aber total batzig.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Januar 2018)

Darf ich ein neues Büdl posten? Obwohl ich das letzte nicht erraten habe...


----------



## CC. (15. Januar 2018)

Ja, mach das mal. Ragazza scheint ganz verschollenen zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Januar 2018)

Mal was ganz leichtes, damit das hier nicht zu schwer wird! ;-)


----------



## CC. (15. Januar 2018)

Hübsches Bild. Ich halt mich mal zurück.


----------



## pristo (15. Januar 2018)

Der Buchberg, davor die Rauchfahne vom Pfleiderer.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Januar 2018)

Richtig. Aber wo genau entstand das Bild? Wie nennt sich der Ort bzw. der markante Felsen? Jedoch grundsätzlich bist du jetzt an der Reihe, Pristo.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Januar 2018)

pristo schrieb:


> Buchberg


Ja, das sieht man, aber stehen tut der Fotograf am Krähentisch am Wolfstein .


----------



## pristo (15. Januar 2018)

CC. war vor mir und Lenka hat den Standort genau benannt. Bitte einer von euch beiden weiter.


----------



## ragazza (15. Januar 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Ja, mach das mal. Ragazza scheint ganz verschollenen zu sein.


nein, ich bin nicht verschollen. Oben habe ich doch geschrieben, wenn es zu schwer ist, einfach übergehen. Hat ja jetzt geklappt


----------



## CC. (15. Januar 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> 4. Ist das Bild innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht erkannt worden, darf der Ursprungsposter nochmal ran.


Kleiner Wink aus Post #1.


----------



## CC. (19. Januar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, das sieht man, aber stehen tut der Fotograf am Krähentisch am Wolfstein .


Fremdelt [email protected] K.? Samma g'schamig? Die Onkels hier tun niemandem was...


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Januar 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> [email protected] K.? Samma g'schamig? Die Onkels hier tun niemandem was...


Hä???????? Das lasse ich am besten unkommentiert ....

@pristo Kannst du bitte weitermachen? Bin verhindert  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (22. Januar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hä???????? Das lasse ich am besten unkommentiert ....
> 
> @pristo Kannst du bitte weitermachen? Bin verhindert  ...


Ja, heute abend.


----------



## pristo (22. Januar 2018)

Wo befindet sich diese schöne Kapelle aus Holz?


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Januar 2018)

Muss zwischen BERCH und BEILN sein, Plankstetten ist noch in der Opf.  .... ????

Oder bei Biberbach....


----------



## pristo (22. Januar 2018)

Oh Verzweiflung, Beilngries ist ja schon Oberbayern . Aber du hast Recht, ist die Marienkapelle/Marienklause bei Beilngries.
SuperSamuel, du bist dran!


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Januar 2018)

Da mach ich doch gleich mal weiter 


 Dürfte nicht so schwer sein!?!


----------



## ragazza (22. Januar 2018)

das sieht aus wie im Waldnaabtal


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Januar 2018)

Geht es bissl konkreter?!


----------



## ragazza (22. Januar 2018)

vielleicht gleich am Einstieg hinter Windischeschenbach. Man fährt zuerst über ne dünne lange Stahlbrücke, die Stahlstufen runter und dann über diese Holzbrücke. In der Richtung gesamt fahrbar, in der anderen Richtung muss ich die Stahlstufen rauftragen.
Bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, weil ich die Brücke ja aus dieser Perspektive nie sehe


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Januar 2018)

Das ist schon soweit in Ordnung. Nächstes bitte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (22. Januar 2018)

na dann, ab in die Oberpfalz:


----------



## ragazza (22. Januar 2018)

noch eine kleine Hilfe: 
es ist ein alter Steinbruch, in dem Steine für eine besondere Bestimmung gewonnen wurden.


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Januar 2018)

pristo schrieb:


> Oh Verzweiflung, Beilngries ist ja schon Oberbayern . Aber du hast Recht, ist die Marienkapelle/Marienklause bei Beilngries.



Gilt schon: Wikipedia lehrt uns:

_"Der *Landkreis Beilngries* gehörte zum bayerischen Regierungsbezirk Oberpfalz. 
(... ) 
Am 1. Juli 1972 wurde der Landkreis Beilngries im Zuge der Gebietsreform in Bayern aufgelöst und zusammen mit Gemeinden der damaligen Landkreise Ingolstadt und Riedenburg dem nunmehr oberbayerischen Landkreis Eichstätt zugeordnet. Weitere Gemeinden wurden dem Landkreis Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz zugeschlagen.
(...)
Am 1. Juli 1956 wurde dem Landkreis bei der Einführung der bis heute gültigen Kfz-Kennzeichen das Unterscheidungszeichen BEI zugewiesen."
_
Ja da gab's in Bayern 1972 die sogenannte Gebietsreform, da hat man größere Landkreise gebildet und an den Grenzen der Regierungsbezirke schon ein bisserl hin und her geschoben. So gehörte Eichstätt, in dessen Landkreis Beilngries heute liegt, damals zu Mittelfranken!


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Januar 2018)

Zum Bild:
Da du ja wohl eher aus der nördlichen Oberpfalz bist, so Kreis NEW oder TIR, würde ich einfach mal Granit oder Basalt vermuten.
Und da ich dort örtlich wenig bewandert bin, sag ich einfach mal ohne wirkliche Ahnung "irgendwo rund um Flossenbürg" .... ????


----------



## ragazza (23. Januar 2018)

Ich bin aus Mittelfranken
Nein, Flossenbürg ist falsch.
weiter sudlich


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Januar 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ich bin aus Mittelfranken
> Nein, Flossenbürg ist falsch.
> weiter sudlich


Nö, da weiß ich leider nicht weiter und bin gespannt auf die hoffentlich baldige Auflösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2018)

sieht nach Kalkstein aus. Vielleicht so ein Überbleibsel bei Lauterhofen?


----------



## pristo (23. Januar 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Gilt schon: Wikipedia lehrt uns:
> 
> _"Der *Landkreis Beilngries* gehörte zum bayerischen Regierungsbezirk Oberpfalz.
> (... )
> ...




Meine Ehrenrettung, vielen Dank!


----------



## ragazza (23. Januar 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> sieht nach Kalkstein aus. Vielleicht so ein Überbleibsel bei Lauterhofen?


nein, ganz falsch. Es ist schon in der nördlichen Oberpfalz, aber südlich von Weiden und nördlich von Schwandorf


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Januar 2018)

Ich kenn da den Steinbruch Döllnitz bei Pfreimd ..... aber reine Spekulation !!!


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Januar 2018)

Irgendwie geht da gar nix weiter hier...


----------



## ragazza (26. Januar 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Ich kenn da den Steinbruch Döllnitz bei Pfreimd ..... aber reine Spekulation !!!


Döllnitz ist vom gesuchten Steinbruch 30km entfernt.
Da es offenbar sehr schwer ist, noch ein entscheidender Tipp: In dem Steinbruch wurden hauptsächlich die Rohlinge zur Herstellung von Mühlsteinen gewonnen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Januar 2018)

"Rödlas"? bei Freihung ..... gegoogelt..... somit wieder reine Vermutung.....


----------



## ragazza (28. Januar 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> "Rödlas"? bei Freihung ..... gegoogelt..... somit wieder reine Vermutung.....


ja, du hast richtig gegoogelt. Wir sind da die MTB-Strecke der Pirker-Zoigl-Tour nachgefahren. Hat eine interessante, technisch einfache aber nicht langweilige Tour ergeben. Hier die Daten:
https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=xhaxbjlehrablzou&isFullScreenLeave=true.
Also @SuperSamuel , bitte ein frisches Bild


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Januar 2018)

Na toll..... Dann war ich da auch schon und hab es ned bemerkt......


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Januar 2018)

Ich werfe es einfach mal ohne Hinweis rein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (28. Januar 2018)

Ein Steinbruch


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Januar 2018)

Grenzregion......


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Januar 2018)

Ich sag' es nicht, obwohl ich es weiss .

Aber liegt der spezielle Steinbruch wirklich in der Oberpfalz? Ich dachte, das wäre in Obb ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Januar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich sag' es nicht, obwohl ich es weiss .
> 
> Aber liegt der spezielle Steinbruch wirklich in der Oberpfalz? Ich dachte, das wäre in Obb ...



Du hast Recht... Es ist schon Oberbayern... Meine Sorgfalt lässt zu wünschen übrig! 

@Lenka K. Bitte auflösen und ein neues Buidl bitte!!!  Danke


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Januar 2018)

Das geologische Leitprofil am Arzberg bei Beilngries.

Bin jedoch immer noch verhindert, deshalb: wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch mal?


----------



## SuperSamuel (31. Januar 2018)

Da ja mein letztes Bild knapp an der Grenze vorbei schrammte, versuche ich es jetzt nochmal mit diesem Bild hier...
Ganz sicher in der Oberpfalz, sollte ned so schwer sein.


----------



## CC. (31. Januar 2018)

Sintertreppe?
Das ist bestimmt _die_ Naab


----------



## SuperSamuel (31. Januar 2018)

Nix Naab......


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Februar 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Sintertreppe?


Entsteht bekanntlich am leichtesten in urgesteinhaltigem Wasser wie in der Naabgegend ... 

Sorry @CC., bei dem 'Kalksteinbruch' konnte ich mich noch zurückhalten, aber eine Sintertreppe braucht KALKHALTIGES Wasser, daher kann das Foto nur irgendwo im Altmühltal/auf der Frankenalb enstanden sein. Tippe eher wieder auf die Beilngrieser-Gegend, in etwa östlich vom Kloster Plankstetten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Februar 2018)

Der gesuchte Standort ist genau 5,75 km nordöstlich vom Kloster Plankstetten entfernt.


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. Februar 2018)

Finde nix in OpenStreetMap. In Google Maps ist ein kleines Bächlein eingezeichnet, das eher aus östlicher Richtung kommt und unter der B299 und unter dem alten Kanal hindurch auf Plankstetten zuläuft. Aber offensichtlich so ein armseliges Rinnsal, dass auf eingeschaltetem Satellitenbild nichts zu erkennen ist. Also der gezeigte Bach kann das fast nicht sein ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Februar 2018)

Der Standort ist nicht ersichtlich in Maps oder Earth, auch wenig bekannt. Meine Mutter kommt ursprünglich aus dem Dorf und kannte es nicht. Es ist eine Quelle und mündet in die weiße Laaber.


----------



## scratch_a (1. Februar 2018)

Wenn das Rätsel gelöst ist, wäre das evtl. mal was für eine Grundlagentour, falls es nicht weit vom alten Kanal weg ist


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. Februar 2018)

Zwischen Oening und Rudersdorf vermutlich. Da muss ich mal die Augen offenhalten. An der weißen Laber (die bei Google Maps in diesem Bereich mit Unterbürger Laber bezeichnet ist) bin ich schon immer wieder mal unterwegs.


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Februar 2018)

Richtig @Brezensalzer ..... bitte neues Büdl !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (2. Februar 2018)

War eigentlich eher als Nachfrage gedacht, dass ich weiß, wo ich suchen muss, wenn ich wieder mal da unterwegs bin. Aber da ohnehin ein wenig Mangel an Rätselstellern ist: Hier neues Buidl - aus der Oberpfalz:


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Februar 2018)

Im Hintergrund ist eine Bahnbrücke? Oder eher BAB?


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Februar 2018)

Nähe Friesenmühle?


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Februar 2018)

Reschbeggt! Was Lenka alles weiß! Und das um 5 Uhr 33. Am Samstag. Um die Zeit weiß ich noch gar nix!

Aber jetzt bin ich mal Pedant und sag, ein wenig genauer angegeben hätt' ich's schon noch gern ...


----------



## pristo (3. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nähe Friesenmühle?



Ja, an die Eisenbahnbrücke bei Beratzhausen hab ich auch als erstes gedacht.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Februar 2018)

Bei mir war's aber nicht 5:33 am Samstag, sondern 21:33 am Freitag.

Lasse @pristo Vortritt bei der Standortfeinsuche .


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Februar 2018)

Also ich find den besagten Post nicht..... nächstes Bild bitte......


----------



## scratch_a (4. Februar 2018)

In welcher Zeitzone befindest du dich denn @Lenka K., bist du grad in Vancouver ? 
8h Differenz sind doch eine Menge


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. Februar 2018)

Also nachdem hier schon gedrängelt wird ...


SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Also ich find den besagten Post nicht..... nächstes Bild bitte......



löse ich auf und erkläre @pristo zum Gewinner, da er den Ort Beratzhausen genannt hat. Der genaue Standort ist der Mariahilf-Berg in Beratzhausen. Blickrichtung südöstlich. Zur von @Lenka K. erwähnten Friesenmühle gelangt man, indem man im Tal, dort verläuft die Schwarze Laber, unter der Eisenbahnbrücke hindurch noch ca. 300 m an der Laber entlang fährt. Die Bahnlinie ist die von Regensburg nach Nürnberg.


----------



## pristo (4. Februar 2018)

Also auf ein neues:
Wie heißt das Dorf, das man sieht? Am Aufnahmeort entspringt eine Quelle, deren
Wasser man heilende Wirkung nachsagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (4. Februar 2018)

@scratch_a BC on Alberta time


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Februar 2018)

Hermannsberg am Jura Steig ..... bin ich oft


----------



## derwaaal (4. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @scratch_a BC on Alberta time


Unverschämtheit!


----------



## pristo (4. Februar 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hermannsberg am Jura Steig ..... bin ich oft


Richtig! Marienquelle bei Hermannsberg, am Jurasteig. A schönes Platzerl.
Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Februar 2018)

Wer weiß wo dieses Holz liegt?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Februar 2018)

Anscheinend weiß das keiner? Braucht ihr mehr Infos...?


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Februar 2018)

Auflösung: Im Heiligenholz bei NM.

Neuer Versuch:


----------



## ragazza (9. Februar 2018)

am Fahrenberg ?


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Februar 2018)

No. Im Landkreis R steht diese Kirche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (9. Februar 2018)

Da ist der Spatzenpark in der Nähe


----------



## scratch_a (9. Februar 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Auflösung: Im Heiligenholz bei NM.



Wusste doch, dass ich das bei uns irgendwo mal gesehen habe...wäre aber absolut nicht mehr drauf gekommen, wo es war.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Februar 2018)

pristo schrieb:


> Da ist der Spatzenpark in der Nähe



Ein Mun-Lager der Bw ..... Richtig!


----------



## pristo (10. Februar 2018)

Ehemaliges Munitionslager der Bundeswehr. Das hat doch der Manager der Kastelruther Spatzen gekauft
und dann die Lokomotiven aufgestellt.
Zum Bild: Zur Wallfahrtskirche halte ich mich jetzt zurück, da ich kein Bild zum Einstellen habe.


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Februar 2018)

Genau richtig...... bitte um Nennung der Ortschaft, in dem die Kirche steht.


----------



## pristo (11. Februar 2018)

Da es scheinbar keiner kennt, löse ich auf:
Wallfahrtskirche Eichlberg, nordwestlich von Hemau.

Habe kein Foto, bitte darum, dass jemand anders weitermacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Februar 2018)

Komm lass dir was einfallen..... es gibt genug Motive..... dann Klau ein Bild im Netz! .... also auf geht's !!!


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Februar 2018)

Ich drängel mich mal wieder vor!!!
Wo steht diese Ruine?


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Februar 2018)

Also auf die Ruine trifft man, wenn man den Arber Radmarathon MTB 2017 fährt...

Auflösung: Burg Lobenstein bei Zell (Kreis Cham)

Hat jemand ein gutes Motiv, dann bitte her damit!?!?


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Februar 2018)

Nachdem hier seit längerer Zeit flaute herrscht, hier wieder ein Rätselbild.




Ein "Pommukkale" in der Oberpfalz, so was gibt's auch! Aber wo?


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. Februar 2018)

Hoher Brunnen bei Berching/Sollngriesbach !!!


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Februar 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hoher Brunnen bei Berching/Sollngriesbach


Richtig! Mehr zu diesem Naturdenkmal hier.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so schnell erraten wird. Du bist wieder dran!


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. Februar 2018)

Dürfte nicht sooo schwer sein...
Viel Spaß beim Erraten.


----------



## CC. (27. Februar 2018)

Das sieht schwer nach Riedenburg aus. Standort dürfte Burgstraße sein, im Sattel zwischen Tachenstein und Burg.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Februar 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Riedenburg


Hmmm, da wäre ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher. Die Lage der Kirche und der Brücke stimmen nicht so richtig -- in Riedenburg liegt die Kirche ungefähr auf höhe der Brücke -- die Trockenrasenhänge gegenüber fehlen und auch der Kanal verläuft bei Riedenburg eher gerade.

Irgendwie kommt's mir trotzdem bekannt vor, hab' aber keine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte.


----------



## ragazza (27. Februar 2018)

In der Nähe Schulerloch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (27. Februar 2018)

Das lässt mir keine Ruhe. Könnte das Untereggersberg sein?


----------



## Brezensalzer (27. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hmmm, da wäre ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher. Die Lage der Kirche und der Brücke stimmen nicht so richtig -- in Riedenburg liegt die Kirche ungefähr auf höhe der Brücke -- die Trockenrasenhänge gegenüber fehlen und auch der Kanal verläuft bei Riedenburg eher gerade



Doch, doch, des is schon Riedenburg: Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Brücke, die in die Stadt führt. Diejenige über welche man hier blickt, gehört zur St2231 nach Altmannstein. Und der Kanal macht eine leichte Kurve, die hier wohl wegen im Foto stärker erscheint als es ist. Die Trockenrasenhänge wären im Blickwinkel ca. 70° weiter links und von dem Standort wahrscheinlich gar nicht sichtbar, weil vom Tachenstein verdeckt.

Blickrichtung geht Richtung Prunn, wenn man von der Kirchturmspitze etwa auf 11 Uhr nach oben geht, sieht man etwas graues Gemäuer, das ist Schloß Prunn.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Februar 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Doch, doch, des is schon Riedenburg


Interessant, so kann frau sich irren!


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Februar 2018)

Richtig. Nächstes Foto bitte.


----------



## CC. (28. Februar 2018)

@scratch_a und @WarriorPrincess dürfen hier mal aussetzen...


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Februar 2018)

Breitenbrunn?


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Februar 2018)

Zeugenbergrunde? Aber wo?


----------



## CC. (28. Februar 2018)

weder noch...


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Februar 2018)

Houbirg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (28. Februar 2018)

Wir befinden uns hier in der Oberpfalz


----------



## CC. (28. Februar 2018)

Abgesehen davon ist der Hohlweg klösterlich-katholisch, nicht keltisch.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Februar 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Oberpfalz


Ups, mea culpa .


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. März 2018)

Vielleicht der Frankenweg von Gnadenberg Richtung Berg/Opf?


----------



## CC. (1. März 2018)

Das ist absolut richtig. Ist gleich oberhalb der letzten Häuser. Sehr schöne Gegend dort und am Klosterberg kann man sich schön die Lunge vergrößern


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. März 2018)

Neues Bild. Viel Spaß beim Erraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (2. März 2018)

ich weiß leider nicht wo das ist, aber wenn ich die Farben und das Wetter auf dem Bild sehe, weiß ich was ich derzeit so vermisse


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. März 2018)

Ist das Lichtenegg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. März 2018)

Ruine Lichtenegg im Birgland. Richtig.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. März 2018)

Ok, dann mal weiter: Wo hatte ich hier meinen Spaß?


----------



## pristo (3. März 2018)

Du dürftest von Deinschwang kommen und Richtung Oberrohrenstadt fahren. Klasse Trail, schöne Furt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. März 2018)

pristo schrieb:


> Du dürftest von Deinschwang kommen und Richtung Oberrohrenstadt fahren. Klasse Trail, schöne Furt.


Ganz genau! Und das beste ist, dass es nur eine von dreien direkt hintereinander sind. 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schnell gelöst ist...


----------



## pristo (3. März 2018)

Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## scratch_a (3. März 2018)

pristo schrieb:


> Du dürftest von Deinschwang kommen und Richtung Oberrohrenstadt fahren. Klasse Trail, schöne Furt.



Nur zur Richtigstellung: Sie ist genau die andere Richtung gefahren...von Oberrohrenstadt nach Deinschwang  ...eigentlich geht ja der schöne (meist aber sumpfige) Trail etwas weiter rechts über dem Bach entlang. Wir sind nur kurz zur Erfrischung durch die erste Furt durch


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. März 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Nur zur Richtigstellung: Sie ist genau die andere Richtung gefahren...von Oberrohrenstadt nach Deinschwang  ...eigentlich geht ja der schöne (meist aber sumpfige) Trail etwas weiter rechts über dem Bach entlang. Wir sind nur kurz zur Erfrischung durch die erste Furt durch


Sind aber manchmal auch schon durch alle Furten durch und dann erst wieder auf den Weg. In welche Richtung das Foto entstanden ist - kann ich grad nicht beschwören. Ich Spielkind fahr meistens mehrmals durch. Ein schöner Wasserspielplatz.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. März 2018)

Sulzbürg. Du schaust auf den Jüdischen Friedhof.

Mehr hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (3. März 2018)

.


----------



## pristo (4. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Sulzbürg. Du schaust auf den Jüdischen Friedhof.
> 
> Mehr hier.



Absolut richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. März 2018)

@pristo Schönes Rätsel! Da wird nicht nur der sportliche, sondern auch der geistige Horizont erweitert. Und: das Internet weiss alles .

Da mache ich gleich mit einem schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenem Bild aus Niederbayern weiter.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. März 2018)

Kapelle Schwendreut bei Hinterschmiding


----------



## Lenka K. (5. März 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Kapelle Schwendreut


Das ist natürlich richtig!

Mehr über dieses aufgelassene Dorf hier. Ein richtig schönes Fleckchen, aber es graust einer vor der Vorstellung, die "Woidwintern" da erleben zu müssen, was letztendlich auch die damaligen Dorfbewohner genauso sahen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. März 2018)

Hier ein Bild aus Niederbayern. Das Haus steht in einem besonderen Dorf, das nicht bewohnt ist.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. März 2018)

Schon wieder was gelernt! Das entwickelt sich zu hier zu einem richtigen Heimatkundefred .


----------



## conrad71 (6. März 2018)

Tittling...Bauernmuseum?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. März 2018)

Tittling ist richtig. Auch wenn "Bauernmuseum" nicht die korrekte Betitelung ist! 
Nächstes Foto bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conrad71 (6. März 2018)

tschuldigung...."Museumsdorf Bayrischer Wald" 
Bauernmuseum kommt noch aus der Schulzeit.....als wir jedes Jahr durchgeschleift wurden...


----------



## conrad71 (6. März 2018)

So jetzt mein Bild...



auf dem Weg zu meinem Hausberg (Grandsb...)


----------



## conrad71 (7. März 2018)

weitere Infos: Niederbayern (Lkr. Straubing-Bogen)


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. März 2018)

conrad71 schrieb:


> weitere Infos: Niederbayern (Lkr. Straubing-Bogen)



Grandsberg bei Schwarzach....?


----------



## conrad71 (7. März 2018)

Grandsberg ist der Berg richtig....
Gesucht wäre aber der Name der Ruine


----------



## CC. (7. März 2018)

Mittels Bildersuche sagt der Abstauber: Burgruine Degenburg. Hübsche Gegend dort und Grandsberg hat sogar eine Webcam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conrad71 (7. März 2018)

genau.....dann das nächste bitte


----------



## CC. (7. März 2018)

Kannst ja mal ein paar Trailbilder zeigen...

Wo habe ich hier den Frühsommer genossen?


----------



## Lenka K. (7. März 2018)

@conrad71 Ich kenne nur die Hirschensteiner Seite von Grandsberg, lohnt Degenburg trailmässig auch? Um mal was Neues in der Gegend zu fahren ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. März 2018)

@CC.: Blick auf den Sulzbürg?  Der Standort könnte irgendwo bei Erasbach/Weidenwang sein??? Könnte aber auch oberhalb von Pollanten beim Frankenweg sein....?


----------



## CC. (8. März 2018)

Nur eins kann richtig sein ....


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. März 2018)

Ok. Also oberhalb von pollanten ....... ja Nein vielleicht?


----------



## CC. (8. März 2018)

Richtig. Es ist auf dem Frankenweg zwischen Grubach und Ernersdorf.
Was sehen wir also??


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. März 2018)

Du meinst den Schlüpfelberg?


----------



## CC. (9. März 2018)

Ok. Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. März 2018)

Sollte einfach sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2018)

Jetzt mußt ich erst gucken ob ich überhaupt ein passendes Oberpfalzbild parat hab 

Das scheint wohl die Kappel bei Waldsassen zu sein...am "Fränkischen" Gebirgsweg gelegen 

G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. März 2018)

Genau richtig. Du bist an der Reihe.....


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2018)

Kleiner Tip, liegt im gleichen Abschnitt vom oberpfälzer "fränkischen" Gebirgsweg 








G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. März 2018)

Ruine Weissenstein am Goldsteig.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2018)

Ob die Ruine am Goldsteig ist weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber es ist die Burgruine Weißenstein im Steinwald 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ob die Ruine am Goldsteig ist weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber es ist die Burgruine Weißenstein im Steinwald
> 
> G.



mei jörg ... wiederholungen sind doch nicht zulässig ...

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-...rbayern-oberpfalz.858826/page-3#post-14882684


----------



## CC. (11. März 2018)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mei jörg ... wiederholungen sind doch nicht zulässig ...
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-...rbayern-oberpfalz.858826/page-3#post-14882684



Wer sagt das? Hab da nix gelesen...


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2018)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> mei jörg ... wiederholungen sind doch nicht zulässig ...
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-...rbayern-oberpfalz.858826/page-3#post-14882684



Naja, zumindest wars ja aus einer anderen Himmelsrichtung 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. März 2018)

Übrigens, die Ruine Weissenstein haben wir schon zum dritten mal . Ist halt schön dort und fotogen ist die Burg auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (11. März 2018)

Neues Bild aus Niederbayern


----------



## CC. (11. März 2018)

Das ist der Grenzbahnhof Bayrisch Eisenstein, fotografiert von der deutschen Seite.


----------



## CC. (11. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...Ist halt schön dort und fotogen ist die Burg auch!


Und nicht nur das 





*ichwarunbeteiligt


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. März 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Das ist der Grenzbahnhof Bayrisch Eisenstein, fotografiert von der deutschen Seite.


Rüchtig..... nächster bitte


----------



## CC. (11. März 2018)

Ich versuch's mal ein bißchen schwerer zu machen...

Blick zurück:




Blick nach vorn:


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2018)

Dann würd ich behaupten Hirschstein  Also nähe Kornberg.







G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (12. März 2018)

Richtig! Kann mich aber an keine Abfahrt in der gezeigten Richtung erinnern


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Richtig! Kann mich aber an keine Abfahrt in der gezeigten Richtung erinnern



Ja da kommt dann ein kleiner Drop und dann muß man schaffen vorm Geländer stehenzubleiben 
Dann schau ich gleich mal ob ich noch ein Foto von der Oberpfalz auftreibe...

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2018)

Garnet so einfach. Der Zugriff zur Auswahl an Oberpfalzbildern ist gerede recht eingeschränkt und alles ist zu leicht oder zu schwer...oder in Franken 
Aber glaub das taugt, falls es der Eman net schoh irgendwann gepostet hat 






G.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. März 2018)

Aussichtsturm auf der Platte im Steinwald.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Aussichtsturm auf der Platte im Steinwald.



Stimmt, war natürlich zu leicht 
Falls ich wieder eins erkenne , dann wirds schwerer

G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann würd ich behaupten Hirschstein  Also nähe Kornberg.
> 
> G.



Wo ist das genau? Noch in der Opf.?


----------



## CC. (12. März 2018)

Wie er wieder aufgepaßt hat! 
Ist natürlich in Oberfranken und ich ziehe damit mein Rätsel zurück...


----------



## derwaaal (12. März 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Wie er wieder aufgepaßt hat!
> Ist natürlich in Oberfranken und ich ziehe damit mein Rätsel zurück...


Ach Quatsch, hier geht es doch um schöne Motive und neue Impulse für Touren in unbekannten Landen, also weitermachen!


----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Wo ist das genau? Noch in der Opf.?



Scheinbar nicht 

G.


----------



## CC. (12. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, hier geht es doch um schöne Motive und neue Impulse für Touren in unbekannten Landen, also weitermachen!


Hab ich doch glatt das Smilie vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (13. März 2018)

Will jetzt nicht der Besserwisser und Klugscheißer sein, aber die geographischen Grenzen sollten wir schon einhalten, weil der Rätsellöser ja sonst im Unklaren sucht!
@Lenka K. ist an der Reihe....!!!


----------



## derwaaal (13. März 2018)

Du hast auch den smilie vergessen.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. März 2018)

Ich find's auch sinnvoll, dass wir uns auf das gegebene Gebiet beschränken, zumal wir jetzt ein Rätselfred für bis vor kurzem vernachlässigte Gegenden haben, aber mei, passiert ist passiert. Und @CC. wird künftig bestimmt genau schauen, wo sein Rätselbild liegt .

Aber weiter mit Niederbayern






Hübsche Gegend, allerdings auch recht Harvestergeschädigt. Und wie immer: wo bin ich? Nicht, was sehe ich .


----------



## CC. (13. März 2018)

Ja gut, daß Du den Smilie nicht vergessen hast


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (13. März 2018)

Hihi, quasi ein Threadstarterbild @Lenka K. .
Gab es da etwa ein Platzl in der Wand über dem See, wo du Mittag gemacht hast ?


----------



## OLB EMan (13. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Ruine Weissenstein haben wir schon zum dritten mal . Ist halt schön dort und fotogen ist die Burg auch!



wo ist das dritte Mal? habs net gefunden


----------



## Lenka K. (13. März 2018)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wo ist das dritte Mal?


Hier.  Quasi ein Beitrag zur obigen Debatte .


----------



## Lenka K. (13. März 2018)

basti321 schrieb:


> Gab es da etwa ein Platzl in der Wand über dem See, wo du Mittag gemacht hast


Jetzt pro forma nochmals a bissl weniger kryptisch und dann darfst weitermachen .


----------



## maddn11 (14. März 2018)

Oder ich sag: Mittagsplatzl oberhalb vom großen Arbersee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. März 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Oder ich sag: Mittagsplatzl oberhalb vom großen Arbersee...


Mei, mach einfach weiter .


----------



## maddn11 (14. März 2018)

Nee mach nur du, ich hab eh gerade kein Bild zur Hand...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (14. März 2018)

Hab' auch nichts Passendes. 

Wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal?


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2018)

Aus der Ecke hätte ich auch was:


----------



## maddn11 (14. März 2018)

Arbergipfel, Arberschutzhaus


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2018)

Nee, aber nicht weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (14. März 2018)

Das ist das Osser Schutzhaus!


----------



## derwaaal (14. März 2018)

Rischtisch!


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. März 2018)

Dann mach ich mal weiter!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2018)

Des ist des Pumpspeicherwerk bei Reisach am Trausnitzspeicher.
Des war def. zu einfach 

G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. März 2018)

Ja.... Scheint so... Zu schwer ist auch nix!
Also weiter bitte.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Ja.... Scheint so... Zu schwer ist auch nix!
> Also weiter bitte.



Mit zu einfach meinte ich, das ich genau null Ahnung hatte was das ist, wie ichs vorhin zum ersten Mal gesehen hab 
Mist bin immernoch nicht daheim. Mal gucken ob ich was semischweres aus der Oberpfalz zur Hand hab, meine waren ja auch irgendwie zu einfach 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2018)

So...was gefunden...diesmal etwas schwerer. Mußte ja was finden was der Eman nicht sofort erkennt 






G.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. März 2018)

Steinwald! 

Weil Fichtel Oberfranken wäre.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Steinwald!
> 
> Weil Fichtel Oberfranken wäre.



Glaub des gehört nimmer zum Steinwald 
Außerdem gibts auch oberpfälzer Fichtelgebirgstrails 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2018)

Scheint diesmal wirklich schwerer zu sein 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (16. März 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Außerdem gibts auch oberpfälzer Fichtelgebirgstrails


Fascinating! Aber keine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte ... .

Südlich von Kösseine?


----------



## derwaaal (16. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Fascinating! Aber keine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte ... .


Mehlmeisel z.B. ist ja schon Oberpfalz, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Mehlmeisel z.B. ist ja schon Oberpfalz, soweit ich weiß.



Mehlmeißel könnt ihr behalten  Des muß schoh Franken sein, weil sich kurz davor, von der Oberpfalz kommend, die Zugehörigkeitsgrenze des Radwegs ändert....und der Teer aufhört. Sprich man begibst sich gefühlt in die Vergangenheit 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (16. März 2018)

also in Obp Teer, in Franken Trails. Passt doch!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Fascinating! Aber keine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte ... .
> 
> Südlich von Kösseine?



Ab Pfalzbrunnen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2018)

Hmmh, mein Rätselbild scheint zu schwer zu sein 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2018)

Oke, dann geb ich mal einen zweiten Hinweis 







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2018)

Hmmh.....wieder 3 Tage später und noch immer weiß keine wo die Bilder aufgenommen sind  Obwohl einige in besagten Gebiet doch öfters unterwegs sind 

Dann mach ich mal den nächsten Hinweiß, mit einem kleinen Hinweiß drauf  Nur 100m vom letzten Bild entfernt....
Hatte ich schon zur Sicherheit am Sonntag ins Fotoalbum hochgeladen und war dann so sogar Handybild der Woche 






G.


----------



## CC. (21. März 2018)

Müßte dann lt. Karte der Ufer (Lehr-) Pfad an der Waldnaab sein, südlich vom Tischstein, nördlich von Windischeschenbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Müßte dann lt. Karte der Ufer (Lehr-) Pfad an der Waldnaab sein, südlich vom Tischstein, nördlich von Windischeschenbach.



Oke, laß ich mal gelten, weil die letzten 2 direkt zwischen Tischstein und Windischeschenbach sind 
Gesucht war der Begriff "Waldnaabtal". Ersteres Foto war nämlich eher auf der Eingangsseite von Falkenberg aus.
Also du bist dran 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (21. März 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Waldnaab


hat er ja geschrieben.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> hat er ja geschrieben.



Die Waldnaaab ist lang 

G.


----------



## CC. (22. März 2018)

Oberpfalz, klar erkennbar


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. März 2018)

Oh, da am Staufer Berg hab ich mal den Nasenbügel meiner Brille verloren!


----------



## CC. (22. März 2018)

Dann weißt Du ja genau, wo Du suchen mußt 
Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. März 2018)

Die Nasenbügel hab ich nachbestellt, weil nicht wiedergefunden.
Aber ich musste dann erstmal Bilder suchen. Erstmal ein altes - wird Zeit, dass es Frühling und ich gesund werd...
Wo fahr ich hier:


----------



## CC. (23. März 2018)

Das sieht so dünig aus. Ist das die Mörder-Abfahrt am Kanal zw. NM und Ölmühle?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. März 2018)

Falls du Ölkuchenmühle meinst (geh ich mal von aus): Gut erkannt!  Du bist dran!


----------



## CC. (23. März 2018)

LOL - war voll in's Blaue geraten 

Ich gebe ab, da gerade kein Bild zur Hand. Wer will?


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. März 2018)

Ich drängel mich mal wieder vor ... 

- Standort im Grenzgebiet zweier Landkreise im Süden der Oberpfalz.
- Gesuchter Standort liegt an einem zertifizierten Weitwanderweg.

Gesucht wird der Name des Tals im Grenzgebiet Kreis R und CHA.


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. März 2018)

Noch ein Bild. Vielleicht kommt jetzt jemand drauf?!


----------



## moe92 (29. März 2018)

Höllbachtal?  Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. März 2018)

Höllbachtal ist richtig. Nächstes Foto bitte.


----------



## moe92 (29. März 2018)

Wo befindet sich dieser Eichenhain? Tipp: Die Gebäude links gehören zu einem Aussiedlerhof.


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. März 2018)

Ist im Hintergrund ein Gewässer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe92 (29. März 2018)

Ja, ein Fluss.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. März 2018)

Naabtal?


----------



## moe92 (29. März 2018)

Ja, das reicht aber nicht.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. März 2018)

Zwischen Heitzenhofen und Duggendorf?


----------



## moe92 (30. März 2018)

Leider nein. Nächster Tipp: der gesuchte Ort liegt zwischen Pielenhofen und Mariaort.


----------



## SuperSamuel (30. März 2018)

Penk? Oder Etterzhausen......?


----------



## moe92 (31. März 2018)

Etterzhausen ist mehr oder weniger richtig. Der Trail befindet sich ggü. von Waltenhofen.

Nächster bitte!


----------



## SuperSamuel (31. März 2018)

War ja nur geraten... Aber ich hab ein Bild...

Hinweis: Niederbayern, Kreis Kelheim


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. April 2018)

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (5. April 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Keiner ne Idee?


Wenn sich länger nix rührt, werden üblicherweise Tipps gegeben . Also: her damit!

Übrigens: hübsche Kalkfelsen im Hintergrund, wird wohl nicht im Bayrischen Wald sein ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. April 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wenn sich länger nix rührt, werden üblicherweise Tipps gegeben . Also: her damit!
> 
> Übrigens: hübsche Kalkfelsen im Hintergrund, wird wohl nicht im Bayrischen Wald sein ...



Kreis Kelheim war ja schon erwähnt. Nordöstlich im Kreis KEH.


----------



## conrad71 (5. April 2018)

Wutzenfelsen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. April 2018)

conrad71 schrieb:


> Wutzenfelsen?



Den Begriff kenn ich nicht.
Meinst du zwischen Painten und Deuerling?
Das wäre falsch.


----------



## conrad71 (5. April 2018)

Ja hab ich über googlemaps geraten ;-)


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. April 2018)

Standort ist zwischen Kelheim und Riedenburg, relativ nahe am Radweg.
Und der gesuchte Standort ist direkt am Jurasteig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe92 (7. April 2018)

Das ist die Stelle, an der irgendein Kabel oder Rohr unter der Altmühl verlegt wurde. Musste ehrlichgesagt kurz googlen, weil ich die Stelle zwar vom sehen kenne, aber keine Ahnung habe, wie der Ort heißt. Ist es das Urgeschichtliche Felsenhäusl Museum?


----------



## prince67 (7. April 2018)

Mist, knapp zu spät.
Felsenhäusl bei Essing stimmt.
Wo es nach Baiersdorf hoch geht.


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. April 2018)

Moe92 ist der Sieger.....


----------



## moe92 (7. April 2018)

Wo ist dieser Felsen:


----------



## Milan0 (7. April 2018)

Kurz vor Regensburg?


----------



## moe92 (8. April 2018)

Nein schon ein bissl entfernt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. April 2018)

Würde mal behaupten, dass man auf dem Bild das Dorf Duggendorf sieht...?
Name des Felsen/des Aussichtspunkts kann ich leider nicht sagen!


----------



## moe92 (11. April 2018)

Ich hab jetzt mal abgewartet, ob jemand den Felsen kennt. Sieht aber nicht so aus.

Duggendorf ist richtig, der Felsen heißt Engelsfels: http://www.baysf.de/de/wald-erkunden/ausflugsziele-tipps/engelsfelsen.html

Weiter gehts @SuperSamuel


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. April 2018)

Auf welchen Ort sehen wir hier? Gerade noch Oberpfalz.


----------



## prince67 (12. April 2018)

irgendwo über Mühlbach/Dietfurt, Namen des Felsen kenn ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (12. April 2018)

Richtig. Nächster Bitte.


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. April 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> irgendwo über Mühlbach/Dietfurt, Namen des Felsen kenn ich jetzt nicht.



Hast du kein neues Bild?


----------



## prince67 (16. April 2018)

Oh, muss man als Gewinner ein neues Bild einstellen? Das wusste ich nicht. Entschuldigung.

Hier was kleines:





Niederbayern
Lk Kelheim


----------



## CC. (17. April 2018)

Die Waldkapelle, "Versteckt im Hienheimer Forst, an der Straße zwischen Essing und Hienheim"


----------



## prince67 (17. April 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Die Waldkapelle, "Versteckt im Hienheimer Forst, an der Straße zwischen Essing und Hienheim"


Der Gewinner ist "CC."


----------



## CC. (18. April 2018)

Ich muß freigeben, komme gerade nicht an meine Fotos.
Also ran an den Speck...


----------



## CC. (20. April 2018)

Mit dem Speck scheint es nicht weit her zu sein...
Dann doch was von mir. Ist ganz frisch, da tropft die Farbe noch raus 





Wo habe ich diesen schönen Sommertag verbracht? (Auf den Waldtrails hatte ich keine Hände frei...)


----------



## Lenka K. (20. April 2018)

Oh, da war ich grad am Dienstag. Wahnsinn, wie die Natur in den 3 Tagen grün geworden ist!

Halte mich vorerst zurück, bin am WE unterwegs.


----------



## CC. (21. April 2018)

Alles blüht und duftet, im Wald ist es teilweise schon wieder schattig. Tolle Jahreszeit, so ein Sommer im April 

Da Du mit Deinen anderen Bildern die Lösung schon vorweg genommen hast, darfst Du auflösen und gleich weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. April 2018)

Wär trotzdem interessant für mich wo diese Trockenrasentrails sind...


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. April 2018)

Brunn oder wo war das?


----------



## Lenka K. (21. April 2018)

Oberhalb von Riedenburg.

Bild kommt morgen.

P.S. Finde auch lustig, dass wir an GENAU der gleichen Stelle fotografiert haben. Great minds think alike .


----------



## prince67 (21. April 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Oberhalb von Riedenburg.


Da vom Schullandheim runter?


----------



## Lenka K. (22. April 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Da vom Schullandheim runter?


Nein, von der Kapelle runter.

Aber weiter geht's.




Wo war ich?
(Oberpfalz)


----------



## prince67 (22. April 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (23. April 2018)

Das sieht aus wie Zeugenbergrunde vor Wolfstein.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. April 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Zeugenbergrunde vor Wolfstein


Das ist natürlich richtig! Das Bild stammt übrigens auch aus einem Sommer im April, vor zwei Jahren.

@CC. Du bist wieder dran!


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2018)

Das Bild hätte auch von Samstag sein können, als wir hoch sind.


----------



## CC. (23. April 2018)

Typisch mediterranes Pinienwäldchen mit Blick ins hintere Ligurien. Wo war ich also in Niederbayern?
Möchte gerne den Namen des Aussichts-Felsens wissen...





@WarriorPrincess - schnapp Dir den Andy und fahrt mal hin. Da könnt Ihr Euch Beide austoben. Ist unglaublich schön dort...


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2018)

Puhh...ich hab weder eine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte, noch wie du das mit austoben meinst?  Dass wir platt sind, braucht es nicht viel 
Ist der Fluss unten die Donau?


----------



## CC. (23. April 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Puhh...ich hab weder eine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte, noch wie du das mit austoben meinst?


 Sie unten, er oben. 
Ok, ich gebe freiwillig was in die Macho-Kasse, auch wenn es zumindest ein bißchen trail-technisch gemeint war 



scratch_a schrieb:


> Dass wir platt sind, braucht es nicht viel
> Ist der Fluss unten die Donau?


Nein, ist aber nicht weit dahin.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. April 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Sie unten, er oben.
> Ok, ich gebe freiwillig was in die Macho-Kasse, auch wenn es zumindest ein bißchen trail-technisch gemeint war
> 
> 
> Nein, ist aber nicht weit dahin.


Ich bin auch gern oben.


----------



## scratch_a (23. April 2018)

Ich glaub du hast etwas falsche Vorstellungen von dem, was Simone gerne fährt 

Vielleicht Altmühl? Irgendwo bei Einthal?


----------



## CC. (23. April 2018)

Sie hatte Interesse an den Trockenrasentrails bekundet. Die sind unten...

Altmühl, Einthal ist schon mal grob die richtige Ecke.


----------



## Lenka K. (23. April 2018)

Oh mei, ich weiss es schon wieder. Der @CC. und ich, wir fahren anscheinend gerne die selben Touren .

Vielleicht darf ich einen Tipp abgeben, damit es hier zu keinem Ping-Pong kommt? Im Hintergrund ist das Schloss Obereggersberg zu sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (23. April 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Wo war ich also in Niederbayern?





Lenka K. schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund ist das Schloss Obereggersberg zu sehen ...


Dann aber im äußersten Eck von Niederbayern.


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. April 2018)

Das ist der Rosskopf oberhalb von Altmühlmünster. Direkt am Altmühltal Panoramaweg bzw. auch Jurasteig.


----------



## CC. (24. April 2018)

Warm, aber schau nochmal genau auf den Talverlauf...


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. April 2018)

Jetzt geht's aber, so meine ich, etwas in Richtung Korinthenkackerei ... Gemeint ist wohl der etwa 300 m in südwestlicher (korrigiert) Richtung vom Rosskopf entfernt liegende Aussichtspunkt, für den OSM keinen Namen kennt:






Das müsste von der Perspektive kann gut passen, da man noch etwas über den Bergrücken südlich Altmühlmünster blickt.


----------



## CC. (24. April 2018)

Sorry, mein Fehler. SuperSamuel liegt natürlich richtig. Ich hab mich glatt in meiner Bildersammlung vertan und gemeint, es ist der Flügelfelsen auf der anderen Talseite. Mea culpa.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. April 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> Flügelfelsen auf der anderen Talseite


Der wird auch irgendwann an der Reihe sein .


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2018)

Wie heißt diese Kirche und in welchem Ort steht sie?
Hinweis: Oberpfalz, Kreis Neumarkt


----------



## maddn11 (25. April 2018)

Sebastianskirche Breitenbrunn


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2018)

Oh, das ging ja schnell. Aber völlig richtig! Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (25. April 2018)

Wo in der Oberpfalz stehen die beiden? Kennt vielleicht auch jemand den Namen der Frau?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2018)

Burgruine Weißenstein...zum 4ten 

G.


----------



## maddn11 (25. April 2018)

Richtig, aber ich dachte, "Mutter Erde" erkennt nicht gleich einer...
Du bist dran!


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2018)

Frauenfigur bei der Ruine Weißenstein


----------



## maddn11 (25. April 2018)

Jörg war aber schneller!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Richtig, aber ich dachte, "Mutter Erde" erkennt nicht gleich einer...
> Du bist dran!



Na zum Glück komme ich dann an meine Bilder...bis gleich 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2018)

So, dann mach ichs mal auch nicht so schwer und bleib bei Burgen 






G.


----------



## maddn11 (25. April 2018)

Flossenbürg


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2018)

Na dann bist du jetzt wieder dran 
Hätte ich das Bild doch ohne Burg nehmen müssen 

G.


----------



## maddn11 (25. April 2018)

Jetzt mal Niederbayern. Das Bild ist schon etwas älter, aber da sieht es noch genauso aus. Markante Stelle, die einem in Erinnerung bleibt!


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2018)

Klamm bei Riedenburg?


----------



## maddn11 (25. April 2018)

Du bist dran


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2018)

Heut gehts ja ab hier 

G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2018)

Oberpfalz wieder....


----------



## pristo (25. April 2018)

Gibt´s an dem Weg eine Holzhütte?


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. April 2018)

pristo schrieb:


> Gibt´s an dem Weg eine Holzhütte?



Ja, weiter oben ist ne Hütte.
Und neben dem Weg ist Kalktuff.
Denke, du weißt wo das ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (26. April 2018)

Ja, ich vermute das ist ca. 10 km südwestlich deines Wohnortes.


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. April 2018)

Ja, da hast du Recht. Da hat sich jemand gut eingeprägt, wo meine Heimatkoordinaten sind.


----------



## pristo (26. April 2018)

Dann löse ich auf: Rachental bei Berching


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. April 2018)

Ist natürlich richtig. Bitte nächstes Bild.


----------



## pristo (26. April 2018)

Wo ist dieser Trail:


----------



## Lenka K. (26. April 2018)

Westwall auf der Nordseite des Buchbergs, Zeugenbergrunde bei Neumarkt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. April 2018)

Ja, Buchberg Westwall hätte ich jetzt auch getippt, aber ist der wirklich Bestandteil der Zeugenbergrunde?


----------



## pristo (27. April 2018)

Der Westwall ist es nicht, aber Buchberg ist richtig. Es ist ganz oben auf der östlichen Seite des Berges. Ich glaube, dass der Teil schon zur Zeugenbergerunde gehört. 
Lenka du bist dran.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2018)

Dann mal eine nette Abfahrt in der Oberpfalz.





Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (27. April 2018)

Irgendwo zwischen Altdorf und Poppberg... auf dem "Birglandweg" ... ?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2018)

Das sieht aus wie da wo ich auch mal vor über 10 Jahren war, hab aber keine Ahnung wo des war 
Ist da oberhalb so ein altes schloßartiges Gebäude oder uriges Anwesen.

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2018)

@Jörg Ja.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Jörg Ja.



Das das mal N.C. gehört hat? 
Dann war ich zwar dort die Trails fahren. Hab aber keine Ahnung mehr wo das war 
Zum Glück...wäre eh gerade aufwendig an Bilder zu kommen 

G.


----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2018)

Neidstein bei Neukirchen b. S.R.
Hätte ich auch verkauft, das liegt so schattig. Aber die Abfahrt nach Neukirchen ist schön, wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann...


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2018)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Neidstein bei Neukirchen b. S.R.
> Hätte ich auch verkauft, das liegt so schattig. Aber die Abfahrt nach Neukirchen ist schön, wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann...


Richtig! Du bist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2018)

Oberpfalz, die Stelle liegt an einem Fuss


----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2018)

Bild hochladen klappt gerade nicht...


----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2018)

Jetzt aber hoffentlich, das Bild am Fluss:


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. April 2018)

Waldnaabtal zwischen Falkenberg und Windischeschenbach....?


----------



## maddn11 (27. April 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Waldnaabtal zwischen Falkenberg und Windischeschenbach....?



Ja, bei der Blockhütte. Du bist dran!


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. April 2018)

Oberpfalz wieder mal..... Bild von heute. Topaktuell. Am Goldsteig gelegen.... Der Regen ist nicht weit entfernt.


----------



## CC. (3. Mai 2018)

Da braucht's wohl noch mehr Tipps. ..


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Mai 2018)

Trail oberhalb von Reichenbach am Goldsteig. Nächster bitte..... der erste gewinnt!


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Mai 2018)

OK, ich hab' was.

Überraschung! Ein Flurdenkmal .






Wo stehen diese Totenbretter? Am Fusse des Bayerwaldes (Niederbayern), so viel kann ich verraten, denn nur in dieser Gegend hat sich der Brauch des Totenbrettaufstellens gehalten.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (4. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> OK, ich hab' was.
> 
> Überraschung! Ein Flurdenkmal .
> ...



Grmbls. Muss mittlerweile schon jedes Mal an Bilderrätsel und @Lenka K. denken, wenn ich an einem vorbeikomme .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2018)

Die Flurdenkmäler werden bei Biketouren anscheinend nicht so sehr beachtet .

Daher ein Tipp: ich stehe unterhalb eines Gipfels, von dem man sowohl in den Bayrischen Wald, als auch in die Donauebene schauen kann. Und wer das Foto genau studiert, findet auch einen Hinweis auf den Standort .


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Mai 2018)

Unterhalb des Pröllergipfels?


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Mai 2018)

basti321 schrieb:


> Unterhalb des Pröllergipfels?


Stimmt, aber vielleicht geht's noch a bissl genauer?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (5. Mai 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber vielleicht geht's noch a bissl genauer?


Naja, die Marterl weisen auf den Hügelhof hin. Ist das dein Standort?


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (6. Mai 2018)

Den "Gewinner" von dir, @Lenka K. , verstehe ich so, dass der Standort jetzt passt?

Habe leider nichts passendes. Wer was hat kann gerne weitermachen  ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Mai 2018)

Ich hab was..... Sicher nicht ganz so einfach. Im Stadtgebiet Berching. Wo genau?
Tip: Auf der anderen Talseite verläuft der Jurasteig, unten fließt die Weiße Laber.


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Mai 2018)

Ein Luftbild vom gesuchten Ort aus dem vorherigen Beitrag. Dürfte nicht so schwierig sein.


----------



## pristo (8. Mai 2018)

Das ist Holnstein. Dein Foto dürfte von der Anhöhe vor Wackersberg aufgenommen sein. Sehr schöne Gegend!
Falls richtig, ich habe kein Foto, bitte stell du nochmals eines ein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Mai 2018)

Hier das nächste Büdl aus der Opf Kr NM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (8. Mai 2018)

Alligator bei Velburg


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Mai 2018)

3cinos schrieb:


> Alligator bei Velburg



Ist natürlich richtig. Bitte das nächste Bild.


----------



## 3cinos (9. Mai 2018)

Welche Ruine in der Opf. lag kürzlich auf meinem Weg?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (9. Mai 2018)

Ruine Roßstein - 10km von mir entfernt 

Wo befinde ich mich hier:


----------



## 3cinos (9. Mai 2018)

am Aussichtsturm Kulm bei Nabburg?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (10. Mai 2018)

3cinos schrieb:


> am Aussichtsturm Kulm bei Nabburg?



Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (10. Mai 2018)

Zu welchen Aussichtspunkt führt mein uphill?


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Mai 2018)

Am Jurasteig oberhalb der Donau bei Oberndorf...?


----------



## 3cinos (11. Mai 2018)

Leider nein!
Tip: Gesuchter Ort befindet sich am nördl. Jurasteig und oben angekommen kann man nach Süden schauen....


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Mai 2018)

Dann muss es wohl bei Kastl sein. Die "neue" Route.... Bei der alten Wegführung war der Gipfel nicht Bestandteil des JS...... Richtig?


----------



## 3cinos (12. Mai 2018)

Über neue/alte Routen kann ich nichts sagen. Stelle aber diesbzgl. immer wieder Differenzen fest. Das Wegerl ist als Jurasteig gelb markiert.
Kastl ist warm, heiß ist es südöstlich ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Mai 2018)

Dann muss es bei Hohenburg sein....? Aber auch mehr geraten als wirklich WISSEN!


----------



## 3cinos (12. Mai 2018)

Schon wieder kalt.
Wie gesagt, in Unkenntnis wie aktuell die gelbe Markierung ist, es gibt auch eine Schlaufe. Recherchiere mal, was Du zwischen den Bäumen siehst ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Mai 2018)

Schlaufen sind blau. Ich gebe auf. Andre derfa fei a ......


----------



## scratch_a (12. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß es leider auch nicht. Aber was ist mit @Lenka K. ? Sie kennt doch alles?


----------



## 3cinos (13. Mai 2018)

Nächster Tipp: Es ist die höchste Stelle des Weges von Mühlhausen nach Kastl. Aber jetzt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (13. Mai 2018)

Rechenfels?


----------



## 3cinos (14. Mai 2018)

Richtig, bitte das nächste Bild.


----------



## Brezensalzer (14. Mai 2018)

So, nach diesem "Abstauber" bin ich ja wieder dran ...


 
Kleine Hilfe: Niederbayern.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Mai 2018)

"Jochenstein" beim Hochwasser Juni 2013


----------



## derwaaal (15. Mai 2018)

Oha! Wie hoch ist denn das erste Bild über dem normalen Wasserpegel?


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Mai 2018)

Normaler Wasserpegel:





Ich hatte das Bild etwas zugeschnitten, um es nicht allzu leicht zu machen - aber das war wohl vergebens.

Ja, SuperSamuel, richtig, es ist *der* Jochenstein. In der Nähe des Orts und Kraftwerks Jochenstein, in der Donau gelegen, etwas unterhalb von Passau und nur knapp auf deutschem, und damit niederbayrischem Gebiet. Gegenüber liegt auf österreichischer Seite Engelhartszell.

Laut Wikipedia ragt der Jochenstein normalerweise ca. 9 m aus dem Wasser. "Er ist ein Teil des Pfahls, eines Quarzfelsenzugs im Bayerischen Wald, der sich entlang des Donaurandbruchs durch Niederbayern zieht." so ist in Wikipedia zu lesen. Dem Pfahl sind wir hier auf der Rätselseite ja schön öfter begegnet.

@SuperSamuel, du bist dran!


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Mai 2018)

Mein neues Bild. Hier kam ein Herr aus der Oberpfalz 1975 zu Tode. Wo passierte dieser Unfall?


----------



## scratch_a (16. Mai 2018)

Mhh...Winnberg am Frankenweg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Mai 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mhh...Winnberg am Frankenweg?


Nein. Der Landkreis stimmt schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Mai 2018)

In Deining gibt's Kienleins und da stehen auch Windräder rum ...


----------



## prince67 (16. Mai 2018)

Was ihr nicht so alles fotografiert. 

BTW: Mich stören solche Grabsteine am Straßenrand. Für was gibt es Friedhöfe?


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Grabsteine


Das ist kein Grabstein, das ist ein Marterl, und gehört ins Flur, nicht auf den Friedhof .


----------



## scratch_a (16. Mai 2018)

Das sind keine Grabsteine sondern Marterl bzw. Gedenkkreuze. Ich find die eigentlich interessant, was den Leuten so zugestoßen ist.

/edit: Lenka war schneller 

Aber Landkreis Neumarkt, Windrad....nähe Litzlohe?


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich find die eigentlich interessant, was den Leuten so zugestoßen ist.


Ich auch, in Oberbayern gibt's oft auch nette Sprüche, z.B. im Almgebiet von Spitzingsee (für zwei Freunde):

Hier waren sie so gern,
jetzt sind sie der Hütte fern.
Sind wandern nun in Gottes Auen,
und können auf die Alm herunterschauen.

Aber zurück zum Rätsel ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Mai 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> In Deining gibt's Kienleins und da stehen auch Windräder rum ...



Also Deining lass ich mal gelten, es ist bei Mittersthal. Dann bitte das nächste Rätsel.

Zum Thema "Grabsteine neben den Straßen" - also ich hab noch nie ne Bestattung neben einer Straße gesehen, die sind immer noch auf Friedhöfen .... Manche Gedankengänge sind echt rätselhaft!!!???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (17. Mai 2018)

Dann hiermit ein neues Bilderrätsel aus Niederbayern: Wo stehe ich und auf welches Dorf blicke ich?


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Mai 2018)

Fähre über Donau bei Eining. Blick auf Hienheim?


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. Mai 2018)

Ging schnell - Du bist dran ... Spiel mer jetzt ping pong


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Mai 2018)

Vor welchem sehr berühmten Tor stehe ich, das zu meiner Linken ist?
Landkreis im Bezirk Oberpfalz


----------



## 3cinos (18. Mai 2018)

Biertor in Cham


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Mai 2018)

cham ist natürlich richtig


----------



## 3cinos (18. Mai 2018)

Wie heißt das Dorf unterhalb der heiligen Stätte?


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. Mai 2018)

Utzenhofen bei Kastl? Mariengrotte


----------



## 3cinos (19. Mai 2018)

Du bist wieder dran


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. Mai 2018)

Dürfte nicht zu einfach sein. Südlicher Kreis NM an einem Juni Morgen um 7:50 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (19. Mai 2018)

Rechts im Hintergrund das Hohlloch bei Velburg? Standort: Schindelberg bei Parsberg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. Mai 2018)

Schindelberg ist richtig. Ging ja doch ganz schnell.


----------



## pristo (19. Mai 2018)

Hab immer noch kein Foto, bitte stell du nochmals eines ein. Danke!


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. Mai 2018)

Wo steht dieses Haus?
Tip: OPF / NM / Nähe Jurasteig


----------



## pristo (20. Mai 2018)

Arzthofen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Mai 2018)

Richtig, Arzthofen stimmt. Jetzt aber kommt aber ein Bild von dir...?


----------



## pristo (20. Mai 2018)

Wo bin ich hier:


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Mai 2018)

Möninger Berg


----------



## pristo (20. Mai 2018)

"Möninger Berg"
Korrekt! Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Mai 2018)

Wie heißt die Brücke, die Kirche und der Ort? Drei Fragen, drei Antworten.


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Mai 2018)

Ein paar Tips zum Rätsel: Der Fluss ist der Regen. Die Brücke wurde 1965 gebaut. Die Wallfahrtskirche wurde 1730 erbaut.


----------



## 3cinos (22. Mai 2018)

Auf Basis der Tipps:
Von Roding kommend fährt man über die Franz-Sackmann-Brücke zur Wallfahrtskirche Heilbrünnl ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Mai 2018)

Hat lange gedauert.... wundert mich.... aber richtig! Der nächste Bitte!


----------



## 3cinos (22. Mai 2018)

Welche Ortschaft liegt außerhalb des linken Bildrands und wie heißt die Kirche?


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Mai 2018)

St. Agatha zwischen Gundlfing und  Riedenburg am Kanal .... ? Rechts oben am Bildrand sieht man die Drachen-Abflugrampe am Teufelsfelsen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (22. Mai 2018)

Richtig, das nächste Rätsel bitte.


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Mai 2018)

So, ein echter Grabstein (ohne Grab), keine Marter!
Dürfte wohl ned so einfach sein, Kreis NM.
Mehr Tipps gebe ich jetzt mal nicht...

Edit: Er liegt auf einem Zeugenberg im Kreis NM.
In unmittelbarer Umgebung wurden Grabhügelfunde der Bronzezeit gemacht.
Und nicht weit entfernt verläuft der Blau-Strich-Wanderweg.


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Mai 2018)

Das Rätsel ist wohl zu schwer...?!
Unweit der gesuchten Stelle entstand dieses Luftbild hier, geklaut, nicht von mir.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Mai 2018)

Mhh...das Luftbild müsste Sulzbürg zeigen. Müsste dann auf dem Schlüpfelberg sein?


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Mai 2018)

Richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## scratch_a (26. Mai 2018)

Hab grad nur was einfaches da:


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Mai 2018)

Fuchsberg bei NM?


----------



## scratch_a (26. Mai 2018)

Nein...aber Landkreis stimmt


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Mai 2018)

Gib mal ein paar Tipps!? Ein Wanderweg in der Nähe? Irgendwelche Sehenswürdigkeiten usw. ....?


----------



## scratch_a (28. Mai 2018)

Ok, es geht unten im "Graben" der wohl bekannteste Rundwanderweg um Neumarkt entlang. Im 12. Jahrhundert war auf dem Hügel mit Sicherheit viel mehr Action als jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (28. Mai 2018)

Ich sollte öfters mal ein Bild machen, dann könnte ich mal wieder lösen. So halte ich aber mal meine Klappe.
In der steilkurve haben jetzt irgendwelche honks angefangen eine Schanze zu bauen. Nicht lustig


----------



## scratch_a (28. Mai 2018)

Hab ich mir letzte Woche auch gedacht, dass mit der Steilkurve. 
Aber hab dann beim fahren gemerkt, dass man oberhalb des Sprunges noch gut vorbei fahren kann und der Sprung an sich gar nicht so blöd ist. Da geht dann eine Linie weiter runter. Hab den Sprung selber noch nicht probiert, stell ich mir aber spaßig vor. Die Linie danach hab ich getestet und fand ich gut zum fahren.


----------



## Rossi0815 (29. Mai 2018)

Ich war da letztens mal nur mit unterschallgeschwindigkeit dran und da war es schon ein gewürge daran vorbei zu kommen, vor allem wenn man das nicht erwartet. 
Ich schaue mal, dass es heute noch ein Bild gibt, dann kann ich ja lösen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Mai 2018)

Nähe Großberg/Tyrolsberg?


----------



## scratch_a (29. Mai 2018)

Relative Nähe, ja...wüsste aber nicht, dass aufm Großberg früher was geboten gewesen wäre


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Mai 2018)

Dann war es wohl eher der buchberg?


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Mai 2018)

Das muss auf dem Schlossberg oberhalb von Pölling sein.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Mai 2018)

Genau richtig! (Ich darf für @scratch_a  antworten, weil er in die Arbeit muss und ich nicht...)
Wir standen da inmitten der Reste der Heinzburg https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burgruine_Heinrichsbürg
@Lenka K. : Du bist...


----------



## CC. (30. Mai 2018)

Zefix! Hab's die ganze Zeit vor Augen gehabt und bin nicht draufgekommen.  Zumindest kann ich jetzt aufhören, mir das Hirn zu zermartern. 
Danke Lenka für die Erlösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (30. Mai 2018)

Dann kann ich gleich ein niegelnagelneues Bild verwenden:
(bevor es jemand anders tut, wie neulich @3cinos hier, great minds think alike  )






Wo bin ich? Gesucht wird in der "anderen" Oberpfalz ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (30. Mai 2018)

Standort Räuberhöhle bei Etterzhausen, Blick auf Penk?


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Mai 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Standort Räuberhöhle bei Etterzhausen


Ist richtig! War mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du die Stelle kennst .

Penk ist das Dorf im Hintergrund, die Häuseransammlung im Vordergrund heisst Deckelstein, unten fliesst die Naab.


----------



## SuperSamuel (30. Mai 2018)

Das Ambiente im Vordergrund bitte ausblenden, wem es nicht gefällt... Aber es hilft schon weiter, um es zu erkennen.


----------



## 3cinos (30. Mai 2018)

Sollte der gelbe Felsen bei Schönhofen sein. NSG > Fahrverbot


----------



## SuperSamuel (31. Mai 2018)

3cinos schrieb:


> Sollte der gelbe Felsen bei Schönhofen sein. NSG > Fahrverbot


Natürlich richtig. Alpinesteig für Radfahrer gesperrt. Schieben darf man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (31. Mai 2018)

Zu welcher Ortschaft führt der linke Weg?


----------



## 3cinos (4. Juni 2018)

Kennt niemand die Stelle und somit den Ort?
Tipp: Nahe Altmühl zw. Dietfurt und Riedenburg.


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Juni 2018)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung, aber anhand der Stromleitungen im Hintergrund würde ich behaupten, dass es zwischen Vogelthal-Wolfsbuch-Pondorf sein könnte... ?!?


----------



## 3cinos (4. Juni 2018)

Interessant, auf was alles geachtet bzw. erkannt wird .
Lasse ich mal so gelten, weil Wolfsburg in direkter Verlängerung zur gefragten Ortschaft Zell liegt. Das Kreuz steht ca. 500 m westl. von Zell an der Spitzkehre der Auffahrt zum Roßkopf.

Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Juni 2018)

So hier mein neues Bild. Entstanden am Do. 31.05.18 um 06:41 Uhr.
Denke, dass das hier ein paar Leute ganz schnell lösen werden... 
Edit: Wundert mich, dass es bisher noch keiner wusste.
Somit kommt jetzt ein kleiner Tip: Nördlicher Landkreis Neumarkt. Und wenn der Wind aus der richtigen Richtung bläst, riecht man einen durchaus angenehmen Geruch von ... !!!


----------



## Rossi0815 (6. Juni 2018)

Ist das bei trautmannshofen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Juni 2018)

Das lass ich mal gelten, oberhalb von Eispertshofen, somit zwischen Trautmannshofen und Litzlohe.
Standortkoordinaten: 49°20'50.6"N 11°31'36.2"E

Du bist dann dran...


----------



## Rossi0815 (6. Juni 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt dachte ich, dass dies wo anders ist....naja, dann gibt das ein zukünftiges Rätsel


Ich stehe hier vor einem quasi fast immer matschigen matschloch.  Welche Markierung hat der Wanderweg hier?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Juni 2018)

Entweder Jurasteig bei Mittersthal-Deining...
ODER oben beim Gelb-Strich, Holzheim hoch Richtung Dillberg.


----------



## Rossi0815 (6. Juni 2018)

Gelbstrich stimmt, allerdings schaue ich in Richtung holzheim

Du bist wieder dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Juni 2018)

Wo steht dieses Gebäude?


----------



## Rossi0815 (6. Juni 2018)

Winnberg oberhalb vom Steinbruch?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Juni 2018)

Richtig. Bitte nächstes Bild....


----------



## Rossi0815 (6. Juni 2018)

Dann ändern wir mal die Jahreszeit


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juni 2018)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> Dann ändern wir mal die Jahreszeit
> Anhang anzeigen 738301


Keine Ahnung, aber ein schönes Bild!


----------



## Milan0 (6. Juni 2018)

Ach da war ich doch mit auf Tour. Buchberg, wo genau kann ich da aber nicht sagen. Hoffe bin richtig


----------



## CC. (7. Juni 2018)

Er hat hinter unserem Rücken die schönsten Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Rossi0815 (7. Juni 2018)

@Milan0 Das ist ja schon fast wie Doping,  wenn du da antwortest 
Buchberg ist richtig,  am keltenwall.

@Lenka K. Danke


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juni 2018)

Da muss ich auch nochmal ohne Schnee hin.
Dafür was leichtes von mir, wo war ich mit meinem Kleinen spazieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Juni 2018)

Kurz vor Pyrbaum, von Pruppach kommend?


----------



## Milan0 (7. Juni 2018)

Absolut richtig


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Juni 2018)

Neues Rätsel von mir: Wo ist diese Treppe?
Edit: Kleiner Tip, Reg.bzk. Niederbayern, Fluss mündet in die Donau


----------



## oeger (9. Juni 2018)

Triftsperre an der Ilz. https://www.zur-triftsperre.de Lustigen Tunnel haben sie dort. Ab dort aber zum Radeln gesperrt weil Naturschutzgebiet. Das ist natürlich durch Radler in höchster Gefahr. Deswegen wird auch schon seit Jahren überlegt die Passauer Nordtangente durchzubauen


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Juni 2018)

Richtig. Weiter machen .......


----------



## oeger (9. Juni 2018)

was Leichtes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Juni 2018)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung! Bin kein Spezialist für den Bayerischen Wald.
Schaut sehr nach dem Hinteren Bayerischen Wald aus, vor allem durch das herumliegende Käferholz.
Lusen hat Steine. Osser hat Bäume.
Werfe jetzt mal den Arber oder Rachel in den Raum?


----------



## oeger (11. Juni 2018)

Arber ist schonmal warm, etwas genauer?


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Juni 2018)

Also wenn ich mir die Webcam vom Großen Arber mit Blickrichtung Süden ins ArberLand ansehe, könnten da Übereinstimmungen sein.
ABER alles nur geraten, kenn mich in dem Gebiet wirklich zu wenig aus.


----------



## oeger (12. Juni 2018)

Scheint doch schwerer zu sein als gedacht... du meinst die hier: http://www.foto-webcam.eu/webcam/arber-sued/ ? Leider nein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Juni 2018)

oeger schrieb:


> Scheint doch schwerer zu sein als gedacht... du meinst die hier: http://www.foto-webcam.eu/webcam/arber-sued/ ? Leider nein.



Da wohl keiner wirklich ne Ahnung hat, würde ich vorschlagen du gibst noch ein paar Tipps oder du löst auf und machst einfach ein neues Rätsel?!?


----------



## oeger (12. Juni 2018)

ein neues könnte ich erst heute abend machen, daher der Tipp, dass es vom Arber zwei gibt...


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Juni 2018)

Dann muss es ja irgendwo zwangsläufig rund um den "Kleinen Arber" sein?


----------



## oeger (12. Juni 2018)

Das lasse ich mal gelten. Genau genommen mittendrin, nämlich oben drauf  Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Juni 2018)

War zwar ein holpriger Weg zum "Ziel" - weil völlig ahnungslos...
Aber ich hab mir mal ein neues Motiv geklaut, sollte schnell erraten sein, wo das Bild aufgenommen wurde.
Edit: Die Brücke verläuft über einen künstlich angelegten Fluss, welcher 1992 feierlich eingeweiht wurde.


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Juni 2018)

Ist das am Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal? Berching vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Juni 2018)

Richtig. Nächstes Rätsel bitte.


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Juni 2018)

OK....here we go!

Mittlerweile ein kleines Trailparadies und zum Glück noch einiges nicht bei Strava erfasst


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Juni 2018)

"Kelheims beste Aussichtsplattform"!


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Juni 2018)

Richtig


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Juni 2018)

In welchem Ort stehen diese beiden Kirchen?

Edit 1: Standort im Oberpfälzer Wald / NEW
Edit 2: Der Ort hat die Telefonvorwahl 09654

Der Erste, der den richtigen Ortsnamen erwähnt, darf das neue Bild posten!


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Juni 2018)

Auslösung: Der Ort heißt Pleystein!
Sehr schade, dass es niemand gewusst hat...

Wer möchte, der darf das nächste Bild veröffentlichen.


----------



## ragazza (20. Juni 2018)

man, durch Pleystein bin ich vor wenigen Wochen erst geradelt .
Ich nehm dein Angebot an, ich will die Stadt wissen, wo dieser Terrassengarten liegt:


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. Juni 2018)

Spontan hab ich keine Ahnung... Gib mal ein paar Hinweise? Opf oder NB? In der Nähe eines bekannten Wanderwegs/Radwegs?


----------



## ragazza (21. Juni 2018)

es ist in der Oberpfalz und liegt direkt an einer sehr stark befahrenen Radstrecke. Müssten eigentlich sehr viele kennen, denn es fällt stark auf, wenn man dran vorbei fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht gibt's noch nen Tipp??


----------



## ragazza (24. Juni 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt's noch nen Tipp??


so schwer hatte ich mir das nicht vogestellt. Ich dachte, das wäre nach 5 min gelöst.
Der Garten liegt im Naabtal


----------



## scratch_a (24. Juni 2018)

Sind wohl alle beim radeln oder Fußball schauen...Naabtal ist für uns ein weißer Fleck auf der Karte


----------



## Pakalolo (25. Juni 2018)

Naabtal ist jetzt ja auch nicht direkt komplett überschaubar, aber einfach ins Blaue geraten:
Kallmünz? Das ist doch das Künstlerdorf!


----------



## ragazza (25. Juni 2018)

nein, Kallmünz ist falsch.


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Juni 2018)

Hmm..... Tut sich ned viel hier... Löse es doch auf, anscheinend weiß es keiner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (28. Juni 2018)

das Anwesen ist in Nabburg, Ortsausgang nach Pfreimd, direkt am Naabtal-Radweg. Der Weg dort wird auch von Rennradfahrern häufig befahren.
Ich stehe eigentlich nicht auf Kitsch, aber dieses Anwesen hat wirklich einen einmaligen Stil und ist liebevoll gemacht.
Bin echt erstaunt, dass es keiner kennt.
Der/die Nächste, bitte


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Juni 2018)

So..... da würd ich mich mal wieder vordrängeln und ein neues Rätsel bereitstellen....... Wo war ich da?

Edit: Oberpfälzer Wald, Grenzgebiet zu CZ


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Juli 2018)

Also entweder sind alle im Sommerurlaub, haben ihre Internetrechnung nicht bezahlt oder die Oberpfalz (edit: östlich) vom Kreis NM ist völlig fremd für den Großteil hier... Sehr kurios!


----------



## pristo (3. Juli 2018)

Westlich vom Kreis NM ist Mittelfranken!


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Juli 2018)

Sorry....... natürlich östlich!!!!!!


----------



## Pakalolo (3. Juli 2018)

Schönes Motiv. Leider keine Ahnung wo, aber die Zündapp links im Bild find ich klasse


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Juli 2018)

Motiv: Gehenhammer bei Georgenberg...... nächster bitte......


----------



## scratch_a (3. Juli 2018)

Noch nie gehört, gesehen, gewesen


----------



## ragazza (3. Juli 2018)

hätte ich kennen können, war ich schon zwei drei mal


----------



## ragazza (3. Juli 2018)

ich bring nochmal was aus der Oberpfalz:
in welchem Ort liegt dieser herrliche öffentliche Swimmingpool ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (9. Juli 2018)

Bitte einen Tipp ...


----------



## ragazza (9. Juli 2018)

da steht was auf dem Boot....


----------



## 3cinos (10. Juli 2018)

Mit go....-Recherche sollte das dann der Badeweiher in Waldthurn sein.


----------



## ragazza (10. Juli 2018)

3cinos schrieb:


> Mit go....-Recherche sollte das dann der Badeweiher in Waldthurn sein.


ja, hast recht. Mich wundert warum das keiner erkannte, sind wohl alle im Urlaub oder auf dem Rad.
Na dann warten wir auf ein Rätselbild von dir


----------



## 3cinos (10. Juli 2018)

Ortswechsel in der Oberpfalz! Wie heißt mein Foto-Standpunkt?


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Juli 2018)

Es muss wohl irgendwo im Oberpfälzer Wald liegen?


----------



## ragazza (12. Juli 2018)

in der Bildmitte ganz unten erkenne ich einen Fluß


----------



## 3cinos (13. Juli 2018)

"Fluß" im südwestlichen Eck des Oberpfälzer Waldes ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Juli 2018)

Könnte der Regen sein. Bei "südwestlchem" Eck irgendwo um Roding, Aber dafür sind die Berge im Hintergrund eigentlich zu hoch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (16. Juli 2018)

Ortswechsel scheint im Forum Local-mäßig Nirwana zu sein 
Der Fluß ist die Schwarzach, die Berge im Hintergrund sind so ca. 700m hoch und nennen sich z. B. Eibenstein, Schwarzwihrberg, ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Juli 2018)

Thanner Berg, unten sieht man den Eixendorfer Stausee ??? .... Aber alles nur gegoogelt und kein Wissen!!!


----------



## 3cinos (17. Juli 2018)

Thanner Berg ist falsch. was man als Wasser sieht ist eine kleine Anstauung der Schwarzach (nicht Eixendorfer See) vom Flußlauf nach dem Eixendorfer See.


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Juli 2018)

Nanu, ich dachte Beitrag #712 ist schon die Auflösung.

Nunja, mit Hilfe von Google: Blick von der Aussichtsplattform "Kupferplatte" nach Südwesten. Google hat gewonnen.

Hast Du da droben ein Jakob Weizen getrunken? 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Kupferplatte/@49.3746034,12.4146792,3a,75y,90t/data=!3m8!1e2!3m6!1sAF1QipOpEEZyXeO7ImfRE4uOt-7Nk0pwSEcQpXFmPDWD!2e10!3e12!6shttps://lh5.googleusercontent.com/p/AF1QipOpEEZyXeO7ImfRE4uOt-7Nk0pwSEcQpXFmPDWD=w203-h360-k-no!7i1080!8i1920!4m12!1m6!3m5!1s0x47a002c8bfad8975:0x7d6d50b3cc349559!2sKupferplatte!8m2!3d49.3746034!4d12.4146793!3m4!1s0x47a002c8bfad8975:0x7d6d50b3cc349559!8m2!3d49.3746034!4d12.4146793


----------



## 3cinos (20. Juli 2018)

Kupferplatte bzw. "Schöne Aussicht" ist richtig! Du bist dran.

PS: Habe ich nicht getrunken. Gibt's auch keinen Ausschank.


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Juli 2018)

Fast schon peinlich, da war ich schon mehrmals in der Nähe, unterhalbe geht der ja Goldsteig vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (20. Juli 2018)

Goldsteig sind nicht immer die besten Wegerl ... Oben rum ist wesentlich charmanter ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. Juli 2018)

Also, auf ein neues. Meine Rätsel sind sowieso immer in Nullkommanix gelöst ...



 

Erster Hinweis gemäß den Regeln: Oberpfalz.


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Juli 2018)

Würde jetzt mal wieder Richtung Oberpfälzer Wald tippen.
Direkt vor der Linse ist eine Kirche, die Kirche auf dem Bild weiter hinten steht auf einer Kuppe...?!
Aber wirklich Ahnung hab ich im Moment nicht.


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. Juli 2018)

Nein, Oberpfälzer Wald nicht. Ich lade mal einen größeren Ausschnitt hoch:


----------



## Pakalolo (26. Juli 2018)

Könnte auch Oberpfälzer Jura sein....Ecke Velburg vielleicht?


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. Juli 2018)

Oberpfälzer Jura auch nicht. Tipp: Nicht Kalk, sondern Granit ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. Juli 2018)

Evtl. im Landkreis Schwandorf?


----------



## Brezensalzer (27. Juli 2018)

Nein. Weiterer Tipp: Der Landkreis und die Gemeinde grenzen an den Bezirk Niederbayern.


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Juli 2018)

gestern zufällig gefunden ... mit Betonung auf Zufall. Dacht das wär ein Drohnenfoto, aber scheinbar kann man das echt so machen?
https://www.bayernkurier.de/inland/...nstein-ausblick-von-burg-falkenstein-bayeris/


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2018)

Hoffentlich kommt als Folgebild jetzt was aus der Heimat 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (28. Juli 2018)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> gestern zufällig gefunden ... mit Betonung auf Zufall. Dacht das wär ein Drohnenfoto, aber scheinbar kann man das echt so machen?



Ist richtig - Blick von der Burg Falkenstein. Der Markt Falkenstein liegt im Landkreis Cham und grenzt an den Landkreis Straubing/Bogen. In folgendem Bild aus dem Artikel von Wikipedia zum Markt Falkenstein sieht man Burg und Burgkirche (links davon):





@OLB EMan: Du bist dran!


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2018)

Geht nach Niederbayern ... 

@Jörg ... vsiele fotos aus der oberpfalz hab ich leider net


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2018)

Ich würde mal sagen, das die Spate auf der kleinen Felschräge, vorne links auf deinem Bild, die Gleichen gleich da rechts von der Schrägen, neben dem Gipfelkreuz hier sind. 






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2018)

warst mal dort? oder hattest insiderwissen .

Na lös es auf und bring a Foto aus der Heimat


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2018)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> warst mal dort? oder hattest insiderwissen .
> 
> Na lös es auf und bring a Foto aus der Heimat



Hmmh....heißt glaub ich Dreisessel, bzw. der Gipfel Hochstein? Woher soll ich das auch wissen, war ja noch nie dort 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2018)

Neuedit: War übriegens reine Internetrecherche  ...paßts überhaupt?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2018)

japp passt


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2018)

Bilder aus der Oberpfalz zu finden ist schon garnet so einfach 
Hab zufällig eins rausgekramt....Personen die auf dem Foto zu. sehen sind, dürfen natürlich nicht "mitraten" 






G.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. Juli 2018)

lustigerweise war diese Stelle gestern meine zweite Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2018)

Oh mei 

G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. August 2018)

Steinwald?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. August 2018)

Nö...

...schon ganz vergessen das ich as gepostet hab 
Jetzt fällt mir auf die Schnelle garkein Tip ein 

G.


----------



## franzam (3. August 2018)

Tip: Ist oberhalb eines Baches, mit Blick auf eine Brücke, eine Eisenbahn und einen Steinbruch


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2018)

Du sollst keine Tips geben sondern lösen 
Ist des net schoh ein Fluß?

G.


----------



## franzam (3. August 2018)

Ich hätte aber noch einen Tip: Früher hams da die Leute aufgehängt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber noch einen Tip: Früher hams da die Leute aufgehängt!



Ja, der ist mir vorhin auch eingefallen 
Dann sag ich noch es geht vom Gipfelkreuz ein schöner Trail zum Fluß...Bach runter 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2018)

Einen Tip hab ich noch. So Jumbojets überfliegen den tiefsten Punkt in der Gegend so 20000 Meter höher.

G.


----------



## franzam (3. August 2018)

Wenns bis morgen keiner errät, löse ich es vielleicht ( Wenn ich noch ein Bild fürs nächste Rätsel finde)


----------



## derwaaal (3. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber noch einen Tip: Früher hams da die Leute aufgehängt!


Dann muss wohl ne Eiche in der Nähe sein


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2018)

Links unterhalb des Kreuzungspunktes des Kreuzes sieht ma an (Öl)Bohrturm


----------



## franzam (4. August 2018)

Solln wir es lösen?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2018)

Logisch.... 


G.


----------



## franzam (4. August 2018)

Das ganze nennt sich Galgenkatherl ist oberhalb vom Waldnaabtal bei Windischeschenbach:

https://www.alltravels.com/germany/bavaria/windischeschenbach/photos/current-photo-82564489


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einen Tip hab ich noch. So Jumbojets überfliegen den tiefsten Punkt in der Gegend so 20000 Meter höher.
> 
> G.



Um hier noch den Dipferlscheisser zu geben: Für wen's noch unklar ist, das ist (wohl) ein Hinweis auf das

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontinentales_Tiefbohrprogramm_der_Bundesrepublik_Deutschland

dessen Bohrloch/Bohrturm in der Nähe zu finden ist, und auf das hier nochmal verwiesen wird:



OLB EMan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 759218
> Links unterhalb des Kreuzungspunktes des Kreuzes sieht ma an (Öl)Bohrturm



9000 m tief. + 11000 m Jumbojet-Flughöhe = 20000 m.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Das ganze nennt sich Galgenkatherl ist oberhalb vom Waldnaabtal bei Windischeschenbach:
> 
> https://www.alltravels.com/germany/bavaria/windischeschenbach/photos/current-photo-82564489



Na dann poste mal was aus der Heimat  ...  mach schnell eins wennst keins hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (4. August 2018)

Ok, was ganz gemeines. Wo ist dieser Trail:





EMan und Jörg sollten es kennen


----------



## ragazza (4. August 2018)

boah, das ist wirklich schwer. Granitgestein, kann dann also nur noch Fichtelgebirge, Oberpfalz oder Bayrischer Wald sein


----------



## LB Jörg (4. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Ok, was ganz gemeines. Wo ist dieser Trail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Einen, du hast das Galgendingens natürlich richtig erkannt ...reusper...nur der Vollständigkeit halber   ...und zum Anderen, dein neues Bild ist schon echt gemein 
Wahrscheinlich erkennts der EMan mit seinen Trailblickfähigkeiten garnet 
Könnte natürlich auch sein das ich falsch liege 

G.


----------



## franzam (4. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Einen, du hast das Galgendingens natürlich richtig erkannt ...reusper...nur der Vollständigkeit halber   ...und zum Anderen, dein neues Bild ist schon echt gemein
> Wahrscheinlich erkennts der EMan mit seinen Trailblickfähigkeiten garnet
> Könnte natürlich auch sein das ich falsch liege
> 
> G.


----------



## franzam (4. August 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> boah, das ist wirklich schwer. Granitgestein, kann dann also nur noch Fichtelgebirge, Oberpfalz oder Bayrischer Wald sein


Es ist auf jeden Fall Oberpfalz und in der Nähe ist die Hauptstadt eines neu im März in die Liste des immateriellen Kulturerbes aufgenommen Prordukts und deren Herstellung


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall Oberpfalz und in der Nähe ist die Hauptstadt eines neu im März in die Liste des immateriellen Kulturerbes aufgenommen Prordukts und deren Herstellung


das ist das Zoigl. Aber welche Hauptstadt dazu ? Windischeschenbach ?


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2018)

das ist der Weg kurz vor den zwei Brücken auf dem MTB-Weg von W-Eschenbach ins Waldnaabtal. Die zwei Brücken sind auch nur in einer Richtung flüssig ganz fahrbar (Treppen).


----------



## franzam (5. August 2018)

@LB Jörg Kann man das gelten lassen?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> @LB Jörg Kann man das gelten lassen?



Ja eigentlich schoh, zumindest wenn ichs richtig verstehe 
Dummerweise war deine Frage ja nicht von wo der Trail runterkommt  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (5. August 2018)

OK dann ist @ragazza dran!
Hier ist es genau:


----------



## franzam (5. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> Dummerweise war deine Frage ja nicht von wo der Trail runterkommt
> 
> G.



Das wäre ja schon mehr als gemein gewesen


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. August 2018)

Zu heiß zum Radfahren - daher noch etwas Heimatkunde :



franzam schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall Oberpfalz und in der Nähe ist die Hauptstadt eines neu im März in die Liste des immateriellen Kulturerbes aufgenommen Prordukts und deren Herstellung





ragazza schrieb:


> das ist das Zoigl. Aber welche Hauptstadt dazu ? Windischeschenbach ?



_"Der *Zoigl* (auch Zeugl oder Kommunbier) ist ein untergäriges Bier, das vor allem in der nördlichen Oberpfalz verbreitet ist und von Privatpersonen gemeinschaftlich gebraut wird. (...) Zoigl ist ein untergäriges Bier, das hell oder dunkel gebraut wird. Es hat den gleichen Hefeanteil, die gleiche Stammwürze sowie den gleichen Alkoholgehalt wie Brauereibier, aber einen geringeren Anteil an Kohlensäure. Viele der Biere sind weder filtriert noch gespundet und damit Zwickelbier." _(Aus Wikipedia)

Als Zoigl-Hauptstadt gilt Windischeschenbach (ja, die Stadt mit dem Bohrturm), zumindest berichtet das die Webseite der Stadt:

_"Durch die Vielzahl der Zoiglbierstuben, die sonst in keiner anderen Gemeinde in so großer Anzahl vorhanden sind, bezeichnet sich Windischeschenbach mit seinem Ortsteil Neuhaus als 'Hauptstadt des Zoiglbiers'."_

Windischeschenbach wird auch oft Tschitscherlboch genannt, wenngleich wohl die Windischeschenbacher das selbst nicht gerne hören. Auch das wird auf den Zoigl zurückgeführt. Das Oberpfalznetz stellt den Zusammenhang so dar:

_"Braun, Unser Wortschatz, Marktredwitz 1963, S. 175 besagt: Tschiischabooch = Urinpfütze, Kindersprache. An Tschiischabooch mach'n = Wasser lassen."
_​Was schließlich die vom O-Netz zitierte Kreisheimatpflegerin Leonore Böhm auf den Gedanken bringt:
_
"Des hängt mitn Zoigl zamm. Wenn ma vül trinkt, mou ma vül af d Toilette. Des is ja kloar. Wos ubn einikommt, mou unt assi."_​
Nachzulesen in Langform hier:

https://www.onetz.de/grafenwoehr/ku...hrscheinlich-ist-der-zoigl-schuld-d31559.html


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2018)

also was ich als Franke alles wissen soll....
Zoigl habe ich noch nie getrunken, werde ich wohl auch nie machen.
Hier mal was sehr einfaches, damit wieder Bewegung rein kommt:
Wie heisst der Berg in der Bildmitte ? (Kann man auch bei der schlechten Bildqualität erkennen)


----------



## franzam (5. August 2018)

in dem Kaff gibts ne große Elektronik/ Softwarefirma, oder?


----------



## Stiggihiggi (5. August 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> also was ich als Franke alles wissen soll....
> Zoigl habe ich noch nie getrunken, werde ich wohl auch nie machen.
> Hier mal was sehr einfaches, damit wieder Bewegung rein kommt:
> Wie heisst der Berg in der Bildmitte ? (Kann man auch bei der schlechten Bildqualität erkennen)
> ...


Dürfte der Parkstein sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (5. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> in dem Kaff gibts ne große Elektronik/ Softwarefirma, oder?


Ja, und einige hübsche Häuschen


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2018)

jetzt will ich gar nicht entscheiden, wer es zuerst gelöst hat.
franzam oder Stiggihiigi.
Am besten ist, ihr einigt euch wer weitermacht.


----------



## Stiggihiggi (5. August 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> jetzt will ich gar nicht entscheiden, wer es zuerst gelöst hat.
> franzam oder Stiggihiigi.
> Am besten ist, ihr einigt euch wer weitermacht.


Ich lass franzam dem Vortritt.Hab kein Bild parat


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2018)

Stiggihiggi schrieb:


> Ich lass franzam dem Vortritt.Hab kein Bild parat



danke, sehr nett von dir


----------



## franzam (5. August 2018)

Morgen, muss erst auf die Suche gehen..


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. August 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> Zoigl habe ich noch nie getrunken, werde ich wohl auch nie machen.



Warum das? Bierallergie?


----------



## franzam (6. August 2018)

OK, aber nun. Wer kennt diese Ecke?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2018)

Eindeutig falsches Rad für die S6 Stelle 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (6. August 2018)

Hängt das nicht wie immer von der Fahrtechnik ab?


----------



## franzam (6. August 2018)

Für runterwärts fehlt mir die Federung, dafür kannst es raufwärts leichter schmeißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (6. August 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Warum das? Bierallergie?


ich glaube ein alkoholfreies Zoigl gibts nicht


----------



## ragazza (6. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> OK, aber nun. Wer kennt diese Ecke?



vielleicht am Schellenberg bei Georgenberg ?


----------



## franzam (6. August 2018)

so, jetzt darfst Du wieder !


----------



## ragazza (6. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eindeutig falsches Rad für die S6 Stelle
> 
> G.


der Wanderweg durch das Gebiet ist maximal S3-4, sind wir schon oft gefahren. Von S6 kann ich nur träumen


----------



## ragazza (6. August 2018)

ok, ich mach mal weiter. Nochmal eine einfache Sache, eine super Strecke Sommer wie Winter. Der Trail danach lässt es ganz schön fliegen, ich freue mich jedesmal drauf.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> ok, ich mach mal weiter. Nochmal eine einfache Sache, eine super Strecke Sommer wie Winter. Der Trail danach lässt es ganz schön fliegen, ich freue mich jedesmal drauf.
> Anhang anzeigen 760209



Mit S6 meinte ich natürlich die eine Stelle direkt von der Burg runter, ansonsten ist doch das schwerste in der Gegend die Anstrengung beim Bergaufradeln 
Wie zum Beispiel zum Haselstein hoch 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (7. August 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> S6


OT: gibt es das jetzt schon offiziell ? Hab in letzter Zeit schon öfter davon gelesen. Auf der STS-Seite gibt es aber noch nichts dazu.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2018)

derwaaal schrieb:


> OT: gibt es das jetzt schon offiziell ? Hab in letzter Zeit schon öfter davon gelesen. Auf der STS-Seite gibt es aber noch nichts dazu.



Nö, hab nur S6 gewählt, weil die Stelle einfach theoretisch unfahrbar ist  Normalerweise nehm ich dann immer S7-8 als Schwierigkeitsbezeichnung
Also ein Trailer der am Hinterrad hüpft könnte natürlich schon da runterhüpfen 

G.


----------



## franzam (7. August 2018)

@LB Jörg : Zwecks falsches Rad, mit dem Gravelbike geht viel  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=35&v=2zFmzrRbW7E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2018)

Da bekommt mans nur im Kreuz damit...hmmh...evtl den Lenker nach oben drehen 
Die S6 Schwerstelle an der Schellenburg geht damit auf jedenfall leichter...durch einarmiges Überkopftragen 

G.


----------



## ragazza (7. August 2018)

Also LBJörg, du hast natürlich Recht und auch gleich richtig aufgelöst. Du  bist dran


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> Also LBJörg, du hast natürlich Recht und auch gleich richtig aufgelöst. Du  bist dran



War da dieses Jahr schon Wanderal und Radual unterwegs, inkl. mal rund um den See in der Gegend.
Da ich gerade ein Bild parat habe, hab ich auch mal gelöst 
Ist auch wieder halb so schwer und glaube sehr bekannt. Gesucht ist der Name von der Felsengruppe.






G.


----------



## ragazza (7. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> War da dieses Jahr schon Wanderal und Radual unterwegs, inkl. mal rund um den See in der Gegend.
> Da ich gerade ein Bild parat habe, hab ich auch mal gelöst
> Ist auch wieder halb so schwer und glaube sehr bekannt. Gesucht ist der Name von der Felsengruppe.
> 
> ...


meine Freundin, oberpfälzer Native, meint das könnte im Steinwald sein.


----------



## Speci007 (7. August 2018)

Das ist der Schlossfelsen „Poserfelsen“ im Steinwald links am Plattenweg von der Dreifaltigkeitsapelle zum Oberpfalzturm.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2018)

Da der Name von der Felsengruppe gesucht wird, ist natürlich beides nicht die richtige Antwort  

Edit: Da im Internet etwas anderes wie auf meiner Karte steht, muß ich morgen erstmal recherchieren, da glaube nie dem Internet 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (7. August 2018)

Da würde ich Speci007 fast recht geben. Aber LB Jörg ist der Steinwaldoberguru


----------



## Speci007 (7. August 2018)

Laut Karte heißt die Felsengruppe Schlossfelsen, Du Ahnungsloser


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Da würde ich Speci007 fast recht geben. Aber LB Jörg ist der Steinwaldoberguru



Im Internet steht echt Schloßfelsen. Auf meiner Karte steht zur Felsengruppe ein anderer Name. Muß ich mal gucken morgen Vormitag, aber ansich paßts ja dann 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2018)

Müssen wi gucken wer die ältere Karte hat...die stimmt dann 

G.


----------



## franzam (7. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Müssen wi gucken wer die ältere Karte hat...die stimmt dann
> 
> G.


Topokarte 1:25000 Bayerisches Landesvermessungsamt, Alexandrastr. 4, 8000 München


----------



## franzam (7. August 2018)

Sogar mein Lieblingstourenplaner sagt das selbe:
https://de.mapy.cz/turisticka?x=12.0690101&y=49.9087880&z=15&source=osm&id=6729287


----------



## LB Jörg (7. August 2018)

Bin grad net daheim zum Gucken. In meiner Karte müßte Wolsffelsen stehen, weil ein paar Meter weiter ja die Wolfsgrube ist. Aber dann sagen wir halt das es paßt, mehr Beweise brauchts ja net 

G.


----------



## franzam (7. August 2018)

Also Speci007, hau ein neue Bild raus


----------



## Speci007 (8. August 2018)

7


----------



## Speci007 (8. August 2018)

Mal was Kühlendes  Auf welchem Berg (Vulkan)steht dieser Felsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (8. August 2018)

Rauer Kulm ?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2018)

Anzenstein 

G.


----------



## Speci007 (8. August 2018)

Wenn ich jetzt Du wäre, würde ich sagen FALSCH…
Anzenberg offiziell
Aber ich bin ja ich

Lasse ich mal großzügig gelten


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2018)

Nö des ist jetzt falsch, weil auf dem Bild der Anzenstein drauf ist. Für den Anzenberg hättest zum Foto machen einen km weiter weg gehen müssen, damit er drauf paßt 

G.


----------



## Speci007 (8. August 2018)

Bist immernoch im  Klugscheißmodus


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2018)

Der Felsen heißt halt mal Anzenstein.

G.


----------



## Speci007 (8. August 2018)

Ich geb‘s auf, hoffnungsloser Fall…


----------



## franzam (8. August 2018)

Kommt habt Euch lieb... 
Und ein neues Foto bitte!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2018)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Ich geb‘s auf, hoffnungsloser Fall…



Dann einigen wir uns einfach auf unentschieden 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2018)

Ich hab dch alle lieb 
War gerade in Bildnöten, aber die Verlinkung scheint zu funktionieren.
Ist ein Bild von einem ausgeschilderten Wanderweg. Fahre hier genau auf Wanderweglinie.
Welcher Weg isses? Ich geb gleich einen Tip, man fährt ihn normalerweise nur alle 3-5 Jahre einmal 







G.


----------



## Speci007 (8. August 2018)

Falls Du die Frage vergessen hast, ich habe nach dem Berg gefragt!
Richtig zu lesen scheint Deine Schwäche zu sein


----------



## ragazza (8. August 2018)

Goldsteig ?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. August 2018)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Falls Du die Frage vergessen hast, ich habe nach dem Berg gefragt!
> Richtig zu lesen scheint Deine Schwäche zu sein



Bei dem Bild stand nichts dabei  Das Andere drunter hatte ich heut um 1se nicht gelesen 

@ragazza: Wüßt net das des zum Goldsteig gehört. Ehrlich gesagt wüßt ich netmal wo der Goldsteig entlang geht 

G.


----------



## Speci007 (8. August 2018)




----------



## franzam (8. August 2018)

Wenns das ist was ich meine, bin ich es das letzte mal mit kistenbiker gefahren. Steht da irgendwo am Anfang " Kein Radweg" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Wenns das ist was ich meine, bin ich es das letzte mal mit kistenbiker gefahren. Steht da irgendwo am Anfang " Kein Radweg" ?



Ja....sowas steht an einem Ende, bzw. am Anfang. 

G.


----------



## franzam (9. August 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja....sowas steht an einem Ende, bzw. am Anfang.
> 
> G.



dann lassen wir die Leute noch etwas raten


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> dann lassen wir die Leute noch etwas raten



Das du gleich drauf kommst war ja eh klar 
Dann geb ich gleich noch einen Tip. Die Treppe am Trail, an der man direkt vorbeikommt, wurde mittlerweile durch eine andere künstliche Wegumleitung ersetzt.







Morgen dann der nächste und ultimative Tip, falls keiner draufkommt 

G.


----------



## franzam (9. August 2018)

Schönes Bild!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2018)

Danke
Bist die Treppe schonmal gefahren? Hat sogar eine Psychoeinfahrt 

G.


----------



## franzam (9. August 2018)

Nö. irgendwie ist mir die nicht so wirklich ins Auge gesprungen.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2018)

Oke, dann jetzt der ultimative Bildtip 








G.


----------



## franzam (10. August 2018)

Wer jetzt net drauf kommt.....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2018)

franzam schrieb:


> Wer jetzt net drauf kommt.....



Notfalls bist ja du da 

G.


----------



## Speci007 (11. August 2018)

Alle wissen es. Aber Keiner will sich auf eine Diskussion einlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (11. August 2018)

Vielleicht hat aber auch keiner mehr gute Fotos im Fundus.


----------



## maddn11 (24. August 2018)

Da ist doch so ein Fluss mit Wasserrad in der Nähe, oder?


----------



## maddn11 (24. August 2018)

Ach, was soll's, bevor hier nix mehr weiter geht:
Uferweg steht ja schon auf dem Schild und das Ufer gehört zur Waldnaab!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2018)

So isses 

G.


----------



## maddn11 (24. August 2018)

Bild kommt erst morgen...


----------



## maddn11 (26. August 2018)

Ich war jetzt heute leider grade so in Oberbayern unterwegs. Eigentlich gilt es ja nicht, kennt vielleicht trotzdem die herrliche Abfahrt? Sonst möge jemand anderes ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2018)

Ist das in Altmühltal, genauer gesagt Kipfenberg. Die Kehren vom Michelsberg zum Nordabstieg?


----------



## maddn11 (26. August 2018)

Applaus!!! Du kennst dich ja auch überall aus...
Genau richtig. Fährst du da ALLE Kehren?

Und du bist dran.


----------



## scratch_a (26. August 2018)

...ich bin diesen Weg bisher erst einmal 2015(?) runter und da habe ich paar einzelne Kehren rumgewürgt. 
Inzwischen könnte ich evtl. 1-2 mehr schaffen, aber bei weitem nicht alle, vor allem nicht die obersten. Soweit wie @HTWolfi werde ich es mit meiner Fahrtechnik nie bringen 

Neues Rätsel (Oberpfalz):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (30. August 2018)

Keiner eine Idee?
Als Tipp: Oberpfalz - in meinem Landkreis auf einem international bekannten Fernwanderweg


----------



## Lenka K. (30. August 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Keiner eine Idee?


Ausser den Bäumen im Vordergrund ist auf dem Foto kaum was zu erkennen. Eventuell würde a bissl bearbeiten helfen?


----------



## ragazza (30. August 2018)

Ich halte das für unlösbar, sorry. Das kann wirklich überall sein und erkennen kann man auch nichts


----------



## maddn11 (30. August 2018)

Ist doch eigentlich einfach:
Am Goldsteig (evtl. auch Jurasteig), beim Waldrand auf der grünen Wiese!


----------



## Rossi0815 (30. August 2018)

Ist das am jurasteig bei mittersthal?


----------



## scratch_a (30. August 2018)

Ja, sorry das Bild ist wirklich schlecht 

Hab mal versucht, ein anderes Bild etwas zu bearbeiten, damit man im Hintergrund die paar Jurafelsen etwas besser sieht.
 

Da ich aber vermute, dass da hinten, wo sich Fuchs und Hase auf dem Jakosbweg gute Nacht sagen, noch niemand von euch hingekommen ist, wird das so eh keiner kennen. Werde es dann heute Abend auflösen, falls es bis dahin keiner kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (30. August 2018)

den Jurasteig bin ich schon kpl abgefahren, da waren öfters Stellen, die so aussehen. Kann aber auch ganz wo anders sein.


----------



## scratch_a (30. August 2018)

Wie geschrieben, ist es nicht am Jurasteig, sondern aufm Jakobsweg. 
Und zwar war ich da unterhalb von Oberried in Richtung Bräunertshof (https://www.erlebnisfarm-braeunertshof.de/) unterwegs.

Darf wer anders ein Rätsel einstellen


----------



## Lenka K. (2. September 2018)

Es ist so still hier - ich hätte da was .

Aus dem Oberpfälzer Kuriositätenkabinett gab's, glaub' ich, noch nichts.





Wo räkelt sich die Hedwig in der Herbstsonne?


----------



## Lenka K. (7. September 2018)

Hmmm ... nicht mal die üblichen Verdächtigen kennen die Hedwig?

Dabei ist hier bestimmt so mancher schon mal an ihr vorbeigerast. Runter vorbeigerast, nehme ich an, beim rauffahren ist die auffällige Skulptur vor dem Anwesen einer Bildhauerin kaum zu übersehen.

Vielleicht helfen ein Paar Tipps? Die Hedwig steht genau 3km NÖ von der Grenze zu Franken, auf der Auffahrt zu einem netten Höhentrail. Genau 2km in nördlicher Richtug befindet sich ein Schloss, das früher einem bekannten Künstler gehört hat und von dem es eine schöne Treppentrailabfahrt gibt.

Alles klar jetzt?


----------



## Lenka K. (11. September 2018)

Hat wirklich keiner Lust zu rätseln? 

Nicht mal, wenn ich verrate, das der schlossbesitzende Künstler der amerikanische Sänger und Schauspieler N.C. ist?

Falls nichts kommt, werde ich heute abend auflösen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. September 2018)

Nicolas Cage - Burg Neidstein bei Etzelwang. Aber die Stelle mit der Skulptur kenne ich nicht ...

Cage hat die Immobilie mit 28 Zimmern 2006 gekauft und 2009 wieder verkauft. Nach Medienberichten scheint er aber in der Oberpfalz nicht besonders oft gesichtet worden zu sein. Soweit aus den Klatschspalten deutscher Zeitungen  ...

P.S.: Wikipedia weiß mal wieder was und zwar:

_"Cage hatte, obwohl er im Laufe seiner Karriere insgesamt über 150 Mio. US-Dollar an Gagen erhielt, aufgrund seines verschwenderischen Lebensstils (u. a. durch den Kauf von exotischen Immobilien) 2009 keine Barmittel mehr, jedoch stattdessen 14 Mio. $ Steuerschulden."_


----------



## Lenka K. (11. September 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Aber die Stelle mit der Skulptur kenne ich nicht


Macht nix. Aber die 2km südlich von Neidstein im BayernAtlas ermitteln ginge eventuell doch?  Damit Du weitermachen kannst ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. September 2018)

Nun, 2 km südlich der Burg Neidstein liegt das Dorf Erkelsdorf - und das Internet - oder mit anderen Worten: Google weiß auch, dass dort eine Steinbildhauerin wohnt.

Gut, also ich such was neues raus, aus meinem Bestand - also entweder Geduld, oder wenn jemand anderes ein gutes Rätselbild hat, gewähre ich gern Vortritt!


----------



## Lenka K. (13. September 2018)

Die Hedwig steht in Erkelsdorf genau hier.


----------



## Brezensalzer (14. September 2018)

Also, weiter geht's: Wo ist diese Anhöhe zu sehen:




 

Erster Hinweis gemäß den Regeln: Oberpfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (14. September 2018)

Das ist da!


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. September 2018)

Ja - war wieder mal zu leicht. Angesichts der Präsenz der Neumarkter hier ...

Dann sag noch, wo es ist und stelle ein neues Rätsel!


----------



## pristo (16. September 2018)

Du hast den Möninger Berg fotografiert.

Wo befindet sich diese Alm?


----------



## scratch_a (16. September 2018)

Hättest den Namen vom Schild unkenntlich machen sollen, damit es zumindest etwas schwerer ist 
Ich hab leider kein Bild da, sonst würde ich es lösen


----------



## pristo (16. September 2018)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass es zu leicht ist. Hab aber grad kein anderes Bild.


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. September 2018)

Und, wer von Euch kann schon jodeln?


----------



## scratch_a (19. September 2018)

Also dann löse ich mal auf...die Hütte ist südöstlich unterhalb von der Burgruine Wolfstein auf der Zeugenbergrunde, wenn man von Labersricht rauf fährt.


----------



## scratch_a (19. September 2018)

Wo steht die Bank mit diesem Ausblick?


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. September 2018)

Abendsonne im September, also Blick nach Süd-Westen... irgendwo im Kreis NM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (20. September 2018)

Jepp, Kreis NM.
Noch ein Tipp: Mal wieder Gemeinde Berg auf einem sehr bekannten Wanderweg (nicht Jakobus). Ist am Dienstag bei der Abendrunde fotografiert worden.


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. September 2018)

Könnte der Frankenweg bei Sindlbach sein, Richtung Gebertshof.


----------



## scratch_a (21. September 2018)

So ist es


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. September 2018)

Wo war ich da?


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. September 2018)

Bilde mir ein, das schon mal gesehen zu haben. Zwischen Lauterhofen und Amberg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. September 2018)

Sehr gut... Aber bitte bissl genauer noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (24. September 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Sehr gut... Aber bitte bissl genauer noch...



Das sagst Du so leicht ... Meiner Erinnerung nach am ehesten da, wo unten eingezeichnet. Der Radweg heisst Schweppermannradweg. Und jetzt lehne ich mich aus dem Fenster ;-): Ich vermute Du hast in südwestliche Richtung fotografiert, Richtung von Amberg weg ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. September 2018)

Standort ist ziemlich eindeutig. Ich habe in Richtung Amberg fotografiert. Du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. September 2018)

Also dafür, dass ich das vor Jahren einmal gefahren bin, war's doch ned schlecht, oder?

Wer sich für's sog. Bahntrassenradeln interessiert: Der Schweppermannradweg verläuft teilweise auf der alten Trasse der Bahnstrecke Amberg - Lauterhofen. Sehenswert sind auf jeden Fall die Viadukte. Herr Armin Bartoschek zeigt auf seiner Seite Bahntrassenradeln einige davon:

http://www.bahntrassenradeln.de/details/by4_05.htm

Und darüber hinaus Radwege auf ehemaligen Bahnstrecken in ganz Europa. Aber das nur am Rande.

Und jetzt zum neuen Rätsel, diesmal schon wieder aus der Oberpfalz:





Ich hab's ein wenig zugeschnitten, damit's nicht zu leicht wird, aber vermutlich werdet Ihr es eh bald erraten ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. September 2018)

Erbmühle-Oening?


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. September 2018)

Exakt - machmer jetzt Ping-Pong?

Du bist dran ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. September 2018)

Oberpfalz, eher am Rand.
Wo sind diese Betonfundamente, Teil eines Denkmals der (dunklen) deutschen Geschichte!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. September 2018)

Könnten das die Reste der Versuchstribüne im Hirschbachtal sein?


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. September 2018)

Oh... jetzt ging es aber schnell... Richtig!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. September 2018)

Wollt ich schon immer mal hin, aber haben's immer noch nicht geschafft...

Ok, wo steht man, wenn man diesen schönen Felsen sieht?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. September 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Versuchstribüne im Hirschbachtal


Interessant! Wo genau liegt sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (27. September 2018)

Schau doch hier mal: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberklausen

Wenn man dran vorbei fährt, kann man es nur erahnen, aber wenn man den Hang raufklettert, dann sieht man schnell die alten Betonsockel. Eine Hinweistafel unten am Parkplatz deutet drauf hin, aber das ist schon alles. Die Ortschaft/Gemeinde wollte wahrscheinlich auch, dass schnell Gras über die Sache wächst.


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. September 2018)

Hm, geht nix weiter. Ein Tipp vielleicht?


----------



## scratch_a (30. September 2018)

Tipp...Oberpfalz, Landkreis NM (nördlich), außerhalb der Gemeinde Berg


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Oktober 2018)

Dann rate ich mal, weil ich eigentlich gar keine Ahnung habe ... Irgendwo im Gemeindebereich Lauterhofen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. Oktober 2018)

Luftlinie 150m außerhalb de Gemeindebereichs Lauterhofen, auf dem Weg dort 180m... 
Man muss einen überregionalen Wanderweg kurz verlassen, sieht von dort aus aber diesen Felsen...
Bis vor kurzem stand er auch inmitten von Bäumen und war nicht so schön sichtbar.


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Oktober 2018)

Also, wenn's außerhalb der Gemeinde Berg und außerhalb der Gemeine Lauterhofen ist, kann's ja eigentlich nur im nördlichen Teil der Gemeinde Pilsach liegen ...

Bei Wappeltshofen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Oktober 2018)

Die Richtung stimmt - anscheinend fährt da sonst keiner entlang, deshalb lös ich's mal auf:
Das ist bei Oberried. Wenn man den Jakobsweg von Langenthal kommt, biegt man links auf den rot-Kreuz und verlässt ihn in der nächsten Kurve direkt nach wieder nach links in Richtung Oberried um diesen Felsen zu untersuchen...

Da @Brezensalzer recht nah ran kam und das richtige Gemeindegebiet genannt hat, würd ich ihm die Lösung zusprechen...


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Oktober 2018)

Wir gehen nach Niederbayern, da sonst die "Neumarkt-Connection"  wieder alles ratzfatz erkennt. Wo ist das hier:


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Oktober 2018)

Habe keine Ahnung, deshalb rate ich mal, ist es vielleicht die "Burg Trausnitz" bei Landshut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde eher auf eine Stadtmauer tippen. Und irgendwie hab' ich den Eindruck, dass ich da schon mal war. Vielleicht Kelheim? Stadtgrabengasse?


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Oktober 2018)

@Lenka K.
Hmm….. Schau doch mal das an....
Gib doch mal das in die Google Bildersuche ein: burg trausnitz wehrgang


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. Oktober 2018)

Jaja, die Neumarkt-Connection ... ist natürlich richtig. War übrigens auch schön mit dem Rad dort, als ich's fotografiert hab.

Könnt's ja mal kucken, drüben im Bilderrätsel-Frankenland-Thread hab ich grad ein Rätsel, das scheint etwas schwieriger zu sein. Wollt ich erst hier stellen. Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass es 200 m außerhalb der Oberpfalz liegt. Aber pssst. Den Tipp gibt's nur hier  vorerst ...

So noch ein klein wenig Heimatkunde: Die Burg Trausnitz (nicht verwechseln mit der Burg Trausnitz im Tal, die liegt in der Oberpfalz nördlich von Nabburg) thront oberhalb der Altstadt von Landshut.

Aus Wikipedia: _"Die Sporn- bzw. Höhenburg befindet sich im Zentrum des Unterbayerischen Hügellandes auf einer Höhe von über 500 m ü. NN, am höchsten Punkt, dem Sporn eines Steilhanges, der Hofberg genannt wird. Die Hochebene ist direkt über der Stadt Landshut und der Isar (...)."_

500 mm über NN reicht schon an die Höhen der fränkischen Alb heran ...

Die Burg ist einen Besuch wert, von dort hat man einen schönen Blick auf die Altstadt mit der Kirche St. Martin, deren Turm 130 m hoch ist und damit der höchste Backsteinturm der Welt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Oktober 2018)

Neues Rätsel von mir..... Am Rand der Oberpfalz!


----------



## Brezensalzer (8. Oktober 2018)

541 m über NN. Weiß es sonst keiner? (Muss erst nach neuen Bildern sehen ...)


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Oktober 2018)

Ja, die Kapelle auf dem Pinzigberg bei Auerbach.
Herr Brezensalzer, bitte nächstes Bild einstellen...
(Sollte keins vorhanden sein, ich hätte noch ein paar in der Hinterhand! ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (8. Oktober 2018)

Oh, "Herr" Brezensalzer, so viel der Ehre 

Ich muss übrigens gestehen, dass ich noch nie dort - nur die Bildersuche "Kapelle Oberpfalz" lieferte dann relativ schnell ein Bild, das dem geposteten sehr ähnlich war und naja, dann war's nimmer schwer. Also die Leistung bestand im Googlen. Wenngleich ich in der Nähe schon mal war, das war das Rätsel mit dem großen Lochstein drüben im Frankenrätselthread. Hier das neue Rätsel: 



​Diese Kirche steht in Niederbayern, aber wo? Bei Google-Bildersuche "Kirche Niederbayern" ist sie jedenfalls nicht so leicht zu finden  ...
​


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Oktober 2018)

In welchem Landkreis denn?


----------



## Brezensalzer (9. Oktober 2018)

Wenn morgen noch keiner eine Spur hat, gibt's einen Hinweis ...

Update: Landkreis KEH


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Oktober 2018)

*Pfarrkirche Maria Immaculata* (auch: *Klosterkirche Biburg)

Aber nur durch Google rausgefunden... Kein Wissen!*


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Oktober 2018)

Richtig - kannst gleich weitermachen


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Freunde.
Hier mein neues Rätsel aus der guten alten Oberpfalz!
Ich persönlich kenn zwei solcher Stellen, die sehr ähnlich sind, wäre für mich nicht zu unterscheiden.
Aus diesem Grund bin ich mit der Nennung einer dieser beiden Stellen zufrieden.
Diese zwei Stellen sind Luftlinie ca. 6,50 km Luftlinie voneinander entfernt.


----------



## pristo (11. Oktober 2018)

Ist das evtl. zwischen Deining und Arzthofen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Oktober 2018)

Nein, nicht in der Gemeinde Deining.
Vielleicht ist dort was ähnliches zu finden, aber das wird nicht gesucht.

Kreis NM ist aber richtig!


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Oktober 2018)

Der gesuchte Standort befindet sich im Gemeinde/Stadtgebiet Berching.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Oktober 2018)

Hat's was mit dem RMD-Kanal zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Oktober 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Hat's was mit dem RMD-Kanal zu tun?



Nein, der gesuchte Standort ist nicht in der Nähe des Kanals.
Da es wohl keiner weiß, hier die Auflösung.
Es ist im Wald bei Weihersdorf/Mühlhausen, Nähe Sandgrube Pollanten.
https://www.google.de/maps/search/4...hUKEwj02cWMo4reAhURrxoKHVLyAQkQ8gEwAHoECAAQAQ
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich nicht genau sagen kann, worum es sich bei dieser unterirdischen (Bunker)-Anlage handelt. Dazu finde ich nicht wirklich was im Netz...

Da dieses Rätsel nicht gelöst wurde, bin ich mal so frech und bestimme ich hier einfach @Lenka K. ein neues Bild einzustellen...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Oktober 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> bestimme ich hier einfach


Jawohl! 

Wo in Niederbayern steht diese Kapelle?


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Oktober 2018)

Hab überhaupt keinen Plan... Ich brauche mehr Details!


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. Oktober 2018)

Wegen der Totenbretter => Bayerischer Wald und niederbayrischer Teil ist eh klar. Ist aber immer noch ein großes Gebiet ...


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Oktober 2018)

Wir befinden uns in derselben Gegend, aus der ich schon mal ein Totenbretträtsel eingestellt hab'... Und die Kapelle steht oberhalb einer Ortschaft, die den gleichen Namen trägt, wie ein Stadtteil von München .


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Oktober 2018)

Beim ersten Rätsel war der gesuchte Standort in der Nähe vom Pröller.
In der Nähe gibt es einen Ort mit dem Namen "Au" bei Achslach …. ????


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Oktober 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Standort in der Nähe vom Pröller


Stimmt.



SuperSamuel schrieb:


> "Au"


Stimmt leider nicht.

Ein weiterer Tipp: an den Nordhängen des Pröllers suchen ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. Oktober 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wir befinden uns in derselben Gegend, aus der ich schon mal ein Totenbretträtsel eingestellt hab'... Und die Kapelle steht oberhalb einer Ortschaft, die den gleichen Namen trägt, wie ein Stadtteil von München .



Also der Ort kann eigentlich nur Ramersdorf sein ...

_"Von da weg bis nach Ramersdorf kanns nicht mehr recht weit sein."_

Fredl Fesl, Taxilied

Edit: Da?


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Oktober 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ramersdorf


Richtig! Und auf der Karte auch richtig.



Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Fredl Fesl, Taxilied


Wieder was gelernt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Oktober 2018)

Weiter geht's - wir bleiben in Niederbayern: Wo ist das?


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Oktober 2018)

Donau bei Wöhr-Marching?


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. Oktober 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Donau bei Wöhr-Marching?



Nein, da ist es nicht ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Oktober 2018)

Tipp:

Es ist zwar nicht die Donau, die ist aber gar nicht weit weg ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Oktober 2018)

Donau und Niederbayern...?           Da gibt es viele mögliche Standorte!


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Oktober 2018)

Genau lesen: Der gezeigte Fluß ist nicht die Donau. Die Aussage war, dass die Donau in der Nähe ist. Ich gebe aber noch einen Tipp:

Der Fluß fließt durch Niederbayern und die Oberpfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Oktober 2018)

Hab ich schon verstanden... Wenn der gesuchte Fluss in der Nähe der Donau ist, hab ich für mich so gedacht, dass wohl beide in Niederbayern sind... Es könnte evtl. der Regen sein?


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2018)

Nein, der Regen ist es nicht, dann da, wo sich Regen und Donau nahe sind, ist Regensburg und damit Oberpfalz.

Nochmal konkreter: Der gezeigte Fluß entspringt in Niederbayern, fließt dann durch die Oberpfalz und dann wieder durch Niederbayern und mündet dann in die ...

Wenns keiner errät, löse ich am Donnerstag auf. Ob ich morgen zum Nachschauen komme, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## prince67 (23. Oktober 2018)

Dann muss es die Laaber in der Nähe von Straubing sein. Aber welche Brücke das ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. Oktober 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Dann muss es die Laaber in der Nähe von Straubing sein. Aber welche Brücke das ist, weiß ich nicht.



Das ist, würde ich sagen, angesichts der langen Laufzeit des Rätsels, hinreichend genau. Ganz genau handelt es sich um die Große Laber, der gesuchte Standort ist nördlich des Flugplatzes Straubing-Wallmühle. Die große Laber fließt dort auf einer Strecke von 3 km nur ca. 50 m neben der Donau, um dann nördlich des Straubinger Stadtteil Kagers in die Donau zu münden.

Die große Laber entspringt im Landkreis Kelheim bei Volkenschwand im Hügelland der Hallertau. Von ihrer Quelle auf etwa 485 m über NN fließt die Große Laber überwiegend in nordöstlicher Richtung. Nach wenigen Kilometern verlässt sie den Landkreis Kelheim und passiert im Landkreis Landshut unter anderem den Markt Pfeffenhausen und die Stadt Rottenburg an der Laaber. Ab Rottenburg fließt die Große Laber fast exakt nach Norden, tritt erneut in den Landkreis Kelheim ein und durchläuft die Gemeindegebiete von Rohr, Herrngiersdorf und Langquaid, wo sie nach Osten schwenkt. Nun verlässt der Fluss Niederbayern und passiert der Landkreis Regensburg in der Oberpfalz über die Gemeindegebiete von Schierling, Pfakofen, Aufhausen, Sünching und Mötzing. Kurz vor der Mündung in die Donau tritt der Fluss wieder nach Niederbayern in den Landkreis Straubing-Bogen ein. Bei Wallmühle nahe Atting fließt die Kleine Laber zu.

Der Verlauf von großer und kleiner Laber wurde im Zuge des Donauausbaus auf den heutigen Verlauf geändert. Ursprünglich mündete die Große Laber weiter westlich bei Obermotzing in der heutigen Gemeinde Aholfing getrennt von der Kleinen Laber in die Donau.

(Informationen aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Große_Laber zur großen Laber entnommen).

@prince67 ist dran.


----------



## prince67 (24. Oktober 2018)

OK, damit hab ich jetzt nicht gerechnet.
Dann in meinen Augen was leichtes aus Niederbayern.mit einem alten Bild zur Einstimmung auf die nächste Jahreszeit 
Ich möchten den Namen des Waldes oder der Ortschaft in der Nähe wissen


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Oktober 2018)

Sollte dies hier sein: https://regiowiki.pnp.de/wiki/Dürnbucher_Forst


----------



## prince67 (25. Oktober 2018)

Richtig!
War doch zu leicht.
@SuperSamuel ist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Oktober 2018)

Dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein, wieder in meiner Heimat, Kreis NM.
Hinweis: Ganz in der Nähe eines sehr bekannten Rund-Wanderwegs und einer nicht unbedeutenden Wallfahrtskirche.

Auflösung: Direkt am Jurasteig bei Habsberg (Richtung Kastl)


----------



## SuperSamuel (31. Oktober 2018)

Neues Bild von mir, da das alte nicht erraten wurde.
Wieder im Kreis NM, liegt in der Gemeinde Deining, aber ich möchte den genauen Standort wissen.
Entweder eine gute Beschreibung oder einen gesetzten Punkt auf der Karte.


----------



## pristo (31. Oktober 2018)

Ist das der Weiher zwischen Lengenbach und Voggenthal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (1. November 2018)

Leider falsch.


----------



## pristo (1. November 2018)

Dann könnte es auch der Weiher zwischen Sallmansdorf und der Labermühle sein. Der liegte direkt am Jurasteig.


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. November 2018)

Genau richtig. Du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## pristo (1. November 2018)

Wo befindet sich dieses Kino?


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. November 2018)

Blick auf Rohrbach?!

Der Jurasteig ist ned weit weg...


----------



## pristo (2. November 2018)

Richtig. Du bist wieder dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. November 2018)

Wo war ich da? Ortsname reicht. Größerer Ort im Kreis AS.
Das Gebäude gehört zum ehemaligen Bahnhof im gesuchten Ort.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. November 2018)

Das ist der gesuchte Bahnhof, somit ist es wohl einfach...???


----------



## Brezensalzer (8. November 2018)

Bahnhof? Ist ja gar kein Gleis da ...

Na gut, dann versuch ich's mal: Der Bahnhof in Kastl an der ehemaligen Bahnstrecke Lauterhofen-Amberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (8. November 2018)

Endlich meldet sich mal einer! 
Richtig, du bist wieder dran...


----------



## Brezensalzer (8. November 2018)

Also, dann machmer gleich weiter, und zwar in Niederbayern:



Wo ist diese Brücke?


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. November 2018)

....Bad Abbach....


----------



## Brezensalzer (8. November 2018)

Selber schuld - darfst gleich weiter machen ...

Ganz richtig, das ist die Überfahrt zur sog. Freizeitinsel. Insel deswegen, weil sie zwischen der Donau und dem Kanal liegt. Das Weiße, was man sieht, ist übrigens die Plastikabdeckung für Spargelanbau.


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. November 2018)

Wo ist dieser Skihang? Kreis AS.


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. November 2018)

Jamei - soviel gibt's da ja ned - hätt schon eine Idee, aber sollen die anderen auch mal mitmachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (10. November 2018)

Hmmm ... ist da ein Skisprunghang in der Nähe?


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. November 2018)

Von "Ski_sprung_" hat er nix gesagt ...


----------



## Lenka K. (10. November 2018)

An der Stelle, an die ICH denke, gibt's oberhalb der Piste eine ehemalige Skisprungschanze/Skisprunghang, oder so sieht es mindestens aus ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. November 2018)

Ich weiß es ned, ob dort ne Schanze ist..... ich kenn nur den Skihang..... unten im Tal geht ne Bahnstrecke.....


----------



## Lenka K. (10. November 2018)

Dann sag' ich Etzelwang.

Bei der Bergstation des Lifts gibt's bei der Hütte eine Schneise, wo früher bestimmt eine Skisprungschanze stand. Auf OpenTopoMap gut zu sehen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. November 2018)

rüchtig..... weiter machen bitte!


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. November 2018)

Ja, varreck: Das stimmt tatsächlich mit der Skiprungschanze bei Etzelwang:

http://www.skisprungschanzen.com/DE/Schanzen/GER-Deutschland/BY-Bayern/Etzelwang/0929/

Es handelt sich um die 1935 erbaute Norisschanze, Schanzenrekord liegt bei 49 m. Die Oberpfälzer, eine große Skispringernation


----------



## scratch_a (11. November 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ja, varreck: Das stimmt tatsächlich mit der Skiprungschanze bei Etzelwang:
> 
> http://www.skisprungschanzen.com/DE/Schanzen/GER-Deutschland/BY-Bayern/Etzelwang/0929/
> 
> Es handelt sich um die 1935 erbaute Norisschanze, Schanzenrekord liegt bei 49 m. Die Oberpfälzer, eine große Skispringernation



Die stand ja sogar richtig lange, im Gegensatz zu der Neumarkter (die kaum noch erkennbar ist).


----------



## CC. (11. November 2018)

Huch - wo ist die in NM??


----------



## scratch_a (11. November 2018)

http://www.skisprungschanzen.com/DE/Schanzen/GER-Deutschland/BY-Bayern/Neumarkt+i.d.OPf./1487/

Wenn man von der Sturmwiese die Schotterstraße nach Höhenberg/zum Karlssteig rauffährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (11. November 2018)

Wasses nicht alles gibt 
Danke.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. November 2018)

Vor allem unglaublich, das es mal dort so viel Schnee gegeben hat ... 

Es ist auf jeden Fall toll, immer wieder kleine Geschichten über die neue Heimat zu lernen. Wie mit den Versuchstribünen im Hirschbachtal. 

Bild kommt heute abend.


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. November 2018)

Hauptsache man hat die Pyramiden gesehen in Ägypten inkl. Selfie in Facebook .... aber die eigene Heimat um die Ecke kennt man ned....


----------



## Lenka K. (11. November 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hauptsache man hat die Pyramiden gesehen in Ägypten


Ich gebe es zu: ich war zuerst an den Pyramiden und erst später in der Fränkischen .
Dafür hat mir einmal Ägypten gereicht. Im Gegensatz zu der Fränkischen!


----------



## Lenka K. (11. November 2018)

Dann wieder mal was aus dem Kuriositätenkabinett. Auch im Niederbayern lauert ein weisser Hai.




 




Nur wo?


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. November 2018)

Tja, einziger Anhaltspunkt für mich ist die Gesteinsart und da würd ich auf Granit tippen, auch wenn es sich in Kalk leichter bohren würde ...

Damit: Bayerischer Wald oder anders gesagt: Nördlich der A3


----------



## Lenka K. (12. November 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Nördlich der A3


Ich paraphrasiere: nördlich der A3 ist ganz schön viel Niederbayern .

Aber als Tipp: westlich von Deggendorf.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2018)

Beisst bei dem Hai keiner an? 

Es gibt ja nicht viele Orte im Niederbayern, wo ich regelmässig fahre. So als der nächste Tipp.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. November 2018)

Ich habe keinen Plan, denke aber, es könnte wieder irgendwo rund um St. Englmar sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> habe keinen Plan


Ich würde sagen, auch ohne Plan lässt sich der Ort noch genauer bestimmen .


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Beisst bei dem Hai keiner an?
> 
> Es gibt ja nicht viele Orte im Niederbayern, wo ich regelmässig fahre. So als der nächste Tipp.





Wo fährst Du denn regelmäßig? Ich schau mal in mein Glaskugel ...


----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> mein Glaskugel


Nicht in der Glaskugel, sondern hier im Rätselfred .


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> St. Englmar


Die Vermutung war schon richtig!


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. November 2018)

Also die Kapelle in Ramersdorf aus diesem Beitrag habe ich ja mit Google Maps und der Satellitenansicht noch gefunden. Aber einzelne Steine suche ich jetzt nicht ...


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2018)

Hmmm, mit dem Hai hat's nicht so gut geklappt, der Felsbrocken steht an den Osthängen des Pröllers, auf der Forststrasse Markbuchen P-Hinterwies. Hier. Hat mich wirklich überrascht, dass das keiner kannte.

Hier dann was leichtes aus Niederbayern, damit es weitergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (19. November 2018)

Ich glaube ich weiß es. Aber weil ich kein neues Bild parat habe, verrate ich es jetzt nicht.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich weiß es


Oh mei, die Effenditis ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. November 2018)

Im Hintergrund die Burg Prunn, dann ist der Standort wohl nördlich von Riedenburg? Oder irgendwo zwischen RID und Prunn?


----------



## prince67 (19. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Oh mei, die Effenditis ...


Ich kann mich ja auch täuschen.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hintergrund die Burg Prunn


Ist richtig.



SuperSamuel schrieb:


> nördlich von Riedenburg


Ist falsch.



SuperSamuel schrieb:


> zwischen RID und Prunn


Ist auch falsch, falls mit Prunn das Dorf gemeint ist.


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. November 2018)

Also ich kenn jetzt den Trail nicht. Aber der Blick muss in Richtung Osten sein, nach Kelheim.
Der gesuchte Standort somit nord-westlich der Burg. Kann natürlich sein, dass der Standort näher dran ist, also oberhalb von der Ortschaft Prunn???


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> oberhalb von der Ortschaft Prunn


Das lass ich gelten. Die Bank steht auf dem Wanderweg zwischen Dorf Prunn und der Burg, oberhalb der Prunner Wand, hier.


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. November 2018)

Dann bin ich wohl wieder dran...
Das Bild ist geklaut, ehrlich gesagt, aber ich fand den Ort einfach.... naja.... wie soll man sagen. Es ist unsere Geschichte und es ist heute kaum noch vorstellbar, was damals alles nicht möglich war, was heute selbstverständlich ist.

Tip: Kreis Freyung


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. November 2018)

Dobrý den! 

Das liegt Auf dem Weg zu unseren tschechischen Nachbarn und ist eine Anspielung auf den eisernen Vorhang.

In der Zeit, als ich jung war, waren Grenzen in Europa noch an der Tagesordnung und der sogenannte Eiserne Vorhang schottete die Menschen im Osten ab. Für mich ist daher das Europa der offenen Grenzen eine großartige Errungenschaft, und ich kann nur hoffen, dass die, die heute jung sind und für die das vielleicht schon allzu selbstverständlich ist, das nutzen, um diese Länder zu bereisen und mit den Menschen dort zu in Kontakt zu kommen.

Wenn man so auf die überall in Europa aufkommenden Rechtspopulisten blickt, dann ist zu befürchten, dass ein Europa ohne Grenzen keineswegs eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist.


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. November 2018)

Soweit richtig, aber bitte noch den Standort mitteilen.
Am besten ein Punkt auf der Karte oder eine eindeutige Beschreibung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2018)

Hier?


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. November 2018)

Leider nein. Der gesuchte Standort ist noch in Bayern.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2018)

Doh .

Aber meine Stelle sieht irgendwie recht ähnlich aus. 

Edit: zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich, als ich zum ZWEITEN mal an dieser Stelle vorbei kam, in BY gestartet bin. Und eigentlich müsste ich wissen, dass da die Grenze zwischen Ö und CZ verläuft, denn zu der ERSTEN Durchfahrt gibt's eine lustige Geschichte, in der auch Ö-Grenzler vorkommen .


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. November 2018)

@Lenka K. suche ca. 31 km weiter nordwestlich


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. November 2018)

Der Lusen ist nicht weit weg..... Und ein Museumsdorf ist auch in der Nähe.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Dobrý den!


Nazdar!



Brezensalzer schrieb:


> ein Europa ohne Grenzen keineswegs eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist


Tja, bei uns im Südbayern ist es mit dem Europa ohne Grenzen nimmer so heiss, wie mir jetzt im Winter bei fast jeder Skitour schmerzhaft vor Augen geführt wird. 

Nur damit irgendwelche Rotsocken, die nie aus Hinteraffing einen Schritt wagen, sich "sicher" fühlen können ....
Die Rotsocken aus Hinteraffing, die auch mal nach Ö fahren und bei Kufstein stundenlang auf der Autobahn im Stau ausharren müssen, bitte ich hiermit um Verzeihung.

Auch in den Westalpen wird zwischen Schengenstaaten kontrolliert, z.B. am Montgenèvre. Aber bei dem geringen Passverkehr ist es deutlich weniger dramatisch als in Kufstein, vom Walserberg ganz zu schweigen. Seit es diese Alibigrenzkontrollen gibt, war ich z.B. nimmer am Untersberg klettern und die Skitouren im Salzburgischen (etwa das grossartige Grossarltal) haben auch viel an Anziehungskraft verloren. 

Aber genug Off-Topic, bevor ich mich hier in Rage rede .


----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2018)

Tor zur Freiheit, OSM weiss alles .

Klassischer Abstauber . Vielleicht sollte der von der Effenditis befallene @Brezensalzer doch weitermachen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. November 2018)

Bitte weiter machen...... rauft es aus wer  von euch


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. November 2018)

Ich leide eigentlich nicht an Effenditis (die Eingeweihten, wissen, was das ist - Tipp: im Frankenthread nachlesen) sondern an Rätselbildermangelitis 

Aber mach ma's so: Ich schau heute abend, was ich noch habe - und sollte zwischenzeitlich jemand anderes mit einem Rätselbild einspringen, bin ich nicht böse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (23. November 2018)

Ich drängle mich mal kurz vor zur "Zwischen-Bespaßung" ... Sollte schnell erraten sein?!


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Rätselbildermangelitis


Edit: @SuperSamuel war schneller.

Ich sage Kallmüntz und mache gleich weiter .

Edit zum zweiten: gelöscht!


----------



## prince67 (23. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich sage Kallmüntz und mache gleich weiter


Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. November 2018)

prince67 schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?



Kallmüntz kenn ich ned, nur mit "Z"  …. Aber falsch!
Iss ned weit entfernt von deinem vorherigen Rätsel...


----------



## prince67 (23. November 2018)

Ich hab wieder


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Oh mei, die Effenditis ...


obwohl ich immer noch nicht weiß, was das bedeuten soll


----------



## Pakalolo (23. November 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Ich drängle mich mal kurz vor zur "Zwischen-Bespaßung" ... Sollte schnell erraten sein?!
> Anhang anzeigen 798070



Blick auf Essing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (23. November 2018)

Essing ist richtig.
Das Borkenkäfer Schlachtfeld muss noch gelöst werden....


----------



## Lenka K. (23. November 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Borkenkäfer Schlachtfeld


Wurde entfernt, damit hier kein Durcheinander entsteht!

Daher (erlaube ich mir): @Pakalolo bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Pakalolo (23. November 2018)

Ok....ich versuch's mal ohne Hinweis, vielleicht kennt jemand diesen schönen Ort.


----------



## Pakalolo (24. November 2018)

Von Essing aus etwa 25min Autofahrt mit dem Mtb ca. 1,5h.


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. November 2018)

Hmm…. Welche Richtung denn? Evtl. im Riedenburger Schambachtal?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. November 2018)

Ist das in Niederbayern oder in der Oberpfalz?


----------



## Pakalolo (26. November 2018)

Der schöne Ort befindet sich in der Oberpfalz und ist eigentlich eher für eine andere Outdoor Sportart bekannt.


----------



## ragazza (26. November 2018)

schönes Rad auf dem Bild


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. November 2018)

Ich über mich mal in reziproker Effenditis: Ich hab keine Ahnung, sag aber trotzdem was! 

Outdoorsportart: Klettern wahrscheinlich, wäre dann Steilvorlage für @Lenka K.


----------



## Lenka K. (26. November 2018)

Hmm ... an den Felsen, die da zu sehen sind, wird bestimmt nicht geklettert.

Ich hätte spontan Schönhofen genannt, aber beim näheren Betrachten stimmen die Häuser doch nicht.

Also, k.A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (27. November 2018)

Doch...das ist Schönhofen. Würde sagen das zählt, sonst tippt niemand mehr auf Schönhofen. Die Felsen sind nicht die Kletterfelsen, diese befinden sich quasi schon fast unter mir. Foto wurde vom Löserlweg aus gemacht auf Höhe der Villa mit den riesigen Landschildkröten.
@Lenka K. bitte


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. November 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> schönes Rad auf dem Bild


wobei ich noch nicht ganz verstanden habe, warum an 'nem hardtail ne 140mm gabel verbaut ist...


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2018)

Ich habe sogar eine 160er Lyrik im HT


----------



## HTWolfi (27. November 2018)

Ja, es ist ganz normal fehlende Fahrtechnik, durch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen. 

Und nachdem das jetzt geklärt ist, bitte weiter mit dem Bilderrätsel.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. November 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ganz normal fehlende Fahrtechnik, durch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen.


Dem stimme ich vollumfänglich zu und deshalb gibt's bei mir bald auch 150mm an der Front. Aber am Heck genauso!


----------



## Lenka K. (27. November 2018)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Die Felsen sind nicht die Kletterfelsen


Ja, das hatte ich auch erkannt, denn die Kletterfelsen dort kenne ich nämlich SEHR gut .

Aber mim Radl fahre ich da immer unten an den abgebildeten Felsen entlang und hab' den Ort aus dieser Perspektive noch nie gesehen.

Jetzt kommt aber mein Borkenkäferschlachtfeld zum rechtmässigen Einsatz! 





(Niederbayern)​


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. November 2018)

Hm, könnte Dreissessel sein?


----------



## Lenka K. (27. November 2018)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Dreissessel


Das ging aber flott! Ja, es ist der Dreisessel, im Jahr 2009 fotografiert.

Es war für mich damals ein richtiger Schock, denn bei meinem Besuch 1996 war auf dem Grenzkamm überall dichter Wald!

Heute sieht es dort vermutlich auch wieder anders aus -- hat hier ev. jemand ein aktuelles Foto? Würde mich interessieren. Ich war seit 2009 nicht mehr in der Gegend, da damals die meisten Pfade in der Ecke wegen der Abholzung entweder gleich zu Kieswegen ausgebaut wurden oder aber von den Harvestern bis zur Unfahrbarkeit massakriert ... . Fand ich echt unlohnend.


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> von den Harvestern bis zur Unfahrbarkeit massakriert



Das ist das Traurige, die Forstämter sind nur noch auf Profit ausgerichtet, da nun jedes Revier ein offizielles "Profit Center" ist, daher wird auf den Naturschutz nur noch wenig geachtet, Nachhaltigkeit/Artenvielfalt/Bodenverdichtung vermeiden usw. ist wohl kaum noch interessant, Hauptsache ganz schnell viel Holz rücken und teuer verhökern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (28. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das ging aber flott! Ja, es ist der Dreisessel, im Jahr 2009 fotografiert.
> 
> Es war für mich damals ein richtiger Schock, denn bei meinem Besuch 1996 war auf dem Grenzkamm überall dichter Wald!
> 
> Heute sieht es dort vermutlich auch wieder anders aus -- hat hier ev. jemand ein aktuelles Foto? Würde mich interessieren. Ich war seit 2009 nicht mehr in der Gegend, da damals die meisten Pfade in der Ecke wegen der Abholzung entweder gleich zu Kieswegen ausgebaut wurden oder aber von den Harvestern bis zur Unfahrbarkeit massakriert ... . Fand ich echt unlohnend.



Ich schaue mal. War vor kurzem dort.

Edit: Bilder gefunden. Es ist immer noch...


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. November 2018)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Hm, könnte Dreissessel sein?



Wir warten auf das neue Rätsel... ;-)


----------



## Schoasdromme (29. November 2018)

tiefstes Niederbayern


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2018)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> tiefstes Niederbayern


Ähm ... wir warten auf ein Bild von @Zweiradfahrer ...


----------



## Schoasdromme (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ähm ... wir warten auf ein Bild von @Zweiradfahrer ...


...oh, Entschuldigung, das konnte ich nicht wissen.
Ich wollte natürlich nicht dazwischenfunken...


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (30. November 2018)

Das passt schon. Hätte sowieso kein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (30. November 2018)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> tiefstes Niederbayern



Was verstehst denn unter "tief"? Meinst du damit "Provinz"?

So Felsen sind ja doch eher häufig anzutreffen, oder? Gibt es präzisere Angaben...?


----------



## Schoasdromme (30. November 2018)

Landkreis Passau.
Insider müssten es kennen.

Edit:



Ich löse es selbst auf, damit ihr weitermachen könnt;

Bad Griesbach , Luisenburg im Steinkart.
Hab jetzt erst eure Regeln hier gelesen.
Wußte ja , daß ich nicht "dran" bin...
Servus.

@Zweiradfahrer, du bist dran


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. November 2018)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Ich löse es selbst auf, damit ihr weitermachen könnt;



Schade - wär schon gegangen, zumal Dir @Zweiradfahrer den Vortritt gelassen hätte! Den Kopf reissen wir hier schon niemandem ab, vor allem wenn er neu ist und interessante Rätselbilder beisteuern kann!


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Dezember 2018)

Wir brauchen also wieder ein neues Rätsel...
@prince67 ... mach doch du weiter?!


----------



## prince67 (3. Dezember 2018)

Sorry, ich hab keins mehr.
Ich bin selten mit einer Kamera unterwegs.


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Dezember 2018)

Dann mach ich ein Rätsel....
Südlicher Kreis NM.
War schon mal gefragt, jedoch bei Tag.



Als Hinweis:


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. Dezember 2018)

Morgen Abend sag ich's ...


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Dezember 2018)

Dann sollte es Breitenbrunn sein, Home of "Tilly-Fest".


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Dezember 2018)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Dann sollte es Breitenbrunn sein, Home of "Tilly-Fest".


Das ist natürlich richtig, bitte um das nächste Rätsel.


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Dezember 2018)

Mal einfach die beiden Hobbits rausdenken. Obwohl der Name anderes vermuten lässt, handelt es sich um einen tollen Ort in der Oberpfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Dezember 2018)

Waldnaab? Oder Höllbach?


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. Dezember 2018)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Dann sollte es Breitenbrunn sein, Home of "Tilly-Fest".



Ich darf kurz zur Kirche ergänzen: Es ist die Wallfahrtskirche St. Sebastian am Ortsrand von Breitenbrunn. Auf einem ins Labertal vorspringenden Felsen erbaut gegen Ende des 14. Jahrhunderts von den Wildensteinern. Sie wurde von Graf Ferdinand Lorenz Franz Xaver von Tilly 1702 bis 1708 vergrößert.

Es handelt sich um einen oktogonalen Zentralbau mit Laternenturm und Westturm mit Zwiebelhaube, 1386–1401, 1702-08 nach Osten erweitert. Hier sichtbar durch die Beleuchtung ist aber nur der Westturm.

Mehr Informationen und ein Bild vom Tag hier: http://www.urlaub-im-altmuehltal.de/markt-breitenbrunn/sebastian.htm


----------



## Pakalolo (6. Dezember 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Waldnaab? Oder Höllbach?



Scheint wohl zu einfach gewesen. Höllbach ist richtig, auch bekannt als "Hölle".

http://www.vorderer-bayerischer-wald.de/aktiv/naturschutzgebiete/naturschutzgebiet-die-hoelle/

@SuperSamuel ist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Dezember 2018)

Coole Sache. Ging ja schnell.
Das neue Bild, wieder mal geklaut, war aber schon ein paar mal da oben.
Jetzt mal noch keine Hinweise meinerseits.


----------



## CC. (6. Dezember 2018)

Ossinger


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Dezember 2018)

Ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## CC. (6. Dezember 2018)

Tiefstes Niederbayern. So tief, daß es schon nach einem anderen Land benannt ist...


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Dezember 2018)

Böhmerwald?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Dezember 2018)

Könnte an der Ilz sein...? Irgendwo bei Fischhaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (6. Dezember 2018)

Weder noch...


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Dezember 2018)

Schwarzer Regen bei Teisnach/Viechtach?


----------



## CC. (6. Dezember 2018)

Richtig. Mitten in Bayrisch Kanada.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Dezember 2018)

CC. schrieb:


> nach einem anderen Land benannt ist...


Ach so, WIRD genannt ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Dezember 2018)

Einfaches Rätsel....


----------



## scratch_a (6. Dezember 2018)

Amberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (6. Dezember 2018)

Du bist in Amberg und schaust auf die Vils. Im Hintergrund das Zeughaus.

Mist, zu langsam.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Dezember 2018)

AM! Richtig.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Dezember 2018)

Bild kommt morgen, muss ich erst bei Tag fotografieren


----------



## scratch_a (7. Dezember 2018)

Hab es zwar vor lauter Arbeit nicht dran gedacht, heute ein aktuelles Bild zu machen, aber man sollte die Kirche auch hier gut erkennen. Wo steht sie (Oberpfalz)?


----------



## CC. (8. Dezember 2018)

Rasch


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Dezember 2018)

Falsch - wäre auch schon Mittelfranken...


----------



## Pakalolo (8. Dezember 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Falsch - wäre auch schon Mittelfranken...



Kommt drauf an welches Rasch gemeint war.

Zum Rätsel: Nähe Deining, Mittersthal vielleicht?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Dezember 2018)

Aso, kenne nur Rasch bei Altdorf... Wo gibt's denn noch eins?
Nein, mit Deining entfernst du dich von des Rätsels Lösung...


----------



## pristo (8. Dezember 2018)

Das müsste die Kirche in Unterölsbach sein.


----------



## scratch_a (8. Dezember 2018)

So ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (8. Dezember 2018)

Wo befinde ich mir hier?


----------



## Pakalolo (8. Dezember 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Aso, kenne nur Rasch bei Altdorf... Wo gibt's denn noch eins?



Kleines Dorf, das zum Gemeindebereich Breitenbrunn gehört.

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasch_(Breitenbrunn)


----------



## pristo (9. Dezember 2018)

Tipp: Oberpfalz, Lkrs. Amberg; das Schlösschen wurde als Wasserburg erbaut und wird heute als Rathaus genutzt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Dezember 2018)

pristo schrieb:


> Wo befinde ich mir hier?
> Anhang anzeigen 803250



Das kann nur in Schmidmühlen am Jura-Steig sein? Alleine das Wappen spricht dafür.


----------



## pristo (10. Dezember 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Das kann nur in Schmidmühlen am Jura-Steig sein? Alleine das Wappen spricht dafür.


Korrekt. Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Dezember 2018)

So ich möchte mal ein anderes Rätsel in die Runde werfen:
Ich könnte zwar wieder mal ein Bild klauen, aber ich versuche das mal ohne einem Bild, rein eine Beschreibung in Textform, soll aber eine Ausnahme bleiben:
*Der gesuchte Ort ist eine ehemalige Burg auf einem Berggipfel in der westlichen Oberpfalz.
Die Burg ist zirka 1000 bis 1050 Jahre alt und ist seit 200 Jahren nur noch eine Ruine.
Das Gelände der Burg ist seit ca. Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts offiziell nicht mehr zugänglich, jedoch führt ein Weg dorthin.*
Weitere Infos gerne... Meldet euch einfach...


----------



## CC. (10. Dezember 2018)

Ein Rätsel ohne Bild im Bilderrätsel-Fred 
Ich versuchs ttrotzdem einfach mal mit einem Schuß ins Blaue: Velburg.


----------



## Pakalolo (10. Dezember 2018)

Klingt für mich nach Hohenburg. Nicht mehr offiziell zugänglich weil sie auf dem Gebiet des Truppenübungsplatz Hohenfels liegt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Dezember 2018)

Klingt fast wie die Haimburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Dezember 2018)

Hohenburg im Übungsplatz. Gehört zum Kreis NM. Gemeinde Hohenfels.

Bitte wieder mit Bild weitermachen, damit alle Regeln eingehalten werden.


----------



## Pakalolo (10. Dezember 2018)

Hab leider nix gscheits auf Lager, vielleicht klappt's auch mit dem unscharfen Bild. Aber wo wir grad bei Burgen waren.....man sieht im Hintergrund die Reste einer Burg, die mittlerweile auch nicht mehr zugänglich ist und eine Besonderheit aufweist.


----------



## Pakalolo (12. Dezember 2018)

Als kleine Hilfe: Von dieser Art von Burg gibt es laut Internetschnellrecherche nur 2 in Bayern und diese hat noch eine Besonderheit. Außerdem waren wir in der Ecke der Opf. erst kürzlich.


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Dezember 2018)

Also Kreis NM oder AS?


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Dezember 2018)

Könnte das im Labertal sein?


----------



## Pakalolo (12. Dezember 2018)

@Lenka K. hat Recht mit der geografischen Lage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Dezember 2018)

Mit "labertal" ist welche la(a)ber gemeint?
Schwarze... Weisse... Wissinger... breitenbrunner.. ...?


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Dezember 2018)

Burgruine Loch bei Eichhofen?


----------



## Pakalolo (12. Dezember 2018)

Richtig!
Loch ist eine von zwei Höhlenburgen in Bayern mit der Besonderheit einen Bergfried zu haben. Den haben nämlich die meisten dieser Burgen nicht. 
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Loch_(Eichhofen)


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Dezember 2018)

Weiter geht's in der Oberpfalz:


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Dezember 2018)

Blick auf das "Sulzbürger Massiv"?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2018)

Ne, Kösseine, Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg und rechts aweng Waldstein.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2018)

Hab eben mal das Eipäd durchstöbert und tatsächlich ein Bild aus der Oberpfalz gefunden, drum versuch ich mal zu lösen.
Bildaufnahmeplatz könnte beim Wanderparkplatz, nähe Marktrewitzer Haus sein, da wo man Parkt wenn man zur Burgruine Weißentein hoch läuft. Bei uns unter Wanderparkplatz Burgruine Weißenstein benannt ....offiziell wohl Hohenhard.

G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab eben mal das Eipäd durchstöbert und tatsächlich ein Bild aus der Oberpfalz gefunden, drum versuch ich mal zu lösen.
> Bildaufnahmeplatz könnte beim Wanderparkplatz, nähe Marktrewitzer Haus sein, da wo man Parkt wenn man zur Burgruine Weißentein hoch läuft. Bei uns unter Wanderparkplatz Burgruine Weißenstein benannt ....offiziell wohl Hohenhard.
> G.


Jo, da hast wohl Recht...


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2018)

Das Problem ist nur noch von wo genau. Müßte direkt neben der Kalvarienbergstraße aufgenommen worden sein 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> beim Wanderparkplatz


Ist falsch ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (14. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> nähe Marktrewitzer Haus


Ist richtig! Das Foto wurde von der Terasse des Marktredwitzer Hauses aufgenommen.

Ich werde diesmal nicht so pingelig sein und übergebe an @LB Jörg!


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kösseine, Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg


Um genau zu sein, von links: Ochsenkopf, Kösseine, Schneeberg .


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist richtig! Das Foto wurde von der Terasse des Marktredwitzer Hauses aufgenommen.
> 
> Ich werde diesmal nicht so pingelig sein und übergebe an @LB Jörg!



Terasse Mak Haus wäre als nächste Möglichkeit von mir auch gekommen, wollte noch abwarten ob die Straße schon stimmt 
Bild kommt in kürze.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2018)

Soderla, Bild bereit. Standort recht eindeutig, wenn man es kennt 
Und wers kennt, aber noch net gefahren ist, der weiß was er beim nächsten Mal, auf der ensprechenden Runde, probieren darf 








G.


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, Bild bereit. Standort recht eindeutig, wenn man es kennt



Vgl. Doctor Döblingers Geschmackvolles Kasperltheater: "Wer's kennt, der weiss es ..." 

Niederbayern oder Oberpfalz?

Ich habe keine Achtung, werfe aber mal den Kaitersberg in die Runde - mehr wie verkehrt kann's ja ned sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Vgl. Doctor Döblingers Geschmackvolles Kasperltheater: "Wer's kennt, der weiss es ..."
> 
> Niederbayern oder Oberpfalz?
> 
> Ich habe keine Achtung, werge aber mal den Kaitersberg in die Runde - mehr wie verkehrt kann's ja ned sein.



Ne, des paßt in dem Fall net richtig, weil mans wissen kann, aber net erkennen könnte...oder anders rum.

Kaitersberg ist sehr weit weg davon, Felsenstufen sind in der Oberpfalz.

G.


----------



## ragazza (15. Dezember 2018)

Stoawoid ?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> Stoawoid ?



Region schohmal richtig 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Dezember 2018)

Effendi .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (15. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Region schohmal richtig
> 
> G.


ich war da schon 4 bis 5 mal, ist aber verdammt weit weg von meiner Heimat. Ich muss mal die alten Routenaufzeichnungen durchforsten....


----------



## ragazza (15. Dezember 2018)

ich wusste, ich war da schon mal. Es ist am Saubadfelsen, ich bin aber zu Fuß rauf, alleine mach ich solche Technikabenteuer nicht mehr


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2018)

Richtig   

G.


----------



## ragazza (16. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> G.


neues Bild kommt heute abend, ich gehe jetzt erst mal radfahren


----------



## ragazza (16. Dezember 2018)

in der Oberpfalz steht dieses kleine Brücklein. Das Geländer steht meinem Lenker im Weg und ich muss schieben. Wo ist die Brücke ?
1842.jpg


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2018)

Cooler SteinShore 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (16. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Cooler SteinShore
> 
> G.


ja, wäre cool, aber das blöde Geländer....


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> ja, wäre cool, aber das blöde Geländer....



Erhöht halt den Schwierigkeitsfaktor 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2018)

So ne coole Stelle und keiner scheint sie zu kennen 

G.


----------



## Pakalolo (17. Dezember 2018)

Ich wüsste es, hab aber kein Foto.
Geht mit "L" an das Gebiet oder?


----------



## ragazza (17. Dezember 2018)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Ich wüsste es, hab aber kein Foto.
> Geht mit "L" an das Gebiet oder?


ja, stimmt.


----------



## derwaaal (18. Dezember 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So ne coole Stelle und keiner scheint sie zu kennen
> G.


der Schnee sagt auch, noch keine Befahrung


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Dezember 2018)

Anscheinend wissen es ein paar Leute, aber keiner will es lösen, versteh ich leider ned ganz warum das so hinausgezögert wird...
(Das ist jetzt mein Meinung dazu, tja...)


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2018)

Wenns mir einer schreibt dann klär ich mich auch bereit zum Lösen 

G.


----------



## ragazza (18. Dezember 2018)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Anscheinend wissen es ein paar Leute, aber keiner will es lösen, versteh ich leider ned ganz warum das so hinausgezögert wird...
> (Das ist jetzt mein Meinung dazu, tja...)


bis jetzt hat sich nur einer gemeldet, der die Stelle kennt. Eigentlich ein bekannter Punkt, da sich dort mehrere Wanderwege/Trails kreuzen.
Und ja, ein bekannter offizieller Wanderweg geht drüber.


----------



## derwaaal (18. Dezember 2018)

ist aber nicht in Leonidio, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich kenn sie nicht


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Dezember 2018)

Gehen wir's analytisch an: Gebiet mit "L"= Lam/Lamer Winkel? Müsste auch vom Gestein her (Urgestein/Granit) passen. Lamer Winkel wäre auch Oberpfalz.

Aber wo sich da ein Blaukreuz und Rote 1 einen Bach kreuzt, das hab' ich nicht gefunden.

So, jetzt ist @ragazza wieder am Zug .


----------



## ragazza (18. Dezember 2018)

nix Bayrischer Wald, sondern nördliche Oberpfalz. Nördlich der A6, östlich der A93.
Ah, mir fällt was ein, ich habe ja am Sonntag auch vorher noch ein Bild gemacht. Es zeigt eine Ortschaft mit Burg, die ganz nah südlich des Brückleins liegt. Ich kram das Foto her.....moment......


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Dezember 2018)

Das muss die Burg Leuchtenberg sein. Die Stelle dann hier?

Ich kenne die Ecke leider nur vom Autofahren ...


----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2018)

Leuchtenberg ist richtig 
Die Stelle leider falsch


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Dezember 2018)

Burg rechts - Kirchturm links, hieße: Blick aus Richtung ONO auf die Burg, Standort Nähe Sargmühle?


----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Burg rechts - Kirchturm links, hieße: Blick aus Richtung ONO auf die Burg, Standort Nähe Sargmühle?


also der Standort für das Leuchtenbergfoto ist wirklich ONO, es ist auf dem Hinweg zum Rätselbid am Sonntag aufgenommen. Aber das war nicht die Frage. Sargmühle muss ich erst nachschauen, da ich die Mühle nicht kenne, ist ja nicht meine Heimat .


----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2018)

Sargmühle ist in der Nähe des Brückleins, aber weit ausser Sichtweite


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Dezember 2018)

Also gut: Schafsteg über den Leraubach. Link zu Google Maps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Also gut: Schafsteg über den Leraubach. Link zu Google Maps.


na also, geht doch. *L*erautal geht mit *L* an.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Dezember 2018)

ragazza schrieb:


> *L*erautal


Die Stelle hab ich verworfen, da auf OpenTopoMap der Blaukreuz NICHT über den Steg geht. Sollte korrigiert werden .


----------



## ragazza (19. Dezember 2018)

wundert mich echt, dass die Stelle niemand er-fahren hat.
@Lenka K. , sorry, habe ich aber auch nicht behauptet. Das blaue Kreuz geht nördlich am Bach entlang weiter, nicht über die Brücke.


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Stelle hab ich verworfen, da auf OpenTopoMap der Blaukreuz NICHT über den Steg geht. Sollte korrigiert werden .



Doch - bei Opentopomap oben rechts Menü anklicken und "Lonvia Wanderrouten" aktivieren. Dann sieht man, dass ein Weg mit blauen Kreuzen über das Brückerl geht ...

Nachtrag:





Wie sagte doch einer meiner Lehrer immer?

_"Stimmt's oder habe ich Recht? Beides natürlich, wie immer ..."_


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. Dezember 2018)

Jaja - mit Rechthabern mag niemand reden  ...

probier mas mal mit einem neuen Rätsel (ich bin doch dran, oder?): Wo ist das:




Erster Tipp gemäß den Regeln: Niederbayern.


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Dezember 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> mit Rechthabern mag niemand reden


Ich rede vor allem nicht mit Google, deshalb dachte ich, dass die Brücke eine andere (weiter W) wäre, wo das Blaukreuz tatsächlich schon vor der Brücke abbiegt. Daher künftig bitte OpenTopoMap benutzen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (21. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich rede vor allem nicht mit Google (...) Daher künftig bitte OpenTopoMap benutzen .



Schon klar, Datenkrake, kaum Steuern zahlen etc. Wobei Google von den ganzen Kandidaten wie Whatsapp, Facebook vermutlich zu den Harmloseren gehört ...

https://opentopomap.org/  kannte ich nicht, bis Du's mal verlinkt hattest, ich sehe aber gern auch in https://www.openstreetmap.org/
 nach. Wobei OpenTopmap auch von Openstreetmap abgeleitet ist.

_"OpenTopoMap ist ein Projekt mit dem Ziel freie, topografische Karten aus der OpenStreetMap zu erstellen. Dem deutschen Benutzer soll ein gewohntes Kartenbild zur Verfügung gestellt werden." _Aus: https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:OpenTopoMap

Vom Detaillierungsgrad ist es aber uneinheitlich - ich habe schon manches Detail auf OSM gefunden und nicht auf Google Maps, aber manchmal eben auch anders herum. Ferner ist die Schreibweise nicht immer einheitlich, das hatten wir ja bei den diversen La(a)ber-Flüssen schon.

Openstreetmap kenne ich vor allem auch als Quelle für meine Offline-Karten für's Smartphone.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Dezember 2018)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Whatsapp, Facebook


Da bin ich auch nicht dabei . Und bei Strava schon gar nicht! 

Auf OpenTopoMaps kannst du ja zwischen OTM und OSM wechseln, das ist recht praktisch, da es auf OTM die bessere Geländedarstellung (Höhenlinien) gibt, dafür auf OSM die Toponymie.

Nun aber zurück zum Thema: ich glaub', es braucht einen Tipp!


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nun aber zurück zum Thema: ich glaub', es braucht einen Tipp!



Östlich der A93


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Dezember 2018)

_Aber östlich der A93 ist ganz schön viel Niederbayern ...
_
(Alles muss man hier selber machen ...)

Also gut, noch ein Tipp: Die Stelle ist knapp östlich der A93 - wäre sie ein bisserl weiter westlich, wär sie schon westlich der A93 ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (29. Dezember 2018)

Ein weiterer Tipp:

In der Ortschaft entspringt ein Bach, der den ersten Teil des Namens mit der Ortschaft gemeinsam hat.


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Dezember 2018)

So, letzter Tipp: Bei dem erwähnten Bach handelt es sich um einen rechtsseitigen Zufluss der Abens.


----------



## scratch_a (31. Dezember 2018)

Einfach ins blaue nach einem Blick in die Karte geraten: Sallingberg?


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Dezember 2018)

Ja, richtig. Blick auf Sallingberg, Standort ist die Straße zwischen Ursbach und Sallingberg.

@scratch_a, Du bist dran!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Dezember 2018)

Im Auftrag von @scratch_a dieses Kuriosum:


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Januar 2019)

Tja, Landkreis NM vermutlich?

Das Rätsel ist halt schwer zu lösen, wenn man's nicht selbst kennt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (3. Januar 2019)

Ja, beides korrekt. Wir stellen gleich noch einen Hinweis rein. Da von uns schon mal im September18 ein Bild (was relativ nahe zu dem hier war) gelöst wurde, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das hier auch gelöst werden könnte.


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Januar 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wir stellen gleich noch einen Hinweis rein. Da von uns schon mal im September18 ein Bild (was relativ nahe zu dem hier war) gelöst wurde, ...



Ist da der schöne Fels gemeint?

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wo-...bayern-oberpfalz.858826/page-36#post-15504151


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Januar 2019)

Jepp, der Fels war gemeint. Und ich darf das Einstellen wieder ausführen... 
Neben diesem schönen"Baum" findet man die Kirche des Ortes als Modell:


----------



## scratch_a (3. Januar 2019)

Nein, meinte nicht den Fels, sondern den Ausblick
Wo bin ich? Bilderrätsel Niederbayern/Oberpfalz
Aber ist eh alles in einem Eck


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn's Dach im Modell nicht ganz passt, könnte es die Kirche von Sindlbach sein? Aber mit der genauen Lokalisierung des Baums beisst es dann wieder aus ...


----------



## scratch_a (4. Januar 2019)

Ja, Sindlbach ist korrekt. Da der genaue Standort dann wirklich zu speziell ist, sehe ich die Antwort als Lösung an.
Der genaue Standort ist hier: https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.35819/11.45286


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. Januar 2019)

Puuh, hab eigentlich keine Rätselbilder mehr - wenn also jemand anderes will, lasse ich ihr/ihm gerne den Vortritt ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen.
Hätte da was. Der Baum, im Kreis NM, hat einen Durchmesser von 1m+.
Muss wohl schon mehrere Jahrhunderte auf dem Buckel haben.
Das Rätsel ist wohl nicht ganz einfach, denk ich mal.
Wäre mit der Nennung des Flusses schon zufrieden....


----------



## pristo (9. Januar 2019)

Könnte es auch sein, dass das kein Fluss ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Januar 2019)

Du hast Recht. Fluss ist nicht ganz richtig. Das hier ist ein künstliches linienhaft fließendes Gewässer...


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Januar 2019)

Dann wird's ja irgendwo am Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanal liegen. Aber keine Ahnung wo. Ausser im LK NM .


----------



## CC. (9. Januar 2019)

Das sollte kurz vor NM sein, von Berg kommend.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Januar 2019)

Jo.... Alter Kanal.... Iss zwischen Dehn und Bögl..... bei Greisselbach.....


----------



## ragazza (9. Januar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Hätte da was. Der Baum, im Kreis NM, hat einen Durchmesser von 1m+.
> Muss wohl schon mehrere Jahrhunderte auf dem Buckel haben.
> Das Rätsel ist wohl nicht ganz einfach, denk ich mal.
> ...


der Baum ist maximal 180 Jahre alt


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Januar 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> der Baum ist maximal 180 Jahre alt


Bist du ein Baumspezialist? Oder Experte für Ferndiagnosen?

@Lenka K. Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (11. Januar 2019)

Na dann, bleiben wir in der Oberpfalz.





Wo gibt's diesen schönen Sandsteinpfad?


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Januar 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> maximal 180 Jahre alt


Ich würde sagen, maximal 176 .

Wie der Kanal, halt .


----------



## CC. (11. Januar 2019)

Auf dem Frankenweg zwischen Deining Bhf und Berching gibt's so was.


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Januar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Na dann, bleiben wir in der Oberpfalz.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 813797​
> 
> Wo gibt's diesen schönen Sandsteinpfad?



Zeugenbergrund bei Neumarkt/Lähr?


----------



## ragazza (11. Januar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Bist du ein Baumspezialist? Oder Experte für Ferndiagnosen?
> 
> @Lenka K. Bitte weitermachen!


Bin nur geschichtlich interessiert und die Bauzeit des Kanals ist ja kein Geheimnis


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Januar 2019)

Richtig, das ist kein Geheimnis.
Ob dieser Baum den Bau der Wasserstraße schon hautnah erlebt hat oder ob es seine Geburtsurkunde ist, weiß nur er.
Jedoch will ich kein Besserwisser sein, und der Kommentar mit den 180 Jahren hat schon seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Januar 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Auf dem Frankenweg zwischen Deining Bhf und Berching gibt's so was


Echt? Aber dort war ich noch nie ... 



SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Zeugenbergrund bei Neumarkt/Lähr


Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber bei mir muss es schon die genaue Stelle/Streckenabschnitt sein .


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Januar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das ist grundsätzlich richtig, aber bei mir muss es schon die genaue Stelle/Streckenabschnitt sein .



Hier in etwa: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/49.270227/11.483119 ????

Aber der Punkt ist sicher nicht auf den Meter genau gesetzt...


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Januar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Echt? Aber dort war ich noch nie ...
> 
> .



Der genannte Bereich ist schon sehr weit auseinander... kannst du es präzisieren?

Mir persönlich fällt eine Stelle in Deining ein, in der Siedlung, der Anfang der Querverbindung zum Bhf. rüber - aber das ist nicht der Frankenweg.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Januar 2019)

@SuperSamuel Nicht verunsichern lassen!


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Echt? Aber dort war ich noch nie ..


Soll heissen: falsch.



SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hier in etwa: https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/49.270227/11.483119 ????


Ist richtig, es hätte auch gereicht zu sagen: "Zeugenbergrunde, Abfahrt von Mariahilf nach Lähr".

Du bist's wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Januar 2019)

Neues Rätsel aus dem Kreis AS:


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Januar 2019)

Wieder so ein hässlicher Felsbrocken . Dabei gäbe es auch im LK AS schöne und lohnende Felsgestalten .


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Januar 2019)

Des schaut so ein bisserl nach einer Quelle aus?


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Januar 2019)

Bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob es ein Quelle ist.
Zumindest verläuft hier ein kleines Bächlein ein wenig außerhalb einer der größten Ortschaften des Landkreises AS.
Der gesuchte Standort ist direkt am Östlichen Albrandweg gelegen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Januar 2019)

Wieder Schmidmühlen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Januar 2019)

Ich löse mal auf und sag euch die Lösung, weiß wohl keiner, ist auch nicht ganz einfach, bzw. zu unspektakulär um es sich einzuprägen.

https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.48393/11.74878

@Lenka K. … bitte mach weiter!


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Januar 2019)

Wieso ich? Ich war's doch nicht! 

Na gut. Ein schönerer und lohnender Fels im LK AS .


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Januar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wieso ich? Ich war's doch nicht!


Wenn ich sage, dass jemand bitte weitermachen soll, kommt ja nix... Wenn ich dich nominiere, dann wissen wir alle, dass es ned lange dauert bis was Neues kommt. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Januar 2019)

Es hilft nix,


SuperSamuel schrieb:


> dass es ned lange dauert bis was Neues kommt


wenn dann keiner raten möchte! 

Die Stelle kennen bestimmt doch viele! Der abgebildete Fels hat in der Gegend zahlreiche Artgenossen, manche gaben sich sogar schon in unserer Rätselsendung die Ehre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (17. Januar 2019)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, sorry.


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Januar 2019)

Ich rate mal: Hirschwald?


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Januar 2019)

Ich übersetze meinen Tipp: wir suchen eine Stelle in einem Gebiet mit vielen Felsen auf kleinem Raum im LK AS, aus dem es im Nachbarfred schon mehrmals einen Rätsel gab.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Januar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hirschwald


Falsch.


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Januar 2019)

Birgland?


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Januar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Birgland


Ist es auch nicht.

Vielleicht sollte ich ergänzen: 


Lenka K. schrieb:


> wir suchen eine Stelle in einem Gebiet mit vielen *Kletter*Felsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Januar 2019)

Hirschbach


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Januar 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hirschbach


Ist schon mal richtig, aber der Felsen hat einen Namen - und den suchen wir!


----------



## CC. (20. Januar 2019)

Prellstein


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Januar 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Prellstein


Stimmt!


----------



## CC. (20. Januar 2019)

Wenn man so richtig verschwitzt und staubig vom Berg herunterkommt, dann ist das da das Paradies. Schon des öfteren genutzt...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Januar 2019)

Ich such mal, ob ich ein Bild hab, und dann löse ich...


----------



## scratch_a (20. Januar 2019)

Ja, das ist manchmal sehr "cool"...haben wir auch schon hin und wieder genutzt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Januar 2019)

Bzw. ich löse mal so und sage dir, dass Pommelsbrunn in Franken liegt und du damit ein neues Foto für die richtige Region einstellen darfst


----------



## CC. (20. Januar 2019)

f*** 
Ich gebe mal frei.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Januar 2019)

Sorry  Ist aber nur knapp über der Grenze... 

Hab eins gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Januar 2019)

Winnberg, Nähe Steinbruch
https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.23289/11.47587


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Januar 2019)

War wohl nicht nebelig genug  oder zu einfach, weil wir bei größerer Entfernung von NM eh nur im Fränkischen landen und somit für diese Region hier zuwenig Bilder haben...
Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Januar 2019)

Nö, ned zu einfach. Bin ja aus der Gegend und pro Jahr mindestens 13.000 bis 17.000 km mit dem Rad unterwegs, und auch nicht immer im Blindflug... UND ich glaub das Motiv war schon mal als Rätsel.


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Januar 2019)

OPF, LK NM


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Januar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Nö, ned zu einfach. Bin ja aus der Gegend und pro Jahr mindestens 13.000 bis 17.000 km mit dem Rad unterwegs, und auch nicht immer im Blindflug... UND ich glaub das Motiv war schon mal als Rätsel.


@scratch_a hatte auch überlegt, ob das schon da war, aber auf die Schnelle haben wir nichts gefunden...


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Januar 2019)

Irgendwas vom Bögl Max ...


----------



## pristo (22. Januar 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Irgendwas vom Bögl Max ...



Ich vermute Bärnreuther&Deuerlein.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Januar 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Irgendwas vom Bögl Max ...



Glaub eher von der Konkurrenz in Lähr 



pristo schrieb:


> Ich vermute Bärnreuther&Deuerlein.



Oder so, kann auch sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Januar 2019)

Also Klebl und Bögl ist falsch.
Bärnreuther ist richtig, aber ich hätte gerne noch den genauen Standort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (23. Januar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Also Klebl und Bögl ist falsch.
> Bärnreuther ist richtig, aber ich hätte gerne noch den genauen Standort...



Oberwiesenacker


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. Januar 2019)

Richtig. Du bist dran!


----------



## pristo (24. Januar 2019)

Wo bin ich hier im Lkrs. NM?


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. Januar 2019)

Mist - wegen Bildermangel bleibt mir nur die Effenditis ...


----------



## CC. (24. Januar 2019)

Möninger Berg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Januar 2019)

Müsste der Sulzbürg sein...

Aber Standort? Hätte jetzt mal Weidenwang oder so in den Raum geworfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (25. Januar 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Möninger Berg?


Falsch



SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Müsste der Sulzbürg sein...
> 
> Aber Standort? Hätte jetzt mal Weidenwang oder so in den Raum geworfen...


Auch nicht ganz richtig. Mein Standort ist in den überfluteten Schwarzachauen bei Rohr.
Man sieht Sulzbürg und Freystädter Wallfahrtskirche.

SuperSamuel bitte weiter machen!


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Januar 2019)

Ausgegraben... Bild mit meiner Wenigkeit April 2011... Wo waren wir da?


----------



## CC. (25. Januar 2019)

pristo schrieb:


> Falsch
> 
> 
> Auch nicht ganz richtig. Mein Standort ist in den überfluteten Schwarzachauen bei Rohr.
> ...


Nur für das eingegrenzte Ergebnis: der Möninger Berg ist direkt bei Rohr an den Schwarzachauen


----------



## pristo (25. Januar 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Nur für das eingegrenzte Ergebnis: der Möninger Berg ist direkt bei Rohr an den Schwarzachauen



CC. du hast natürlich Recht. Standort Möninger Berg wäre fast richtig gewesen. Hab ich irgendwie durcheinander gebracht mit dem Sulzbürg, den man auf dem Foto sieht. Eigentlich wärst du dran gewesen. Sorry!


----------



## CC. (25. Januar 2019)

Alles gut. So lernt man die Details in der Landschaft 
SuperSamuel ist dran.


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. Januar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Ausgegraben... Bild mit meiner Wenigkeit April 2011... Wo waren wir da?



Vorm Riegelsberger  ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Januar 2019)

Für alle Nicht-Ortskundigen.... Hexenagger!
Weiter machen bitte....


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. Januar 2019)

Schönes Rad übrigens, auch in der Kombi mit den Reifen 

Äh, ich muss übrigens noch anmerken: Niederbayern knapp verfehlt. Hexenagger gehört schon zu Altmannstein, Lkr. Eichstätt und damit Oberbayern. Aber ich muss gestehen, mir ist es auch erst jetzt aufgefallen. Und die Landkreisgrenze = Bezirksgrenze ist auch nur ca. 500 m weit weg. Und außerdem war Hexenagger vor der Gebietsreform 1972 Teil des Landkreises Riedenburg, der zur Oberpfalz gehörte. Also irgendwie gilt's schon 

Und weiter geht's - mit der Oberpfalz:



​Wo war ich da?


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Januar 2019)

Simbach am Jurasteig?


----------



## Brezensalzer (28. Januar 2019)

Richtig! Ich zitiere kurz aus Wikipedia:

_*"Simbach* ist ein Ortsteil von Berching, einer Stadt im Landkreis Neumarkt in der Oberpfalz. Der Ort hat 41 Einwohner und hat mit dem Weiler Matzenhof 13 Anwesen._

_(...) Simbach liegt ca. 6,5 Kilometer nordöstlich von Berching auf der südlichen Frankenalb am westlichen Talhang zur Weißen Laber und rund 3,5 Kilometer nördlich von Holnstein (Berching) entfernt._
_(...)_
_Die Kirche St. Maria wurde im Jahr 1765 von Martin Plänkl nach Plänen des Eichstätter Hofbildhauers und Stuckateurs Johann Jakob Berg erbaut. Dem barocken Zentralbau ist ein nach Osten gerichteter Chor angefügt."_

Ich hatte das Bild extra noch zugeschnitten und damit den relativ leicht erkennbaren Jurasteig-Wegweiser entfernt ... Blickrichtung ist NNW.




Und damit bist Du wieder dran, @SuperSamuel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Januar 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Bild extra noch zugeschnitten und damit den relativ leicht erkennbaren Jurasteig-Wegweiser entfernt ... Blickrichtung ist NNW.



Meine Heimat, fahre da fast täglich dran vorbei...


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Januar 2019)

Neues Rätsel aus dem Kreis Neumarkt, dürfte nicht zu schwer sein...

Tip 1: Bahnstrecke Regensburg-Nürnberg


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Februar 2019)

Tote Hose hier ... Ich vermute es wenige km südlich vom Bahnhof Neumarkt. Aber ich sag's gleich - ich habe keine Rätselbilder mehr ...


----------



## scratch_a (3. Februar 2019)

Glaube, es ist eher bei Deining-Bahnhof oder Kleinalfalterbach.


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Februar 2019)

Ja... bei Mittersthal und Kleinalfalterbach, nähe Sallmannsdorf.
Du bist dran.


----------



## scratch_a (4. Februar 2019)

Ok, dann was frisches von gestern  ...wo steht diese kleine Kapelle?
(Oberpfalz)


----------



## HTWolfi (5. Februar 2019)

Zur Kapelle kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber zum Rahmen.


----------



## CC. (5. Februar 2019)

Die neuen zwei Ht im Partnerlook sind schon auffällig. 
Die Kapelle könnte Richtung Mitterrohrbach sein.


----------



## derwaaal (5. Februar 2019)

Ist da weiter hinten in Blickrichtung eine Skihütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (5. Februar 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> Die neuen zwei Ht im Partnerlook sind schon auffällig.
> Die Kapelle könnte Richtung Mitterrohrbach sein.



Also Simone hat ihr gebrauchtes Nukeproof schon etwas länger, mein gebrauchtes Fastforward wurde dagegen erst so 250km bewegt 
Meinst du evtl. Mitterrohrenstadt? Ist schon mal nicht schlecht, aber noch zu weit weg.

@derwaal: Nein, keine Skihütte weit und breit.


----------



## CC. (5. Februar 2019)

Das ist bei der Mariahilf-Kapelle bei Gnadenberg.


----------



## scratch_a (6. Februar 2019)

Richtig...wir kommen da vom Weg oberhalb des Frankenwegs aus dem Wald heraus, kurz übern Sender.


----------



## CC. (6. Februar 2019)

Ich muß zugeben, daß ich gepokert habe 
Die Meinige (die mit dem Früchtebrot) hat in mühsamer Suche das Bild der Kapelle und Beschreibung gefunden. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung (mehr), wo das ist. Ich bin dort ziemlich sicher schon vorbei gelaufen bzw. geradelt. @scratch_a magst Du bitte den Standort verlinken? Danke.
Ich muß abgeben, da ich gerade keine Bilder da habe. Also auf gehts!


----------



## scratch_a (6. Februar 2019)

Standen genau hier: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=49.36882&mlon=11.41714#map=18/49.36882/11.41714
Die Kapelle steht hier: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=49.36922&mlon=11.41797#map=18/49.36922/11.41797


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Februar 2019)

Um hier mal keine Langeweile aufkommen zu lassen, hier das nächste Büdl aus der Opf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (9. Februar 2019)

Wo Du überall rumkommst - des is ja jetzt ein Eck weg von Deinem Zuhause


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Februar 2019)

Ja, schon einige KM weg von meinen Heimatkoordinaten. Meine große Leidenschaft ist das Erkunden meiner Heimat, sprich die Oberpfalz oder im weiteren Sinn, eben Bayern.
Ich fahre meist Mehrtagestouren, eben die markierten Weitwanderwege. Übernachte dann meist in bezahlbaren Pensionen oder privaten Unterkünften. Die Gründung einer Familie mit Allem was dazu gehört, hat es leider jedoch deutlich reduziert.
Die südlichen Urlaubsländer mit Sand, Strand, Sonne, welche auf den reinen Tourismus ausgelegt sind, brauche ich nicht. Ich fahr doch nicht in ein Land (wie Türkei, Marokko, Ägypten), in dem die Menschenrechte mit Füßen getreten werden, nur um billig Urlaub zu machen. Nein nein.


----------



## _schindi_ (11. Februar 2019)

First try


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Februar 2019)

Schön... Ähm.... Das ist bei Oberndorf/Abbach... Stelle kenn ich, direkt am Jurasteig!
Aber zuerst sollte das alte Rätsel gelöst werden...


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Februar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Das ist bei Oberndorf/Abbach


Und war ausserdem auch schon mal dran


----------



## ragazza (11. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und war ausserdem auch schon mal dran


das macht nichts. Bins schon mal gefahren, will aber heuer nochmal den Jurasteig fahren. Doppelt ist besser


----------



## Muehi (12. Februar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber zuerst sollte das alte Rätsel gelöst werden...



Ist das Bild schon etwas älter? Sieht verdächtig nach dem Radlbahnhof Hauzendorf am Falkenstein Radweg aus?


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Februar 2019)

Ehemalige Bahntrasse ist richtig. Die genannte ist es leider nicht. Im BR kam im Dezember eine 4 teilige Reportage über einen Totengräber, ganz in der Nähe von dem Drehort ist der Bahnhof.


----------



## ragazza (12. Februar 2019)

der Bocklradweg ist es nicht. Den glaube ich von vorn bis hinten zu kennen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Februar 2019)

Muehi schrieb:


> Ist das Bild schon etwas älter? Sieht verdächtig nach dem Radlbahnhof Hauzendorf am Falkenstein Radweg aus?



Sapperlot, das hätte ich auch angenommen. Aber der schaut inzwischen etwas anders aus, wenngleich dereinst sehr ähnlich. Die Bahn hatte damals wohl ein Grundmodell an einfachen Streckenbahnhöfen ...

Siehe auch hier:

Bahnhof Wenzenbach: https://falkensteiner-bockerl.de/bilder
Bahnhof Hauzendorf, altes Bild (nach unten scrollen): https://falkensteiner-bockerl.de/der-radlweg

Aber die sind's ja nicht ...

Jamei, si tacuisses ...



ragazza schrieb:


> der Bocklradweg ist es nicht. Den glaube ich von vorn bis hinten zu kennen.



_"Der Bockl-Radweg ist auch als Wochenend-Pauschale "Zoiglbier und Bocklweg" ab 84,-- Euro pro Person und als Geo-Radtour zu empfehlen."_

(Aus: https://www.oberpfaelzerwald.de/bockl-radweg-1)

Kommt halt eben drauf an, wie stark Du dem Zoigl zugesprochen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Februar 2019)

Im Bahnhof ist heute eine Fahrrad-Service-Station untergebracht.
Und unter Bahntrassenradeln.de findet ihr den passenden Hinweis dazu.


----------



## ragazza (13. Februar 2019)

jetzt weiss ich es wieder, bin ich auch schon öfters gefahren. Es ist der Radweg von der A93 bis nach Schönsee. 
In Schönsee bin ich doch auch schon das traditionelle Bergzeitfahren geradelt. Wie heisst der Weg nochmal ???.....
Bayrisch-Böhmischer-Freundschaftsweg, Start sit in Wölsendorf.


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Februar 2019)

Die genannte Bahnstrecke ist schon mal richtig, aber ich hätte gerne den gesuchten Ortsnamen, der hier auf dem Bild geschwärzt wurde.


----------



## ragazza (14. Februar 2019)

na, dann wirds der Gaisthaler Bahnhof sein, so lang ist ja dieser Radweg nicht.


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Februar 2019)

Richtig. Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## ragazza (14. Februar 2019)

Dieser ruhige See ist im Sommer ein beliebter Badeplatz mit Campingplatz. Wie heisst der Platz/Weiher in der Oberpfalz ?


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Februar 2019)

Murnersee/Brückelsee?


----------



## ragazza (18. Februar 2019)

nein, leider nicht.
Der See liegt Richtung Tschechien.
Ein berühmter Kombinierer wohnt ganz in der Nähe.


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Februar 2019)

Dann ist es wohl "Gaisweiher" bei Flossenbürg...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (18. Februar 2019)

ja, stimmt. Da warst du aber wohl noch nicht, hast gegoogelt ? Aber ist ja absolut richtig.
Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Februar 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> ja, stimmt. Da warst du aber wohl noch nicht, hast gegoogelt ? Aber ist ja absolut richtig.
> Du bist dran.



Gegoogelt und innerhalb von 2 min gelöst.


----------



## ragazza (18. Februar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Gegoogelt und innerhalb von 2 min gelöst.


hast ein langsames W-Lan ?


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Februar 2019)

Nix WLAN, alles über echtes Kabel-Netzwerk.

Neues Bild, geklaut, geb' ich zu, war aber schon persönlich dort:


----------



## CC. (18. Februar 2019)

Das sollte die Teufelsküche bei TIR sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Februar 2019)

Sehr gut. Weitermachen bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (18. Februar 2019)

War recht einfach mit dem -tir im Bildnamen 
Ich gebe mal frei...


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Februar 2019)

Ich mach mal weiter...
Wo war ich da? OPF
Kreis AS, Gemeinde Neukirchen bei SuRo.
Das Gebäude gehört zu einer kirchlichen Einrichtung!


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Februar 2019)

Wundert mich eigentlich, dass es gar keiner kennt.
Hier ein Video dazu: https://www.otv.de/mediathek/video/einweihung-kapelle-knappenberg/

@pristo bitte mit neuem Rätsel weitermachen... Danke.


----------



## pristo (26. Februar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Wundert mich eigentlich, dass es gar keiner kennt.
> Hier ein Video dazu: https://www.otv.de/mediathek/video/einweihung-kapelle-knappenberg/
> 
> @pristo bitte mit neuem Rätsel weitermachen... Danke.



Oh, welche Ehre . Na dann, wo bin ich hier:


----------



## pristo (27. Februar 2019)

Tipp: Opf., weit im Süden.


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. Februar 2019)

pristo schrieb:


> Tipp: Opf., weit im Süden.


also im Kreis R?


----------



## pristo (27. Februar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> also im Kreis R?



Sorry, muss mich korrigieren. Lkrs. NM, weit im Süden.
Im Hintergrund sieht man die Altmühl.


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. Februar 2019)

Also Altmühl und Oberpfalz ist sehr eingegrenzt, kann also nur kurz vor oder nach Dietfurt sein. Den genauen Standort kenn ich aber nicht.


----------



## pristo (28. Februar 2019)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das keiner kennt.
Weiterer Tipp: In dem Holzhaus ist ein Cafe, das genau so heißt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Februar 2019)

Café im Holzhaus bei grögling..... Aber ich wusste es nicht.... Pristo dich dir jemanden aus für das nächste büdl.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (28. Februar 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Café im Holzhaus bei grögling..... Aber ich wusste es nicht.... Pristo dich dir jemanden aus für das nächste büdl.....



Richtig!
Bitte jemand weitermachen, der ein schönes Bildl hat.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (28. Februar 2019)

Dann mach ich mal

Opf Nord


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. März 2019)

Leude, fahrt einfach mal hinterm Flossenbuerger Wachturm die typischen Eisdielenracerausflugsziele an. 50 m hinter dem Dale-Standort ist eine Wildkamera und ein Harvester räumt dort auch seit einem halben Jahr.
Auf geht's Mädelz, Wetter passt, es reent gscheit. Vielleicht se ma ous mem Wok an der Silberhuettn. 
Auffe, auffn Berg. Ra vom Canapee


----------



## Dirty-old-man (3. März 2019)

Die gesuchte Stelle liegt oestlich von Flossenbürg.
Aufloesung und neues Bilderraetsel gibt's am Montag frueh.


----------



## ragazza (4. März 2019)

Ich glaube, dieser Betonklotz steht an der Hauptstrasse rechts zwischen Flossenbürg und Silberhütte.
Ich kann leider deinem Deutsch "ous mem Wok " nicht ganz folgen


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. März 2019)

Der Bunker ist der schwarze Punkt an der roten Buntstiftspitze. Wenn man von Flossenbuerg zum Schellenberg faehrt, Wegmarke "rotes T", kommt man an der Wegkreuzung G2 und Pil an dem Bunker aus den spaeten 30ern fruehen 40ern vorbei.

"...wir sehen uns mit dem Wok auf der Silberhuette..." Leider reicht der Schnee nur noch für Langlauf. Wokfahren wieder naechsten Winter


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. März 2019)

Nachdem die schöne Oberpfalz mutmasslich so gering befahren wird folgt das naechste Rätselbild. 
Wo begeistert diese attraktive Dame den Besucher nach Bergauffahrt?

Region ist erneut die noerdliche Oberpfalz.


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. März 2019)

Burgruine Weißenstein


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. März 2019)

Jaaaa, stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (4. März 2019)

Hab ein neues Rätsel, ist im südlichen Kreis NM.
Ist wahrscheinlich eine Ruine eines ehemaligen Steinbruchs, aber ich weiß es nicht wirklich.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand mehr darüber sagen, würde mich freuen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. März 2019)

Bei Langenthal? Seit Mitte der 90er geschlossen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. März 2019)

Ein weiteres Bild, um den Zusammenhang besser zu verstehen...
Wie gesagt, ein ehemaliger Steinbruch im südlichen Kreis NM.


----------



## scratch_a (5. März 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Bei Langenthal? Seit Mitte der 90er geschlossen?



Also Langenthal passt definitiv nicht. Weder ist mir die Stelle bekannt noch ist das im Süden...muss also eher Richtung Pollanten/Berching sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. März 2019)

Der Steinbruch ist in der Nähe Dietfurt, liegt aber im Gebiet der Gemeinde Breitenbrunn.

Da sich keiner meldet oder weiß...
Sehr schade, vielleicht ist ja der Thread noch im Winterschlaf ….

Nun die Auflösung: Steinbruch Eismannsdorf bei Breitenbrunn

Hier ein Link dazu:
http://www.umweltatlas.bayern.de/ma...Bericht.pdf?additionallayerfieldvalue=373A026

@Lenka K.  ……..mach doch du bitte weiter!


----------



## CC. (19. März 2019)

@Lenka K. häuft hier Zinsen auf Rätselschulden auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. März 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> häuft hier Zinsen auf Rätselschulden auf



@Lenka K. kann aber auch nichts dafür, dass @SuperSamuel sie nachträglich nominiert hat, nachdem sich das erste Opfer gedrückt hatte .

Aber gut: wo in der Oberpfalz steht diese geologische Besonderheit?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2019)

Hmmmh...jetzt muß ich mal sowas ähnliches wie raten, weil ich das was ich meine seit 15 Jahren nimmer gesehen hab.
Ist das dieser Basaltpferd Steinbazen, bei der Einfahrt zum Wanderparkplatz Burgruine Weißenstein, links.

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. März 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Basaltpferd Steinbazen, bei der Einfahrt zum Wanderparkplatz Burgruine Weißenstein, links


Genau! Mehr hier.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2019)

Und hast du ein Pferd erkannt wieste dorten warst 
2-3km ist ja auch das "Szeinerne Pferd", da erkennt man sogar was.
Hmmh...jetzt hoffe ich mal, das ich heut Abend, nach der Arbeit, ein Bild auf dem IPäd finde 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2019)

So, leicht verspätet...einmal Oberpfalz.







G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. März 2019)

Wird wohl im Steinwald sein, aber da kenn ich mich wenig bis gar nicht aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2019)

Steinwald ist schonmal meine gute Eingrenzung.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2019)

Hmmh.....scheint schwerer zu sein als gedacht. Eigentlich müßten doch einige hier den kleinen Bkockhaufen kennen 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2019)

Ich sollte vielleicht auflösen und ein neues Bild reinmachen, oder?

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. März 2019)

Ja..... Klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2019)

Okese. Also das Bild war zwischen Oberpfalzturm und Waldhaus. Auf der linken Trailvariante davon, gleich so 300m nach dem Oberpfalzturm, direkt am Trail.

Hier beim neuen Bild, dürften eigentlich auch schon viele, direkt daran vorbeigefahren sein.







G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. März 2019)

Also diese waghalsigen Passagen kennt wohl doch kaum jemand...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. März 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Also diese waghalsigen Passagen kennt wohl doch kaum jemand...



Ja, aber wenn du auf dem normalen Weg fahren würdest, dann wärst du auch auf dem Bild. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2019)

Ich fahr jetzt dann nochmal eine Runde in der Oberpfalz und werd ein aktuelles Bild machen.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2019)

Oke, nächster Versuch. Letztes Bild war im Waldnaabtal, auf der Forststraße von Windischeschenbach kommend, kurz vor der Blockhütte.
Neues Bild aktuell von heute...






G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. April 2019)

Ist das die Starkstromtrasse beim Waldnaabtal Nähe Falkenberg/Windischeschenbach?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2019)

Wahrscheinlich ist es die die du meinst, weils die Gegend ist.

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. April 2019)

Oder weil es die einzige ist. 
Bin auch schon ständig drüber, ich mein da war ich schon. Aber wenn man soviel im Outback unterwegs ist, fehlen die Zuordnungen.
Bayern hat ja schon ultra-rustikalen Charme, aber die nordliche Oberpfalz ist immer noch ein Kittel kälter und steiniger.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2019)

Ich geb gleich nommal einen Tip, wir sind sogar von Falkenberg nach Windischeschenbach auf ein Zoigl gefahren 
Und zu dem Kreuz hoch ist der übelste Anstieg auf dem Weg.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (2. April 2019)

Bin schon ständig am Suchen auf der Karte, wo das sein könnte zwischen Falkenberg und Windischeschenbach.
Bewaldet, erhöhte Position, nicht weit weg von der Stromtrasse und unten eine geschwungene Straße... Hmm… Schwierig für mich...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Bin schon ständig am Suchen auf der Karte, wo das sein könnte zwischen Falkenberg und Windischeschenbach.
> Bewaldet, erhöhte Position, nicht weit weg von der Stromtrasse und unten eine geschwungene Straße... Hmm… Schwierig für mich...



Sollte machbar sein 
Man sieht sogar noch ein wichtiges einzigartiges Detail auf dem Bild 

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. April 2019)

Ruine Altneustein, südlich des Berges Mühlstein.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. April 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ruine Altneustein, südlich des Berges Mühlstein.



Ne, da ist keine Ruine. 

G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. April 2019)

Galgenkatherl?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. April 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Galgenkatherl?





Das lustige daran, nachdem ichs reingestellt hatte, ist mir gekommen, das hab ich schonmal reingestellt 
Aber es war das einzige Bild das wir an dem Tag gemacht haben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (4. April 2019)

Hatte keine Ahnung. Aber der Steinbruch war der Schlüssel zur Lösung.
Wo entstand denn dieses Foto? Wo liegt diese Schönheit?
TIP1: Am Ufer der Naab liegend...
TIP2: Kreis R
Auflösung: Kallmünz


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. April 2019)

Neues Rätsel von mir.
Ein altes Bild, geklaut mal wieder.
Direkt am Goldsteig, in der Oberpfalz gelegen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. April 2019)

Alle im Urlaub oder wie?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. April 2019)

Nein, aber offensichtlich radeln an den falschen Plätzen. Schaumermal wie die Ostertouren laufen. Und ob wir die Stelle finden.


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2019)

Also irgendwie, hab ich so die Vermutung, dass hier kaum noch Leute reinschauen.
Denn das Rätsel dürfte doch nicht so schwer sein?!? Aber... hier die Auflösung:
Direkt am Goldsteig zwischen Thanstein und Kröblitz: *"Wallfahrtskirche Schönbuchen"*


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2019)

Also mein letzter Versuch:
Wie heißt der gesuchte Vorort der Hauptstadt des Regierungsbezirks Oberpfalz?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. April 2019)

Mariaort, an der Mündung der Naab in die Donau.

gegenüber über die Bruecke und nochmal ums Eck ist eine Schönwetterfahrergaststätte und droben auf dem Bergkamm beginnt ein Waldtrailpfad mit allerlei spaeteren Verzweigungen.
Die Eisenbahnbrücke als Direktzugang von Regensburg ist beliebt bei Radlern aber nur als Fussgängebrücke ausgewiesen und wird von fundamentalistischen Pilgern aggro verteidigt. 

Ja das schöne Regensburg. Oberpfalz light.

Schönbuchen hab ich echt nicht gekannt.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. April 2019)

Und weiter geht's im outback. Kreis TIR.

Wo's Steine hat und steil sind Start und Ziel, da brauchst a gscheits Profil.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. April 2019)

Im Zuge des tollen Wochenendes:

Die gesuchte Stelle ist nahe der Burgruine Weissenstein. Ihr braucht nicht immer nur den easy Weg der Mainstreamwandersleut fahren. Biegt auch mal ab in dem Gebiet zwischen Burg und Drehrestaurant.


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Mai 2019)

Wer macht denn nun weiter?
@Lenka K.    ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. Mai 2019)

Ja. Lenka.

Die Auflösung kommt in den Abendstunden.
Jetzt, hier ist es. Die Oberpfalz bietet so tolle Orte, wie kann man da nicht hinwollen.
Wie immer die Spitze des Stiftes/Stricknadel.







Den blauen Punkt als Wegmarke gibt es nicht mehr. Die Karte ist von 2015 und der Weg wird mittlerweile durch ein blaues Dreieck, das die durch die Diagonale sowie die linke und die obere Seite begrenzte Fläche innerhalb eines liegenden Rechteckes beschreibt, gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Mai 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Wer macht denn nun weiter?
> 
> 
> @Lenka K. ???


Nein, nein, so funktioniert's nicht. 

Wenn ein Bild nicht erraten wird, darf der Rätseleinsteller nochmals ran. Also, @Dirty-old-man, Bitte noch ein Bild .


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. Mai 2019)

Morgen Abend kommt das nächste Rätsel


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. Mai 2019)

Hier ist ein Bild eines sehr schönen Ortes in der südlichen Opf.
Herrliche Aussicht nach etwas mühsamer Auffahrt.
Der anliegende Ort, hier nicht sichtbar, besticht durch bildende Kunst, Flammkuchengastronomie und Selbstmordarchitektur.
Sollte das Bild mit Einzelheiten nicht ausreichen, kommt am Samstagabend ein weiteres


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Mai 2019)

In direkter Nähe vom Stand-/Aussichtspunkt des vorherigen Bildes befindet sich diese Skulptur.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Mai 2019)

Das ist ziemlich sicher Kallmünz...!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Mai 2019)

Ja exakt. 

Blick vom Burgplateau.

Im Ort:
Beste Kuchen und die einzige Pizzeria die zur Mittagszeit geschlossen hat und selbst Pause macht. Vielleicht ein kulinarisches Wirtschaftsparadoxum?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Mai 2019)

Neues Bild. Neues Rätsel von mir.
Selbst gemacht das Bild im Juni 2013.
Oberpfalz. Kreis Cham.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. Mai 2019)

Rest vom Oedenturm auf Chameregg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Mai 2019)

Endlich.....


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. Mai 2019)

Im schönen niederbayrischen Niederbayern, Kreis KEH


----------



## Brezensalzer (14. Mai 2019)

Schönes Ratt - wobei ich mich an die Einseitigkeit der Konstruktion nicht gewöhnen kann. Da braucht man doch rechts noch ein Ausgleichsgewicht ...

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich nicht genau weiss, wo das Kreuz mit den Bänken steht - bin aber sicher in der Nähe schon mal vorbeigefahren. 

Eingrenzen kann ich es, indem ich einen Heiligen mit Kreuz und Palmzweig gesucht habe. Üblicherweise wird der Heilige (Johannes) Nepomuk so dargestellt und die Suche mit dem Heiligen führte dann zu einer Seite zu einem Wanderweg zum sog. Frauenhäusl (im Frauenforst nördlich von Kelheim) vermutlich auf der Route des Jurasteigs. Mit einem älteren Bild: 

https://enziano.com/de_DE/tour/hiki...m+Frauenhäusl/bild/25217-nepomuk.html#details

Bänke sind alt, aber der hl. Nepmuk ist gut erkennbar.

Aber ganz genau, kann ich's eben nicht sagen. Muss ich demnächst mal suchen.


----------



## prince67 (14. Mai 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Aber ganz genau, kann ich's eben nicht sagen. Muss ich demnächst mal suchen.


https://v.bayern.de/FsYCD

Ich überlasse aber dir die Ehre für die erste richtige Antwort
Mit den neuen Bänken hab ich es auch zuerst nicht erkannt. Nur du hast mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. Mai 2019)

Ja genau, etwa achthundert Meter vor dem Frauenhaeusl. Aus Richtung Waldbauernschule kommend.

Dort fuhr ich hin vor einigen Tagen. Bin gern dort in der Gegend. Guter Kuchen und schlechter Kaffee, dafür aber ein geheitzter Kachelofen und den typischen niederbayrischen Humor, als ich fragte ob denn das Wirtshaus offen sei und die recht wanderklamottig gekleidete Dame das verneinte. Ich war dann schon fast wieder auf dem Rad als sie meinte dass freilich geoeffnet sei, denn wie sonst haette ich ja die Tür öffnen koennen. Jo mei so sans halt die Niederbayern. Und verstanda habs i au nit.
Drei Pilgerinnen hats noch darinnen ghabt. 

Das Rad faehrt übrigens einwandfrei. Vorwärts, rückwärts, freihändig ....
Es finden noch paar technische Verbesserungen bzw Individualisierungen statt in den naechsten Wochen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (14. Mai 2019)

Oh, oh, da müsste ich doch schon einmal vorbeigekommen sein ... nehme mir fest vor, aufmerksamer zu sein!

@prince67, solltest Du gerne ein Bild einstellen wollen, lasse ich Dir als dem genaueren von uns beiden den Vortritt, ansonsten hätte ich ein thematisch ähnliches Bild in petto ...


----------



## prince67 (14. Mai 2019)

@Brezensalzer : Nach nur, ich habe zZ kein passendes Bild


----------



## Brezensalzer (14. Mai 2019)

Ja, also wie gesagt - thematisch nicht so verschieden:



​Erster Hinweis: Niederbayern.


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Mai 2019)

Zweiter Hinweis: Siehe Bild!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. Mai 2019)

Kapelle St. Engelmar, westlich von Adlhausen.


Diese Zuordnung habe ich allerdings einer Suchmaschine zu verdanken. Oldschool bereist habe ich den Ort nicht.


----------



## prince67 (16. Mai 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Kapelle St. Engelmar, westlich von Adlhausen.


Da wollte ich dieses Wochenende hinfahren, um sie zu fotografieren.


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. Mai 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Kapelle St. Engelmar, westlich von Adlhausen.
> 
> Diese Zuordnung habe ich allerdings einer Suchmaschine zu verdanken. Oldschool bereist habe ich den Ort nicht.



 Das ist richtig. Die Lage nochmal etwas genauer beschrieben: Östlich, leicht nördlich des Ortes Helchenbach, Gem. Rohr in Niederbayern, Landkreis Kelheim

Und ich find es jetzt nicht so schlecht, wenn man den Ort auch mal durch Recherche rausfinden kann.

Dann ist @Dirty-old-man dran!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Mai 2019)

Oberpfalz


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Mai 2019)

Ja, an dem bin ich schon vorbeigeradelt, weiß bloß nimmer wo 

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Mai 2019)

Das ist dort, wo man auch im Sommer immer eine Mütze im Sack haben sollte.
Wenige km Richtung Flossenbürg steht "mein" Bunker aus einem vorangegangenen Rätsel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Mai 2019)

Nächster Tip:
In der Nähe der gesuchten, im Frühling wunderschönen Stelle befindet sich eine Burgruine, deren umgebende granitverblockte Wege auch im Senioren-uphill erfolgreich zu befahren sind. 
Ganz im Gegensatz zur Ruine Weissenstein/Oberpfalzturm, an deren südlichen Blockfeld ich seit zwei Jahren erfolglos versuche, ohne Verschnaufpause und ohne Granitabrieb am Kettenblatt den Weg nach oben zu meistern.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Mai 2019)

Ich kanns echt nimmer sagen....wohl irgendwo in der Haselsteingegend 
Aber an den Felsen erinnere ich noch genau, nur wo der war 

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Mai 2019)

Nein, Haselstein ist der Hausberg von Floss. Der ist es nicht und der hat auch keinen seniorentauglichen Granitblockweg. Haselstein ist ausser man nimmt den Stern, ultrasteil schon zu Fuss.

Aber die Hinweise nochmals: Aus Richtung Flossenbuerg, am WH-Bunker quasi vorbei in Richtung einer Burgruine deren pfadarmes Umland sich nicht ganz so steil erstreckt. 
Auf diesem Wege wird er kommen.

Ich lieg leider völlig platt hernieder mit irgend einer Darmgeschichte. Sonst hätte ich dort heute mein neues Reifensetup getestet am dale


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Mai 2019)

Es ist der Brotfelsen, kurz vor der Burgruine Schellenberg. 
Jetzt im Frühjahr ist es noch licht zwischen den Bäumen sodass man auch vom Hauptweg Richtung Burg zum Felsen blicken kann und der Waldboden ist noch ohne dichten Unterbewuchs. Nur das Moos leuchtet im Sonnenlicht nach dem Regen. Eine schöne Radltour, bei der man mangels Einkehrmöglichkeit seinen Proviant selbst mitbringen muss. Idealerweise für einen ganzen Tag, denn es ist einfach so schön dort und wer ohne den Stress der Strava-Sklaverei unterwegs ist, der wird bei jedem Besuch neues entdecken.

Ich bin sehr erstaunt, die Gegend und Wege um Bunkeranlage, Brotfelsen und Burgruine in einem Wanderfuehrer als "schwer, alpin und anspruchsvoll"  gelesen zu haben. Was machen diese Schreiberlinge erst wenn es wirklich bergig wird?

Denk ich an die Oberpfalz, spür ichs Kratzen schon im Hals.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Mai 2019)

Opf


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2019)

Verdammt Brotfels, das wäre mir nie mehr eingefallen. Wobei ich sogar bei Haselstein sogar an die Ruine gedacht hab 
Blöd wenn man beides bei einer Tour fährt, wo man nur alle 5 Jahre einmal vorbei kommt und nichts mehr zuordnen kann.
Über diese Weltkugel bin ich auch schohmal drübergeradelt...glaub da sind wir bei irgend einem Schwimmbad gestartet ..manno.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2019)

Jetzt weiß ichs, des war auf unserer Mittelpunkt Europa Tour und des ist der Geographische davon.
Wobeis ja alles die Geographischen sind 

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Mai 2019)

Ja genau.

In Hildweinsreuth
Bei Schtoetzen.  Oberhalb vom Eric Frenzel.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2019)

Immer wenns um Touren geht, an der tschechischen Grenze oder drüber naus, das bring ich dann alles immer durcheinander 
Naja, ich geh mal davon aus, das du mein spärliches OpfBild gleich wieder erkennen wirst 






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Mai 2019)

Ja klar, aber ich mag noch bisserl warten, damit die anderen auch mal rätseln müssen. Und vielleicht fährt ja doch der ein oder andere mal hin und schaut ob die Tür zur Schatzkammer wieder auf ist.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Mai 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Und vielleicht fährt ja doch der ein oder andere mal hin und schaut ob die Tür zur Schatzkammer wieder auf ist.


Ja, wenn ich die Bilder sehe, dann sollte ich auch mal von der A93 nach rechts, statt nach links abbiegen .


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2019)

Scheint keiner einen Plan zu haben. So als Tip, ist auch recht nah an der Grenze und man kanns auf der gleiche Tour anfahren wie das letzte Bild 

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Mai 2019)

Grad war ich droben. In einer Stunde schick ich paar Bilder.

Erst mal was futtern


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Mai 2019)

Burgruine Haselstein, nahe Floss, Kreis NEW, früher Ort sagenhafter Festivitäten. 
Vom Haselstein kann man zur Flossenbürg schauen. Der Sage nach gibt es einen Geheimgang zwischen beiden Burgen, was aber aus geologischen und Wasserableitungsgruenden technisch nicht moeglich ist.
Angefahren ueber den sogenannten Stern, eine bekannte Wegkreuzung  von der ich der Meinung bin sie ist der Reisebusparkplatz der 50er Jahre.



 

 

 

 

 

Das Rad-/Reifen-Setup am dale ist ein absoluter Bringer. Nie hatte ich ein besseres Rad. 
Leider konnte ich Joergs Fahrtracks nicht nachmachen, nachdem ich bis gestern mit einer Salmonelleninfektion ultraflach lag. Gleichgewichtssinn noch schlecht und ich musste mich schonen aber dale fahren musste jetzt echt sein. Aeusserlich wieder gesund aber ich mein, geistig fehlts bei mir. Andere lassen sich drei Wochen mit Emotioservice bespassen und ich fahr Rad. 
Aber klasse wars scho.

Die Schatzkammer fand ich indes nicht, auch die weisse Geisterdame war nicht sichtbar. Trotz gelbem Felgenband.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2019)

Na, dann bist du wieder dran 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. Mai 2019)

In einem Oberpfälzer Städtchen.
Nicht augenscheinlich spektakulär, aber kulturell betrachtet sehr interessant.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. Mai 2019)

Naechster Hinweis:
Es handelt sich um den Bereich eines frueheren Ringlokschuppens mit Drehscheibe. Kurz nach Aufnahme des Bildes wurde der Gleisbereich mit wenig Aufwand instandgesetzt und dient derzeit mit voll funktionsfaehiger Drehscheibe als Lagerplatz neuer noch nicht depotzugewiesener Lokomotiven. Die Lokeinfahrten ein technisches Schauspiel, das dergestalt womöglich nicht mehr lange im Alltag bestaunt werden kann.


----------



## ragazza (25. Mai 2019)

Weiden ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. Mai 2019)

Nein, es ist nicht in Weiden.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Mai 2019)

Die Oberpfälzer Stadt des Standortes besticht politisch eher durch oberbayrisch anmutende Doppelmoral denn mit gelebter oberpfaelzer Coolness.
Auch gibt es ein Museum, das für seine aeussere Darstellung oft, polemisch und lautstark kritisiert wird. 
Ein langjaehriges Renovierungsprojekt eines alten Bauwerkes wurde mit Flossenbürger Granit erfolgreich bewerkstelligt.
Es gibt die nach meinen Informationen stadtbezogen meisten Fahrradhaendler, die in der Gesamtheit alle Preisklassen, Fahrradtypen und Qualitätsstufen bedienen - jeder findet sich wieder.

Auch die Radtouren im und um das Stadtgebiet sind jedermannsfaehig.

Im Grunde eine schöne Stadt - wanns nit so deppert warn de Herrn


----------



## CC. (26. Mai 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Die Oberpfälzer Stadt des Standortes besticht politisch eher durch oberbayrisch anmutende Doppelmoral denn mit gelebter oberpfaelzer Coolness.
> ......
> Im Grunde eine schöne Stadt - wanns nit so deppert warn de Herrn


Na, jetzt bin ich aber echt gespannt


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. Mai 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> In einem Oberpfälzer Städtchen. (...).





Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Die Oberpfälzer Stadt des Standortes besticht politisch eher durch oberbayrisch anmutende Doppelmoral denn mit gelebter oberpfaelzer Coolness.
> (...)
> Im Grunde eine schöne Stadt - wanns nit so deppert warn de Herrn



Wann es die Stadt ist, welche ich vermute, werden dir die "depperten Herrn" allein schon deswegen stinksauer sein, weil du es als "Städtchen" bezeichnet hast 

Die Bezeichnung "oberbayrisch anmutende Doppelmoral" hat was!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Mai 2019)

Nächste Hinweise:

Das bike-team, das im stimmig-sportlichen Trikot mit weisser Grundfarbe eine sehr positive aber unaufdringliche Corporate identity zeigt, hat sehr viele Mitglieder, bedient die Selbstfindungsziele von strava-Helden bishin zu den Genussradlern und trägt die Stadt im Namen.

Es gibt einen Frachthafen sowie einen abseits davon gelegenen Anlegebereich für Ausflugs- und Flusskreuzfahrtschiffe.

Der aus einem Schwimmverein hervorgegangene oertliche Fussballverein war seit 1949 sechs Mal bayrischer Meister.

Ein Cafe und auch eine Bar, in letzterer man Tapetenkultur der fruehesten 70er auf sich einwirken lassen kann, haben sich nach Farben benannt, die wir gemeinhin als angenehm empfinden. Überhaupt ist die Kneipenkultur des Ortes bemerkenswert gefächert.


----------



## SuShu (27. Mai 2019)

Regensburg


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. Mai 2019)

Ja genau, der Standort der Lokomotivdrehscheibe ist am Bahnhof Regensburg. 
Und es ist wirklich ein Schauspiel filigran wirkender Technik und Mechanik, wenn die Loks verteilt werden. Quasi Museum in echt und draussen. Aber man muss schon Glueck haben dabei.
Also, sushu, zeig uns Deine interressanten Bilderrätsel bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (27. Mai 2019)

Ich hoffe, den gab es noch nicht


----------



## SuShu (29. Mai 2019)

Keiner eine Idee? Also der Fels ist Kalk.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Mai 2019)

Das wird in der oberfrankennahen Oberpfalz sein . Vielleicht am Steinberg?


----------



## SuShu (29. Mai 2019)

Nahe an der Grenze zu Franken ist schon mal gut, aber nicht zu Oberfranken sondern Mittelfranken. Auch der Steinberg liegt übrigens näher an Mittelfranken als an Oberfranken. Aber dort ist es nicht.


----------



## SuShu (30. Mai 2019)

Dann noch ein Tipp: Der Fels befindet sich in der Nähe eines beliebten Klettersteiges.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2019)

Der Klettersteig ist aber dann in Franken??? Also mein einziger Tip zu den Felsen ist auch schon im Frankenland...ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt auf die Auflösung.

G.


----------



## SuShu (30. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, wo genau die Grenze verläuft, aber dieser Teil des Steiges liegt nicht in Franken. Wahrscheinlich liegen alle Anteile dieses Klettersteiges in der Oberpfalz.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Mai 2019)

Dann wird's am Schwarzen Brand im Hirschbachtal sein. Aber wo genau??


----------



## SuShu (30. Mai 2019)

Gemeindebereich Hirschbach ist schon mal richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (1. Juni 2019)

Da keiner mehr raten will, werde ich mal auflösen.

Das Felslein befindet sich am Heinrich-Scheuermann-Weg (Grünstrich) auf der Höhe zwischen Prellstein und Mittagsfels. Hier die ungefähre Position: 49.54686, 11.54365. Der Höhenglücksteig verläuft westlich in den Felswänden dieser Erhebung. 
Die Grenze nach Mittelfranken verläuft weiter südlich durch den Mittagsfels, d.h. der Parkplatz und der Zustieg von dort zum Höhenglücksteig liegen im Gemeindebereich Pommelsbrunn (Mittelfranken). Der Klettersteig selber liegt im Gemeindebereich Hirschbach (Landkreis Amberg Sulzbach).

Beim Norissteig liegen übrigens Teile in Mittelfranken (Brettl, Kastell, Noristörle) und Teile in der Oberpfalz (Frankekamin, Mittelbergwand...).


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Juni 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Das Felslein befindet sich am Heinrich-Scheuermann-Weg (Grünstrich) auf der Höhe zwischen Prellstein und Mittagsfels


Da hab' ich einmal ewig rumgeschoben und seitdem lasse ich das Stück aus .

Übrigens, auf OpenTopoMap ist die Regierungsbezirksgrenze als eine lila Linie eingetragen.

Da sich keiner gemeldet hat, hier ein Foto von meiner Rätselbilderjagdtour in Niederbayern .




Wo steht die steinerne Eule?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Da keiner mehr raten will, werde ich mal auflösen.
> 
> Das Felslein befindet sich am Heinrich-Scheuermann-Weg (Grünstrich) auf der Höhe zwischen Prellstein und Mittagsfels. Hier die ungefähre Position: 49.54686, 11.54365. Der Höhenglücksteig verläuft westlich in den Felswänden dieser Erhebung.
> Die Grenze nach Mittelfranken verläuft weiter südlich durch den Mittagsfels, d.h. der Parkplatz und der Zustieg von dort zum Höhenglücksteig liegen im Gemeindebereich Pommelsbrunn (Mittelfranken). Der Klettersteig selber liegt im Gemeindebereich Hirschbach (Landkreis Amberg Sulzbach).
> ...



Wieder was gelernt. Hätte nieeeee gedacht das der Hohenglückssteig in der Oberpfalz liegt  

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juni 2019)

Ein Versuch, mein Rätsel wiederzubeleben: die Eule steht im Vorderen Bayerischen Wald, unterhalb eines beliebten Aussichtsbergs.


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Juni 2019)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, rate aber mal anhand des Tipps: Unterhalb des Hirschensteins?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (12. Juni 2019)

Hm, könnte sein. Kommt mir auch bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (12. Juni 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Unterhalb des Hirschensteins


Das lass ich ausnahmsweise  gelten, da die Eule anscheinend keine Blicke auf sich zieht .
Der angemalte Fels (ich hab' erst beim gefühlten hundertsten mal vorbeifahren kapiert, was die gelben Punkte in der Pampa sollten ) steht oberhalb der Forststrasse, die von Schuhfleck richtung Ödwies führt, und zwar zwischen Schuhfleck und dem Waldmannsstein, hier.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Juni 2019)

@Brezensalzer 
Du bist dran ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. Juni 2019)

Nur der Zeit lassen - wir haben Urlaubszeit und recht eilig ist es im Thread in letzter Zeit eh nicht zugegangen 

War ein paar Tage weg und kam tatsächlich auch ein bisserl zum Radeln, wo das sag ich nicht, sonst werde ich des *MTB(!)*-Forums verwiesen, aber immerhin ein paar Höhenmeter waren dabei!

Also weiter geht's in Niederbayern:


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. Juli 2019)

Anscheinend hat keiner keine Lust zum Raten nicht ...

Daher ein Hinweis der Art "Was ist das: Hängt an der Wand, macht tick-tack und wenn der Perpendickel runterfällt, ist die Uhr kaputt ..."

Bei dem Ort handelt es sich um eine Stadt, in welcher ein weiterer recht auffälliger Turm steht, der den Namen einer dort ansässigen Brauerei trägt, und von einem bekannten österreichischen Künstlers geplant wurde, der 2000 verstorben ist.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Juli 2019)

Abensberg?


----------



## Brezensalzer (5. Juli 2019)

Richtig. Darfst weiter machen.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Juli 2019)

Der Hundertwasser-Turm steht in Abensberg.

Mist, zu langsam!


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Juli 2019)

Gut dann mach ich mal weiter. Bild ist von heute und bayerischer Wald. Gibt ziemlich viele gute Trails dort


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Juli 2019)

Schopf oberhalb von Grandsberg.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schopf oberhalb von Grandsberg.



Richtig. War wohl zu einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (5. Juli 2019)

War neulich in der Gegend. Als ich die Eule fotografiert hab'. 

Dann mache ich schnell weiter mit der Oberpfalz.






Auch hier gibt es in ummittelbarer Nähe schöne Trails!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2019)

Reusper, da muß ich morgen mal gucken ob ich ein anständiges oberpfälzisches Bild hab 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juli 2019)

@LB Jörg War ja klar .


----------



## ragazza (6. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> War neulich in der Gegend. Als ich die Eule fotografiert hab'.
> 
> Dann mache ich schnell weiter mit der Oberpfalz.
> 
> ...


ist das nicht oben im Steinwald ? Meine mal an so einer Stelle vorbei gefahren zu sein ? Viele Lichtungen gibts ja dort nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2019)

Ich würde sagen es ist halboben im Steinwald  
Beste Raststätte bei einer Steinwaldtour, das Waldhaus am Hirschgehege.

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Juli 2019)

Da schraubt man mal einen Abend am Rad und dann errät jemand ruckzuck einen Ort meiner Granitspielwiese.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juli 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen es ist halboben im Steinwald
> Beste Raststätte bei einer Steinwaldtour, das Waldhaus am Hirschgehege.
> 
> G.


Das ist natürlich richtig. Unter der Woche geschlossen, da gibt's die einzige Einkehrmöglichkeit im Steinwaldhaus in Pfaben. Zwar nicht so schön gelegen, aber auch OK.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig. Unter der Woche geschlossen, da gibt's die einzige Einkehrmöglichkeit im Steinwaldhaus in Pfaben. Zwar nicht so schön gelegen, aber auch OK.



Ja, Makhaus und wie klassisch früher Zrenner, haben ja auch zu, bleiben unter der Woche nur Pest, bzw. Cholera 

Oke, dann mal ein neues Bild.





G.


----------



## ragazza (6. Juli 2019)

ich dachte ich hab den Steinwald erraten, aber ist schon ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juli 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> ich dachte ich hab den Steinwald erraten, aber ist schon ok



Ähm wenn du ein Bild reinsetzen willst, auch oke. Dachte das Steinwald oben eher eine Eingrenzung ist.

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juli 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Reusper, da muß ich morgen mal gucken ob ich ein anständiges oberpfälzisches Bild hab


Das hab' ich als effendihaftes Erraten gewertet. Daher war @LB Jörg schon dran ...


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Juli 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oke, dann mal ein neues Bild.


Ich glaub', das ist wieder gleich ums Eck ...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich glaub', das ist wieder gleich ums Eck ...



Könnte man so umschreiben 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Juli 2019)

Hmmm, welcher von den -felsen wird das wohl sein? Ich versuch's mit Vogel ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hmmm, welcher von der -felsen wird das wohl sein? Ich versuch's mit Vogel ...



 ...wie wahr, wie wahr. Genau das wollte ich hören  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (9. Juli 2019)

Ist wirklich schee im Steinwald!

Ich muss heuer schauen, dass ich es dorthin auch zum Klettern schaffe, die Vogel- und Räuberfelsen sehen richtig gut aus und stehen schon lange auf der Liste.

Weiter geht's wieder mit Niederbayern. Auch eine tolle Trailgegend ...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist wirklich schee im Steinwald!
> 
> Ich muss heuer schauen, dass ich es dorthin auch zum Klettern schaffe, die Vogel- und Räuberfelsen sehen richtig gut aus und stehen schon lange auf der Liste.
> 
> ...



Geh am besten erstmal an den Räuberfelsen. Am Vogelfelsen treiben sich in der Regel die Todeskandidaten rum 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Juli 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Am Vogelfelsen treiben sich in der Regel die Todeskandidaten rum


Meinst du den fast 80jährigen Opa, der den 2er free solo raufläuft und dann die anderen Touren im Toprope abgrast?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Meinst du den fast 80jährigen Opa, der den 2er free solo raufläuft und dann die anderen Touren im Toprope abgrast?




Ne, der weiß schon was er macht 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juli 2019)

Zurück zum Rätsel: es gibt nicht viele Gegenden in Niederbayern, wo ich regelmässig fahre und auch Rätselbilder mache .


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Juli 2019)

Hmm ... keiner beisst an?

Vielleicht kennen die Stelle nicht viele, weil die Abfahrt danach entweder auf einem ganz einfachen Waldweg erfolgt, oder aber auf einem Stolpertrail?

Das Kreuz erinnert übrigens an einen rothaarigen Jungen, der von einem Jäger mit einem Reh verwechselt und erschossen wurde ...


----------



## conrad71 (19. Juli 2019)

Teufelsmühlstein Grandsberg....
der arme rothaarige Junge!!


schönes WE


----------



## conrad71 (19. Juli 2019)

hier mein Bild Niederbayern/Bayrischer Wald


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Juli 2019)

conrad71 schrieb:


> Teufelsmühlstein Grandsberg....


Richtig!


----------



## conrad71 (22. Juli 2019)

Kleine Hilfe
Die Kapelle befindet sich in der Nähe von St. Englmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conrad71 (28. Juli 2019)

letzter Tip ;-)
Die Kapelle "weiße Marter" ist auch in der Nähe


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Juli 2019)

Anscheinend kennen (wir) alle nur Hirschenstein . Ich hatte mit meinen Pröllerrätseln auch kein Erfolg ... 

Aber ich versuch's mit Raten: ist das die Kapelle (P. 743) oberhalb von Meinstorf? Müsste von der Lage her passen ...


----------



## conrad71 (30. Juli 2019)

Meinstorfer Kapelle richtig.....

Du bist dran ;-)


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Juli 2019)

Wir hatten schon lange kein Flurdenkmal ...





... wo in der Oberpfalz steht dieses Marterl?


----------



## pristo (30. Juli 2019)

Dieses Marterl steht an der Zeugenbergrunde zwischen Reichertshofen und Buchberg.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Juli 2019)

pristo schrieb:


> Dieser Marterl steht an der Zeugenbergrunde zwischen Reichertshofen und Buchberg.


Richtig!


----------



## pristo (30. Juli 2019)

Dann bleibe ich mal in der Oberpfalz und bin mit dem Bild gar net so weit weg vom letzten.


----------



## pristo (31. Juli 2019)

Tip: Diese Felsenschlucht heißt mit dem zugehörigen Ortsnamen auch so. Sie befindet sich direkt neben einem bekannten Rundwanderweg, der hier aber nicht durchführt.


----------



## pristo (1. August 2019)

Nächster Tip: Bei dem Rundwanderweg handelt es sich um den Jurasteig. Der gesuchte Ort befindet sich
etwa 8 km östlich des letzten Rätsels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (1. August 2019)

Müsste ja irgendwo bei Deining sein. Ich vermute mal den Weg zum Bahnhof. Der Hohlweg ist da sicher. Aber sind da solche Felsen?


----------



## pristo (1. August 2019)

Deining ist richtig. Die Felsenschlucht Deining beginnt direkt hinter dem Feuerwehrhaus. Nur ein kleines Schild
am Jurasteig weist darauf hin. Die Schlucht ist relativ lange und auf jeden Fall sehenswert. SuperSamuel bitte
weiter machen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. August 2019)

Also ein neues Rätsel von mir.
Die Mädls schauen auf welche Stadt?
Unten verläuft die Altmühl.


----------



## pristo (2. August 2019)

Die Stadt dürfte Dietfurt sein. Die zwei artlichen Mädels 
könnten dabei auf dem Kreuzberg sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. August 2019)

Völlig richtig. Du bist wieder dran.


----------



## pristo (2. August 2019)

Dann auf ein neues.
Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (4. August 2019)

Tipp: direkt am Jurasteig


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. August 2019)

Burgruine Pfaffenhofen bei Kastl.


----------



## pristo (5. August 2019)

Richtig, die dortige Schweppermannsburg. Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. August 2019)

OK. Ich mache dann mal weiter.
Bild vom Mai 2019. Diesmal ist der Jurasteig weit entfernt, auch ist hier kein namhafter Wanderweg in der Nähe.


----------



## pristo (5. August 2019)

Könnte Hackenhofen sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. August 2019)

Richtig. Ging ja schnell.
Standort:    https://opentopomap.org/#marker=16/49.17368/11.71795


----------



## pristo (5. August 2019)

Das Solarfeld hat`s verraten.
Wo ist dieser Aussichtspunkt?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. August 2019)

"Schöne Aussicht"   ???       

Hier in etwa:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				




Blick auf Berching, direkt am Frankenweg.


----------



## pristo (6. August 2019)

Richtig!


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. August 2019)

Also dann bin ich wohl wieder an der Reihe und hoffe, dass sich auch mal wieder andere trauen...
Aufgenommen im Mai 2019, da war noch alles saftig grün.
Tip 1: Grenzgebiet Oberpfalz/Oberbayern, Kreis NM/EI
Tip 2: Der neue Kanal ist nicht weit entfernt davon.
Tip 3: Ein bekannter Vertrieb von regionalen Bioprodukten ist nicht weit weg.
Tip 4: Der Weg auf dem Bild führt zu einer ausgeschilderten Höhle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (9. August 2019)

Tip 1 dürfte zum Gebiet um Beilngries führen.
Tip 3 könnte Kloster Plankstetten sein.
Tip 4 könnte das Krügerloch sein.
War da schon ein paar Mal. An den Steg kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern. 
Ist das der Fußweg von Plankstetten zum Krügerloch?


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. August 2019)

Soweit alles richtig..... Weiter machen.... Bitte


----------



## pristo (10. August 2019)

Ich habe gerade kein passendes Foto. Bitte jemand anderes weiter machen. Danke.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. August 2019)

Dann dränge ich mich mal vor. 





Pause machen unter sich küssenden Bäumen - wo in der Oberpfalz gibt's sowas?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. August 2019)

Erster Tipp.

Wer sich neben die Bäume setzt, geniesst diese Aussicht:


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. August 2019)

Evtl. im Tal der Schwarzen Laber bei Alling-Schönhofen?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. August 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Tal der Schwarzen Laber bei Alling-Schönhofen


Der erste Schritt ist gemacht, aber ich möchte wie immer die GENAUE Stelle wissen .


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. August 2019)

Hier wäre meine Vermutung:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Pakalolo (13. August 2019)

Gegenüber würde ich vermuten.
Hohe Wand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (13. August 2019)

And the winner is .... @Pakalolo!


----------



## Pakalolo (13. August 2019)

Hier durfte ich als Kind spielen, über Zinnen und Felsen klettern und letztendlich auch lernen Schönes zu erkennen. Es ist uns dabei nie etwas passiert...zum Glück. Heute ist aber Geländer angebracht. 
In einem Buch wurde dieser oberpfälzische Ort als sizilianischster Ort außerhalb Siziliens beschrieben.


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. August 2019)

.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. August 2019)

@SuperSamuel Naja, aber den Standort hast du halt nicht erraten -- die Felsen waren nicht ohne Grund mit auf dem Bild . Sind auch im OSM eingezeichnet.

Aber keine Sorge, es wird bestimmt nicht lange dauern, bis du wieder dran bist!


----------



## Pakalolo (15. August 2019)

Kleine Hilfe....dort findet jedes Jahr eine tolle Fahrrad Veranstaltung statt, mit mehreren RR und MTB Strecken.


----------



## pristo (15. August 2019)

Das angeführte Buch könnte „Hopfenblut im Eozän“ vom Riedenburger Autor Engelbert Huber sein.
Den RR-Marathon dort bin ich auch schon mehrere Male gefahren.
Es könnte sich um Lupburg handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (15. August 2019)

Alles vollkommen richtig, das Buch kann ich im Gegensatz zur Radveranstaltung jedoch nicht weiter empfehlen, als Lehrer war Hr. Huber besser. 
Bitte weitermachen @pristo.


----------



## pristo (15. August 2019)

Auf welchen Ort schaue ich hier:


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. August 2019)

NM Opf?


----------



## pristo (15. August 2019)

Stimmt, du bist´s.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. August 2019)

Wo entstand dieses Foto im Kreis NM?
Sehr nahe an der Jurasteig Hauptroute.
Standort im Gemeindebereich Berching.

Lösung:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. August 2019)

Neuer Versuch: Welcher Ort ist hier sichtbar?

Die abgebildete Kapelle ist ca. 10 km südwestlich vom Landratsamt in Amberg entfernt


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. August 2019)

Hier die gesuchte Wallfahrtskirche.
1684 erbaut von Johann Joachim Freiherr von Rummel.
Ein Ortsteil der Gemeinde Ursensollen.
Die Tipps sollten bereits ausreichend sein.


----------



## Phantomas (28. August 2019)

Wallfahrtskirche Peter und Paul Seubersdorf


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. August 2019)

Oh oh.... leider sehr weit davon entfernt...

Bitte die Entfernung vom LRA in AM beachten.


----------



## Phantomas (6. September 2019)

Katholische Kirche St. Josef in Zant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (6. September 2019)

Endlich...       ………  Lange lange hat es gedauert... Bitte weiter machen!!!


----------



## Phantomas (6. September 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 907018


----------



## Phantomas (6. September 2019)

Welchen Trail fährt der Biker ? Kleine Hilfe,  ist im Bereich Neumarkt


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. September 2019)

Nun ja, das kann jetzt irgendwie überall sein...
Gibt es mehr Details?


----------



## Phantomas (9. September 2019)

Das Schild würde aufgestellt!


----------



## prince67 (9. September 2019)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Das Schild würde aufgestellt!


Warum werden dann nur die Biker ausgesperrt und nicht auch die Fußgänger?
Das zeigt doch, dass die "Wildruhezone" nur wieder vergeschoben wird.

EDIT: Sehe gerade, dass das Schild keinen Stempel von den Staatsforsten hat. Einfach Schild eintfernen!
Immer die Umweltverschmutzung.


----------



## scratch_a (9. September 2019)

Schwieriges Thema...man muss schon auch dazu sagen, dass dieser Trail im Prinzip erst heuer (illegal) gemacht worden ist und es in diesem Eck schon paar gibt, bei denen es auch immer mal wieder etwas Ärger gab.
Natürlich sollten sich auch dann alle daran halten, wenn es eine "richtige" Wildruhezone wäre. Unten ist eine große Sandgrube mit großer Baufirma, paar Meter weiter eine vielbefahrene Bundesstraße, beim Einstieg ein großes Windrad...weiß nicht, ob da dann paar Biker besonders stören. Finde den Weg aber auch nicht so lohnend, so dass es mich stört, wenn ich ihn nicht fahre. Bin aber eh nur noch relativ selten in NM unterwegs.

Aber zurück zum Rätsel, es sollte dann bei Graßahof sein. Genauer will ich es nicht definieren, weil es doch etwas kritisch ist. Falls es richtig ist und als richtige Antwort zählt, würde morgen Nachmittag/Abend ein neues Rätsel kommen.


----------



## Phantomas (10. September 2019)

Du hast recht , in jeglicher Hinsicht  und bist dran  glaube der Trail wird "Killerbambi " genannt


----------



## scratch_a (10. September 2019)

Wo ist dieses Schild (Oberpfalz)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (13. September 2019)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber so ne Mauer wäre in Berching, Richtung Rachental. Aber alles nur Vermutung.


----------



## scratch_a (13. September 2019)

Nein, weit weg davon. Ist sehr nahe an der Grenze zu Franken. Steht unter einer Burg.


----------



## scratch_a (18. September 2019)

Weiterer Tipp: Gemeinde Birgland


----------



## Lenka K. (18. September 2019)

Das hab' ich schon mal gesehen, aber wo?

Dank Tipp tippe ich auf Lichtenegg .


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2019)

Richtig getippt! (im Auftrag von @scratch_a  )


----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2019)

Dann weiter mit Niederbayern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2019)

Könnte das am Mühlgrabentrail am Hirschenstein sein?


----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Könnte das am Mühlgrabentrail am Hirschenstein sein?


Nicht ganz, aber in unmittelbarer Nähe. Und der Felsbrocken hat einen Namen ...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2019)

Dann weiß ich jedenfalls auf welcher Tour ich den Felsbrocken gesehen hab und auch überlegt hab, ihn für's Rätsel hier zu fotografieren.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2019)

Parallel zum Mühlgraben war der Weg, laut Gpsies heißt das Ding Waldmansstein? (Oder heißt so die Eule, die wir schonmal hatten und die da auch in der Nähe steht, wenn mein Gedächtnis mich nicht täuscht?)


----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2019)

Waldmannstein nahe Schufleck ist richtig!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. September 2019)

Dann auf ein neues Oberpfalz-Rätsel: Wo steht dieses schöne Schild?? (Sorry, musste viel unkenntlich machen.)


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. September 2019)

Vermutlich im Wald östlich von Tyrolsberg....!?!


----------



## scratch_a (19. September 2019)

Nein, kalt.


----------



## Brezensalzer (28. September 2019)

Der Ort muss wohl in der Schnittmenge von Oberpfalz und Geltungsbereich des VGN liegen.


----------



## scratch_a (28. September 2019)

Da bin ich jetzt überfragt, ob das so stimmt. Aber das Bild ist in der relativen Nähe zu meinem letzten Rätselbild. War auf der selben Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (28. September 2019)

Doch, doch, müsst schon so sein, denn das VGN-Logo unten am Schild hat Deine Holde nicht verpixelt ... 

P.S.; Ich wollt ja schon ganz siebengscheit schreiben, dass die Schnittmenge zwischen Geltungsbereich des VGN und Niederbayern eine leere Menge ist, aber des stimmt gar ned.


----------



## Brezensalzer (29. September 2019)

Hat's was mit dem Stockententrail in Etzelwang zu tun? Das würde die Kriterien Oberpfalz + VGN erfüllen.


----------



## scratch_a (29. September 2019)

Jepp, das ist ein Schild vom Stockententrail in Etzelwang. Ist irgendwo oberhalb vom Skihang, in der Nähe bei der ehemaligen Skisprungschanze.


----------



## Brezensalzer (29. September 2019)

War aber, das muss ich der Fairness halber sagen, erguglt. Da gibt's eine Facebook-Seite auf die ich nicht verweisen will, weil ich FB ned mag ...

Hier neues Rätsel, wahrscheinlich zu einfach, aus der Oberpfalz:


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. September 2019)

Erinnert mich an die kleine Brücke über den Mühlhauser Bach kurz nachdem der Jakobsweg von Kastl kommend die Straße gequert hat. Da ging de r Jakobsweg links weiter, rechts ging's nach Mühlhausen. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich täusch, bin erst einmal dort gewesen...


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. September 2019)

Nein, da ist es nicht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. September 2019)

Guuuut, ich hätte auch kein Bild.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2019)

Also wenn das Paradiestal in der Oberpfalz ware, dann würd ich sagen Paradiestal 

G.


----------



## Pakalolo (30. September 2019)

Zwischen Dietfurt und Breitenbrunn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Zwischen Dietfurt und Breitenbrunn?



Ne, dann ware es ja in der Oberpfalz. Ich kenne nur des bei Stadelhofen, da in der Nähe. Des ist aber in Franken.

G.


----------



## SuShu (30. September 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also wenn das Paradiestal in der Oberpfalz ware, dann würd ich sagen Paradiestal
> 
> G.


Das ist aber doch ein Trockental?


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. September 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Zwischen Dietfurt und Breitenbrunn?


Ja, näher an Breitenbrunn - mit Blickrichtung Breitenbrunn. Der Bach ist die Wissinger Laaber.

@Pakalolo ist dran.


----------



## Pakalolo (30. September 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Hier neues Rätsel, wahrscheinlich zu einfach, aus der Oberpfalz:





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, dann ware es ja in der Oberpfalz.


----------



## Pakalolo (30. September 2019)

Vielleicht kennt es ja jemand. Die Story "dahinter" ist recht interessant.
Oberpfalz!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. September 2019)

SuShu schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch ein Trockental?



Also irgendwo da drinnen geht auch ein Fluß durch. Weil da auch so Schleußchen waren als ich durchlief.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (30. September 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Also irgendwo da drinnen geht auch ein Fluß durch. Weil da auch so Schleußchen waren als ich durchlief.
> 
> G.


Hast recht. Im Süden ist noch ein kurzer Bachlauf, der in die Wiesent mündet.


----------



## Pakalolo (2. Oktober 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 916849
> 
> Vielleicht kennt es ja jemand. Die Story "dahinter" ist recht interessant.
> Oberpfalz!



Hinweis: Wenn man dem Weg folgt, stößt man auf ein seit 1945 verlassenes Dorf. Die Ruinen der Häuser sind teilweise noch zu sehen, der Friedhof wurde restauriert und die Grundmauern der Kirche wieder aufgerichtet.


----------



## Pakalolo (4. Oktober 2019)

Der Weg ist ein Teil eines bekannten grenzüberschreitenden Radwanderwegs.


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2019)

Das ist bei Georgenberg, Waldheim


----------



## Pakalolo (4. Oktober 2019)

Nein, es ist ein Stück weiter südlich.


----------



## ragazza (4. Oktober 2019)

Dann ist es Plöss.


Pakalolo schrieb:


> Nein, es ist ein Stück weiter südlich.


ok, dann ist es wohl Plöss. Die schmalen bayrisch-böhmischen Übergänge sehen sich oft recht ähnlich, auch die Geschichte dazu. Ich kenne noch lebende Zeitzeugen, die tatsächlich auf dieser Grenze als Kinder herangewachsen sind und am Tag x-mal die Seite wechselten. Erst die Vertreibung 1945 setzte dem ein Ende und der eiserne Vorhang ließ die Gegend veröden. Ich kenne eine Frau (JG 1932) die bei der Vertreibung 1945 ihre Ziege im Stall vergessen hatte. Da sie aber die tschechischen Zöllner alle persönlich kannte, durfte sie zurück und die Ziege nachholen


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Oktober 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> Dann ist es Plöss


Richtig, du bist dran. Der Übergang ist Friedrichshäng, Lkr. Schwandorf.

Die Geschichte dahinter betrifft in ähnlicher Art und Weise natürlich alle verlassenen Grenzdörfer. Meine Großelternfamile lebte dort, ich kenne auch viele Geschichten und die Historie. Insbesondere das Thema Flucht und Vertreibung ist heute wieder aktueller denn je, die Fluchtgründe sehr ähnlich. Tschechische Nationalisten haben nach dem Krieg aus Rache die deutschsprachige Bevölkerung enteignet (rechtlich legitimiert durch die Benes Dekrete) , es kam auch zu Mord und Totschlag und die Leute hinterließen Hab und Gut.
Im Dorf Plöss lebten hauptsächlich Bauern und Handwerker, deren Beziehungen zur tschechischen Bevölkerung offenbar stets freundschaftlich waren.
Die Gegend um Plöss ist einen Besuch mit dem Bike oder zu Fuß wert. Wer dem Zivilisationsstress entfliehen will und dort mal auf einer Holzbank verweilt kommt zur Ruhe. Außer Wind ist dort nämlich nichts zu hören.


----------



## ragazza (5. Oktober 2019)

ok, so back to topic:
Heute mal etwas leichtes, vielleicht kommen hier auch mal meine fränkischen Landsleute zum Zug.
Dieses Bild entstand vor wenigen Wochen auf unserer letzten 3-Tagestour: Wo liegt dieses Freiluftkino ?


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Oktober 2019)

Ist das Alfeld?


----------



## ragazza (5. Oktober 2019)

nein, ganz kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mich? (6. Oktober 2019)

ragazza schrieb:


> ok, so back to topic:
> Heute mal etwas leichtes, vielleicht kommen hier auch mal meine fränkischen Landsleute zum Zug.
> Dieses Bild entstand vor wenigen Wochen auf unserer letzten 3-Tagestour: Wo liegt dieses Freiluftkino ?Anhang anzeigen 919092



Das ist das Landschaftskino am Jurasteig mit Blick auf Rohrbach bei Kallmünz.
Schöne Ecke, da war ich vor Kurzem auch erst!


----------



## ragazza (6. Oktober 2019)

Mich? schrieb:


> Das ist das Landschaftskino am Jurasteig mit Blick auf Rohrbach bei Kallmünz.
> Schöne Ecke, da war ich vor Kurzem auch erst!


Exakt. Der ganze Jurasteig ist immer wieder ein MTB Schmankerl


----------



## Mich? (6. Oktober 2019)

Da hast Du recht!

Weiter gehts ebenfalls in der Oberpfalz.
Als Tipp: oben im Stein sammelt sich Wasser in einem kleinen Tümpel.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2019)

Ui, ein riesengroßer Granitarschbacken 

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Oktober 2019)

Goldlehrpfad in Oberviechtach?

Ich mein ich bin da schon hochgekraxelt und hab mich noch ueber das seniorenaugliche Treppchen gefreut und vor allem meine Begleitung hat sich gefreut. Weil üblicherweise kletter ich ueberall drauf und besonders wenn es aus Stein ist und manchmal fall ich runter und die Dame flickt mich regelmäßig zamm.
Das war auch die, die mich im Tonschlamm gerettet hat. So ein Life-Coach is was feines.

Edith sagt : Nee da war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Mich? (6. Oktober 2019)

Leider nein, der Granitarschbacken liegt weiter südlich. 

Wenn man auf der Leiter steht, siehts so aus.


----------



## Mich? (10. Oktober 2019)

Da scheinbar die Ecke keiner so genau kennt, lös ich mal auf.

Der Felsbrocken ist der Wasserstein bei Nittenau.
Er lässt sich schön in eine Tour im Regental einbinden. 
Vorallem die Wälder zwischen Hirschling und Stefling Richtung Jugenberg sind eine Empfehlung wert! 

Dann darf wer anders weitermachen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich wusste ich war da mit einer ehemals jungen Dame. Leider hab ich die andere gefragt und nicht beide. Jo mei jetzt hob i mei Radeln so bunt gmacht dos i woass wegm Profil, des wer mer für mei Girlz aah recht.

@Mich?: Bitte ein neues Raetselbild aus dieser oder ähnlicher schönen Gegend. 

Oberpfalz - da wo im Winter der Kühlschrank wärmer als draussen ist.


----------



## Mich? (10. Oktober 2019)

Alles klar, dann mach ich nochmal eins!
Wo versteckt sich diese Brücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. Oktober 2019)

Drei Burgen Steig bei Riedenburg.

Da hats mich vor zwei Jahren uebel treppab in einer nachfolgenden engen Kehre hingelegt.
Man darf da nicht Rad fahren. Wusste ich aber nicht, hab mich auf die Strecke "drauf-verfahren".

In Riedenburg gibt es eine sehr gute Brauerei. Das Riedenburger Brauhaus. Leider hat deren Biergarten nur noch jeden dritten Samstag im Monat offen.
Und zum Wandern und oder Radfahren gibt es sehr viele tolle Ziele und Touren.

Edith sach nix......
Ich hab grade meine Bilder raussuchen wollen und hab aber nur Kleinbildfilme fotografiert. Die muesste ich erst einscannen.

Aber wer von der Bruecke Richtung Riedenburg geht bzw von Riedenburg bergauf, der  wird mit dem Blick auf ein urururaltes Haus, das originalgetreu restauriert wurde, belohnt. Dachrinne, Fenster oder Zaun - absolute Detailtreue. 
Der Burgensteig beginnt / endet mit seinem Verlauf am bzw hinter dem Haus. Zu jeder Jahreszeit ist dieser Steig ein Gewinn für  die Seele.

Also zu Fuss mein ich.....


----------



## Neo_78 (14. Oktober 2019)

Mich? schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht!
> 
> Weiter gehts ebenfalls in der Oberpfalz.
> Als Tipp: oben im Stein sammelt sich Wasser in einem kleinen Tümpel.
> ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Oktober 2019)

@Dirty-old-man  …. du musst weitermachen! ;-)


----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Oktober 2019)

Nordöstliche Oberpfalz. Sehr östlich.


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Oktober 2019)

Es ist noch in Deutschland? Auf den ersten Blick hätte ich das Grenzgebiet auf der CZ-Seite vermutet?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. Oktober 2019)

Ja das ist allertiefste Opf

Erst vor wenigen Jahren wurden die hölzernen Leitpfosten gegen Kunststoff ersetzt. Allerdings sind noch viele Ortschaften durchnummeriert ohne Strassennamen.

Der gesuchte Flecken ist Bestandteil eines regional beliebten Fahrradweges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Oktober 2019)

Liegt es am Vizinalbahnradweg?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. Oktober 2019)

Nein


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Oktober 2019)

Aber es ist ein (ehemaliges) Bahngelände?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. Oktober 2019)

Ja


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Oktober 2019)

Bahnhof Eslarn


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. Oktober 2019)

Ja. Teil des Bockl-Radweges


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Oktober 2019)

Somit fühle ich mich als Sieger und mache hier mal weiter.
Der gesuchte Standort ist im Kreis NM, Gemeinde Berg, ein paar hundert Meter von Mittelfranken entfernt.
Tip: Die Tankstelle Endres in Traunfeld ist 2.200m Luftlinie (vom Standort aus in Richtung Nord-Ost) davon entfernt.


----------



## CC. (3. November 2019)

Was is'n hier eigentlich los?


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. November 2019)

Auflösung hier:      >>>    https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.39950/11.45645
******
Neuer Versuch, ein Tal ohne Straßenverkehr im südlichen Kreis NM. Wo war ich da?
Viel los hier, vor allem am Wochenende: Wandern, Joggen, Radeln, Hunde ausführen. Alles möglich.


----------



## pristo (4. November 2019)

Sallmannsdorfer Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (4. November 2019)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Auflösung hier:      >>>    https://opentopomap.org/#marker=17/49.39950/11.45645
> ******



Obwohl ich nur paar km davon entfernt wohne, habe ich es nicht erkannt, sorry.


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. November 2019)

@pristo Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. November 2019)

_"ein Tal ohne Straßenverkehr im südlichen Kreis NM"_ - irgendwo an der weißen Laaber zwischen Waltersberg und Deining?


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. November 2019)

@Brezensalzer      Nein. Leider wieder nicht!


----------



## franzam (7. November 2019)

Zwischen Wissing und Breitenbrunn?


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. November 2019)

Richtig. Das Heutal. 





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				



….
@franzam   >>   Du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## franzam (7. November 2019)

Ok, hier ist eins:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. November 2019)

Muehlbaechltal suedoestlich Ruine Schellenberg?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2019)

Shit, ich dachte jetzt kommt was was ich sofort erkenne...besonders wenn Felsen drauf sind 
Die Stelle kenn ich aber net Doppel
Dann rate ich auch mal, wenn das über mir nicht stimmt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. November 2019)

Grosse Teufelskueche bei Pilmersreuth.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist auf der bildlinken Anhöhe eine kleine Sitzgelegenheit mit wilder Feuerstelle und oben auf den Steingipfeln mehrere Schuesselsteine


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2019)

Teufelsküche hätte ich auch als erstes geraten    

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. November 2019)

Die Homosapiens- Basics-Lounge in der linken Felsmatratze mit Rauchschwaerzung hatte mich zur Teufelskueche gebracht. 
Als Fatbike-Fahrer schaut man ja immer nach guenstiger Uebernachtung aufgrund des in den Bike-Medien beschriebenen "nahe Null befindlichen"  Sex appeals.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Die Homosapiens- Basics-Lounge in der linken Felsmatratze mit Rauchschwaerzung hatte mich zur Teufelskueche gebracht.
> Als Fatbike-Fahrer schaut man ja immer nach guenstiger Uebernachtung aufgrund des in den Bike-Medien beschriebenen "nahe Null befindlichen"  Sex appeals.



Mich hätte zur Teufelsküche gebracht, weil das sein Revier ist und für mich die einzige Felslandschaft die ich optisch nicht im Kopf habe 
Wobei man ja nie alles kennt 

G.


----------



## franzam (7. November 2019)

Teufelsküche stimmt. Der dreckige alte Mann darf weitermachen. 
@LB Jörg. da warn wir doch schon mal!


----------



## scratch_a (7. November 2019)

Keine Ahnung, wo das ist. Aber mich würde interessieren, warum keiner aufm Rad sitzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. November 2019)

Mittlere östliche Opf - dort wo die Bewohner steinreich sind.


----------



## CC. (7. November 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wo das ist. Aber mich würde interessieren, warum keiner aufm Rad sitzt?


Radfahrer


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. November 2019)

Waldnaabtal? Aber ist wohl zu nördlich?!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. November 2019)

Nein, es ist nicht die Waldnaab.

Aber im Kreis NEW / WEN


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. November 2019)

Hmmm.... Die Pfreimd?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. November 2019)

Nein.
Kreis NEW


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. November 2019)

Leraubach?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. November 2019)

Nein, nicht im Lerautal


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Teufelsküche stimmt. Der dreckige alte Mann darf weitermachen.
> @LB Jörg. da warn wir doch schon mal!



Ja vor 15 Jahren  Muß ich wohl mal wieder hin 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Mittlere östliche Opf - dort wo die Bewohner steinreich sind.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 934866



Evtl. Doost?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. November 2019)

Ja der Doost


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ja der Doost



Krassometer 3000, war auch wieder nur geraten  Da war ich auch seit hunderten von Jahren nicht mehr  Bild folgt wenn ich daheim bin.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2019)

Soderla, wie im Frankenrätsethread hab ich auch einen oberpfälzer Torbogen. 
Gleich ein Tip. Er ist so nah an der Frankengrenze, das ich auf die Karte schauen mußte, um zu gucken obs in der zivilisierten Oberpfalz oder im rückständigen Franken ist 







G.


----------



## franzam (8. November 2019)

mmh, entweder... oder? 
Gehört zur Verwaltungsgemeinschaft Eschenbach oder kemnath. Tippe aber ersteres


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> mmh, entweder... oder?
> Gehört zur Verwaltungsgemeinschaft Eschenbach oder kemnath. Tippe aber ersteres



Oh, du stellst schwierige Fragen. Aber wenn ich tippen würde dann würd ich eher Kemnath sagen 
Gleich noch ein Tip, man kann garnicht soweit davon entfernt Ski fahren 

G.


----------



## 0815p (9. November 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soderla, wie im Frankenrätsethread hab ich auch einen oberpfälzer Torbogen.
> Gleich ein Tip. Er ist so nah an der Frankengrenze, das ich auf die Karte schauen mußte, um zu gucken obs in der zivilisierten Oberpfalz oder im rückständigen Franken ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 935115
> ...


Owacht?


----------



## maddn11 (9. November 2019)

Ich bin zwar nur einer der benannten Rückständigen , aber ich würde auf den Anzenberg tippen, da mir das Felsgestein nach Basalt aussieht und da ja auch gerne solche Formationen entstehen.


----------



## maddn11 (9. November 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nur einer der benannten Rückständigen , aber ich würde auf den Anzenberg tippen, da mir das Felsgestein nach Basalt aussieht und da ja auch gerne solche Formationen entstehen.



Das war Quatsch, das ist in der Nähe vom anderen Kemnath. Von dort hab ich keine Wanderkarte...
Aber vielleicht Ramberg?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2019)

Anzenberg und Ramberg ist falsch, aber das Kemnath wäre das Gleiche. Basalt ist es auch nicht 
Und wie gesagt, es ist ein Torbogen unter dem man durchlaufen kann.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (9. November 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ja der Doost


ich dachte eigentlich, ich kenn den Doost sehr gut, war erst vor zwei Wochen wieder dort. Wie alt ist denn dieses Bild ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (9. November 2019)

Drei Wochen alt.

Es ist der flussabwaertsseitige Teil vom Doost.


----------



## franzam (9. November 2019)

zum Rätsel: Meine nächster Tipp wäre auch Anzenstein gewesen. Aber wahrscheinlich Flötztal, bzw Rotenfels


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> zum Rätsel: Meine nächster Tipp wäre auch Anzenstein gewesen. Aber wahrscheinlich Flötztal, bzw Rotenfels



Richtig, der Rote Fels, bzw. beim Roten Fels oder Rotenfels zwischen Mehlmeißel und Ahornberg 
Kann man gut Rigelpause drauf machen 

G.


----------



## franzam (10. November 2019)

Hab auch erst gemeint es wäre Basalt. Jetzt schau ich mal, ob ich ein passendes Bild finde.


----------



## franzam (12. November 2019)

oh mei, mein externe Festplatte mag nicht mehr. Jetzt muss ich was ungeplantes nehmen. Die Frage ist:  welche Stadt sieht man?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (12. November 2019)

Vom Hohenbogen runter auf Neukirchen?


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. November 2019)

Scheint mir eher so, dass der Bergzug auf den man blickt (eher rechts) der Hohe Bogen ist.


----------



## franzam (13. November 2019)

Noch ein Tipp:  es ist von hier aus aufgenommen
:


----------



## franzam (15. November 2019)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Scheint mir eher so, dass der Bergzug auf den man blickt (eher rechts) der Hohe Bogen ist.


nicht mal so schlecht. Aber welche Stadt sieht man?


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. November 2019)

Hohenwarth?


----------



## franzam (19. November 2019)

Hohenwarth ist es nicht. 
Ich geb ja zu, das Bild ist etwas gemein -ist ja schon 7 Jahre alt....


----------



## OLB EMan (22. November 2019)

zufällig reingeschaut und kurz nachgeforscht ... ->  liegt auf einer meiner Cerchovtouren ... is a Hütte oberhalb von Voithenberg mit Blick auf FuW. Mir ist aber nie aufgefallen das die so ausschaut  (Tunnelblick).

Google -> https://www.komoot.de/highlight/238591


----------



## franzam (23. November 2019)

Dich gibts auch noch?  

Aber Du hast recht ? 
und darfst weiter machen


----------



## OLB EMan (24. November 2019)

Natürlich gibts mich noch. Bin nur nicht mehr so oft im Forum.

Aufm Mond


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. November 2019)

Maxhuette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (24. November 2019)

Dann ist es aber schon ein sehr altes Bild...


----------



## franzam (25. November 2019)

weiß zwar nicht wo es ist, aber mir gefällt das Bild  ?

Ist es nördliche Oberpfalz?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2019)

Hmmh...würd auf Teichelberg tippen, bei Pechbrunn


G.


----------



## franzam (25. November 2019)

---Hätt ich auch vermutet. Oben ander Ecke mit Blick Richtung NO


----------



## OLB EMan (25. November 2019)

Ist ein aktuelles Bild


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...würd auf Teichelberg tippen, bei Pechbrunn
> 
> 
> G.



passt  hast wahrscheinlich meine facebookstory gesehen ? ... habs genommen weils ne krasse Landschaft ist und man das so nicht erwartet.

wers nicht kennt ... war nen Basaltsteinbruch der zum glück nicht weiter den ganzen Berg abtragen durfte.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2019)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Ist ein aktuelles Bild
> 
> 
> passt  hast wahrscheinlich meine facebookstory gesehen ? ... habs genommen weils ne krasse Landschaft ist und man das so nicht erwartet.
> ...



Ne habs sogar in echt erkannt, war mal drinnen. Außerdem, welcher solls sonst sein, in deiner Gegend 

Hier mal was das direkt am Wanderweg steht. Wo man aber glaub ich selten dran vorbei kommt. Ist im Fichtelgebirge.






G..


----------



## maddn11 (26. November 2019)

Die Wolfssäule am Scheibenberg.
Die erinnert an den letzten erlegten Wolf im Jahr 1882...

Das ist doch aber nicht Oberpfalz/Niederbayern???


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> Die Wolfssäule am Scheibenberg.
> Die erinnert an den letzten erlegten Wolf im Jahr 1882...
> 
> Das ist doch aber nicht Oberpfalz/Niederbayern???



Richtig  Ist genau  die Grenze Oberpfalz/Franken. Und da der letzte Wolf 1882 dort in der Oberpfalz geschossen wurde, wird er wohl auf oberpfälzer Seite stehen. Bin ich mal von ausgegangen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (26. November 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne habs sogar in echt erkannt, war mal drinnen. Außerdem, welcher solls sonst sein, in deiner Gegend


Gegenteiliges kann ich nicht beweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (26. November 2019)

Wo ist das?


----------



## franzam (26. November 2019)

Kann man zur Hütte in der Nähe inzwischen als Biker hinfahren, oder is der Wirt immer noch der gleiche D...?


----------



## maddn11 (26. November 2019)

Sag es halt, wenn du es weißt...

Das mit der Hütte kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich nehme die Gastronomie nur selten in Anspruch.


----------



## franzam (26. November 2019)

Naja, hab keine gscheiten Bilder   ,

Wenn ich was passendes finde, sag ichs. Wenn es wer anderes löst, ist es auch gut.


----------



## franzam (26. November 2019)

Hab ein Bild gefunden. 
Zur Lösung oben: Es ist am großen Riedelstein das Denkmal für den Schmidt Max


----------



## maddn11 (26. November 2019)

Richtig, du bist dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (26. November 2019)

ok, auf welches oberpfälzer Dorf schaut man hier runter?


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Dezember 2019)

Kannst Du eine (kleine) Hilfestellung geben?


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2019)

Bad Neualbenreuth vom dylen


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. Dezember 2019)

Soll heißen, das ist schon die Lösung, was ich nach dem Studium der topographischen Karte vermuten würde ...

Da komm ich allerdings selten hin, hätte es also nicht erkannt. 

Der Dylen ist, um das hier zu ergänzen und wenigstens etwas hilfreiches beizutragen, mit 939 m ü NN immerhin die zweithöchste Erhebung des Oberpfälzer Waldes, liegt aber schon auf tschechischem Gebiet. Der Dylen liegt ca. 5 km in südöstlicher Richtung von Neualbenreuth entfernt. 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dürfte auf dem Bild etwas links oberhalb der Kirche das Sibyllenbad zu sehen sein.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Dezember 2019)

Ja oben links ist das Sibyllenbad, das war für mich der Schlüssel (Falls es stimmt  ). Es gibt in der Oberpfalz nicht soviele Möglichkeiten so weit ins Tal zu schauen ohne das man bekanntere Sachen sieht (wobei das links hinten hinterm Baum wohl die Kösseine ist).


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. Dezember 2019)

Oh, sorry, OLB EMan, jetzt hab ich was durcheinandergebracht, ich dachte Du wärst der Rätselsteller ... deswegen war ich verwundert, dass die erbetene kleine Hilfestellung schon die Lösung ist


----------



## franzam (6. Dezember 2019)

Neualbenreuth stimmt. EMan hat sicher noch ein Bild auf Lager


----------



## OLB EMan (6. Dezember 2019)

in der oberpfalz ...


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2019)

Schwierig, bin zwar schon an einigen Holzkapellen vorbeigekommen, aber die kenn ich nicht wirklich.... 
Tippe aber mal auf  Bayerischer Wald.



Eigentlich ist das ja schon fast gemein von Dir, Eman!


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2019)

Bayerischer Wald stimmt schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2019)

Hab leider kein gescheites Bild mehr...


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2019)

kennst echt? liegt halt an nem grossen wanderweg


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2019)

Hab noch ein Bild gefunden -soll ichs lösen?


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2019)

klar


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2019)

es ist die Kapelle am Goldsteig auf dem Weg zum Riedelstein. ( hoffe ich )








						Mapy.cz
					

Nejpoužívanější mapový portál v ČR s celou řadou tématických map - základní, turistickou, cyklistickou, dopravní a plno dalších. Nabízí možnost reálného leteckého, panoramatického nebo 3D pohledu. Rozsáhlé množství obsahu, firem a turistických bodů zájmu. Umožňuje vyhledávání, plánování tras...




					de.mapy.cz


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2019)

jetzt wennst noch sagst für wen die gebaut wurde


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2019)

upps, k.A    meinst Du im kirchlichen Sinne?


----------



## franzam (8. Dezember 2019)

Also ein Bild. Wo ist das?





ist in der Oberpfalz


----------



## ostwind (8. Dezember 2019)

Waldnaabtal nähe Blockhütte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2019)

Schaut eher nach Kalkstein aus. Und wenn man sein Rad anschaut, dann könnte der Kalkstein auch schon wegerodiert sein....vom Alter her 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Also ein Bild. Wo ist das?
> 
> 
> ist in der Oberpfalz



ich mach in zukunft auch fotos mitten im wald


----------



## OLB EMan (8. Dezember 2019)

noch zur Kapelle ...


----------



## franzam (9. Dezember 2019)

Ist zwar fast mitten im Wald, ist kalkstein und das Bike und die Felsen existieren auch noch. Es liegt auch an einen  ( eigentlich)  bekannten Wanderweg..


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Dezember 2019)

Krottenseer Forst?
Ich bekam mal im Frankenrätselfred Prügel fürs Einstellen vom Rabenfels


----------



## franzam (9. Dezember 2019)

Du liegst ziemlich richtig. Weißt Dus genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (9. Dezember 2019)

Hmmm ... die moosige Wand kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Felsenlabyrinth bei Sackdilling? Da verlaufen auch der Östliche Albrandweg (Rotstrich) und der Gelbe Strich zusammen ...


----------



## franzam (9. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Hmmm ... die moosige Wand kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
> 
> Felsenlabyrinth bei Sackdilling? Da verlaufen auch der Östliche Albrandweg (Rotstrich) und der Gelbe Strich zusammen ...



Du bist gut!  ? 

da Du dich so gut auskennst:  Hast Du eigentlich so viel Zeit überall rum zu kommen? Wäre beneidenswert...


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Dezember 2019)

Ober- und Mittelfranken samt angrenzenden Oberpfalz sind halt meine Lieblingsbikereviere! 

Und ein photographisches Gedächtnis hab' ich auch noch .


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Dezember 2019)

Flurdenkmäler ... wo in der Oberpfalz steht dieses Gedenkkreuz?


----------



## franzam (10. Dezember 2019)

Schwierig, hast Du einen Tip? südl. oder nördl. Oberpfalz?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2019)

An Mittelfranken angrenzende Oberpfalz, quasi "mittlere" Oberpfalz .


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Dezember 2019)

Und das Marterl liegt an einem bekannten Wanderweg.


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Dezember 2019)

Es muss anscheinend ein weiterer Tipp her: der bekannte Wanderweg ist eine Runde, hat sich im Rätselfred schon öfters die Ehre gegeben und vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gab's sogar ein Marterlrätsel von mir ...

Jetztat aber!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2019)

Hmmh, in meiner Gegend ists auf jedenfall nicht, weil die Blumen unten 2 Zacken zu wenig haben 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Dezember 2019)

@LB Jörg Das ist kein Rätsel für Dich . Eher für @scratch_a oder @WarriorPrincess .

So als Tipp ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Dezember 2019)

Hm, könnte an der Zeugenbergrunde stehen, wo der Weg von Fuchsberg kommen kurz vor Höhenberg aus dem Wald auf den breiten Schotterweg mündet...


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Dezember 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> an der Zeugenbergrunde


Ist schon mal ein richtiger Anfang, aber das Marterl steht am Fusse eines anderen Berges.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Dezember 2019)

Puhh...auf solche Dinge achte ich selten beim Radeln   
Mir kam das Bild zwar bekannt vor, wüsste aber nicht wohin. 
Zeugenbergrunde hat halt viele "Berge" drin...Buchberg, Staufer Berg, Hohe Ahnt, Tyrolsberg, Großberg, Grünberg, Dillberg, Schlossberg, Wolfstein, Fuchsberg, Höhenberg


----------



## franzam (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich sag jetzt einfach mal Buchberg


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Dezember 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Staufer Berg, Hohe Ahnt, Tyrolsberg, Großberg, Grünberg, Dillberg, Schlossberg, Wolfstein, Fuchsberg, Höhenberg


Ja, eins von denen 



franzam schrieb:


> Buchberg


Der aber nicht 

OK, da wir nicht weiterkommen, hier ein Detail des Marterls ...


----------



## franzam (12. Dezember 2019)

Naja. war ein bischen schwer. jetzt ist es findbar, ohne Tipp hätte ich es nicht gefunden: das Staufer Marterl
Bin so frei:


			Stauf


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Dezember 2019)

And the winner ist ... derjenige, der das Internet am schnellstem bemüht hat . Das Marterl steht hier.

Es war wirklich schwer, auch weil es im Gegensatz zum Marterl am Buchberg auf der OSM-Karte nicht eingezeichnet ist.

@franzam Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## CC. (13. Dezember 2019)

@Lenka K. - Deine Rätselbilder sind gekennzeichnet durch Kleinformate und Kompression. Das ist meistens nicht dienlich. Versuchs doch mal mit 1280px als lange Seite. Ich wette, Deine Kamera kann das


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2019)

Gut, dann was leichtes und in besserer Auflösung   





Wo stehen die Gravelbikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (13. Dezember 2019)

CC. schrieb:


> @Lenka K. - Deine Rätselbilder sind gekennzeichnet durch Kleinformate und Kompression. Das ist meistens nicht dienlich. Versuchs doch mal mit 1280px als lange Seite. Ich wette, Deine Kamera kann das


Hä? Wo ist das Problem?

Ach so, du meinst, ich hätte ein hochauflösendes Bild hochladen sollen, damit die Inschrift gleich lesbar ist und gegoogelt werden kann?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Dezember 2019)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Puhh...auf solche Dinge achte ich selten beim Radeln


Das finde ich schade.

Gerade durch die Flurdenkmäler wird die Alltagsgeschichte der Gegend sichtbar ... aber klar, es ist eine profesionelle Deformation  .


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2019)

Sieht aus wie das Gipfelkreuz am Münchshofer Berg....wo ich mein Lebtag noch nicht war. Der Gipfel ist ja niedrieger als mein Haus steht 

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2019)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie das Gipfelkreuz am Münchshofer Berg....wo ich mein Lebtag nich nicht war. Der Gipfel ist ja niedrieger als mein Haus steht
> 
> G.


? Hast recht,, war doch zu einfach


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> ? Hast recht,, war doch zu einfach




Hab eben das gesamte IPäd durchgeguckt und mußte feststellen, es fehlen gebräuchliche Oberpfalzbilder. Hab schon alle hier verpufft :O
Na dann machen wir schnell weiter, mit schnellen lösbaren Lösungen 





G.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Dezember 2019)

Effendi .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2019)

Hat nix Anderes   

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2019)

Die oberen Treppen auch gefahren?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2019)

franzam schrieb:


> Die oberen Treppen auch gefahren?




Logisch, zumindest alle aus Stein  War ja schonmal als Rätselbild 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich hier kurz dazwischengrätschen darf: dein Bild von Steinen im Wald ist zwar schön, aber vielleicht wäre für die Nichteffendis ein Tipp hilfreich, damit es hier weitergeht?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2019)

Meinst du als Tip das es im Steinwald ist 
Aber eigentlich brauchts doch keine Tips, wissen ja schon zwei 
Beim nächstn Mal kommt wieder was was ihr auch net so schnell entziffert 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2019)

Scheinbar muß einer von euch herhalten 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Effendi .


hä ... wasn das? klärt mich mal auf ...


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2019)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> hä ... wasn das? klärt mich mal auf ...



Des is was fränkisches...

Gibt übriegens 1,4 neue Trails 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2019)

na willst ja dauernd net mit mir fahrn ?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2019)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na willst ja dauernd net mit mir fahrn ?



Lös lieber das Rätsel ?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2019)

kann ich net weil ich auf den beiden Felsen die meiner Meinung in Frage kommen noch nie war   . Den Saubaldfelsen hab ich noch nie gesehen ?, schätz aber das er das ist. Reiseneggerfelsen seh ich ja zumindest immer beim vorbeifahrn.
Will das Rätsel aber eh nicht lösen, da ich kein Foto hab .


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2019)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> kann ich net weil ich auf den beiden Felsen die meiner Meinung in Frage kommen noch nie war   . Den Saubaldfelsen hab ich noch nie gesehen ?, schätz aber das er das ist. Reiseneggerfelsen seh ich ja zumindest immer beim vorbeifahrn.
> Will das Rätsel aber eh nicht lösen, da ich kein Foto hab .



Zu spät, Saubadfelsen ist natürlich richtig... du bist dran ? ? ?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2019)

Na gut ... was gscheits hab ich nicht, aber da ich gern Strom fotografier ...  hier was einfaches und das wichtigste für den ElectricFlow


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2019)

Umspannwerk Irlmauth?


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2019)

ne ... das kennt man eh als Umspannwerk Straubinger Straße


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. Dezember 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Effendi .





OLB EMan schrieb:


> hä ... wasn das? klärt mich mal auf ...


Effendi stammt aus der Kultserie "Irgendwie und Sowieso". Die Serie wurde 1986 gedreht, spielt in 1968. Eine der Hauptfiguren "Effendi" genannt, gespielt von Robert Giggenbach, sagt in der Serie sinngemäß "Obwohl ich es weiß, sage ich es nicht." Vielleicht hat @Lenka K. den genauen Wortlaut noch ...

Übertragen auf das Bilderrätsel hier heißt das: Ich habe zwar kein Bild, das ich nach der erfolgreichen Lösung des Rätsels selbst einstellen könnte, ich möchte aber gern, dass die anderen wissen, dass ich es weiß, weil ich ein cleveres Bürschchen bin. Sorry Lenka, für die Übergehung des weiblichen Geschlechts, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren wohl alle Effendis männlich. 

P.S. Ich glaub, ich war auch schon mal Effendi


----------



## franzam (17. Dezember 2019)

Ja mei, wir wollen halt auch mal Bilder von anderen sehen...


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2019)

Was zum Foto ... im Hintergrund war etwas gut erkennbares und einzigartiges (für die Oberpfalz) in der Vergangenheit.

Aber lösen will ja eh keiner mehr .


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Dezember 2019)

Zur Zeit bin ich irgendwie der Schnellspanner vom Dienst ... ich hab gemeint, das Rätsel wär schon gelöst ...

Du meinst wohl das rotbraune Gebäude, das eher rechts zu sehen ist. Maxhütte, Stahlwerk oder Förderturm vom Braunkohlebergbau???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2019)

Braunkohle ist schon mal nicht soweit weg


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Dezember 2019)

Mein Smartphone hat nicht so die Auflösungsleistung, aber wenn das nur ein Doppelisolator ist je Freileitung sind es 110kV an der Übertragung und es ist das Umspannwerk in Schwandorf/ Dachelhofen. Auch das für "echte" Oberpfalz eher untypisch flache Gelände passt dann.
Rechts im Bild Reste des Kraftwerkes


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2019)

Im Hintergrund war ehem. das einzige Großkraftwerk der Oberpfalz.

Foto is ausm Internet: http://pics.photo-goetz.de/displayimage.php?album=67&pid=1798#top_display_media


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Dezember 2019)

Gebt mir Zeit bis morgen behufs Bild-Tour. Meine ueblichen Hausstrecken sind ja hier bekannt und ich möchte etwas interessantes einstellen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Dezember 2019)

Südliche Opf.

Bemerkenswert finde ich, dass das Fräulein selbst Motorrad fuhr. Was damals nicht üblich war und nur Damen mit starkem gesellschaftlichen Hintergrund selbstverantwortlich vorbehalten. Der Name ist auch heute noch in der Unternehmerkultur alteingesessen und mit hoher Integrität versehen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Dezember 2019)

Hilfestellung:
Der Unfallort liegt in einem heutigen hauptstadtnahen Waldstueck, 

in welchem sich eine "wild gebaute" Mtb-Trail-Strecke befindet
das sich östlich einer bekannten Donauradweggaststätte befindet, nicht jedoch direkt an diese anraint
welches westlich eines um werktaeglich etwa 1730 Uhr in den Verkehrsnachrichten regelmäßig genannten Stauschwerpunktes liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwo in dem Eck zwischen Naab und Donau, Großprüfening, Nittendorf, Etterzhausen, Bergmatting ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Dezember 2019)

hauptstadtnahes Waldstück

östlich einer bekannten Donauradweggaststätte(!!)

Nächste Hilfe:

südlich in wenigen Kilometern befindet sich eine Kurstadt
nördlich kommt man beim Verlassen des Waldstückes zu einer Tankstelle


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Dezember 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> südlich in wenigen Kilometern befindet sich eine Kurstadt


Kur"stadt", dass ich ned lach - Bad Abbach vielleicht


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Dezember 2019)

Jo mei a Tanzcafee ab 55 haben sie scho.

Aber : Ja passt. Jetzt nur noch das Wäldchen eingrenzen....


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Dezember 2019)

I moan etz, i dads wissn, aber i mach etz oan af Effendi, soin de andan weidaradn ...

Also, wenn's bis morgen keiner gelöst hat, dann.


----------



## Phantomas (24. Dezember 2019)

Das ist am Dürrbuckel zwischen Großberg und Hohengebraching ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. Dezember 2019)

Ja, etwa dort wo auf der Kartenzieleingrenzung die rote Raute ist.


----------



## Phantomas (25. Dezember 2019)

Befindet sich in der Nähe von Neumarkt , Richtung Südost ? würde ich sagen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Dezember 2019)

Lengenbachtal?


----------



## Phantomas (25. Dezember 2019)

Ja, dachte schon das es etwas zu leicht ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (25. Dezember 2019)

Zum Glück hab ich noch eins gefundenen... Wo stehen wir und können quasi von der Oberpfalz in den Nachbar-Regierungsbezirk spucken?




@SuShu war dabei, als das Foto entstand....


----------



## Brezensalzer (28. Dezember 2019)

Ziemlich viel Wald, daher vermutlich nicht Neumarkter Gegend sondern um Auerbach - Pegnitz?


----------



## ragazza (29. Dezember 2019)

vielleicht viel weiter südlich und wir schauen von der Opf nach Niederbayern rein ?


----------



## scratch_a (29. Dezember 2019)

Es ist nicht Neumarkter Gegend, richtig. Auerbach-Pegnitz ist nicht richtig, aber auch nicht allzu weit entfernt. Man schaut von der Oberpfalz nach Mittelfranken, wobei Oberfranken nicht mehr weit weg ist.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwo im Hirschbachtal?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2019)

Ja.


----------



## franzam (29. Dezember 2019)

mmh, ich hätte eher Ecke Unterachtel mit Blick Riichtung  Hartenstein getippt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2019)

Nö, Hirschbach passte schon - bloß halt nicht im Tal... Der Standpunkt ist rein vom Namen her betrachtet eher sehr weit oben.


----------



## franzam (29. Dezember 2019)

Von der Höhe und den Überblick müßte es  dann die Eckke Prellstein, Hauseck-Blick  bzw. Luginsland sein. Ist jetzt aber nur geraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (29. Dezember 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Nö, Hirschbach passte schon - bloß halt nicht im Tal... Der Standpunkt ist rein vom Namen her betrachtet eher sehr weit oben.


Es gibt doch das Höhenglück...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2019)

Beides schon sehr nah, aber es gibt noch "was da drüber".


----------



## maddn11 (29. Dezember 2019)

Überhöhenglück?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2019)

Schau halt mal nach oben, was da überm Höhenglück ist...


----------



## maddn11 (29. Dezember 2019)

Am Himmel!!

Aber der Mittagsfels ist höher...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2019)

Richtig!!!
Ich schrieb ja auch "rein vom Namen her betrachtet"... 

Edit: Und der Mittagsfels wär ja schon im Frankenland...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann auch schwer :


----------



## franzam (30. Dezember 2019)

Grob, welche Ecke?


----------



## maddn11 (30. Dezember 2019)

Sorry, das war bei genauerem Hinsehen nicht mehr die Oberpfalz.
Dann hab ich nur was leichteres:


----------



## maddn11 (31. Dezember 2019)

Will im alten Jahr keiner mehr?
Es ist seehr weit östlich. Die Biketechniker müssten doch die Steintreppen im Zustieg kennen! Die vergisst man nicht mehr...


----------



## scratch_a (31. Dezember 2019)

maddn11 schrieb:


> ...Biketechniker...



Bin raus 

Und ich wüsste auch nicht, dass ich dort schon mal jemanden zugeschaut hätte, so dass ich die Stelle kennen könnte. Da müssen andere ran.


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Dezember 2019)

Gesteinstechnisch: Bayrischer / Oberpfälzer Wald.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. Dezember 2019)

Ochsenkopf Gegend? Da wo Bleistift und Radiergummi-Tuerme sind?


----------



## maddn11 (31. Dezember 2019)

*?*


----------



## maddn11 (31. Dezember 2019)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ochsenkopf Gegend? Da wo Bleistift und Radiergummi-Tuerme sind?


Nein, der bayrische Wald war besser


----------



## maddn11 (1. Januar 2020)

Hmm, dachte es wäre einfach.

Kleinere Tipp:
der Berg hat ein Gipfelkreuz.
  

Großer Tipp:
Der Berg ist über 1000m hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddn11 (3. Januar 2020)

Es ist die große Kanzel bei Mauth in Niederbayern.









						Datei:Große Kanzel- Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald.jpg – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Das Bild hatte ich mir auch schon geklaut (hab dort vor Aufregung beim Biken nicht fotografiert) und ich weiß jetzt nix passendes mehr aus der Region. Wer was hat, darf weitermachen!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. Januar 2020)

Ach das ist schade. Mach halt ein Bild auf einer Deiner nächsten Touren. Auf die paar Tage kommts nicht an.


----------



## maddn11 (4. Januar 2020)

Nee, bin gerade voll im Wintersportmodus und komme den Monat nicht zum Biken.
Wer ein Bild hat, soll es einstellen!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Januar 2020)

"Städtedreieck" in der Oberpfalz


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. Januar 2020)

Wieviele Fatbikes hast Du eigentlich?


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. Januar 2020)

_"Das gemeinsame Mittelzentrum Städtedreieck besteht aus den Städten Teublitz, Burglengenfeld und Maxhütte-Haidhof."_

http://www.region-staedtedreieck.de/seite/123310/region.html

Aber wegen des genauen Standpunkts: Keinen blassen Schimmer ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Januar 2020)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Wieviele Fatbikes hast Du eigentlich?


Tour: Stevens Mobster
Natural-born-Scheixwetter-Rad:Cannondale
Wenns auch mal weh tun darf: Cube Nutrail race.
Das Cannondale fahr ich nur etwa 200h im Jahr. Der Olaf ist so teuer beim Service

Aber ich hab recht viele Reifen. Das verwässert die Wahrnehmung der Radl-Erscheinung.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Januar 2020)

Erster Nachhinweis. Immerhin sollen mal mehr Radfahrer auf die landschaftlichen Schönheiten in der Oberpfalz aufmerksam werden. 
"Golfabschlag auf der Yacht", "Tennisspielen auf Madeira", Lycra-Kittel-Rennbike- training auf den Kanaren? Alles nicht so interessant wie die geheimnisvollen märchenhaften Flecken in den Weiten der heimischen Winkel.
Von gscheitem Essen mal ganz zu schweigen (Kartoffelauflauf, Semmelknoedel, Maultaschen oder Linsen mit Spätzle)

Ach ja....der Hinweis:
Die Kunstwerke und Installationen, die weit mehrzahliger sind als die abgebildeten, bestehen seit mehreren Jahren und sind im Gesamtarrangement überregional bekannt.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (9. Januar 2020)

Nächste beiden Hinweise:

Das liegende Kunstwerk trägt den Namen "Waldemar".

Die Installationen  können mit dem Fahrrad als lockere Tour sowohl von der Künstlergemeinde Kallmuenz aus angefahren werden als auch vor einem Besuch im Schwimmbad "Bulmare" in Burglengenfeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (9. Januar 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Erster Nachhinweis. Immerhin sollen mal mehr Radfahrer auf die landschaftlichen Schönheiten in der Oberpfalz aufmerksam werden. (...) Von gscheitem Essen mal ganz zu schweigen (Kartoffelauflauf, Semmelknoedel, Maultaschen oder Linsen mit Spätzle)



Dazua no a frische Halbe Kneitinger, Bruckmüller, Naabecker, Gansbräu ...

https://www.baysf.de/de/wald-erkunden/ausflugsziele-tipps/kunstwaldgarten.html

War da in der Gegend schon eine Weile nicht mehr unterwegs. Die Kiefernwälder haben mich aber schon früher fasziniert.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. Januar 2020)

Kunstwaldgarten stimmt





Nahe Höhe 319, Kreuzung Schwandorfer Kreisstrasse (gelb) mit Wanderweg rot-weiss geht es nach westlich etwa hundert Metern befahrbarem Waldweg los


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. Januar 2020)

Muss zuerst noch ein geeignetes Foto suchen, *wenn jemand einspringen mag - bitte gerne!*


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Januar 2020)

Ich würde mich einfach mal wieder reinmogeln.... Wo entstand dieses Foto?


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. Januar 2020)

Aber des is jetz was vom Bögl Max, oder?

In der Nähe von Greißelbach?

Nochmal nachgelegt: Hier: 49.189466°N 11.4485803°E


----------



## scratch_a (10. Januar 2020)

Aber des wär ja spiegelverkehrt, oder?
Komm allerdings immer von der anderen Seite, hab die Situation nicht soo genau im Kopf 

/edit: Ah, hab die Koordinaten von dir mal eingegeben...ja, dort hätte ich es auch vermutet. Des Industriegebiet gehört scho zu Mühlhausen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Januar 2020)

Ja, der Punkt ist fast richtig gesetzt.. Es ist aber auf der anderen Seite der B299.... Mit dem Boegl nix zu tun.... Ich lass es mal gelten.... Weiter machen bitte.


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. Januar 2020)

Ja, der andere Punkt an der Auffahrschleife war gemeint. Hatte den Standort in Google Maps dahin gesetzt und die Position abgelesen, aber offensichtlich gibt's Rundungsfehler ...

Hier wo das rote X ist:



 

Es kam mir bekannt vor, weil ich so vor 1 1/2 Jahren mal am Ludwigskanal entlang über Neumarkt nach Nürnberg gefahren bin.

So, jetzt kann ich mich aber nicht mehr drücken - ich such dann was raus!


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. Januar 2020)

Oberpfalz:


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Januar 2020)

Tipp Nr. 1: Nur wenige 100 m entfernt ist schon ein anderer Regierungsbezirk.


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Januar 2020)

Auf den ersten Blick hätte ich jetzt Altmühlmünster vermutet, aber das passt nicht zu deiner Beschreibung...


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2020)

Mir kommt es irgendwie bekannt vor. Ich schätze mal, der andere Regierungsbezirk ist -Franken. Aber trotzdem keine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte. Ich hätte eigentlich auf Hirschbachtal getippt, aber die Topographie passt nicht.


----------



## Brezensalzer (13. Januar 2020)

Es freut mich, dass wieder mitgeraten wird! 

@SuperSamuel: Ja, jetzt wo Du erwähnt hast: Es erinnert tatsächlich ein wenig an Altmühlmünster ... ist es aber nicht, wie Du richtigerweise erkannt hast

@Lenka K.: Das mit dem -Franken (Mittel- oder Ober-?) ist schon mal richtig, und der Tipp mit dem Hirschbachtal stimmt zwar nicht ganz, kommt aber schon etwa in die Richtung!


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2020)

Haben wir die Region Frankens jetzt wohl annektiert? 

G.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> der andere Regierungsbezirk ist -Franken


Wer lesen kann ...du weisst schon .


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ...du weisst schon .



Zuviel Zeitabstand, da hatte ich das schon wieder vergessen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Januar 2020)

Um ein wenig konkreter zu werden?! In welchem Lkr. befinden wir uns denn?         AS ?


----------



## Brezensalzer (14. Januar 2020)

Ja, Amberg-Sulzbach. Der angrenzende Regierungsbezirk ist Mittelfranken.


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Januar 2020)

Ich gebe nochmal Tipps:

@Lenka K. war mit "Hirschbachtal" schon so grob geschätzt auf 10 km dran.
Gar nicht weit weg ist eine Bahnlinie ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Januar 2020)

Dann könnte es wohl der Etzelbach bei Oed (Nähe Weigendorf) sein?!?


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Januar 2020)

Richtig. Ortsausgang des Weigendorfer Ortsteils Oed (und zwar der Ortsausgang Richtung Weigendorf). Blickrichtung nördlich, leicht östlich westlich zur Bachstraße. Die Bahnlinie ist die von Amberg nach Nürnberg bzw. Weiden. Zweigt in Neukirchen bei Sulzbach-Rosenberg ab.

@SuperSamuel, Du darfst weitermachen!


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Januar 2020)

Wieder eine Bahnstrecke, jedoch jetzt im Kreis NM. Blickrichtung Westen.
Wo war ich da?

Tip 1: Es ist zwischen PAR und NM, Blickrichtung NM
Tip 2: Der Ort im Hintergrund ist eine Gemeinde, die ihren Regierungsbezirk im Namen trägt.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Januar 2020)

Spontan würd ich sagen der Bahnübergang bei den Gradl-Hof-Weiden, nähe Golfplatz...


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Januar 2020)

Nein. Leider nein.


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. Januar 2020)

Blick auf Seubersdorf, Standpunkt Krappenhofen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (21. Januar 2020)

Ja... Lass ich mal gelten....
Du bist dran!


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. Januar 2020)

Ja, wenn man genau schaut, ist es nicht ganz bis Krappenhofen, sondern es dürfte die Brücke ca. 200 m östlich der St2251 sein.

Ich muss erst was raussuchen, kann ein wenig dauern. Gerne darf jemand einspringen!


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Januar 2020)

So, dann mach ich noch schnell ein Bild, dürfte für ein paar "Locals" hier jedoch schnell gelöst sein...


----------



## scratch_a (22. Januar 2020)

Muss erst mal @WarriorPrincess fragen, ob wir ein Bild haben, bevor ich löse 
Aber ich kann ja schon mal für andere einen Tipp geben: Quasi gegenüber befindet sich ein Schloss


----------



## WarriorPrincess (22. Januar 2020)

Ja, wir haben eins - also löse ich: Oberrohrenstadt auf dem Blau-Kruez-Weg von Richtung Wünricht kommend.

Und wo waren wir hier unterwegs?


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Januar 2020)

Tippe mal auf's Ratewohl auf Lauterhofen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (22. Januar 2020)

Die Gegend ist schon mal nicht ganz verkehrt. Lauterhofen liegt vom gesuchten Ort dennoch einige km weiter südlich.


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Januar 2020)

Hat sich hier wohl was geändert in letzter Zeit?
Dachte bisher immer, dass der Fragesteller einen Lösungsvorschlag als richtig oder falsch bewertet.
Aber vielleicht bin ich ja nicht ganz auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Januar 2020)

Sorry - hast ja recht. 
Wir waren uns so sehr sicher, dass wir da vorschnell waren. Wenn wir jetzt echt falsch lagen, dann wird's peinlich...


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Januar 2020)

Ne. War schon richtig. War es eben anders gewohnt...


----------



## scratch_a (23. Januar 2020)

Ja, auch von mir ein sorry. Wir gingen einfach davon aus, dass es kein Lösungsvorschlag ist, sondern die Lösung  . Da es gestern zeitlich noch passte hatte @WarriorPrincess gleich ein neues Rätsel eingestellt. Wir werden uns bessern und wieder an die Regeln halten


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. Januar 2020)

So - schön, dass das geklärt ist 

Aber mal weiter im Text: Ich habe die Gegend nördlich von Lauterhofen auf der Karte nach Steinbrüchen abgesucht, das ist das was ich im Bild links zu erkennen glaube, aber nix gefunden. Also ich komme nicht mehr weiter ...


----------



## scratch_a (26. Januar 2020)

Der Steinbruch im Bild (gehört anscheinend zu einem Zementwerk?) liegt bereits in Mittelfranken...ist also wieder ein Grenzgängerbild. Von Lauterhofen ist der Weg ca. 19km nördlich weg.


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Januar 2020)

Also, wenn ich von Mitte Lauterhofen bei Google Maps den Entfernungsmesser zücke, Richtung Norden die Grenze der Oberpfalz verfolge, dann komme ich bei 19km nicht wirklich auf einen Steinbruch. Stoppe ich jedoch bei ca. 15, 16 km, dann käme ich bei Hartmannshof bzw. Weigendorf auf einen Steinbruch. Wenn ich jedoch den Routenplaner aktiviere, sind die 19 km schon eher möglich.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Januar 2020)

Hab im Routenplaner einfach Wandern eingetippt, da waren es dann so 19km  Also Steinbruch stimmt schon mal. Auf welchem Weg waren wir dann unterwegs bzw. von wo aus entstand das Bild?


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Januar 2020)

Sieht schön aus! Das muss ich mal machen, wenn ich in der Gegend bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Januar 2020)

War leider nur ein relativ kurzes Stück ,aber mal ne kleine nette Abwechslung.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Januar 2020)

Ich hab' da schon so eine Idee, wie ich das in meine übliche Runde einbauen könnte .


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Januar 2020)

Denke es ist östlich oberhalb der Fallmühle...!?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Januar 2020)

Richtig!


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Januar 2020)

Dann bin wohl mal wieder an der Reihe. 
Das Bild entstand auf meiner Goldsteig Tour 2013.
Wo habe ich das Bild geschossen?


----------



## Brezensalzer (9. Februar 2020)

Mir tut's ja leid, dass der Thread hier versauert, aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung (und davon jede Menge, wie mein Lehrer immer zu sagen pflegte ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Februar 2020)

Die Kapelle liegt direkt am Goldsteig, Südroute.
Die gesuchte Kapelle trägt einen weiblichen Vornamen.
Der gesuchte Ort ist im Grenzgebiet der Kreise SAD-CHA, es liegt aber noch im Kreis SAD, süd-östlich.
Dieses sehr große Waldgebiet liegt zwischen zwei stark befahrenen Bundesstraßen.
In diesem Wald ist eine Einöde, ein Gasthaus, auch sehr nahe am Goldsteig.
Der Wald wurde nach der Ortschaft benannt, die weiter südlich in einem Tal eines größeren Flusses zu finden ist.

Weiterer Hinweis:
Wenn ich vom gesuchten Standort ca. 4,8 km Luftlinie nach Osten gehe, bin ich im Ortskern einer Ortschaft, die nun seit November 2018 (nach 30 Jahren Kampf) endlich eine Ortsumgehung hat. Diese Ortschaft hat einen See mit Campingplatz.

Gehe ich vom gesuchten Standort ca. 5 km Luftlinie nach Norden, treffe ich auf eine aktive Bahnstrecke.

Noch ein Tip:
Die Holzkugel am Steinberger See ist vom gesuchten Standort 16 km Luftlinie entfernt, von der Kugel aus muss man in Richtung Süd-Osten.
Der gesuchte Standort ist in Google Maps nicht zu finden, in OpenTopoMap ist er eingezeichnet.
.
.
.
.
Ähm... Ganz ehrlich mal, arbeitet überhaupt jemand an einer Lösung?


----------



## littledevil (21. Februar 2020)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Die Kapelle liegt direkt am Goldsteig, Südroute.
> Die gesuchte Kapelle trägt einen weiblichen Vornamen.
> Der gesuchte Ort ist im Grenzgebiet der Kreise SAD-CHA, es liegt aber noch im Kreis SAD, süd-östlich.
> Dieses sehr große Waldgebiet liegt zwischen zwei stark befahrenen Bundesstraßen.
> ...


Kann mich eher an die Einkehr im Waldhaus Einsiedel erinnern 
Goldsteig hab ich 2013 und 2014 immer stückchenweise befahren!


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. Februar 2020)

Schon mal sehr nah dran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Februar 2020)

Kapelle St. Maria Magdalena Einsiedel im Walderbacher Forst bei Nittenau.
Die Umgehungsstrasse bekam der Ort Neubäu.


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. Februar 2020)

Endlich.... Weiter geht's!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Februar 2020)

Oberpfalz....,


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Februar 2020)

Der T-Rex lebte doch gar nicht in unserer Gegend, oder? ;-)


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. Februar 2020)

Ist kein T-Rex


----------



## Phantomas (26. Februar 2020)

Dinopark Denkendorf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Februar 2020)

Nein


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Februar 2020)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Dinopark Denkendorf ?


Wäre Oberbayern...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Februar 2020)

Mehr Richtung bayrischer Woid,  aber noch Opf


----------



## littledevil (26. Februar 2020)

War da eine Furth in Wald?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. Februar 2020)

Ja. Genauere Bezeichnung?

Ach egal. Es ist der Wildgarten in Furth im Wald.
@littledevil: Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## littledevil (27. Februar 2020)

Ziemlich im Norden der Oberpfalz gibt es auch wilde Tiere..


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2020)

littledevil schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 986492
> Ziemlich im Norden der Oberpfalz gibt es auch wilde Tiere..



Hmmh.....steht das Teil im Steinwald nach dem Wasserhäuselparkplatz am Geisterpfad???

G.


----------



## littledevil (27. Februar 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh.....steht das Teil im Steinwald nach dem Wasserhäuselparkplatz am Geisterpfad???
> 
> G.


Jawollja!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Februar 2020)

littledevil schrieb:


> Jawollja!



Tatsächlich  ...war da schon lang nimmer oben. Ist ja auch eher was für Geraffelbikes, die Gegend 

Zum Glück hab ich tatsächlich auch ein Bild aus der Oberpfalz parat 
Bei welcher Ortschaft ist dieser kleine Felsdurchbruch?






G.


----------



## littledevil (27. Februar 2020)

Sagt mir nix, aber ist das ein rotes Kreuz auf weißem Grund? Richtung Falkenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2020)

littledevil schrieb:


> Sagt mir nix, aber ist das ein rotes Kreuz auf weißem Grund? Richtung Falkenberg?



Schonmal richtig...und wenn du Falkenberg als Lösungsort nimmst ist es ganz richtig 

G.


----------



## littledevil (28. Februar 2020)

Haha, dann hab ich gut geraten, hab nur die Wegmarkierung gesehen und dann entlang dem Wanderweg gerätselt.. 
Bild kommt später, wenn du hier dabei bist muss ich das Level etwas anheben, du kennst ja jeden Stein hier


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2020)

littledevil schrieb:


> Haha, dann hab ich gut geraten, hab nur die Wegmarkierung gesehen und dann entlang dem Wanderweg gerätselt..
> Bild kommt später, wenn du hier dabei bist muss ich das Level etwas anheben, du kennst ja jeden Stein hier



Des vorhin war mein einzige Oberpfalzbild, trotz Oberpfälzer 

G.


----------



## littledevil (28. Februar 2020)

Weiter südlich .. für mich laut google 177km entfernt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. März 2020)

Ähm... von wo aus 177km entfernt? Von Falkenstein aus?
Diese genannte Entfernung ist schon 'ne Hausnummer, das ist ja die komplette Luftlinie von Mitterteich bis Passau!


----------



## Lenka K. (2. März 2020)

Rauher Kulm bei Kalteck?


----------



## littledevil (2. März 2020)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Ähm... von wo aus 177km entfernt? Von Falkenstein aus?
> Diese genannte Entfernung ist schon 'ne Hausnummer, das ist ja die komplette Luftlinie von Mitterteich bis Passau!


Ach sorry, die Entfernung ist von mir am nördlichen Ende der Oberpfalz aus gesehen 
Luftlinie sind übrigens nur 136 km von Waldershof, das andere war die Fahrstrecke!


----------



## littledevil (2. März 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Rauher Kulm bei Kalteck?


Nicht weit weg, genauer 9,7km Luftline (falls ich die Punkte richtig markiert hab).. sagen wir mal 9-10 km Luftlinie


----------



## Lenka K. (2. März 2020)

Dann hätte ich noch den Schopf im Angebot .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (2. März 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich noch den Schopf im Angebot .


Leider falsche Richtung


----------



## littledevil (4. März 2020)

Ganz in der Nähe ist auch ein Lift mit vielen Bergfahrrädern am Haken..


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. März 2020)

Dann werfe ich mal Bischofsmais in den Raum, aber ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung. Nicht ganz mein Revier.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. März 2020)

littledevil schrieb:


> ein Lift mit vielen Bergfahrrädern am Haken


Das wird der Geisskopf sein. Ist das dann am Einödriegel?


----------



## littledevil (6. März 2020)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich mal Bischofsmais in den Raum, aber ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung. Nicht ganz mein Revier.


Fast


----------



## littledevil (6. März 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das wird der Geisskopf sein. Ist das dann am Einödriegel?


Das passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (6. März 2020)

Dann ein neues, eher schwieriges Rätsel aus Niederbayern:


----------



## littledevil (8. März 2020)

Uuh, kein Plan da unten.. ist das an der Isar?


----------



## Lenka K. (8. März 2020)

Nein, die Donau. Die Oberpfalz ist auch nicht weit weg ...


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2020)

Es braucht offensichtlich einen Tipp, oder lieber gleich mehrere, sonst kommen wir nicht vom Fleck .

Mein Aussichtsfelsen steht unweit einer "gefährlichen" Eisenbahnbrücke, die immer wieder grossen Schiffen zum Verhängnis wird. Und etwa 5km in NON-Richtung liegt an der Bezirksgrenze ein anderer Aussichtspunkt, der sich in dem Rätselfred schon öfters die Ehre gab.

Alles klar?


----------



## ostwind (9. März 2020)

Burg Prunn?


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2020)

ostwind schrieb:


> Burg Prunn?


Dort im Tal verläuft keine Eisenbahn. Die endet nämlich unweit meines Rätselbildes . Ausserdem steht die Burg Prunn im ... Altmühltal.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (9. März 2020)

Ich haette ja ne Idee. Aber den Teich im Bild kenn ich nicht.
 Die Eisenbahnbruecke sehr wohl.

Wenn ich es auf der Landkarte nicht finde und kein andrer es rät, muss ich morgen frueh dahin radeln


----------



## prince67 (10. März 2020)

Fahren da immer viele Sportboote auf der Donau?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. März 2020)

Teufelsfelsen, zwischen Saal und Lengfeld/Abbach

Aber die Eisenbahnbrücke an der Eiermühle liegt NO vom Teufelsfelsen und nicht NNO. Oh ah jeds ja das in NNO ist ja ein anderer Rätselpunkt gewesen.
Den "Teich" hab ich jetzt auch zugeordnet. 

?? da bist ja gar nicht weit weg von meinem Messerschmittberg  unterwegs gewesen. 
Einen Hohlweg runter und ein Rücketal (Blössbach) wieder hoch und du bist drauf??
Oder dem Weg mit dem roten Rechteck folgen Richtung Brandbuckel.
Wanns Wetter taugt hernach do fräs i amoi umme zur Btotzeit.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. März 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Teufelsfelsen, zwischen Saal und Lengfeld/Abbach


Ist richtig, hier.

Mit dem anderen Rätselaussichtspukt war der Hanselberg gemeint.

Und die bockige Eisenbahnbrücke : https://www.mittelbayerische.de/reg...-kollidiert-mit-bruecke-21081-art1393387.html

Als ich das Bild 2016 gemacht hab', waren die Trails rundum Teufelsfelsen sehr stark zugewuchert (siehe hier) und deshalb bin ich seitdem in der Gegend nicht gewesen. Ist das jetzt anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. März 2020)

@Lenka K. Dein Garmin-System ist wesentlich genauer als meine Vermessungsamtskarten (1:25000). Da kann es beim Garmin durchaus mal vorkommen, dass ein "Weg" nur 0,2m breit ist. 
Und wost im Winter gscheit durch kummst, isas im Sommer halt au verwochsn.
Das rote liegende Rechteck wannst weiterfährst, kommst auf den Ringberg. Im Berg war eine Flugzeugfertigung begonnen und auf dem Berg war Flugabwehr deren Hintergründe bzw bauliche Reste ich derzeit orte und dokumentiere. 
Ansonsten hat sich nicht viel geändert seit 2016, was aber für Niederbayern/Oberpfalz eigentlich recht schnell ist.??

Hier ist mein Rätselbild.
Das Fahrrad noch im Originalzustand.
Oberpfalz (also die echte....die nördliche....)
Wo trifft hier Top-Technik auf ländliches Idyll?


----------



## Lenka K. (10. März 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Dein Garmin-System ist wesentlich genauer als meine Vermessungsamtskarten (1:25000). Da kann es beim Garmin durchaus mal vorkommen, dass ein "Weg" nur 0,2m breit ist.


Hab' kein TschiPiEs, fahre altmodisch nach Karte, eben den roten Viereck. Ich war damals Ende Juni dort, es war ein sehr feuchtes Frühjahr/Frühsommer (siehe die braune Brühe in der Donau), vielleicht ist es in normalen Jahren besser.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. März 2020)

Erste Hinweise:

Der beschauliche Ort liegt im südlichen Bereich des wunderschönen Landkreises NEW. Bis zum Jahre 1910 wurde ein Pflasterzoll erhoben, eine Art Strassenmaut, welcher zum Unterhalt der Pflasterstraßen verwendet wurde.
Im Bild zu sehen ist eine fachlich sehr gut ausgeführte Trottoir -pflasterung im Segmentbogenverband. Die Steine stammen aus heimischen Vorkommen (und nicht aus dem asiatischen Raum)
Leider ist der Ort wie viele in der Region handelswirtschaftlich von Landflucht gezeichnet.
Dennoch ein schönes Reiseziel für eine Fahrradtour. Nicht zuletzt auch wegen eines verträumt dahinziehenden Flusses in der Nähe.


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. März 2020)

Sollte Moosbach sein...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. März 2020)

N....nein


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. März 2020)

Der erste Versuch war eher geraten, weil Süden angegeben wurde. Da hab ich mich ein wenig verleiten lassen.

Lösung wurde nur über Google Suchen gelöst:
Es ist am Marktplatz 14 in Luhe. Siehe Foto.









						File:Luhe NEW 026.jpg - Wikimedia Commons
					






					commons.m.wikimedia.org


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. März 2020)

Weiss ich nicht mehr. Kann aber sein


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. März 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Weiss ich nicht mehr. Kann aber sein


Was weißt du nicht mehr?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (12. März 2020)

Hab Dein Bild jetzt erst gesehen 

Es stimmt. Es ist in Luhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (12. März 2020)

Auf welchen Fluss blicke ich hier?


----------



## Mittern8 (12. März 2020)

Ilm?


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. März 2020)

Weit weit weg davon.


----------



## Mittern8 (12. März 2020)

Glonn


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. März 2020)

Glonn liegt in Oberbayern. Der gesuchte Ort ist im Kreis NM/Opf.
Auf dem Bild ist ganz klein der Turm einer Wallfahrtskirche zu sehen.


----------



## Mittern8 (12. März 2020)

Ich Depp, den Thread mit dem oberbayerischen verwechselt. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (14. März 2020)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Auf welchen Fluss blicke ich hier?



Bach oder Fluss?


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. März 2020)

Eher Bach ?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. März 2020)

Wenn man sich das Gelände so anschaut, dann könnte es irgendwann mal ein Fluß gewesen sein 

G.


----------



## franzam (14. März 2020)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das Gelände so anschaut, dann könnte es irgendwann mal ein Fluß gewesen sein
> 
> G.


Du überschätzt die Erosion und die Zeit... obwohl zu Zeiten von Laurasien..?


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. März 2020)

Wer den Thread aufmerksam und vollständig liest bzw. las, findet die Lösung hier im Thread...


----------



## Phantomas (15. März 2020)

Langenbach ?


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. März 2020)

Sagt mir jetzt zwar nix, aber ist falsch.


----------



## pristo (21. März 2020)

Du befindest dich in der Nähe des Wasser- u. Mühlenweges bei Wachtlhof. Die Wallfahrtskirche links oben ist Waldkirchen.
Die Ortschaft im Hintergrund ist Ittelhofen. Bei dem Bach handelt es sich um die Wissinger Laber.


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. März 2020)

1A mit Stern!


----------



## pristo (21. März 2020)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> 1A mit Stern!


Danke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (21. März 2020)

Wo bin ich denn da?


----------



## Phantomas (22. März 2020)

Unterhalb Maria Hilf Kirche


----------



## pristo (22. März 2020)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Unterhalb Maria Hilf Kirche


Richtig, Neumarkt, unterhalb des Klosters. Du bist dran.


----------



## Phantomas (22. März 2020)

Wo ist der Biker unterwegs


----------



## pristo (23. März 2020)

Buchberg?


----------



## Phantomas (24. März 2020)

Nein Buchberg ist es nicht , der Trail liegt dicht  an einer Strasse wenn man Neumarkt verlässt bzw. nach Neumarkt fährt


----------



## Phantomas (26. März 2020)

Keiner eine Idee ?

Man kommt am Ende des Trails einem allein stehenden Haus vorbei !


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. März 2020)

Der Beschreibung nach könnte  der dann am Brunnenhäusl rauskommen...


----------



## Phantomas (26. März 2020)

Kommt vom alten Steinbruch und verläuft paralell zur Straße die von Höhenberg kommt , ist das Haus was in der Kurve steht ! Um es nicht noch mehr in die Länge zu ziehen mach du weiter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (26. März 2020)

Irgendwie bekomme ich die Stelle grad nicht in den Kopf. Kannst du mal auf einer Karte den Punkt einzeichnen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. März 2020)

Bin da schon ewig nicht mehr runter und hab da gar nicht so ne große Wurzel im Gedächtnis...

Naja, dann auf zum nächsten Bild - wo waren wie hier:


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. März 2020)

Irgendwo bei Habsberg?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. März 2020)

Grobe Richtung ok, aber sind doch nochmal 8-9km entfernt von dem Punkt, wo wir waren...


----------



## Phantomas (27. März 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Irgendwie bekomme ich die Stelle grad nicht in den Kopf. Kannst du mal auf einer Karte den Punkt einzeichnen?


Wenn du jetzt immer noch nicht's mit anfangen kannst Treffen wir uns mal ?nach Corona ?


----------



## scratch_a (27. März 2020)

In dem Eck war früher auch mal ein Weg mit einer starken Kompression, bevor man dann raus zur Straße kam. Ist aber scho einige Jahre her, wie ich dort gefahren bin. Aber NM bin ich aktuell wirklich nicht mehr so auf dem laufenden, da würde sich evtl. mal ein Treffen anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (27. März 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Grobe Richtung ok, aber sind doch nochmal 8-9km entfernt von dem Punkt, wo wir waren...


Luftlinie 8, 9 km davon entfernt? Sind wir in NM oder AS?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. März 2020)

Is noch Lkr. NM


----------



## SuperSamuel (31. März 2020)

Ist es in der Ecke Fuchsberg, Höhenberg, Voggenthal, Pelchenhofen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. März 2020)

Nein - in die andere Richtung von Neumarkt...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. April 2020)

Vielleicht hilft eine anderer Blickwinkel weiter...


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. April 2020)

Also die "rote 5" im Hintergrund lenkt mich Richtung Sengenthal-Winnberg-Weichselstein, jedoch habe ich nicht wirklich eine Ahnung.
Allerdings sind wir dann schon wieder mehr als 9 km von Habsberg entfernt...?!?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. April 2020)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Also die "rote 5" im Hintergrund lenkt mich Richtung Sengenthal-Winnberg-Weichselstein, jedoch habe ich nicht wirklich eine Ahnung.
> Allerdings sind wir dann schon wieder mehr als 9 km von Habsberg entfernt...?!?


... und in der falschen Richtung unterwegs. Die Stelle ist im Norden von NM...


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. April 2020)

Finde leider keinen passenden Weg im Norden von Neumarkt.
Nur bei Köstlbach beginnt der Ebenbühlweg, eine rote 5.
Aber das wird wohl nicht richtig sein, passt nicht zur Entfernung Habsberg.


----------



## littledevil (2. April 2020)

Kenn mich zwar net aus, aber so stell ich mir den Marterlweg vor


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. April 2020)

littledevil schrieb:


> Kenn mich zwar net aus, aber so stell ich mir den Marterlweg vor


Es ist ein Marterlweg, ja. Weiß grad nicht, ob es nur einen gibt um Neumarkt, sodass das schon als Antwort zählt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (2. April 2020)

Der rote 5er-Weg ist nicht überall hinterlegt. Aber an dieser Stelle geht auch der Rot-Kreuz und Jakobsweg entlang. Kurz davor kommt man an einer "Erlebnisfarm" vorbei, am Arsch der Welt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. April 2020)

Dann muss es wohl zwischen Oberried und Buschhof sein, alles nur geraten, ohne wirkliche Ahnung.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. April 2020)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Dann muss es wohl zwischen Oberried und Buschhof sein, alles nur geraten, ohne wirkliche Ahnung.


Genau so ist es.   Es ist auf dem Jakobsweg und dann zweigt dort der Litzloher Marterlweg ab und geht schnurstracks zum Litzloher Sportplatz. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwierig ist, deshalb Anfangs das Foto ohne die Markierung des Jakobswegs...

Du darfst weitermachen!


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. April 2020)

Hier mein neues Rätsel.
Wo ist diese Treppe zu finden?
Tip1: Sehr nahe an der "Altmühl" gelegen.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. April 2020)

Aweng Leben einhauchen: Niederbayern oder Oberpfalz?


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. April 2020)

Sehr nahe an der Grenze der beiden RegBez.
Mehr möchte ich nicht sagen, sonst wäre das ja fast schon die Lösung... 
Die Treppe ist ein Bestandteil eines sehr bekannten Streckenwanderwegs.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. April 2020)

Von Riedenburg zur Burg Prunn auf dem Panoramaweg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. April 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Von Riedenburg zur Burg Prunn auf dem Panoramaweg?



NEIN, leider nicht !
Aber der genannte Wanderweg ist schon mal richtig.
Der gesuchte Punkt liegt nahe der Altmühl im Grenzgebiet NBay/Opf/Obb.
Möchte jedoch in diesem Fall aber den genauen Punkt auf der Karte.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. April 2020)

Die Treppe kenne ich nicht.

@SuperSamuel es braucht doch noch mehr Tipps .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (17. April 2020)

Wenn ihr die Grenzen der RegBez genau betrachtet, kann es eigentlich nicht mehr schwer sein, da kommen nur 4 5 km in Frage.


----------



## pristo (17. April 2020)

Also ich rate mal: westlich von Töging, der Abstieg auf dem Panoramaweg vom Arzberg.


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. April 2020)

Nein! Leider nicht. Weiter östlich, Richtung RID.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. April 2020)

Ich rate auch: die Treppe auf dem unmarkierten Wanderweg von Obereggersberg runter zur Altmühl, hier?


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. April 2020)

Leider nein. Die Treppe ist Bestandteil des Altmühltal Panorama Weg.
Wir sind genau zwischen Kreis EI und KEH im Grenzgebiet...


----------



## CC. (18. April 2020)

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt. Ich hab trotz intensivem Suchen nix gefunden, obwohl ich die Treppe schon kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (19. April 2020)

Ich versuchs nochmal. Der Weg an der Prunner Wand (Kletterfelsen)?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. April 2020)

Klamm bei Einthal von Riedenburg aus?


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. April 2020)

Nein, leider nicht richtig.
Wir sind in der Opf. und sehr nahe an der Altmühl. Die Grenze zu EI ist wenige km entfernt, sowie auch die Grenze zum Kreis KEH.

Der nächst gelegene Ort ist wenige hundert Meter davon entfernt und zählte im Jahr 1987 45 Einwohner.


----------



## pristo (20. April 2020)

Ich rate nochmal: bei Einsiedel


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. April 2020)

Der erwähnte Ort mit den 45 Personen ist nicht Einsiedel.


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. April 2020)

Der Ort ist dann vermutlich Griesstetten. Aber die Treppe weiß ich nicht ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. April 2020)

OK... Lass ich gelten....


----------



## Lenka K. (24. April 2020)

Und wo genau ist jetzt die Treppe???


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. April 2020)

Hier im Viereck.


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. April 2020)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> OK... Lass ich gelten....


Dann bin ich wohl jetzt dran. Wo ist das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. April 2020)

Effendi ?


----------



## pristo (25. April 2020)

Google machts möglich. Das ist der Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtnis-Felsen. Er befindet sich am Schottenholz, südlich des Kanals, ca. 1 km westlich von Kelheim.
Siehe auch: http://www.kehlheim.de/gedaechtnisfelsen.htm


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. April 2020)

Des war a schnelle Runde - Du hast Recht (und wer Recht hat, zahlt a Mass, hat mei Muatta selig immer gsagt) und bist dran!


----------



## Lenka K. (25. April 2020)

Wahnsinn!

Ein Felsbrocken, der zum Gedenken an den Kaiser abgestürzt ist! Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt   .


----------



## pristo (25. April 2020)

Ich zahl die Mass in Form von einem neuen Rätselbild.
Wo befinde ich mich hier (nächste Ortschaft)?


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2020)

Hätte jetzt mal Herrnsberg vorgeschlagen...?


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. April 2020)

Wenn das Herrnsberg gemeint ist, das ein Ortsteil der Stadt Greding ist: Das passt denke ich nicht, denn die Wappen zeigen den Landkreis Eichstätt und den Bezirk Oberbayern - Greding ist aber Mittelfranken.

Man könnt jetzt natürlich drüber sinnieren, ob das Rätsel hier noch angebracht ist, denn das Radl steht ja schon in Oberbayern. Außerdem hat's viel zu dünne Reifen, @Dirty-old-man wird mir zustimmen


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. April 2020)

Oh, sorry ich hab übersehen, dass von uns abgewandt nochmal Schilder sind, die vermutlich den Bezirk Mittelfranken und den Kreis Roth zeigen. Wenn man dann Openstreetmap bemüht, gibt es einige 100 m östlich von Herrnsberg eine Stelle an der tatsächlich drei Landkreise und drei Bezirke zusammentreffen und das dort als "Dreiländereck" gekennzeichnet ist. Dann hätte @SuperSamuel doch recht ...


----------



## pristo (26. April 2020)

Herrnsberg u. auch die Erklärung von Brezensalzer ist richtig.
Es ist das "Dreiländereck" bei Herrnsberg. Lkrs. Roth/Mittelfranken, Kkrs. Eichstätt/Oberbayern u. Lkrs. Neumarkt/Oberpfalz treffen dort aufeinander.
SuperSamuel bitte weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (27. April 2020)

Wo entstand dieses Foto?
Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang...


----------



## pristo (27. April 2020)

Das dürfte das Heutal sein. Im Hintergrund sieht man Wissing.


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. April 2020)

Natürlich richtig.


----------



## pristo (27. April 2020)

Ich habe grad kein Bild. Bitte jemand anders weitermachen. Danke.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. April 2020)

Oberpfalz, Kfz-Zulassungsbezirk BUL / (SAD):


----------



## Brezensalzer (28. April 2020)

Wie hieß es doch früher mal und neuerdings wieder auf den hiesigen Straßen:

Siehst Du KEH, BUL oder PAR, nimm dich in Acht, es droht Gefahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (28. April 2020)

Erster Hinweis:

Nahe der Ortschaft befindet sich das Zentrallager eines Lebensmittel-Discounters


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. April 2020)

Muss dann wohl Maxhütte Haidhof sein....


----------



## Dirty-old-man (28. April 2020)

Nein

Noch ein Hinweis:
Das gesuchte Objekt ist ein frueheres Bahnhäuschen


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Mai 2020)

Bei Regenstauf wäre ein Norma Lager, ich denke aber, dass es nicht zum Altlandkreis BUL gehörte.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. Mai 2020)

Anrainend zum gesuchten Platz ist eine Ortschaft, die ein Schloss hat.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Mai 2020)

Auflösung:
Das gesuchte Bahnwärterhäuschen erreicht man an der Bahnlinie, nachdem man von der Strasse "Hufschlag" der Ortschaft Pirkensee durch einen Fussgaengertunnel durchgegangen/-geradelt ist.
Hier auf der Karte der schwarze Punkt am Ende des spitzen Dreieckes.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Mai 2020)

Wo bin ich hier?
(Kreis KEH und kreisstadtnah in Niederbayern)


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Mai 2020)

KEH: Kreuzweg am Kalvarienberg? Oberhalb vom Krankenhaus


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Mai 2020)

Nein.
Kreisstadtnah meint 5-6km Umkreis, da KEH wegen der Flaechengroesse sonst zu ungenau ist.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Mai 2020)

Naechster Hinweis ( ja da sollte man schon selbst rumfahren, diesmal geht's nicht mit google ???)

Nicht in Sichtlinie aber jeweils etwa einen km entfernt befinden sich:
Ein Kalksteinbruch sowie ein ehemals wehrhafter Berg mit einer geplanten und nicht fertiggestellten innerbergischen Strahlflugzeugfertigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Mai 2020)

Wir sind aber immer noch bei dem steinernen Kreuz?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Mai 2020)

Ja

Zirkel nehmen, Landkarte,
 Hinweise lokalisieren, Radius zirkeln

Hinfahren ins ungefähre Zielgebiet


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Mai 2020)

OK - bin zu weit weg - dürfen andere auflösen!


----------



## pristo (6. Mai 2020)

Hitlers Flugzeugfertigung sollte in einem Stollen im Ringberg stattfinden. Bei dem Kalksteinbruch dürfte es sich um den bei Saal handeln. Dazwischen ist im Bayernatlas, südlich des Buchenbergs, ein Kreuz eingetragen. Vielleicht ist es dieses.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Mai 2020)

Ja das ist es. ??





Ich bin echt überrascht, wie leistungsfähig die elektronischen Such- & Findmedien schon sind.


----------



## pristo (6. Mai 2020)

"Ich bin echt überrascht, wie leistungsfähig die elektronischen Such- & Findmedien schon sind."
Ja, Google machts möglich  ?.

Auf welchem Berg in der Oberpfalz steht dieses Kirchlein, das den Vierzehn Nothelfern geweiht ist?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Mai 2020)

das ist der Möniger Berg

war schon mal ein Rätsel von dir?


----------



## pristo (6. Mai 2020)

Möninger Berg ist richig.
Oh, hab ich dann übersehen, dass ich das Bild schon mal hatte.
Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Mai 2020)

Neues Rätsel, noch Opf.
Ein paar Kilometer weiter beginnt der Kreis Eichstätt.

Tip: hier läuft das Wasser fast das ganze Jahr direkt über den Trail, aber vor kurzer Zeit wurde ein Rohr eingebuddelt, damit das kostbare Nass den Weg nicht immer aufweicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (8. Mai 2020)

Nähe Plankstetten?


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Mai 2020)

Ja.... Plankstetten ist nicht weit davon entfernt...


----------



## pristo (11. Mai 2020)

Ist es auf dem Weg zum Krügerloch?


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Mai 2020)

Also der Punkt ist ca. 1,5km vom Kruzerloch entfernt. Vielleicht kannst es noch konkreter lokalisieren?


----------



## pristo (11. Mai 2020)

Nein kann ich nicht , habe nur geraten.


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Mai 2020)

Da du mit Plankstetten nah dran bist und sonst wohl niemand das Rätsel lösen möchte, würde ich dich gern bitten mit dem nächsten Bild weiterzumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (11. Mai 2020)

Sagst du noch wo es ist. Das Kreuz an der Buche kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Hier ein neues Rätsel:
Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (11. Mai 2020)

Burg Lichtenegg in der Oberpfalz


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Mai 2020)

.


----------



## pristo (11. Mai 2020)

Burg Lichtenegg ist korrekt.
Du bist dran.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (11. Mai 2020)

Kreis NEW


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. Mai 2020)

Nächste Hinweise:
Die gesuchte Huette steht in direkter Verbindung mit einem ehemaligen Feldflugplatz, dessen Flugzeuge Bf109 zum Ende WK2 mangels Treibstoff intakt in die Hände unter anderem der örtlichen Jugendlichen fielen, die neben diversen Instrumenten Kugellager ausbauten, um diese an Rollbretter zu bauen. Das ist sowohl digitalisiert zeitzeugengeschichtlich erwaehnt (wichtig für unsere ibc-google-Raetselloeser) als auch bezeichnend für den "ewig-taffen" hardcore-oberpfaelzer, denn auf Stahlkugellagerkaefigen ohne bushing-Lenkung eine Strassenabfahrt zu machen - da darfst kein Warmduscher sein.

Im weiteren befindet sich die Hütte, deren Decke eine einteilige aufgesetzte Granitplatte ist und die über einen splitterwallgeschuetzten Eingangsbereich verfügt innerhalb einer Hangwasserrueckhaltewallanlage, die bislang vom Vermessungsamt nicht aufgenommen wurde.

Das Wochenende wird dem Vernehmen nach fahrradtourtauglich. Also auf einer Tour zwischen den Eckpunkten Hildweinsreuth, Flossenbürg, Haselstein und Floss findet ihr die Anlage nahe eines Waldweges.

Im Anhang noch zwei Bilder


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Mai 2020)

Auflösung:
Es ist bei Goesen im Wald.
Guckst Du Karte:





Nachdem ich (fast) nur so Ultra-outback-Bilder hab, darf nun jemand anderes weitermachen ??


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. Mai 2020)

Heute wieder eine Tour ins Outback Kreis NEW gemacht.  Da sich kein neues Rätsel ergab, mach ich noch eines.
Wo bin ich hier?


----------



## pristo (22. Mai 2020)

Google macht´s möglich. Du befindest dich am Skulpturenweg Ilsenbach. Wo die Figuren dort aber genau stehen kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. Mai 2020)

Ja stimmt. Es ist der Teil unren an der alten Muehle


Mach bitte weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (23. Mai 2020)

Hoffentlich hatten wir das noch nicht. Wo bin ich hier:


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Mai 2020)

Kommt mir bekannt vor. An der Vils?


----------



## pristo (23. Mai 2020)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor. An der Vils?


Ja . Aber wo?


----------



## moeppelmann (25. Mai 2020)

Das ist das Rathaus an der Lauterach in Schmidmühlen.


----------



## pristo (25. Mai 2020)

Die Antwort von moeppelmann ist richtig. Es ist das Obere Schloss von Schmidmühlen, in dem heute das Rathaus untergebracht ist. Das Gebäude befindet sich direkt am Jurasteig.
Moeppelmann bitte weitermachen.


----------



## moeppelmann (26. Mai 2020)

So dann hoffe ich, dass das hier noch nicht dran war:


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Mai 2020)

Ruine Schwarzenburg bei Rötz?


----------



## moeppelmann (26. Mai 2020)

Richtig!


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Mai 2020)

Neues Rätsel von mir.
Wo im Kreis AS steht diese Brücke?

Tip 1:
Die Brücke ist offiziell gesperrt, wird aber trotzdem regelmäßig mit Fahrrädern "befahren"...

Tip 2:
Luftlinie ist die Brücke vom Marktplatz in Amberg 4,16km entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (7. Juni 2020)

@SuperSamuel
So kommen wir nicht weiter.


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Juni 2020)

Die Brücke war mal eine Eisenbahn Brücke... Jetzt wird es deutlich einfacher!?! ?


----------



## Exilimy (7. Juni 2020)

Ehemalige Bahnlinie Lauterhofen - Amberg, Brücke zwischen Haag und Köfering


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Juni 2020)

Das ist natürlich richtig.




__





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				




Bitte weitermachen mit neuem Rätsel.


----------



## Exilimy (8. Juni 2020)




----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht hättest noch ein zwei Worte zu dem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exilimy (8. Juni 2020)

Die Ortschaft ist Nahe der Landkreisgrenze AS und der Turm ist von einer kleinen Burg


----------



## pristo (8. Juni 2020)

Das dürfte die Schweppermannsburg oberhalb von Pfaffenhofen/Kastl sein.


----------



## Exilimy (10. Juni 2020)

Richtig, sieht man auch von der B299 aus von Richtung Neumarkt kommend wenn man durch Pfaffenhofen fährt.
Bitte weitermachen


----------



## pristo (10. Juni 2020)

Wo bin ich hier in der Oberpfalz?


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Juni 2020)

Sulzbürg natürlich.... Rauf zum Friedhof...


----------



## pristo (10. Juni 2020)

Na dass du des kennst, hab ich mir fast gedacht. Sulzbürg ist natürlich richtig.
Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Juni 2020)

Hier das neue Rätsel, wir befinden uns im Kreis NM und von dem Schild aus hatte man vor einigen Jahren einen tollen Blick auf die Wallfahrtskirche, heute ist er völlig zugewachsen. Vielleicht kennt es ja jemand?


----------



## pristo (18. Juni 2020)

bei Breitenbrunn?


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Juni 2020)

ja richtig, das lass ich gelten


----------



## pristo (18. Juni 2020)

Damit wir mal wieder in eine andere Region kommen, bitte ich, dass jemand anderes weitermacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Juni 2020)

Wo ist dieses Kneip Becken?


----------



## Exilimy (19. Juni 2020)

Utzenhofen beim Sportplatz


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. Juni 2020)

Top, genau richtig. Dann mach bitte du weiter.


----------



## Exilimy (19. Juni 2020)

Bilder sind rar bei mir ?
Wurde wahrscheinlich schon mal gepostet, ich verfolg das hier noch nicht so lange....

Wie heißt der Turm? War dort vergangenes Wochende.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Juni 2020)

Oberpfälzerturm im Steinwald.

Muss wieder mal hin!


----------



## Exilimy (19. Juni 2020)

Richtig ? Bitte weitermachen


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Juni 2020)

Dann mal ein lauschiges Fleckchen in Niederbayern:


----------



## conrad71 (20. Juni 2020)

Grimmeisenweiher ?


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Juni 2020)

conrad71 schrieb:


> Grimmeisenweiher ?


Richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conrad71 (21. Juni 2020)

Wo liegt diese schöne Kapelle?
Wir sind im bay. Wald Niederbayern...


----------



## conrad71 (22. Juni 2020)

kleiner Tip ... wir befinden uns grob im Umfeld des Pröller


----------



## conrad71 (24. Juni 2020)

nächster Tip : Die Quelle neben der Kapelle heilt Augenleiden ;-)


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Juni 2020)

Klinglbach?


----------



## conrad71 (25. Juni 2020)

schon mal grob in der Nähe....der nächste Gipfel ist die Käseplatte ( od. Kasplattn wie wir sagen)


----------



## conrad71 (28. Juni 2020)

Letzter Tip ;-) : In der Nähe der Kapelle ist ein ritueller Stein aus der Keltenzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Juli 2020)

Da tut sich ned viel...


----------



## conrad71 (3. Juli 2020)

Es wäre die Kesselbodenkapelle gewesen, gleich in der Nähe wäre der Keltenstein.

Von der Hinterwies aus über die Kasplattn runter nach Prackenbach und über Zell und Klingelbach wieder zurück... eine schöne Rundtour.

Wer ein schönen Platz hat, bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Juli 2020)

Oberpfalz, NEW


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. Juli 2020)

Naechster Hinweis: Der Basaltkegel / Vulkanrest "Parkstein" ist in der Nähe


----------



## pristo (8. Juli 2020)

Gehören die Gebäude im Hintergrund zum Gewerbepark Meerbodenreuth?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. Juli 2020)

Ja Meerbodenreuth ist richtig

Es ist ein Kreuz in der Ortschaft Meerbodenreuth. Dieses wurde im angegebenen Jahr von den damaligen sehr christlich-gläubigen Grundbesitzern restauriert. Nach Aussage der jetzigen Grundbesitzern, die das Gelaende vor etwa 30 Jahren gekauft haben, sind das die einzigen verfügbaren Infos, man gehe aber davon aus, dass die sehr alte Grundsubstanz nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Eintrages R.I.P. ursprünglich von einem anderen Ort beschafft wurde.


Die Gegend rund um den Parkstein bietet gute und abwechslungsreiche Fahrradstrecken. Allerdings mit eher ländlich gehaltenen Ladenöffnungszeiten.


----------



## ragazza (8. Juli 2020)

habe mich schon über die anglikanische Inschrift RIP gewundert, Grafenwöhr ist ja doch ein paar km entfernt von Parkstein.
Vom Parkstein ganz oben kann man eine spannende Treppe abfahren, schmal und steil mit Kurve. Nicht erwischen lassen, weiß nicht ob das erlaubt ist


----------



## pristo (8. Juli 2020)

Diese Kreuz hab ich anhand des Bayernatlas auch vermutet. War mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

Ich habe leider kein passendes Foto. Bitte jemand anderes weitermachen. Danke!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. Juli 2020)

ragazza schrieb:


> habe mich schon über die anglikanische Inschrift RIP gewundert, Grafenwöhr ist ja doch ein paar km entfernt von Parkstein.


Diesmal haben weder kokosnussklappernde Artus-Bio-Ritter noch sternengestreifte Moechtegern-"Amerikaner" die Schuld.
_"Requiescat in pace" 
ist vielmehr im Lateinischen beheimatet.
Die Barbaren haben es wohl nur uebernommen.

Ich hab noch ein Raetsel, wieder aus dem Kreis NEW, nahe Flossenbürg. Nur falls jemand mal mit einer Wochenendtour schauen will ob er/sie es findet.

Ein kleines Gimmick und Erkennungsmerkmal sind die beiden Gartenstuehle auf dem Felsvorsprung.

_


----------



## ragazza (8. Juli 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Diesmal haben weder kokosnussklappernde Artus-Bio-Ritter noch sternengestreifte Moechtegern-"Amerikaner" die Schuld.
> _"Requiescat in pace"
> ist vielmehr im Lateinischen beheimatet.
> Die Barbaren haben es wohl nur uebernommen.
> ...


Wieder was gelernt, danke ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (8. Juli 2020)

Der alte Steinbruch ist das "Paradies" zwischen Plössberg, Floss und Flossenbürg mitten im Wald


----------



## pristo (8. Juli 2020)

Der Rundwanderweg mit der schwarzen Vier auf weiß befindet sich nördlich von Waffen- und Altenhammer. Dort findet sich auf der Karte ein kleiner See mit Felsen, bzw. Steinbruch. Evtl. ist es da.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. Juli 2020)

@pristo

Stimmt.. Nördlich von Altenhammer. Jetzt hab ich auch nichts mehr an Raetselbildern.

Wenn man den Weg weiter nach Norden fährt, kommt man eine Weggabelung. Da bitte links hoch fahren. Denn rechts runter, es gibt auch ein Schild "Einfahrt verboten. Privat", ist ein Privatgelaende mit privatem Steinbruch. Auch der rechtsseitige Wald ist privat und mit orangen Stecken gekennzeichnet.


----------



## pristo (8. Juli 2020)

Ja, genau den kleinen See habe ich gemeint.

ragazza du hast es vor mir erraten. Würdest du bitte weitermachen. Danke!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (8. Juli 2020)

Das Paradies ist es nicht, aber @ragazza bitte trotzdem weitermachen


----------



## ragazza (8. Juli 2020)

ich lag aber doch falsch, Pristo war richtig. Willst nicht du was einstellen ?


----------



## pristo (9. Juli 2020)

Ich habe doch noch ein Foto gefunden. Wo befinde ich mich?


----------



## Pakalolo (9. Juli 2020)

Ecke Berching?


----------



## pristo (9. Juli 2020)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Ecke Berching?


Ja, grob.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (10. Juli 2020)

Schlossberg bei Sulzbürg mit Blick auf den jüdischen Friedhof.
Recherchiert, nicht erkannt .


----------



## pristo (10. Juli 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Schlossberg bei Sulzbürg mit Blick auf den jüdischen Friedhof.
> Recherchiert, nicht erkannt .


Richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Juli 2020)

Ich wusste doch, dass wir das schon mal hatten .

Und genau wie damals neu recherchiert .

Bild kommt später.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Juli 2020)

Etzerdla


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Juli 2020)

Niederbayern.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Juli 2020)

Das *andere* Niederbayern, wie das *andere* Oberbayern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (14. Juli 2020)

Das Wappen beachten ... der Trail führt hinauf zu einer Burg.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2020)

Hmm ... soooo schwer?

Weiterer Tipp: Altmühltal.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. Juli 2020)

Dreiburgensteig. Da war ich schon die ganze Zeit in der Meinung, aber die Ritter dort haben drei Blumen auf dem Schild


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Dreiburgensteig


Sagt mir nichts. Daher bitte eine Ortsangabe.

Edit sagt: ach, du meinst die Burgen in Riedenburg. Dort ist es nicht.

Riedenburg ist nicht weit weg. Und die gesuchte Burg hat tatsächlich das Ross im Wappen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. Juli 2020)

Burg Prunn, das Ross prangt ja sogar dran an der Mauer.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Burg Prunn


Ja, der Wanderweg führt hinauf zur Burg Prunn.
Jetzt noch den Standort ermitteln ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (16. Juli 2020)

Hmm, Standort war meiner Meinung nach Bleistiftspitze. Aber ich war dort noch nicht, habs nur aufgrund der Wegegabelung und der bildrechtsseitigen Böschung auf der Karte gemutmasst.
Bin gerade mit dem Fatbike in der nördlichen Oberpfalz Grenze und Burg Leuchtenberg.
Montag mittag bin ich wieder in Niederbayern, da kann ich die Prunn-Burgsteigtour fahren.

Bis dahin darf gerne einer der locals auf Achse Kelheim-Dietfurt die Tour befahren und den Ritter suchen.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Standort war meiner Meinung nach Bleistiftspitze


Nein, dort ist es nicht.


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Juli 2020)

__





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				




da zufällig??


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Juli 2020)

Hab es gefunden. Am Weg R17 an der Strasse nach Baiersdorf.
 Leider am NSG.
Aber fünf Stunden um die Burg und die Lande gekurbelt. Schön war's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (20. Juli 2020)

@Dirty-old-man Was lange währt ... 

Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Juli 2020)

Nördliche Oberpfalz, Kreis NEW:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. Juli 2020)

Hinweis:
Gemeinde Flossenbürg


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. Juli 2020)

Aufloesung:
Man faehrt in Flossenbürg den gelb-weiss--gelben Weg ,  quert das Gelaende des Steinbruches Fa. Baumann sowie den Skihang und biegt den naechsten möglichen Weg nach rechts bergauf ab. 150 m nach der Abbieging und vor der Wegbiegung "links" ist der sogenannte "Brunnen".


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. Juli 2020)

Einen haette ich noch. Niederbayern, Kreis Kelheim:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. August 2020)

Wenn man zwischen Bad Abbach, Teugn und Donauradweg ein wenig durch die Wälder fährt, kommt man dran vorbei.
Es ist auch recht nahe einer tollen "motscherten/motschatan"( matschigen) und noch "ungerichteten" Harvesterspurenspielstrecke.

Das Wetter passt grad auch. Ladies & Gents, ich bitte aufs Radl.

Ansonsten erfolgt Auflösung und geschichtshistorische Hintergrundinfo zum Sonntagabend.


----------



## CC. (1. August 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> geschichtshistorische


Klasse!


----------



## pristo (1. August 2020)

Ich kann im BA ein Kreuz am Teugner Mühlbach südöstlich von Deutenhof finden. Vielleicht ist es das.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. August 2020)

Nein, das ist es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (3. August 2020)

Auflösung:



Es ist das Ullernkreuz an der Strasse nach Teugn  mit einem Gedenkstein der in Verbindung zum Flossenbürger Aussenlager Saal/Donau am Ringberg steht. Errichtet wurde der Stein aber schon 1982, also knapp 30 Jahre vor dem offiziellen Gedenkweg.
1982 hat so eine Heimatgeschichte keinen interessiert und bis heute ist ausser den Infos des Gedenkweges, von denen ich der Meinung bin, dass sie sehr spärlich sind und nur der Beschwichtigung einiger Ueberlebender dienten oder unsngenehme Fragen der jungen Generation auf Mindestmass reduzieren, nichts zu bekommen. Jedenfalls nicht ohne offizielles Ersuchen.
Und "die Alten" ruecken auch nix raus.


Wer mag denn gerne weitermachen? Ich habe zwar noch ein Suchbild aus der Opf von letzter Woche, aber das ist wieder so ein granitiges, wurzeliges outback-Dschungelmotiv zwischen Funkloch und Wasserloch.
 Ich würde, sollte sich bis Dienstag-auf-Mittwoch Nacht niemand bemuessigt fuehlen ob eines neuen Bildes, das dann irgendwann Mittwoch früh einstellen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. August 2020)

Jungs und Mädls,
ich drängle mich mal wieder vor.
Habe da ein Motiv gesehen bei meiner Tour Mitte Juli im RegBez NB, unweit der Donau, Nähe der B299.
War mit dem RR unterwegs und muss ehrlich sagen, dass das Bild geklaut ist, denn ich war zu faul nochmals umzudrehen für einen Schnappschuss.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. August 2020)

Stephanuskirche (St.Stephan-Kapelle) in Forchheim. Verbandsgemeinde Pfoerring.

Die Hopfengärten waren das Verräterische


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. August 2020)

Das ist natürlich richtig. Nun musst du wohl doch deinen Granitblock zur Schau stellen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. August 2020)

Jo mei, do mou ma no ins Outback.

Nördliche Oberpfalz. Nahe der Burg Leuchtenberg.


----------



## pristo (4. August 2020)

Google macht es möglich: Es dürfte sich um das Würfel-Kreuz handeln. Es befindet sich ca. 250 m östlich
der "3 Handkreuze" im Waldgebiet Elm bei Vohenstrauss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. August 2020)

Ja stimmt. Darfst weitermachen.


----------



## pristo (4. August 2020)

Wo befinde ich mich auf dem Foto:




Das Marterl befindet sich so ziemlich genau auf der Grenze Mittelfranken/Oberpfalz, mein Rad bereits in der Oberpfalz. Das Marterl ist im BA nicht eingetragen, der Weg und das Brückerl schon.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. August 2020)

Sind wir an der Schwarzach zwischen Ebenried/Rohr/Freystadt?


----------



## pristo (5. August 2020)

Schwarzach ist richtig. Der Rest nicht ganz.


----------



## pristo (6. August 2020)

Im Rücken des Fotografen befindet sich ein größerer Weiher, in dem gebadet wurde bis die Vogelschützer ihn für sich entdeckten. Auch einen Campingplatz kann man dort finden.


----------



## Rossi0815 (7. August 2020)

Der letzte Hinweis war jetzt für mich der Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl. Das könnte doch vielleicht hier sein und schon sogar das Materl gefunden


Das ist dann beim Kauerlacher Weiher


----------



## pristo (7. August 2020)

Beim Kauerlacher Weiher ist richtig. Rossi0815 du bist dran. Ich meine deinen Namen von Strava zu kennen ?.


----------



## Rossi0815 (7. August 2020)

Ja, das könnte mit strava schon sein. Dann habe ich jetzt quasi das nächste Rätsel, wer du sein könntest ?
Und hier noch ein Bild von mir. Da war ich in der Oberpfalz unterwegs


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. August 2020)

Blick auf Berching!?


----------



## Rossi0815 (7. August 2020)

Ja, da unten ist Berching, aber der Hügel auf dem ich stehe hat einen Namen. Den hätte ich gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (7. August 2020)

Kalvarienberg?


----------



## Rossi0815 (8. August 2020)

Genau, der ist es. Du bist dran


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. August 2020)

Bild vom Samstag 08.08.20, 12 Uhr Mittagszeit
Wo war ich da? Grenzgebiet Kreis Regen, zu Kreis Cham.
(Blick direkt vom Pandurensteig, Blickrichtung Süd-West)


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. August 2020)

Wenn sonst keiner will (Ist aber reine Internet-Recherche). Blick auf Pfarrkirche Moosbach, Gemeinde Prackenbach?


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. August 2020)

Gut .... Genau richtig!


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. August 2020)

Ok, dann bin ich wieder dran ... hätt ich doch nur den Effendi gemacht!

Ein bisserl Geduld, muss erst was suchen. Aber ganz dynamisch geht's hier im Moment eh ned zu. Eher hitzemäßig verlangsamt


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. August 2020)

Wir sind schon sehr gespannt... Was du so für uns hast...


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. August 2020)

Danke für's Anschieben  ...

@Dirty-old-man, darfst Dich wieder auf den Weg machen, ich hab den Bruder vom Ritter gefunden, nur wo?


----------



## Lenka K. (17. August 2020)

Hmmm ... 3 Rosen im Schilde, das wird in der Nähe der Rosenburg bei Riedenburg sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. August 2020)

Ja ja der Drei-Burgen-Steig bei Riedenburg.

Aber ich glaub der Standort ist gefragt. Also hin und hinauffahren scheint angesagt.
Blöderweise haeng ich noch in der Oberpfalz mit meinem Cannondale im Granit-Schlonz rum.  Hab paar Pedale gebaut und will sehen ob der Kram hält.
Der Satz am Cube hat einige Felseinschlaege verkraftet, aber das Tretlager verschliss. Jetzt noch die Cannondale Testtour mit einem zweiten Satz. 


Vor Dienstag oder Mittwoch wird das mit der Riedenburgtour nix bei mir.


----------



## Lenka K. (18. August 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> der Standort ist gefragt



@Brezensalzer Hier vielleicht?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. August 2020)

Habs gefunden. Der talseitige Einstieg nach den Burgen von Harlandener Strasse aus


......und jetzt wieder bergauf......


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. August 2020)

Richtig - damit bist Du wieder an der Reihe ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. August 2020)

Nördliche Oberpfalz


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. August 2020)

Erster Hinweis:

Zulassungsbezirk TIR (Tirschenreuth)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (25. August 2020)

Bei uns baut man die Stadel gern massiv...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. August 2020)

Jo mei..... Und so wehrhaft.

Wann d Preissn kummn.

Odr dr Tschech...

Der fruehere Bunker bzw die jetzige Jagd/Forsthütte steht an einer Waldwegkreuzung


----------



## SuperSamuel (31. August 2020)

Hmm... tut sich ned so wirklich viel hier...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. August 2020)

Ich weiß auch nicht, wo sich die Massen an Mtblern rumtreiben.
Wetter passt, Aber keiner faehrt mal durch die Gegend um was zu suchen


Auflösung


----------



## Dirty-old-man (31. August 2020)

Jezt hab ich noch ein ganz einfaches Rätsel aus Niederbayern. Also echt Waldautobahn. Lkr KEH

Bierseidl-Hinbringer


----------



## Lenka K. (31. August 2020)

Antieffendi.


----------



## pristo (2. September 2020)

Ist das Marterl in der Nähe vom Kloster Weltenburg?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. September 2020)

Ja

Hast mir noch bitte den Standort?


----------



## pristo (2. September 2020)

Keine Ahnung, könnte ich bloß raten.

Weltenburg wegen des Hinweises "Bierseidl-Hinbringer".


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. September 2020)

???, ja raten ist nicht....

Aber es ist tatsächlich im "Einflug"-bereich von Weltenburg.

Auffi aufs Radl ond obe gfohrn bringt die Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (2. September 2020)

Geraten!  Hier vielleicht?





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. September 2020)

N......ein

Ist es nicht. ?


----------



## Phantomas (13. September 2020)

Geht's mal irgendwie weiter ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. September 2020)

Ja, es ist auf dem Rad- und Wanderweg von Kelheim nach Weltenburg.

Jetzt kann mal jemand anders weitermachen. Ich hab nur noch Bilder, die mit Medienelektronik zu loesen sind und nicht zwingend mit Wissen oder Selberfahren.

Also bitte jemand anderes ein neues Bild


----------



## hidyn (14. September 2020)

Ok. dann hab ich mal ein Bild. 
 Wo steht das kleine Wasserrad?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. September 2020)

Lengenbachtal?


----------



## hidyn (14. September 2020)

Richtig, Du bist dran


----------



## WarriorPrincess (15. September 2020)

Ok, dann die Frage: Wo stehen diese "Reihenhäuser" (oder "Reihenhotels")?


----------



## Phantomas (16. September 2020)

Könnte am Frankenweg von Rödelberg nach Pilsach sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. September 2020)

Genau da ist es!
Hier nochmal in leicht veränderter Perspektive:

@ Phantomas: Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Phantomas (17. September 2020)

Auf welchem Trail ist der Biker ?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. September 2020)

Ndb oder Opf?

Vllt. Region/ Kfz-Zulassungskreis?


----------



## hidyn (17. September 2020)

Eine Vermutung, Windrad-Trail bei Neumarkt?


----------



## Phantomas (17. September 2020)

Das ging ja schnell , es ist m Anfng vom Windradtrail  Hidyn kannst weitermachen !


----------



## Rossi0815 (17. September 2020)

Fühlt sich steiler an, als es auf dem Bild aussieht ?
Aber jetzt wo ihr es sagt kann man es sogar erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (17. September 2020)

Rossi0815 es ist steiler als es aussieht


----------



## hidyn (17. September 2020)

Auf welchen Berg sind diese Trails?


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. September 2020)

Fuchsberg?


----------



## hidyn (18. September 2020)

Nein, weiter Westlich!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2020)

Heinzburg am Höhenweg des Dillberg.
Die Steilkurve ist mittlerweile echt ganz schön ausgefahren...


----------



## hidyn (18. September 2020)

Du kommst der stelle schon näher, jetzt noch ein Stück nach Osten.


----------



## scratch_a (18. September 2020)

Die Kurve ist definitiv an der Heinzburg oder auch Heinrichsbürg genannt, da muss man nicht weiter nach Osten 
Der Berg selber heißt deshalb auch Schlossberg.


----------



## hidyn (18. September 2020)

Schlossberg ist richtig, Heinzburg oder Heinrichsbürg diese Namen kannte ich nicht, sorry
WarriorPrincess kannst weitermachen


----------



## scratch_a (18. September 2020)

Kein Problem...der Thread soll ja auch der Bildung dienen 
Interessant ist dort auch das Infoschild. Da wird sogar darauf hingewiesen, dass der Hügel von Mountainbikern gerne befahren wird


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. September 2020)

Dachte auch, ich hätte das Schild


 letztens erst fotografiert, aber anscheinend wohl doch nicht...

Ok, dann weiter in der Bildung: Wo bildet steht diese kleine Kapelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (21. September 2020)

Na dann, ohne Bildung: Vieleicht am Dietrichstein bei Nattershofen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. September 2020)

Uih, das ging schnell...


----------



## hidyn (22. September 2020)

Kann Bitte jemand anders weitermachen, ich habe zurzeit keine Bilder von der OPf.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. September 2020)

Aber gerne...

Niederbayern.
Wo steht diese Tiny-Haus-Reihe?
Im Restaurant nebenan gibt es dieses unglaublich gute Dessert.

o


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. September 2020)

Möchte den Fluss des Threads nicht stören oder das aktuelle Rätsel behindern.

ABER was mich persönlich oder evtl. auch die anderen hier interessieren könnte, wer ihr überhaupt seid und was ihr so treibt.
Hier in diesem Thread haben wir ja seit inwischen ein paar Jahren miteinander zu tun, doch wirklich voneinander wissen wir kaum was.
Vielleicht würdet ihr euch einfach mal ungezwungen vorstellen, bitte keine ganz persönlichen Details...

_Zu meiner Person:
Bin Thomas, Jahrgang 85, verh. 2 Kinder
Wohnhaft in 92358
Fahre im Jahr ca. 15.000 km mit dem Rad (zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen, für den Sport, außer bei Eis und Schnee)
Vorlieben: lange MTB Tages Touren mit >100km und >2000hm_

Wer mag, darf sich kurz vorstellen, wenn nicht gewünscht - bitte den Post löschen oder eine Meldung an mich (dann werde ich ihn selbst löschen)

UND das aktuelle Rätsel nicht aus den Augen verlieren... Danke!


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. September 2020)

Der gesuchte Ort liegt im nördlichsten Landkreis Niederbayerns


----------



## Dirty-old-man (25. September 2020)

Nächster Hinweis:
Zulassungsbezirk Viechtach.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. September 2020)

Ein weiterer Hinweis zum Rätsel, wo die Tiny-Haeuser stehen, ist das nachfolgend gezeigte Wasserrad, das sich nur wenige Meter entfernt nahe der Haeuschen befindet.


----------



## scratch_a (27. September 2020)

hidyn schrieb:


> Na dann, ohne Bildung: Vieleicht am Dietrichstein bei Nattershofen?



Hier der Nachtrag zur Bildung  


Zum aktuellen Rätsel kann ich leider nichts beitragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (27. September 2020)

Schnitzmühle?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. September 2020)

Ja, stimmt 👍👍


----------



## pristo (27. September 2020)

Bitte jemand anders weitermachen. Hab kein passendes Foto. Danke!


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. September 2020)

Dann mach ich einfach mal weiter...
Hier von mir ein Bild beim Biergartenbesuch gemacht, vor ein paar Wochen.
Dürfte schnell gelöst sein!


----------



## pristo (28. September 2020)

Auf den Steinen bin ich auch schon rumgelaufen. Da ich kein Bild habe, halte ich mich mal raus.


----------



## Rossi0815 (28. September 2020)

Das ist in Berching im Hans-Kuffer-Park und die Steine führen über/durch die Sulz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (28. September 2020)

Richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## Rossi0815 (28. September 2020)

Dann habe ich hier auch was nettes aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## Rossi0815 (29. September 2020)

Das Objekt steht direkt vor einem Feuerwehrhaus. Dieses steht quasi direkt neben einer ehemaligen Bahnlinie, die zu einem Radweg umgebaut wurde


----------



## pristo (29. September 2020)

Steht es am Bocklradweg?


----------



## Rossi0815 (30. September 2020)

Nein

Im Namen des Radwegs kommt der Name des Flusses vor, der parallel dazu verläuft


----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. September 2020)

Schwarzachtalradweg?,  ich habe die Statue schon mal gesehen 2017, als ich auf einem Radweg einer früheren Bahntrasse zu einem Handwerkermuseum gewandert bin.

Leider bin ich zu weit weg grad, um das mit dem Rad abzufahren und den Ort zu suchen.


----------



## Rossi0815 (30. September 2020)

Nein, der ist es auch nicht


----------



## pristo (1. Oktober 2020)

Vilstalradweg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Oktober 2020)

in Wolfsbach bei Ensdorf?

Müsste hier an der Ecke sein... 





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Rossi0815 (2. Oktober 2020)

Bingo, ganz genau!

Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich muss zugeben, Pristo hat mich auf die Idee erst gebracht mit der alten Bahnstrecke von Amberg nach Schmidmühlen. Daher auch zum Teil sein Verdienst. 

Neues Rätsel:
OPF>NM>VELBURG - wo genau?


----------



## pristo (2. Oktober 2020)

Deining?


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Oktober 2020)

Nö, im Gemeinde/Stadtbereich Velburg...


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Oktober 2020)

Deusmauer? Zugang zum Moor vielleicht?


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Oktober 2020)

Es ist zwar in Lengenfeld, ABER Deusmauer lass ich mal gelten.

Hier der genaue Standort:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Oktober 2020)

Hatte schon die Straße zwischen Lengenfeld und Deusmauer im Sinn, dachte nur der Einstieg ins Moor sei weiter hinten Richtung Deusmauer. 
Naja....dann mal weiter....wir sind in der Oberpfalz. Vielleicht kennt jemand die Ruinen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Oktober 2020)

In welchem Lkr. befinden wir uns denn?


----------



## Pakalolo (6. Oktober 2020)

Landkreis Regensburg. Es handelt sich um ein Geotop, welches maßgeblich in Zusammenhang mit einem bedeutenden Bauwerk im Landkreis steht.


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Oktober 2020)

Also es müsste entweder in Kallmünz oben auf der Burg sein oder B....berg? ABER ich will ned raten. 

Wer es wirklich weiß, der soll es bitte auflösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (7. Oktober 2020)

@SuperSamuel liegt daneben. Es sind ca. 15km nach Kallmünz und die Ruinen befinden sich an einem Ort, der laut Bayerischem Landesamt für Umwelt unmittelbar mit dem Bau der Walhalla zusammenhängt.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Oktober 2020)

Natursteine mit Zement 😳😳😳 ueberfugt,
Torsturz aus Beton, U-Steine am linken Bildrand. Ist es in Maxhuette?


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Oktober 2020)

Hmm... Es handelt sich hier wohl nicht um eine oder mehrere Burgen?

Ist es evtl. der ehemaliger Steinbruch SE von Ebenwies  ... ???
Obwohl ich in der Karte keine Ruine finde?!?

Hier wäre der Standort: https://opentopomap.org/#marker=15/49.04321/11.99536


----------



## Pakalolo (7. Oktober 2020)

Dieses mal stimmts. Es ist der ehemalige Steinbruch Ebenwies. Von dort wurden Steine zum Bau der Walhalla entnommen. Die Ruinen der ehemaligen Werksgebäude stehen noch und es führt ein netter Pfad hindurch. Im Sommer sind die Ruinen von außen nicht zu sehen, wenn die Bäume die Blätter verlieren jedoch recht deutlich. Das angehängte PDF gibt ein paar Infos dazu.


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Oktober 2020)

Das Rätsel mit dem Geotop hab ich rein mit Wikipedia/Google gelöst, war gar nicht sooo einfach.
Neues Rätsel von mir:
Hier ein Foto meiner Tour durch OPF-NB am Hitze-Samstag 08.08.2020.
Welchen Ort bzw. welchen Berg sieht man im Hintergrund?

Tip: Zwischen der Kirche und dem Berg dahinter verläuft die B20.


----------



## Pakalolo (12. Oktober 2020)

Ist das Trebersdorf? Dort gibts feinstes Angus Rind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Oktober 2020)

Nein, weiter südlich ist der gesuchte Ort.


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. Oktober 2020)

Neuer Tip: Im auf dem Bild sichtbaren Ort ist ein Wasserschloss, welches renovierungsbedürftig ist.
*
Weiterer Hinweis: Die Kirche auf dem Foto ist Luftlinie genau 10,83 km von der AS 106 A3 Straubing entfernt.


----------



## Phantomas (24. Oktober 2020)

Haunkenzell


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Oktober 2020)

Ist richtig, war doch sehr zäh...
Bitte fortfahren!


----------



## Phantomas (26. Oktober 2020)

Wo befindet sich das Kreuz


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. Oktober 2020)

Bachhaupt bei Breitenbrunn?
Hier in etwa:





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Phantomas (27. Oktober 2020)

Leider nein ! Östlich von Nmkt 🙄


----------



## Phantomas (29. Oktober 2020)

Da ist auch eine Höhle 😊


----------



## pristo (29. Oktober 2020)

Felsen am Hohlloch, östlich von Velburg.


----------



## Phantomas (30. Oktober 2020)

Genau das ist's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (30. Oktober 2020)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## SuperSamuel (30. Oktober 2020)

Marienquelle... Easy... Jurasteig... Nähe Hermannsberg.... Hometrail... 😉


----------



## Rossi0815 (30. Oktober 2020)

Da war ich paar Beiträge hinten dran 🙈


----------



## pristo (30. Oktober 2020)

SuperSamuel du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. November 2020)

Ein Foto aus 2011, laut Google Maps müsste das Gebäude noch so existieren.
Nicht weit entfernt ist ein sehr bekannter Flussradweg der Oberpfalz.


----------



## Pakalolo (2. November 2020)

Nach Tremmelhausen hoch?


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. November 2020)

Nein, aber wir sind schon im Landkreis R


----------



## Pakalolo (3. November 2020)

Ohne es genau lokalisieren zu können würde ich ins Labertal gehen. Könnte bei Alling sein!?


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. November 2020)

Leider nein...

Wir sind im nord-westlichen Teil des Lkr Regensburg, genauer im Gemeindebereich Beratzhausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (14. November 2020)

Vielleicht könnte man mal weitermachen 🤔mit einem weiteren Tip oder so


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. November 2020)

Der Hof im Hintergrund ist eine Einöde und der besagte Fluss ist natürlich die Schwarze La(a)ber.

Wir sind zwischen Beratzhausen und Laaber...


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. November 2020)

Wo entstand dieses Foto?     (geklaut im Netz)


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. November 2020)

Alte Bahnlinie Lauterhofen-Amberg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. November 2020)

ja genau, so ist es.... Aber wo genau?


----------



## fexbru (29. November 2020)

Geht's hier weiter? Kann auch gerne mit nem neuen Bild übernehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (29. November 2020)

Dann übernehm halt mal 👍,  es geht mir schon lange auf den Zeiger das hier Bilder eingestellt werden die niemand erraten kann  und dann ewig kein Tip kommt wo das sein könnt , spätestens nach zwei Tage sollte mal reagiert werden !


----------



## fexbru (29. November 2020)

War gestern in der nördlichen Oberpfalz unterwegs. Die Bäume schauen schon schön winterlich aus hier ☺️


----------



## Rossi0815 (29. November 2020)

Ist das die Kapelle zwischen Gnadenberg und stöckelsberg?


----------



## scratch_a (29. November 2020)

Nein, die ist es definitiv nicht. Die würde ich erkennen 
Außerdem wäre die auch zu weit unten, da hat es die Tage keinen solchen Frost gegeben. Aufm Dillberg oben war es dagegen traumhaft wie auf dem Bild. Aber da steht auch keine Kapelle. Mhh...


----------



## fexbru (29. November 2020)

Genau die ist es nicht, leider falsch.


----------



## Rossi0815 (29. November 2020)

Oh, nördliche Oberpfalz ist ja auch nördlicher wie wir...
Dillberg waren wir gestern Vormittag auch. War ein Traum, vor allem mit Sonne 😁


----------



## Dirty-old-man (29. November 2020)

Weiden Opf.
Die Muglhofkapelle

Goldsteig ist in der Nähe


----------



## fexbru (29. November 2020)

@Dirty-old-man richtig 👍


----------



## Dirty-old-man (29. November 2020)

Niederbayern, Kreis KEH:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. Dezember 2020)

Erster Hinweis:

Gemarkung Saal a. d. Donau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (3. Dezember 2020)

Es ist nicht zu kalt zum Fahrradfahren, es ist nur nicht warm genug als dass man im Rennrad-Lycra eine Sonnenpicknicktour macht.
Nachdem die Zahl der Expeditionsradler im Kreis KEH und R wohl gering ist, loese ich auf.


Hintergrundinfos dazu am nahen Kalksteinbruch.
Ich halte es für durchaus möglich, dass der "neue" Standort mit dem Weiterzug des Steinbruches in diese Richtung begründet ist. Der Standort der Infotafel an Höhe 419,4 ist wohl in 10 Jahren erreicht.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (3. Dezember 2020)

Wo bin ich?

Niederbayern, sehr nahe der Grenze zu Oberpfalz. 

Landkreis VIT.



Man kann da ganz normal mit einem Gelaendefahrrad oder Tourer hinfahren.
Der Weg ist KEINE Rücketrasse.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2020)

Deine Bilderrätsel sind wie immer sehr gut.....aber auch nicht einfach.
Bin auf jedenfall immer gespannt auf die Auflösung 

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. Dezember 2020)

Erster Hinweis:

In der Nähe eines Flusses


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Dezember 2020)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Dann übernehm halt mal 👍,  es geht mir schon lange auf den Zeiger das hier Bilder eingestellt werden die niemand erraten kann  und dann ewig kein Tip kommt wo das sein könnt , spätestens nach zwei Tage sollte mal reagiert werden !



Also ich muss jetzt schon was dazu sagen, hab jetzt lange überlegt. Ich schreibe ungern solche Kommentare... Aber diese Art hier, wie von dir, stößt mir echt sauer auf, ganz ehrlich. Dem Motto nach "niemand erraten kann" -> wer sich 2 min die Mühe macht und bei Google die Bildersuche öffnet und "Radweg Amberg Lauterhofen" eingibt > der bekommt als 10tes Fotoergebnis diese Brücke gezeigt. Soviel kann man echt erwarten? Und sich das Recht zu nehmen mein Rätsel zu übergehen, geht mir ordentlich gegen den Zeiger... Das war ein Schritt zu viel...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich löse mein Rätsel auf.
Weiterhin gebe ich an @SuperSamuel zurück, der bitte ein neues Bilderrätsel einstellen mag. Oder einen anderen Rätselersteller benennen soll.

Der Stein liegt im Kartenbereich des Unterzuges des ersten "e" vom Regenberg.



Der Stein wurde zwar fachmännisch angeschlagen, aber die Bruchlinie folgte nicht den Spaltkeilen, sondern verläuft bei der unteren Spaltreihe im linken Steinbereich nach schraeg oben.
Das Wasserkraftwerk wurde in den wesentlichen Teilen mit Stahl(ort)-beton gebaut, also vor Ort geschalt und betoniert, aber für die Häuser sowie die innere Staumauer wurden Natursteinquader benutzt, die (teilweise, da Steinbruchquader teurer sind) aus Findlingen gebrochen wurden. 
Hierzu werden eine Reihe von keilfoermigen Loechern exakt in gewuenschter Bruchlinie eingemeisselt und dann in die Löcher/Taschen mehrteilige "Federkeile" eingesetzt und deren aufweitendes Innenteil jeweils mit nur leichten Hammerschlägen eingeschlagen, was zum flaechigen Bruch des Findlings oder Felsbrockens führt.
Der abgebildete Stein ist ein regional ueblicher Paragneis.
Man erreicht den Stein über einen auf den Regenberg fuehrenden Waldweg der nahe des Parkplatzes am Bootsverleih anfangs recht steil nach oben führt.

Das ist die in der Karte im Staubereich des Flusses "Schwarzer Regen" eingezeichnete Turbinenanlage, die Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts gebaut wurde. Eine grosse Leistung, da der Fluss hierfür nicht umgeleitet werden konnte. Auch im Bild zu sehen ist ein Teil des "Regenberges".



Blick auf den bootsbefahrbaren Staubereich und den "Ochsenberg" von der Staumauer aus:


Am turbinenhaus- bzw regenbergseitigen Ufer befindet sich ein sommergeoeffneter Bootsverleih. Der Kuchen wurde nur wenige Minuten zuvor von einer Frau aus einem der beiden Turbinenwärterhäusern auf einem Kuchenblech noch dampfend gebracht und war genauso wie der hervorragende Kaffee moderat guenstig.
Auf dem Foto zu sehen ist das zweite Stück Kuchen, nachdem mich der Geschmack des ersten so überwältigte, dass ich vergass, das Arrangement vorsorglich zu fotografieren.


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Dezember 2020)

@pristo .... bitte mach du weiter ... du warst nah dran bei der bahnbrücke ... Danke


----------



## pristo (7. Dezember 2020)

Also gut ich mach weiter.
An welchem ruhigen Örtchen bin ich da?
Tipp: der Jurasteig ist ca. 400 m entfernt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Dezember 2020)

U....k....    ABER ich halte mich zurück....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Dezember 2020)

Ulrichskapelle in Deining


----------



## pristo (7. Dezember 2020)

Ulrichskapelle bei Deining ist richtig. DOM du bist dran.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Dezember 2020)

Obepfalz, nahe Tschechien


----------



## Pakalolo (7. Dezember 2020)

Vom Cerchov runter nach Waldmünchen? Lehmgrubensteig? Oder so ähnlich....


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Dezember 2020)

Nein, im Bereich TIR - NEW


----------



## Dirty-old-man (10. Dezember 2020)

Naechster Hinweis in Voraussicht auf ein tourenreiches Wochenende.
Der gesuchte Platz ist nahe des Skilanglaufzentrums "Silberhütte".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Dezember 2020)

Abfahrt vom Havran Richtung Silberhütte?





__





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Dirty-old-man (11. Dezember 2020)

Nein, die Markierung auf der Digitalkarte ist der frühere Grenzuebergang mit einem Informationsunterstand.

Ich sehe gerade, dass die Hütte NICHT im Garminsystem aufgenommen ist.
Das wird wohl ein wesentlicher Grund sein, warum sie im Gegensatz zum Infostand des Grenzüberganges noch nicht zerstört oder beschädigt wurde.
Trotz dass nur wenig Entfernung, dafür aber noch  stark bewurzelte Höhenmeter dazwischen liegen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Dezember 2020)

dann mal ein rateversuch, ohne wirkliches wissen... entenbühl?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Dezember 2020)

Nein, auf dem Entenbuehl ist ein zur Kapelle umgebauter WK2-Bunker.

Ich fahr am Donnerstag selbst hoch, wenn das Wetter passt. Vielleicht fährt/raet ja zwischenzeitlich noch jemand hin


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte gehofft, dass der emtb-fahrer, der mir am schon unrichtig genannten Grenzübergang begegnete, und den später gesichteten Profilspuren nach von Burg Schellenberg über Grenzhuette nach mutmasslich Silberhütte fuhr, die Fahrt behufs Raetselloesung machte.

Ja nun, also die Rast- und Uebernachtungshuette ist die "Petrushütte"



Es darf nun gerne jemand anderes weitermachen. 😃😃😃


----------



## calsian (18. Dezember 2020)

Na dann mache ich hier auch mal mit 
Ich denke das Bild sollte genügend Anhaltspunkte liefern


----------



## Exilimy (19. Dezember 2020)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Wo entstand dieses Foto?     (geklaut im Netz)
> Anhang anzeigen 1153922


Scheint ja nicht gelöst worden zu sein. Übernehm ich mal noch.

Ist die "Hoibrücke" bei Ursensollen.
Ich mach aber nicht weiter ;-) Das Bild von calsian ist zu lösen


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Dezember 2020)

Zurück zum Rätsel von @calsian:

Würde grob auf die Donau bei Deggendorf tippen. Für eine genauere Eingrenzung fehlt mir aber die Detailkenntnis.


----------



## calsian (20. Dezember 2020)

Grob stimmt schon mal


----------



## tomke (21. Dezember 2020)

Endlich mal was das ich auch kenne  
Bike steht auf der Burgruine Hilgartsberg. Im Hintergrund sieht man Pleinting.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calsian (23. Dezember 2020)

tomke schrieb:


> Endlich mal was das ich auch kenne
> Bike steht auf der Burgruine Hilgartsberg. Im Hintergrund sieht man Pleinting.



Jawoll!


----------



## tomke (23. Dezember 2020)

Dann mach ich mal weiter:




Bissl Donauaufwärts und mehr in Woid eine. ;-)


----------



## tomke (29. Dezember 2020)

Zu schwer??


----------



## pristo (29. Dezember 2020)

Das könnte die Eisenbahnbrücke über die Ohe bei Regen sein.


----------



## tomke (29. Dezember 2020)

Stimmt!


----------



## pristo (29. Dezember 2020)

Welche Ortschaft sieht man hier:


----------



## Dirty-old-man (29. Dezember 2020)

Riedenburg

Pastellfarbene Uferhaeuser mit Poser-Eisdiele und Treppe zur Schiffsanlegestelle.

Am Berg die Falknerei einer der drei Burgen

Rechts im Bild die Brauerei Riemhofer (🤮🤮🤮 behaupten die lokalen Trunkenbolde)

Links im Bild verdeckt: Das Riedenburger Brauhaus mit sehr guten Erzeugnissen wie zB dem Doldensud ipa


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. Dezember 2020)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Rechts im Bild die Brauerei Riemhofer (🤮🤮🤮 behaupten die lokalen Trunkenbolde)
> 
> Links im Bild verdeckt: Das Riedenburger Brauhaus mit sehr guten Erzeugnissen wie zB dem Doldensud ipa



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich von der Sammelbezeichnung "lokale Trunkenbolde" angesprochen fühlen soll , aber der Bewertung der Riemhofer-Biere kann ich mich nicht anschließen ...

Tipp: Wer eine Abneigung gegen Biker der Kategorie Bike mit Verbrennungsmotor hat, der meidet Riedenburg an schönen Wochenenden tunlichst (und noch mehr besagte Eisdiele).


----------



## pristo (30. Dezember 2020)

Riemhofer Bier kenn ich net, aber das Riedenburger Kristallweizen war
immer ganz gut. Ob´s das noch gibt? Keine Ahnung.
Dirty-old-man du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (30. Dezember 2020)

Niederbayern Kreis KEH




@Brezensalzer 

Ich trinke nur zum Monatsende 1 Flasche Bier (Doldensud oder Dinkel) im Schaukelstuhl, hab also von alkoholischen Lebensmitteln null Ahnung.
Einige einheimische Bau-Igel haben jedoch diese obige Meinung vertreten, dass die Brauerzeugnisse nicht gut seien. 
Allerdings waren die Igel eher dem Münchner Bier zugetan und ich meine bei einem Faible für Muenchner Bier ist aller Fachkundigkeit Abend. 🤔🤔


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. Januar 2021)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich an dem Kreuz schon mal vorbeigekommen bin, aber in Erinnerung ist es mir nicht geblieben. Wenn man einen anderen Ansatz wählt und mal nach Büglmeiers googelt, dann findet man den Namen in der Gegend um Saal(Donau) oder auch Bad Abbach ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. Januar 2021)

Richtung stimmt. Im Wald nahe Saal/Donau.
Abbach ist eher falscher Richtungsansatz


----------



## pristo (2. Januar 2021)

Google-Suche mit "Büglmeier" bringt mich leider nicht weiter.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. Januar 2021)

Nächster Hinweis:

Im Wald zwischen Hausen und Saal/Donau


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Januar 2021)

Auflösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Januar 2021)

Jetzt was echt einfaches. Oberpfalz, nahe Regensburg:


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Januar 2021)

Burgruine Stockenfels. Da spukts und vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum das Schild so hängt. 
Oder es ist wirklich so gemeint...."Backflips verboten".


----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. Januar 2021)

Ja jippieh das stimmt. Burg Stockenfels.

Das Radlfahren ist dort zum Schutz der Wanderer wirklich mit dem am Schild angehängten Gemeindehinweis "verboten". Inwieweit hier der Bitte zur Selbstbeschraenkung durch Nachdenken nachgekommen wird ist mir nicht bekannt.
Aber (frische) Radelspuren fand ich keine


Mach bitte mit einem Rätsel weiter.


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Januar 2021)

Oberpfalz:


----------



## Pakalolo (7. Januar 2021)

Landkreis Regensburg....um mal den ersten Tipp abzugeben.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. Januar 2021)

Effendi......  😃😃😃


Aber sollen mal andere 😎😎😎


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Januar 2021)

Müsste der Steinbruch zwichen Etterzhausen und Mariaort sein?
Bild wurde wohl oberhalb der Bahnlinie gemacht?


----------



## Pakalolo (10. Januar 2021)

Lass ich gelten, weit oberhalb der Bahnlinie, quasi am höchsten Punkt verläuft eine Flurbereinigungsstrasse.


----------



## Pakalolo (10. Januar 2021)

Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Januar 2021)

So, ein neues Rätsel meiner Wenigkeit, selbst abgelichtet im Herbst 2020.
Wir sind im Landkreis NM Opf, nähe eines sehr beliebten Rundwanderwegs mit ca. 3-4 Bikestunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (12. Januar 2021)

Zeugenbergrunde?


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Januar 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> Zeugenbergrunde?


ja, klar...


----------



## pristo (12. Januar 2021)

...aber die Steine sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## CC. (13. Januar 2021)

Hab sie schon mal gesehen...
Neumarkter Sanddünen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Januar 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Hab sie schon mal gesehen...
> Neumarkter Sanddünen?



Nein. Da nicht.


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2021)

Ist es in der Nähe des Parkplatzes am alten Disko in Postbauer-Heng, wo die Auswärtigen in die Zeugenbergrunde einsteigen?


----------



## Phantomas (15. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist es in der Nähe des Parkplatzes am alten Disko in Postbauer-Heng, wo die Auswärtigen in die Zeugenbergrunde einsteigen?


Tyrolsberg 🤔


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. Januar 2021)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist es in der Nähe des Parkplatzes am alten Disko in Postbauer-Heng, wo die Auswärtigen in die Zeugenbergrunde einsteigen?


nö. leider nicht.


----------



## scratch_a (21. Januar 2021)

Ich hätte irgendwo zwischen Kanal und Buchberg getippt...aber mir sind die 3 Steine auch noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Januar 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich hätte irgendwo zwischen Kanal und Buchberg getippt...aber mir sind die 3 Steine auch noch nicht aufgefallen


Da gehe ich mit. Mal analytisch betrachet: Tannen/Fichten (???) und Buchen, es scheint eine Weggabelung zu sein und relativ nah am Waldrand...
Evtl also vom Buchberg runterfahrend wo einen der Wald kurz vorm Burgis-Kreisel ausspuckt??


----------



## hidyn (29. Januar 2021)

@SuperSamuel, 
wäre es nicht an der Zeit einen Tipp zugeben oder aufzulösen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Februar 2021)

wir sind ganz südlich der zeugenbergrunde, jedoch nicht direkt dran - somit nicht erraten






						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				




bitte weiter machen, wer mag darf ....


----------



## Rossi0815 (2. Februar 2021)

Dann komme ich mal wieder aus meinem Loch gekrochen. Sollte nicht schwierig sein


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Februar 2021)

Hammermühle bei Parsberg, Schwarze Laber Radweg


----------



## Phantomas (3. Februar 2021)

Radweg von Pilsach kommend kurz vor Pfeffertshofen 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (3. Februar 2021)

Der Radweg vom @SuperSamuel würde schon passen, aber die richtige Position hat @Phantomas . @Phantomas , du bist dran


----------



## Phantomas (3. Februar 2021)

Wo befindet sich der Trail 🤔


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Februar 2021)

Tyrolsberg/Großberg? Einer der Verbindungstrails zwischen Rot-Punkt und dem 4er?


----------



## Phantomas (5. Februar 2021)

Nein , von NM aus eher Süd Östlich !


----------



## Pakalolo (5. Februar 2021)

Da gibt es doch einen Trail in der Nähe der Weißmarter Kurve, leider kenn ich den Namen nicht. Is der das?


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Februar 2021)

Der nennt sich "Snake Devil Trail"


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Februar 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Der nennt sich "Snake Devil Trail"


Nope, Snake Diavolo


----------



## scratch_a (5. Februar 2021)

Irgendwo im Heiligenholz aufm Jurasteig?


----------



## Phantomas (5. Februar 2021)

Nicht der Jurasteig , und vom Weissmarter ca. 7 km  in südlicher Richtung


----------



## Phantomas (7. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht hilft das etwas weiter 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisNM (8. Februar 2021)

Müsste Deining Bahnhof sein. 
Frankenweg


----------



## Phantomas (8. Februar 2021)

So ist es  ,Frankenweg  Hacklberg in Richtung Deining Bahnhof 

Kannst weitermachen !


----------



## Phantomas (12. Februar 2021)

Macht jemand weiter da ChrisNM nicht reagiert 😐


----------



## ChrisNM (12. Februar 2021)

Ganz in der Nähe vom letzten Bild


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Februar 2021)

Blick vom Skihang Sulzbürg auf Rocksdorf?


----------



## ChrisNM (12. Februar 2021)

Richtig


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Februar 2021)

Wo entstand dieses Foto?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Februar 2021)

Forstdiensthuette Hoher Bogen




150 m weiter im Wald schaut's dann so aus:


----------



## Pakalolo (15. Februar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Forstdiensthuette Hoher Bogen


Beste Hüttenwirtin....Cappuccino ist der Lösliche und normale Milch statt Kaffeesahne zum Filterkaffee führt zu Augenrollen bei der Chefin. Das ist so trashig, dass es schon wieder retro ist und daher schon fast "hip".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Februar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Forstdiensthuette Hoher Bogen



Das ist natürlich richtig! Bitte um ein neues Foto.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (17. Februar 2021)

Wo in der Oberpfalz bin ich hier?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Februar 2021)

Erster Hinweis:

Kreis Regensburg


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. Februar 2021)

In oder Rund um Beratzhausen, würde ich mal raten.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Februar 2021)

Nein


----------



## hidyn (19. Februar 2021)

Beim Bergverein Regenstauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. Februar 2021)

Hinter dem Restaurant

👍👍👍👍👍

Darfst weitermachen 🤗🤗


----------



## hidyn (19. Februar 2021)

Wo in der Opf. habe ich das Bild gemacht?


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. Februar 2021)

Abfahrt vom Schlüpfelberg zum Friedhof in Mühlhausen?


----------



## Rossi0815 (20. Februar 2021)

Heinrichsbürg bei Neumarkt auf der Zeugenbergrunde


----------



## hidyn (20. Februar 2021)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> Heinrichsbürg bei Neumarkt auf der Zeugenbergrunde


Richtig👍 Du bist dran.


----------



## Rossi0815 (20. Februar 2021)

Dann geht's weiter in der Oberpfalz...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Februar 2021)

Vigelbeobachtungsturm beim Schwarzachtal in Freystadt


----------



## Rossi0815 (20. Februar 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Vigelbeobachtungsturm beim Schwarzachtal in Freystadt




Na das ging schnell. Du bist dran


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Februar 2021)

Oberpfalz.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Februar 2021)

Erster Hinweis:

Kfz-Zulassungsbezirk NEW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. Februar 2021)

Zweiter Hinweis:

Der gesuchte Ort um das Bild, beides untrennbar miteinander verbunden,  gehörte zur lobkowitzischen Herrschaft von Stoernstein-Neustadt.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. Februar 2021)

Ich löse das Rätsel auf. Es handelt sich um einen Gedenkstein zur "Entstehung der Wallfahrt" in St. Quirin bzw etwa 50m entfernt von der Kirche. Wenn man auf der asphaltierten Straße vor St. Quirin steht, führt je ein Weg links bzw. rechts herum durch den kleinen Wald bergab.

St. Quirin liegt auf 492 müNN

Der nächste bekannte Ort ist Püchersreut


Mag bitte jemand weitermachen?


----------



## Rossi0815 (24. Februar 2021)

Eins habe ich noch aus der Vorweihnachtszeit. Wir befinden uns wieder mal in der Oberpfalz


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Februar 2021)

Ohne zu Wissen, geraten... Steidl Busreisen Buchberg?


----------



## Rossi0815 (25. Februar 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Ohne zu Wissen, geraten... Steidl Busreisen Buchberg?


Volltreffer. Die hatten in der Adventszeit einen Bus geschmückt


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Februar 2021)

Neues Fotorätsel von mir. Aufnahme aus 10/2020. Wir sind in der Opf, genauer gesagt im Kreis NM.


----------



## Pakalolo (26. Februar 2021)

Blindtipp: Ecke Batzhausen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Februar 2021)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Blindtipp: Ecke Batzhausen?


NEIN.


----------



## Pakalolo (26. Februar 2021)

Du weißt, dass Großschreibung in Foren anschreien oder laut reden bedeutet und daher als unhöflich gilt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Februar 2021)

War mir nicht bewusst... Tut mir leid. Aber Batzhausen ist leider falsch.


----------



## Pakalolo (26. Februar 2021)

Kein Problem


----------



## pristo (26. Februar 2021)

Sind da zwei künstlich angelegte Gewässer daneben? 😁


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Februar 2021)

Die Sulz ist doch natürlich... 😜


----------



## pristo (26. Februar 2021)

Ich habe leider kein Foto, deshalb halte ich mich mal raus. ☹


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. Februar 2021)

Beim Dürrlohspeicher?

Da wären auch, neben der Sulz, mit dem RMD-Kanal und dem Ludwig-Donau-Main-Kanal (zumindest den Resten) zwei künstlich angelegte Gewässer in der Nähe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Februar 2021)

Das ist natürlich richtig!


----------



## Brezensalzer (27. Februar 2021)

Das ist manchmal lustig mit der Erinnerung - konnte zunächst nicht viel mit dem letzten Rätselbild anfangen. Aber auf die Hinweise mit den beiden künstlichen Gewässern und der Sulz, dachte ich mir, das kommt mir bekannt vor ... 

Weiter geht's: Wo sind wir hier in Niederbayern?


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. März 2021)

Tipp 1:

Der Ort liegt in einer geographischen Region, die für die Kultivierung einer Pflanze bekannt ist, deren Früchte für ein Getränk verwendet werden, welches in Bayern als "Grundnahrungsmittel" angesehen wird.


----------



## Phantomas (3. März 2021)

In der Hallertau 🍻


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. März 2021)

Hallertau als genaue Bezeichnung für die Umschreibung aus Tipp 1 ist natürlich richtig ...

Da schon wieder zwei Tage ins Land gegangen sind, gibt's

Tipp 2:

Der Ortsname hat eine weit verbreitete charakteristische Endung, die auf eine Entstehung in der Zeit der bajuwarischen Landnahme hinweist.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. März 2021)

Das muss in -ing sein!  

Edit sagt: das wird etwas Römisches sein. Vielleicht in Bad Gögging?


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. März 2021)

-ing ist richtig - Bad Gögging und Römer nicht. Aber geographisch liegst Du schon relativ nah ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. März 2021)

Wenn das Gute liegt so nah 😄😄😄😄

Kreis KEH, Ruine vom Feiglturm in Marching bei Neustadt / Donau


----------



## Brezensalzer (4. März 2021)

Richtig! 

"Die Reste der Burg Marching befinden sich in Marching, heute einem Ortsteil der niederbayerischen Stadt Neustadt an der Donau im Landkreis Kelheim. Die Anlage der ehemaligen Niederungsburg liegt unmittelbar neben der Ortskirche Unserer Lieben Frau von Marching."

"Der Ort liegt im Wesentlichen auf einer hohen, schon zum Jura gehörenden Uferkante des Donautales. Unterhalb des Dorfes befinden sich die Altwasser der Donau, an deren Rändern die B299 am Ort vorbeiführt. Die Stadt Neustadt liegt, erreichbar durch die neue Donaubrücke am südlichen Donauufer fast gegenüber."

Dieses Foto aus Wikipedia zeigt den Turm von der anderen Seite, mit der Kirche im Hintergrund:








​Nicht zuletzt sei dem lokalen Trunkenbold  gestattet, ein Bild der Zutaten seines Lieblingsgetränks einzustellen, das auf dieser Tour in unmittelbarer Nähe aufgenommen wurde. Damit soll belegt werden, dass die Gegend nicht nur dem Namen nach zur Hallertau gehört.​


Wer näheres wissen will:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Marching
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marching

@Dirty-old-man, du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. März 2021)

Niederbayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. März 2021)

Erster Hinweis: Kfz-Zulassungsbezirk KEH


----------



## Brezensalzer (6. März 2021)

Im Frauenforst?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. März 2021)

Ja da drin irgendwo


----------



## pristo (6. März 2021)

Ist es die "Grundlose Grube" nordöstlich von Ihrlerstein?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. März 2021)

Ja genau. @pristo Du darfst weitermachen


----------



## pristo (6. März 2021)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## pristo (7. März 2021)

Tip: Oberpfalz; die bewaldete Hügelkette links im Bild ist deutsches Hoheitsgebiet. Das Betreten ist aber streng verboten und die meisten Menschen dort sprechen eine andere Sprache.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. März 2021)

pristo schrieb:


> die bewaldete Hügelkette links im Bild ist deutsches Hoheitsgebiet


TrÜbpl. Grafenwöhr. Aber dein Standort   

Aber ein richtig schönes Bild, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!


----------



## pristo (7. März 2021)

Truppenübungsplatz ist richtig, Grafenwöhr falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. März 2021)

Truppenübungsplatz Hohenfels.

Standort soll jemand anderes hinfahren / erraten


----------



## Pakalolo (7. März 2021)

Das ist kurz vor Hohenburg oder? Sieht so aus als wäre die Ruine sichtbar.


----------



## pristo (7. März 2021)

Das Foto wurde am Jurasteig, oberhalb von Adertshausen/Lauterachtal aufgenommen. Links der Truppenübungsplatz Hohenfels, auf dem dritten Hügel ist die Burgruine Hohenburg zu erkennen.
Pakalolo bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Pakalolo (8. März 2021)

Wir sind in der Oberpfalz.


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. März 2021)

Von wo aus wurde das Foto gemacht? Ein Hügel?
Eine auf einer Erhöhung gebaute Burg bzw. Ruine?


----------



## scratch_a (10. März 2021)

Also wenn ich mir das Bild am rechten Rand ansehe, dann scheint es von einem Aussichtsturm oder ähnlichen gemacht worden zu sein? 
Schaut aber insgesamt recht hügelig/interessant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredson85 (10. März 2021)

Ha, ich hab's mir schon gedacht, dass das schwer nach vorderer bayrischer Wald aussieht. 
Die Google-Bildersuche hat dann bestätigt, dass das wohl *Brennberg *ist. Das rosa Gebäude, das aussieht wie ein altes Schulhaus, findet sich in beiden Bildern.


----------



## Pakalolo (10. März 2021)

Richtig @Fredson85 !
Auf der wirklich tollen Burgruine Brennberg befindet sich ein Aussichtsturm, von dem aus man bei klarer Sicht die Alpen sehen kann. Brennberg selber ist auch nett, neben der Hauptstraße ein nettes Café mit selbstgebackenen Kuchen und Schmalzgebäck. Wer dort mehr Zeit verbringen will, geht noch in die "Hölle" rüber.
Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Fredson85 (10. März 2021)

Und im Winter kann man dort mit den Kids ganz gut Rodeln. 👍

So,  von mir gibt's auch ein Foto aus der Oberpfalz.


----------



## fexbru (10. März 2021)

Nabburg?


----------



## Fredson85 (10. März 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Nabburg?


Leider falsch.


----------



## Fredson85 (11. März 2021)

Kleiner Tipp: Der Fluss entwässert in die Donau, die Naab ist es aber nicht.


----------



## hidyn (12. März 2021)

Dann ist es aber der Regen😄


----------



## fexbru (12. März 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber der Regen😄


Laaber gibt's auch noch oder geht die erst in die Naab und dann Donau?


----------



## hidyn (12. März 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Laaber gibt's auch noch oder geht die erst in die Naab und dann Donau?


Schau mal auf Google Earth, bei Regenstauf!


----------



## Fredson85 (12. März 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Laaber gibt's auch noch oder geht die erst in die Naab und dann Donau?


Die Laaber geht bei Sinzing direkt in die Donau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredson85 (12. März 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Google Earth, bei Regenstauf!


Ich lass das als Antwort gelten 😉. Das Foto wurde in Regenstauf auf der Regenbrücke aufgenommen. Am rechten Bildrand sieht man das Gasthaus Eichenmühle.
@hidyn : bitte weitermachen


----------



## fexbru (12. März 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Schau mal auf Google Earth, bei Regenstauf!


hab ja nicht gesagt, dass es nicht der Regen ist. In deinem Kommentar wirkte es aber so als wäre der Regen neben der Naab der einzige Fluss, der in der Oberpfalz in die Donau mündet. Deswegen hab ich die Laaber noch erwähnt


----------



## hidyn (12. März 2021)

Ich habe zurzeit kein passendes Bild, kann bitte jemand anders weitermachen.
Danke.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. März 2021)

Dann mache ich mal weiter. Es ist aber ein sehr "leichtes" Rätsel:

Niederbayern


----------



## Dirty-old-man (14. März 2021)

Erster Hinweis:

Ich war mal wieder im nördlichen Niederbayern, nahe meines Steuererklärungsempfangsberechtigungsbehördensitzes und, da es im Freistaat ja keine Landstrassen und rückargumentativ auch keine Landkreise gibt, im Kfz-Zulassungsbezirk KEH.


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. März 2021)

Effendi - wenn's bis Do keiner auflöst, sag ich's.

Fahrst Du deine Abschlagszahlungen per Fatbike zum Steuererklärungsempfangsberechtigungsbehördensitz?


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. März 2021)

Na, das geht aber wieder mal zäh ...

Dann versuch ich's mal mit einem kryptischen Hinweis (in der Hoffnung zu vermeiden, wieder mal an der Reihe zu sein):

D-2-73-137-136


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. März 2021)

Ja, das stimmt.



Jägerkreuz im Frauenforst.

Darfst weitermachen 👍👍👍


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. März 2021)

Jetzt muss ich echt schauen, dass das Rätsel nicht immer die gleiche Ecke kommt ...





Oberpfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. März 2021)

😄😄Das ist bei mir um Eck gerade 😀😀😀🥳🥳

Himmelsleiter in den Waldnaabauen (Moskito und Bremsenalarm wie Sau im Sommer) in TIR (Nein, nicht Transports Internationaux Routiers) sondern Karpfenland - Bezirk Tirschenreuth.

Hab leider kein elektronenbasiertes Bild von dort sondern nur auf 35mm-Film.


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. März 2021)

Damit bist Du wieder an der Reihe ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (19. März 2021)

Nördliche Oberpfalz. 
Wo mache ich hier Pause?


Bonushinweis: Es ist kein Bunker.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. März 2021)

Nächster Hinweis:
Kein Fenster zum Hof, aber die Aussicht ist noch immer gut:


----------



## ragazza (21. März 2021)

sehr schwer. wir kommen ja regelmäßig an solchen Industrieruinen (Nachtmann, Tritschler...) vorbei.
Aber das ist schon starkes Insiderwissen, was du hier abverlangst. Wie weit ist denn der Bocklradweg entfernt?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. März 2021)

Vom Bocklradeeg sind es etwa sechs Fahrkilometer bis zum gesuchten Ort. Der übrigens seit einiger Zeit in den Medien diskutiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

Schone Speichenreflektoren 

Ist echt schwierig. Alle Lost Places der nördl. Oberpfalz kann man nicht kennen


----------



## ragazza (21. März 2021)

Der Steinbruch hinter dem KZ?
Ist zumindest in öffentlicher Diskussion


----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

Bei der Hanglage würde ich am ehesten an den Steinbruch Flossenbürg denken. Könnte aber auch ein alte Einöde sein


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. März 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Der Steinbruch hinter dem KZ?
> Ist zumindest in öffentlicher Diskussion


Nein.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. März 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Bei der Hanglage würde ich am ehesten an den Steinbruch Flossenbürg denken. Könnte aber auch ein alte Einöde sein


Nein.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. März 2021)

Aber Flossenbürg ist schon der Fokus


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. März 2021)

Da das Wetter heute echt nasskalt ist mit Erkältungsgefahr und ich euch nicht zehn Stunden lang über vereiste Wege schicken mag, gibt's ein weiteres Hinweisbild von aussen.


----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

Ist ja eigentlich doch Steinbruch, oder?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. März 2021)

Aber keiner der aktiven


----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

Zumindest kann man in der Nähe bergab die Haftung seine Reifen testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. März 2021)

Ja, sowohl Strassenreifen als auch Stollen.


----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

LB Jörg sollt noch Bilder, bzw Video von der Abfahrt haben. Wies ich probiert hab, gabs noch keine Digi-Cam


----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

Na gut, dann löse ich: Stoahauerheisl


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. März 2021)

Ja, stimmt. Supi.
Derzeit wird noch bzw. wieder über eine Renovierung und Einbindung in den Geschichts-Tourismus verhandelt. 

Sosieht es nebendran aus










						Ohne das Steinhauerhaus kein Projekt "Granit und Wasser" | OberpfalzECHO
					

Flossenbürg. Haben SPD und FWG Bürgermeister Thomas Meiler „ins offene Messer laufen lassen“? Mit ihrer Mehrheit im Gemeinderat hätten sie den strittigen Ausbau des Steinhauerhauses längst kippen können. Warum jetzt, da alles genehmigt ist, fragt er. Von Gabi Eichl Vor einem nichtöffentlichen...




					www.oberpfalzecho.de
				



Darfst weitermachen.


----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

Wo bin ich?





gehört übrigens zu Niederrbayern


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> LB Jörg sollt noch Bilder, bzw Video von der Abfahrt haben. Wies ich probiert hab, gabs noch keine Digi-Cam




Oh, da war ich schoh lang nimmer mim Radel. Dieses Jahr mal wieder hin 

G.


----------



## franzam (21. März 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh, da war ich schoh lang nimmer mim Radel. Dieses Jahr mal wieder hin
> 
> G.


Irgendwie hab ich aber das Gefühl, dass die Berge seitdem bergauf und auch bergab steiler geworden sind...


----------



## ragazza (21. März 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Supi.
> Derzeit wird noch bzw. wieder über eine Renovierung und Einbindung in den Geschichts-Tourismus verhandelt.
> 
> Sosieht es nebendran aus
> ...


Das hatte ich eigentlich gemeint. Muss mich das nächste mal genauer ausdrücken.


----------



## franzam (26. März 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Wo bin ich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tip:  Die Grenze zwischen Niederbayern und Opf ist ca  1km weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (31. März 2021)

Ohne wirkliche Ahnung, sind wir im Arbergebiet?


----------



## franzam (31. März 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Ohne wirkliche Ahnung, sind wir im Arbergebiet?


Ja


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. April 2021)

Tut sich nix - aber wirklich Ahnung hat auch keiner?


----------



## franzam (14. April 2021)

ok; noch ein Tip. Das Bild wurde nordöstllich vom Arber aufgenommen


----------



## Pakalolo (19. April 2021)

Nach fast eine Monat ohne überhaupt eine Ahnung zu haben, würde eine Auflösung den Faden aus der Depression holen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. April 2021)

@LB Jörg ... weiß es doch? Bitte um Auflösung. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. April 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> @LB Jörg ... weiß es doch? Bitte um Auflösung. ;-)



Neee, ich kannte nur des drüber. Hab keinen Plan von dem Aktuellen.

G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. April 2021)

Am großen Riegel?


----------



## Pakalolo (23. April 2021)

Zieht sich a bisserl....magst vielleicht auflösen @franzam ?


----------



## franzam (25. April 2021)

Noch ein Tip: Es ist bei der  Schihütte eines Vereins aus einem Ort im Landkreis Schwandorf der früher sogar ein eigenes Autokennzeichen hatte 

oh google hilf


----------



## franzam (25. April 2021)

Blick in etwas andere Richtung:


----------



## Fredson85 (26. April 2021)

Ich löse mal auf: Burglengenfelder Hütte.
Da ich aktuell kein brauchbares Bild zur Hand habe soll bitte gerne jemand anderes weitermachen 

Schöne Grüße

Edit sagt: das Kennzeichen BUL gibt's mittlerweile wieder


----------



## franzam (26. April 2021)

Fredson85 schrieb:


> Ich löse mal auf: Burglengenfelder Hütte.
> Da ich aktuell kein brauchbares Bild zur Hand habe soll bitte gerne jemand anderes weitermachen
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> ...


Du hast recht. Wenn wer was passendes hat, soll er es einstellen


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. April 2021)

Die Chance nutze ich gerne:


Oberpfalz.......

...die Winterszeit, ist, wenn's kalt ist und auch schneit.

Wo war ich hier?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2021)

Hmmh...Felsen...hmmh🤔
Irgendwie kommen mir die schon bekannt vor. Ist das die kleine Anhöhe, mitten zwischen Feldern, wo kein Mensch jemals hinkommt, in der Nähe von einem schönen kleinen Tal, das niemand dort vermuten würde, mit dem Name Doost....nähe Störnstein.
Ob die Anhöhe einen Namen hatte, weiß ich net.

G.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. April 2021)

Doost ist richtig. Es ist eine Station eines neu errichteten Findlingsweges am und um den Doost. 

Diese Station heisst " Ballast abstreifen" und befindet sich zwischen einem kleinen Weiher und einer Magerwiese.

Hier die Originalbilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2021)

Neuer Findlingswanderweg...hmm...Findlinge sind das ja ansich net. Aber habs als gute Boulderblöcke in Erinnerung 
Krass wie groß die Birke so schnell an dem einen Block geworden ist 

Gut, zum Glück hab ich sogar was von einer der letzten Touren in der Oberpfalz. Auf welchem Hügel  stehen wir.
Wills auch net so schwer gestalten und hab ein Orientierungselement im Bild gut sichtbar mit drauf gelassen


----------



## franzam (27. April 2021)

Haben sie Dich dort nicht schon mal davon gescheucht? so als Fahrrad-Rowdy


----------



## LB Jörg (27. April 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Haben sie Dich dort nicht schon mal davon gescheucht? so als Fahrrad-Rowdy



Ja, da war mal was, ich kann mich dunkel dran erinnern. Bin diesmal sogar die steile Anfahrt durchs Tor hochgekommen 
Von dem Waldhügel rechts unten geht mittlerweile von oben bis unten ein inoffizieller Trail 
Dummerweise war unsere Tour in die entgegengesetzte Richtung 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2021)

Hmmh, scheint schwerer als gedacht.
Mal ein guter Tip, auf dem „Berg“ ist eine Schloßruine.....

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Mai 2021)

Na gut, sollte Waldeck sein


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Na gut, sollte Waldeck sein





Logisch  .....ist am Schloßberg 

G.


----------



## franzam (2. Mai 2021)

Dann mach ich halt mal weiter. Wo steht der schöne Tisch?


----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2021)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2021)

Kann man da Richtung was bestimmten gucken und des heißt dann dort so?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann man da Richtung was bestimmten gucken und des heißt dann dort so?
> 
> G.


Du bist bei ähnlichem Wetter auch schon mal dort vorbei gefahren. 

Für die anderen: es ist im Landkreis Tirschenreuth


----------



## fexbru (13. Mai 2021)

Irgendwo Nähe Silberhütte?


----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Irgendwo Nähe Silberhütte?


Weiter nördlich (aber auch irgendwie in der Mitte )


----------



## Phantomas (28. Mai 2021)

Kann man vielleicht mal auflösen oder etwas dazu beitragen das es weiter geht 🤔


----------



## franzam (28. Mai 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Kann man vielleicht mal auflösen oder etwas dazu beitragen das es weiter geht 🤔


So schwer sollte es doch nicht sein..

 OK, noch ein Tipp:  Der Platz ist ideal für Leute, die gerne im Mittelpunkt stehen


----------



## pristo (16. Juni 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Kann man vielleicht mal auflösen oder etwas dazu beitragen das es weiter geht 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rais (16. Juni 2021)

Mittelpunkt Europa?


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Juni 2021)

rais schrieb:


> Mittelpunkt Europa?



? Das hier ?


----------



## franzam (16. Juni 2021)

Mittelpunkt Europas (802 m ü.NN) - Oberpfälzer Wald - Ihr Urlaub in Bayern, Radfahren, Wandern, Kultur
					

Granitsäule Mittelpunkt Europas am Tillenberg




					www.oberpfaelzerwald.de
				




Ja, rais und / oder SuperSamuel haben recht. Wer von euch beiden weitermacht könnt ihr ausraufen..


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Juni 2021)

Rais bitte .... Du warst die Initialzündung! ;-)

Außer du magst ned, dann springe ich natürlich selbstlos, wie ich bin, für dich ein !


----------



## rais (21. Juni 2021)

Dann mach ich mal weiter...


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. Juni 2021)

Im Hintergrund ein Bahndamm?


----------



## rais (21. Juni 2021)

richtig


----------



## rais (27. Juni 2021)

Dann gebe ich mal nenTipp, es wird nicht nur im Sommer und mit Rad um Stangen gefahren...


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Juni 2021)

Etzelwang Skihang?


----------



## rais (30. Juni 2021)

richtig, kannst weiter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leute.
Bild von mir. Es entstand im Juni 2021.
Wir sind nähe eines Baches im Landkreis Neumarkt.
Ganz in der Nähe ist ein beliebter Zeltplatz.
Bin gespannt...


----------



## pristo (2. Juli 2021)

Der Bach dürfte die Bachhaupter Laber sein, der Zeltplatz der auf dem Bucher Berg. Der Felsen könnte nördlich von Breitenbrunn stehen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Juli 2021)

Das ist natürlich richtig...


----------



## pristo (8. Juli 2021)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Juli 2021)

Die Marienquelle am Jurasteig Nähe Holnstein, genauer gesagt Hermannsberg... "Home Trail" 😜


----------



## pristo (8. Juli 2021)

Stimmt genau. Du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Juli 2021)

Geklautes Bild, nicht von mir.
Wo sind wir hier?


----------



## hidyn (26. Juli 2021)

Neunburg vorm Wald


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Juli 2021)

Endlich..... 👍😉.... Weiter geht's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (27. Juli 2021)

Hat jemand ein schönes Bild? ich habe zur Zeit keines!
Bitte ein anderer weitermachen.


----------



## ragazza (27. Juli 2021)

ich hätte da schon was schönes: Wo ist diese wunderschöne, großzügige Rinderweide ?


----------



## ragazza (29. Juli 2021)

Nördliche Oberpfalz


----------



## ragazza (4. August 2021)

Noch ein Tipp: der Fotograf steht auf einem, vor allem an Wochenenden, hoch frequentierten Wanderweg. Dieser führt durch ein Flusstal


----------



## Dirty-old-man (4. August 2021)

Ist es am Liebensteinspeicher?


----------



## ragazza (4. August 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Ist es am Liebensteinspeicher?


Nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Die Markierung des Wanderwegs dürfte gelb-blau gelb sein


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Die Markierung des Wanderwegs dürfte gelb-blau gelb sein


hast freilich recht. Willst du nicht gleich auflösen ? Gelb-Blau-Gelb ist ja doch recht lang


----------



## franzam (5. August 2021)

Ich schau mal. ob ich ein Bild finde. Wenn derweil jemand die Lösung einfällt - immer gerne


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. August 2021)

Waldnaabtal bei Falkenberg, der Wanderweg ist der Goldsteig. Die Kuhweide geht bis auf deren anderes Waldnaabufer.


----------



## franzam (6. August 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Waldnaabtal bei Falkenberg, der Wanderweg ist der Goldsteig. Die Kuhweide geht bis auf deren anderes Waldnaabufer.


Goldsteig ist neumodisches Zeug. Das war doch schon immer der Burgenweg


----------



## ragazza (6. August 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Waldnaabtal bei Falkenberg, der Wanderweg ist der Goldsteig. Die Kuhweide geht bis auf deren anderes Waldnaabufer.


Hab mich schon gewundert dass du so lange gebraucht hast 😁
Mach bitte weiter, stimmt perfekt 👍


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. August 2021)

Ja ich bin so oft unterwegs, dass ich gar nicht mehr weiß, wo ich war.
Das Alter.....


Hier ist mein Bild, Kreis NEW:


----------



## pristo (6. August 2021)

Steht das Denkmal in der Nähe von Flossenbürg?


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. August 2021)

Ja


----------



## pristo (7. August 2021)

Das müsste die Jobst-Säule bei Rückersmühle sein. Ich rate mal, dass sie südwestlich des Hornmühlweihers steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (7. August 2021)

Jobstsäule stimmt. Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## pristo (7. August 2021)

Wo steht der grimmige Kerl in der Oberpfalz?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. August 2021)

Zu einfach mit dem Hintergrund!


----------



## CC. (8. August 2021)

Irgendwas mit Petersilie,  nein Melisse... ach, ich komm net drauf


----------



## Phantomas (8. August 2021)

Jetzt traut sich keiner aufzulösen 🙈 ich macht's,  es ist der Dillberg 😁


----------



## pristo (8. August 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Jetzt traut sich keiner aufzulösen 🙈 ich macht's,  es ist der Dillberg 😁


Du liegst richtig, es ist der Dillberg. 
Phantomas bitte weitermachen.


----------



## __Lori__ (8. August 2021)

Endlich mal was aus meiner näheren Umgebung, das ich auch hätte erraten können. Wollte aber nicht dazwischengrätschen, nachdem WarriorPrincess es auch schon wusste.


----------



## Phantomas (9. August 2021)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Endlich mal was aus meiner näheren Umgebung, das ich auch hätte erraten können. Wollte aber nicht dazwischengrätschen, nachdem WarriorPrincess es auch schon wusste.


Na dann mach du halt weiter😊oder WarriorPrincess !


----------



## __Lori__ (9. August 2021)

Ladies first


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. August 2021)

Ok, Glück gehabt, eins hab ich. Wo steht dieses  schöne Bäumchen?


----------



## Phantomas (10. August 2021)

Könnte am Habsberg sein 🤔


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2021)

Die Richtung ist gar noicht mal so schlecht. Zum Habsberg sind wir auf der Tour aber nicht, weil's an Ostern war und wir da vermuteten, das da wohl einiges los gewesen wär...


----------



## Phantomas (10. August 2021)

Man schaut doch aber auf den Golfplatz am Habsberg hinab 🤔


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. August 2021)

Das stimmt schon. Aber wir standen trotzdem nicht auf'm Habsberg.


----------



## Phantomas (11. August 2021)

Muschenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2021)

Den musste ich erst googlen: Nee, der ist zu weit weg, da siehst den Golfplatz bei Hilzhofen ja nicht mehr...


----------



## hidyn (11. August 2021)

Das Bäumchen müsste am Schanzberg stehen, oberhalb von Unterwiesenacker?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2021)

Ganz genau dort!


----------



## hidyn (11. August 2021)

Wie heißt das Dorf im Vordergrund?


----------



## Phantomas (12. August 2021)

Könnte Lähr sein


----------



## hidyn (12. August 2021)

Ja, das ist Lähr.


----------



## Phantomas (12. August 2021)

Wie heißt der Trail ?


----------



## Phantomas (14. August 2021)

Beginnt mit "H" und ist in der Nähe der der vorhergehenden Ortschaft


----------



## __Lori__ (15. August 2021)

Kenne nur einen bei L mit H: Hunter. Hat's sogar ins TV geschafft.


----------



## Phantomas (15. August 2021)

Gut wenn man ab und an TV schaut der ist es !

Kannst weitermachen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Lori__ (15. August 2021)

Endlich mal was erraten, juhu.
Hier was zur Abkühlung:
Wo stehen diese "veränderlichen" Steintürme?
( Im Schnee sehen sie einfach stimmungsvoller aus als "Braun in Braun")


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. August 2021)

Schaut aus wie Heinrichsbürg oben.


----------



## __Lori__ (17. August 2021)

Richtig, Heinrichsbürg, auch Heinzburg, nw von Neumarkt, Opf. Wie von "Geisterhand" erscheinen immer wieder neue Variationen.
Bitte weitermachen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. August 2021)

Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität - musste es aus nem Video rausnehmen... Und ich hoffe, wir hatten es noch nicht


----------



## Phantomas (21. August 2021)

Velburg 🤔


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. August 2021)

Nein.


----------



## Phantomas (22. August 2021)

Aber am Maria Hilf Berg ist's mir auch nicht bekannt , gebe mal nen Tip 😁


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. August 2021)

Velburg ist jedenfalls südlich von dem kleinen Spielplatz. Wenn man so 10-20 Meter weiter raufgeht, hat man diese Aussicht:


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. August 2021)

Bewegen wir uns grob zwischen Unterwiesenacker und Lauterhofen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. August 2021)

Eher noch ein bisschen jenseits von Lauterhofen, würd ich sagen...


----------



## Phantomas (29. August 2021)

Würde auf Nähe  Kloster Habsberg tippen!?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. August 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Würde auf Nähe  Kloster Habsberg tippen!?


Nein. Das wär dann ja grob zwischen Unterwiesenacker und Lauterhofen.
Nördlicher müsst ihr raten...


----------



## Phantomas (29. August 2021)

Poppberg 🤔


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. August 2021)

Jetzt wird's schon recht warm...


----------



## Phantomas (29. August 2021)

Jetzt fällt mir nur noch der Brunnberg mit Bärenfelsen ein ,wenn's das nicht ist bin ich raus 😐
vor allem weil niemand was beitragen kann/will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. August 2021)

Genau der isses!


----------



## Phantomas (30. August 2021)

Wo befinde ich mich ?


----------



## pristo (30. August 2021)

Du bist an der Hubertuskapelle zwischen Günching und Voggenthal.


----------



## Phantomas (30. August 2021)

Das ist's , mach weiter !


----------



## pristo (30. August 2021)

Wo stehe ich?


----------



## Phantomas (30. August 2021)

Würde mal Buchberg Tippen


----------



## pristo (30. August 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Würde mal Buchberg Tippen


Ist nicht richtig, aber zumindest in der Nähe.


----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2021)

Schaut mir nach Möninger Berg Blickrichtung Seligenporten aus


----------



## pristo (31. August 2021)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Schaut mir nach Möninger Berg Blickrichtung Seligenporten aus


Stimmt. Man erkennt die Klosterkirche Seligenporten, in Bildmitte den Pyrbaumer Wasserturm und links der Bildmitte am Horizont den Business Tower.
MilanO du bist dran.


----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2021)

Auf welchen Ort schaue ich hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (31. August 2021)

Ich meine, dass du dich auf der Anhöhe südlich von Freystadt befindest. Im Hintergrund sieht man den Möninger Berg.


----------



## Milan0 (31. August 2021)

Absolut richtig


----------



## pristo (31. August 2021)

Welchen Berg sieht man hier?


----------



## Phantomas (1. September 2021)

Sulzbürg !


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. September 2021)

Ortschaft im Vordergrund müsste Weidenwang sein.
Im Hintergrund die Gebirgskette Galgenberg-Schlossberg-Schlüpfelberg
Sulzbürg ist meines Wissens nur der Name der Ortschaft

ABER ich möchte nicht der "7malKluge" sein ;-)


----------



## pristo (1. September 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Ortschaft im Vordergrund müsste Weidenwang sein.
> Im Hintergrund die Gebirgskette Galgenberg-Schlossberg-Schlüpfelberg
> Sulzbürg ist meines Wissens nur der Name der Ortschaft
> 
> ABER ich möchte nicht der "7malKluge" sein ;-)


SuperSamuel: Alles richtig.
Phantomas: Du warst der schnellste und bist wieder dran.


----------



## Phantomas (1. September 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Ortschaft im Vordergrund müsste Weidenwang sein.
> Im Hintergrund die Gebirgskette Galgenberg-Schlossberg-Schlüpfelberg
> Sulzbürg ist meines Wissens nur der Name der Ortschaft
> 
> ABER ich möchte nicht der "7malKluge" sein ;-)


Danke für die Geographie Stunde 👍🏻 ist nicht 7mal Klug  , ist gut wenn's  jemand mal genau sagen kann .


----------



## Phantomas (1. September 2021)

Wo steht die Kapelle?


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. September 2021)

Deining Bhf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (2. September 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Deining Bhf ;-)


Korrekt !


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. September 2021)

Wo im Kreis AS entstand dieses Bild?


----------



## Phantomas (7. September 2021)

Adertshausen Markt Hohenburg 🤔


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. September 2021)

Siehe hier - genau richtig!


----------



## Phantomas (8. September 2021)

Wo findet man diesen Baumstumpf


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. September 2021)

Neumarkt, Zeugnebergrunde am Höhenweg zwischen Dillberg und Heinrichsbürg, dort wo der grüne Einser von der Zeugenbergrunde weggeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (8. September 2021)

Hätte wissen müssen das es zu einfach ist 😑viel Spaß beim weiter machen!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. September 2021)

Sorry. Hab aber auch nur sofort geantwortet, weil ich zufällig weiß, dass ich ein Bild hab...
Also, wo kann man hier seine Tragetechnik trainieren?


----------



## SuShu (8. September 2021)

Neidstein


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. September 2021)

Auch zu leicht.  Natürlich richtig!


----------



## SuShu (8. September 2021)

Kann jemand anderes weiter machen? Ich habe kein Bild.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. September 2021)

Wie immer, ich dränge mich vor und zur Auflockerung ein kleines leichtes Rätsel aus dem Kreis NM, Stadtbereich Dietfurt, aber wo genau?

Tip: der Altmühl Panoramaweg ist nicht weit entfernt


----------



## Phantomas (15. September 2021)

Könnte die Predigtkapelle in der Nähe des Friedhof Griesstetten sein !


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. September 2021)

Ja, endlich . . . (Hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht)

Darfst gerne weiter machen


----------



## Phantomas (15. September 2021)

Wo bin ich ?


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. September 2021)

Hmm . . . Wirklich ne Ahnung habe ich nicht?!
Ich rate mal, sind wir auf einem der bekannten Zeugenberg im Kreis NM . . . ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (20. September 2021)

Ein Berg der Zeugenbergrunde ist es !


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. September 2021)

Einfach geraten: Rund um den Tyrolsberg/Großberg?


----------



## Phantomas (21. September 2021)

Nicht direkt aber nahe dran!


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. September 2021)

Was nun, gute Frage? Ich weiß es nicht wirklich, von mir ist alles nur geraten, und andere wohl keine Lust haben . . .


----------



## Phantomas (22. September 2021)

Das ist's😑


----------



## CC. (22. September 2021)

Ach...


----------



## Phantomas (22. September 2021)

Macht wer weiter , hab keine passenden Bilder !


----------



## Pakalolo (23. September 2021)

Hätte ein Bild aus einer MTB Tour in der Oberpfalz....danke @Phantomas für den Vortritt.
Wo steht dieses ehemalige Wohnhaus?


----------



## ragazza (23. September 2021)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Hätte ein Bild aus einer MTB Tour in der Oberpfalz....danke @Phantomas für den Vortritt.
> Wo steht dieses ehemalige Wohnhaus?
> Anhang anzeigen 1343803


Liegt das am Jurasteig? Ich meine es schon mal gesehen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (23. September 2021)

Nein, der Jurasteig ist ein ganzes Stück weg davon.


----------



## Pakalolo (25. September 2021)

Kleiner Tipp: Einer der Landkreise, die sich nach Osten erstrecken.


----------



## Pakalolo (27. September 2021)

Tipp 2: Landkreis Schwandorf


----------



## Pakalolo (29. September 2021)

Letzter Tipp: im Osten des Landkreises.


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. September 2021)

Also irgendwo bei Stadlern?


----------



## Pakalolo (29. September 2021)

Ja.....ganz heiß 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (30. September 2021)

Ahnung hab ich leider aber gar keine, alles nur geraten. Das ist auch nicht mein Gau.
Ich war mal da "hinten" und bin den Nurtschweg gefahren.

Evtl. handelt es sich hier um ein sogenanntes "Böhmerwaldhaus"? > https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldlerhaus


----------



## Phantomas (30. September 2021)

Ich sag mal es steht in Bügellohe !


----------



## Pakalolo (30. September 2021)

Bügellohe – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Insgesamt ist die Gegend interessant, v.a. auf tschechischer Seite wegen der tragischen Geschichte. In unmittelbarer Nähe finden sich die Ruinen von Plöss und die verfallenen Militärgebäude von Wenzelsdorf. Kann man schön zu einer Tour verbinden und dann weiter zur Bügellohe und zum Böhmerwaldturm.

@Phantomas bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Phantomas (30. September 2021)

SuperSamuel das sind deine Lorbeeren,  mach bitte weiter habe eh kein Bild  !


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Oktober 2021)

Danke für den Vortritt.
Ein Rätsel von mir, das Bild selbst geschossen von mir im April 2021.
Sicherlich nicht ganz so einfach . . .
Wir bewegen uns im Kreis NM, Blickrichtung Osten, vor uns eine Ortschaft mit knapp 200 Bewohnern.
Hinter uns ein "Hügel" mit einer bekannten Kirche.
Weitere Tipps erfolgen nächste Woche.
Bin gespannt . . .


----------



## Milan0 (1. Oktober 2021)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber das vorne könnte Röckersbühl sein


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Oktober 2021)

Das ist leider falsch.


----------



## pristo (1. Oktober 2021)

Es könnte die Abfahrt vom Petersberg nach Ittelhofen sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Oktober 2021)

@pristo Das macht ja gar keinen Spaß, wenn du immer alles weißt! 

Natürlich richtig. Volle Punkte.


----------



## pristo (1. Oktober 2021)

Der Ittelhofer Wirt war früher ja für seine guten Schaschlik bekannt. Aber ich fahr dort auch hin und wieder
mit dem Rad 😁.
Wo bin ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Oktober 2021)

Dreiländereck bei Herrnsberg (war schon öfters hier zu sehen 😜)

UND ganz vergessen: der Wirt in Ittelhofen hat immer noch Schaschlik im Angebot


----------



## pristo (1. Oktober 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Dreiländereck bei Herrnsberg (war schon öfters hier zu sehen 😜)


Stimmt, dort treffen Mittelfranken, Oberpfalz und Oberbayern zusammen. 
Du bist wieder dran SuperSamuel.


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Oktober 2021)

Wo entstand diese Aufnahme?


----------



## Phantomas (4. Oktober 2021)

Kloster Oberalteich bei Bogen


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Oktober 2021)

Sehr gut . . . Absolut richtig


----------



## Phantomas (5. Oktober 2021)

Auf welchem Weg finden wir das ?


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. Oktober 2021)

Schwarze Laber Radweg bei Finster-Oberweiling?


----------



## Phantomas (5. Oktober 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Schwarze Laber Radweg bei Finster-Oberweiling?


Hätte es mir denken können das Du es weißt 😊 Machst weiter !


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Oktober 2021)

Hier ein Bild vom August 2021.
Wo in der Opf entstand diese Aufnahme? Welche Mühle sieht man hier.

Tip1: Kreis NM
Tip2: Kommune mit eher wenig Einwohnern, aber großer Fläche
Tip3: die besagte Kommune hat dieses Gebäude (Bild 3) - bekannt aus der Tageszeitung
Tip4: in der besagten Kommune fand vor Covid19 jährlich ein ganz bekanntes Volksfest statt
Tip5: von der gesuchten Mühle 300m entfernt befindet sich ein großes Sägewerk
Tip6: Hinter der Mühle, Richtung Felsen und weiter, befindet sich ein Gebiet, welches grundsätzlich für die "Otto-Normalperson" gesperrt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (15. Oktober 2021)

Die Friesmuehle beim Roggenhofer ums Eck? Truppenübungsplatz Hohenfels hintendran?


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Oktober 2021)

Absolut richtig. Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Oktober 2021)

N-Opf.


----------



## Phantomas (18. Oktober 2021)

Waldstück bei Graßahof


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Oktober 2021)

N-Opf .... ??? Heißt das nicht nördliche Oberpfalz? 🤔


----------



## Dirty-old-man (18. Oktober 2021)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Waldstück bei Graßahof


Nein, leider nicht.


N-Opf ist "nördliche Oberpfalz".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Oktober 2021)

Erster Hinweis:

Kreis WEN


----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Erster Hinweis:
> 
> Kreis WEN


Kreis WEN gibt's nicht. Entweder Stadt WEN oder Kreis Neustadt


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Oktober 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis.

Auf dem Gebiet des Kfz-Zulassungsbezirkes Weiden in der Oberpfalz.


----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2021)

Dirty-old-man schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Auf dem Gebiet des Kfz-Zulassungsbezirkes Weiden in der Oberpfalz.


Ordnung muss sein ☝️
Obwohl ich ja als Mittelfranke sehr viel Entwicklungshilfe in dem Gebiet Weiden leiste, komm ich nicht drauf.


----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2021)

es ist am Fischerberg oben, kurz vorm Vierlingsturm/Stroblhütte.
Schon wieder relativ flach. Im Winter wars dort schon oft furchtbar vereist, einmal konnte ich nicht mal mehr kontrolliert absteigen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Oktober 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> es ist am Fischerberg oben, kurz vorm Vierlingsturm/Stroblhütte.


Stimmt. Es ist kurz vor der Strobelhuette in der Auffahrt zum Vierlingsturn.

Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2021)

es ist der Ausgang einer sehr ruppigen Abfahrt. Nördliche Oberpfalz. Eigentlich leicht zu lösen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (20. Oktober 2021)

Effendi

Die Huette im Wald ist loesungsfindend.


Aaaber ich lehne mich argumentativ noch ein wenig in die Sonne 🌻🤗🤗


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2021)

Hmmh...bin ja lang nimmer die Waldnaabtalrunde gefahren, aber das sieht aus, wie der Ausläufer Richtung Windischeschenbach, kurz bevor man unter der großen Brücke unten durchfährt.
Außerdem fährt man da anders rum 

G.


----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmh...bin ja lang nimmer die Waldnaabtalrunde gefahren, aber das sieht aus, wie der Ausläufer Richtung Windischeschenbach, kurz bevor man unter der großen Brücke unten durchfährt.
> Außerdem fährt man da anders rum
> 
> G.


Meinst du ganz unten am Fluss entlang? Hab ich schon öfters versucht ist aber sehr artistisch.
Hast natürlich recht. Bitte weiter machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Meinst du ganz unten am Fluss entlang? Hab ich schon öfters versucht ist aber sehr artistisch.
> Hast natürlich recht. Bitte weiter machen



Ne unten am Fluß geht in dem Bereich nimmer wirklich. Haben wir mal in die andere Richtung von unserem Fittesten auch ausprobieren lassen, während wir oben rum geblieben sind 
Foto kann ich aber erst morgen nachlegen, ist am anderen Puter.

Tip: Kurz vor Windischeschenbach gehts nommal strark nach links hoch, zum Galgenmarterle (oder so ähnlich). Auf jedenfall mitnehmen, geht ein schöner Trail wieder nach unten.

G.


----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne unten am Fluß geht in dem Bereich nimmer wirklich. Haben wir mal in die andere Richtung von unserem Fittesten auch ausprobieren lassen, während wir oben rum geblieben sind
> Foto kann ich aber erst morgen nachlegen, ist am anderen Puter.
> 
> Tip: Kurz vor Windischeschenbach gehts nommal strark nach links hoch, zum Galgenmarterle (oder so ähnlich). Auf jedenfall mitnehmen, geht ein schöner Trail wieder nach unten.
> ...


Hab ich schon mal gesucht aber nicht gefunden 
Muss mal das Netz fragen


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hab ich schon mal gesucht aber nicht gefunden
> Muss mal das Netz fragen



Zumindest die Abfahrt sollte unübersehbar sein, weil ein Wanderwegschild nach links rauf geht. Das ist kurz bevor man dann unter der Eisenbahnbrücke durchfährt, die so eng ist und im Früjahr evtl. überschwemmt 
Aber die Auffahrt ist kurz vorher, da wo links das große freie Feld ist.

G.


----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zumindest die Abfahrt sollte unübersehbar sein, weil ein Wanderwegschild nach links rauf geht. Das ist kurz bevor man dann unter der Eisenbahnbrücke durchfährt, die so eng ist und im Früjahr evtl. überschwemmt
> Aber die Auffahrt ist kurz vorher, da wo links das große freie Feld ist.
> 
> G.


Ah danke. Kenn ich. Unter der Eisenbahnbrücke geht es übrigens maximal mit Lenker 740 😁


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Oktober 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> Ah danke. Kenn ich. Unter der Eisenbahnbrücke geht es übrigens maximal mit Lenker 740 😁



Kommt auf die Höhe vom Lenker an 

G.


----------



## ragazza (20. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Höhe vom Lenker an
> 
> G.


Stimmt. Aber ich fahre sogar am Enduro tief 😁


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Oktober 2021)

Soderla dann mal was aus der Oberpfalz. Das auf dem Bild ist ein offizieller Weg, bzw. Trail....mit Granitgestein.
Der nächste Tip kommt morgen.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2021)

Gut, dann geb ich mal den nächsten Tip. Der Berg von dem man normalerweise herkommt, wenn man da fährt, ist 946m hoch.

G.


----------



## fexbru (22. Oktober 2021)

Berg wird dann wohl die Platte sein. Trail irgendwo vom Oberpfalzturm Richtung Pfaben runter? 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (22. Oktober 2021)

Heisst der nicht Pilzweg?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2021)

Also Platte ist schonmal richtig, Richtung Pfaben auch, aber der Pilzweg, fallsi ich das richtig interpretiere,  ist es nicht.
Jetzt noch der richtige Weg, dann paßts 

G


----------



## franzam (23. Oktober 2021)

Ich sach mal nix dazu


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2021)

Feigling 

G.


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2021)

Weiß denn keiner den Namen dieses Weges?


----------



## fexbru (24. Oktober 2021)

Ist es der waldhistorische Lehrpfad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2021)

Der ist es auch nicht


----------



## fexbru (24. Oktober 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Der ist es auch nicht


Dann bin ich raus, war erst einmal dort und da hat es nur für die lange Abfahrt nach pfaben und den Katzentrögel Trail (Name aus komoot) gereicht 😬


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2021)

Ist Jörg sein Bild. Da weiß ich nicht, ob ich einen Tipp geben darf


----------



## Dirty-old-man (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin zwei Winter den rechtwinkligen Wanderweg vom Turm hintenrum (gestrichelt in der Landkarte) Richtung steilen Blockweg dieser eigentlich vom Turm aus Richtung "ueberdachtem Baum mit Briefkasten" geht, bergauf an einer grossen Stufe jeweils mit Spikes gescheitert. Da an dem Weg ist ein Fusspfadsymbol angebracht gewesen.

Aber da war tiefster Winter. Alles weiß und Eis.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Ist Jörg sein Bild. Da weiß ich nicht, ob ich einen Tipp geben darf



Hättest schon einen Tip geben können 
Scheinbar war die letzten 2 Monate keiner dort fahren 
Dann wirds natürlich schwer, aber nicht unmöglich. Deswegen noch ein Tip, den Trail gibts schon sehr lang, aber offiziell noch net sooo lang.
Vielleicht hat der Franzam ja noch einen guten tip 

G.


----------



## fexbru (24. Oktober 2021)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hättest schon einen Tip geben können
> Scheinbar war die letzten 2 Monate keiner dort fahren
> Dann wirds natürlich schwer, aber nicht unmöglich. Deswegen noch ein Tip, den Trail gibts schon sehr lang, aber offiziell noch net sooo lang.
> Vielleicht hat der Franzam ja noch einen guten tip
> ...


die Umfahrung für den nun gesperrten Teil? Da war ich auch unterwegs aber den Stein hab ich nicht wahrgenommen


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2021)

Kann man gelten lassen. jetzt nur noch in OSM schauen wie der Trail heißt ( oder Komoot OSM Layer)


----------



## fexbru (24. Oktober 2021)

Hoff ich bin nicht schon wieder komplett daneben. Ist es der Stoapfalz-Saubad-Trail?


----------



## franzam (24. Oktober 2021)




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2021)

@fexbru :Ja, kann man so gelten lassen. Ist der zweite Abschnitt und du hast es wohl nicht wahrgenommen, weil sich der Trail da kurz teilt an der Einfahrt und an der Stelle wieder auf den Trail kommt, den du gefahren bist 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (25. Oktober 2021)

@LB Jörg danke. Auch danke an @franzam für die Tipps und vor allem auch, dass mal jemand anderes ran darf 😁
Dann mach ich gleich mal weiter:


----------



## franzam (26. Oktober 2021)

Niederbayern oder Oberpfalz? Ost oder West?


----------



## fexbru (26. Oktober 2021)

Oberpfalz Nord. Nicht mal soo weit vom letzten Rätsel weg


----------



## fexbru (28. Oktober 2021)

Heute Abend gibt's den nächsten Hinweis. Bin derzeit noch unterwegs.


----------



## fexbru (28. Oktober 2021)

Am gesuchten Ort sind wir vorbeikommen als wir von der Burg Waldeck Richtung Burgruine Weißenstein unterwegs waren


----------



## franzam (30. Oktober 2021)

Es kommt mir iwi bekannt vor. Aber ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wo es war


----------



## fexbru (30. Oktober 2021)

franzam schrieb:


> Es kommt mir iwi bekannt vor. Aber ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wo es war


Ist auch nicht an einem Trail. Ist an einem normalen Waldweg, hat uns nur gefallen. Deswegen haben wir kurz Halt gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2021)

Ein normaler Waldweg, wenns ein Waldweg ist, ist doch auch ein Trail. Für zwei nebeneinander halt 

G.


----------



## fexbru (31. Oktober 2021)

Nächster Hinweis:
Eine Ortschat mit Schloss und Brauerei ist weniger als 2km entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (31. Oktober 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Nächster Hinweis:
> Eine Ortschat mit Schloss und Brauerei ist weniger als 2km entfernt.


Friedenfels?


----------



## franzam (31. Oktober 2021)

Könnte einer der alten Unterstände am Steinbruch Dürrer Schlag sein ....?


----------



## fexbru (31. Oktober 2021)

Ein Steinbruch war nicht in der Nähe (zumindest hab ich keinen wahrgenommen)
Eine kleine Hütte mit umzeunung war aber auch noch neben dem Bild


----------



## franzam (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaub da muss ich passen. Aber vll hat ja noch der ein oder andere einen brauchbaren Vorschlag


----------



## fexbru (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich warte mal noch bis morgen Abend, dann löse ich auf und mach mit was (denke ich) einfacherem weiter.


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. November 2021)

Hmm... Tut sich wenig hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (5. November 2021)

Typische Oberpfälzer Sprengutensilienhütte. Sogar a weng neuer.

Aber ich weiß nicht wo.


----------



## fexbru (5. November 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Hmm... Tut sich wenig hier!


ah shit, hab ich voll vergessen. Danke für den Reminder!
Hier die Aulösung (49.890498855432384, 12.078929729897974):


----------



## fexbru (5. November 2021)

Wie versprochen kommt jetzt auch gleich das nächste Rätsel.



Wo bin ich?
(wieder nördliche Oberpfalz, aber ein gutes Stück südlicher als das letzte Rätsel)


----------



## fexbru (10. November 2021)

Hmm schon wieder ne Woche her. Ich lös das mal auf und gebe an die Nächste Person ab. 
Hier war ich in Kohlberg oben beim Pilz. (An der linken Birke lehnt das Rad) Koordinaten




Es darf weitermachen, wer immer möchte


----------



## ragazza (10. November 2021)

wo ist diese abenteuerliche Brücke zu finden ?


----------



## ragazza (11. November 2021)

erste Hilfe : Landkreis NEW


----------



## fexbru (11. November 2021)

Glaube ich kenn die Stelle. Ist das an einem Wanderweg, der mit blauem Kreuz auf weißem Grund markiert ist?


----------



## ragazza (11. November 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Glaube ich kenn die Stelle. Ist das an einem Wanderweg, der mit blauem Kreuz auf weißem Grund markiert ist?


uff, da muss ich erst noch kurz nachschauen.....kleinen Moment...
ja blaues Kreuz, stimmt 👍


----------



## ragazza (11. November 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Glaube ich kenn die Stelle. Ist das an einem Wanderweg, der mit blauem Kreuz auf weißem Grund markiert ist?


magst nicht gleich auflösen ?


----------



## fexbru (11. November 2021)

Musste noch schnell ein Bild suchen. 
Die gesuchte Brücke müsste am Fischerberg sein, direkt neben der Straße zwischen Mitterhöll und Letzau.








						49°39'57.2"N 12°13'36.7"E · 92637 Weiden in der Oberpfalz
					

92637 Weiden in der Oberpfalz




					goo.gl
				







 Am Gleitsbachrail, bei Markierung B im Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (11. November 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Musste noch schnell ein Bild suchen.
> Die gesuchte Brücke müsste am Fischerberg sein, direkt neben der Straße zwischen Mitterhöll und Letzau.
> 
> 
> ...


besser kann man es nicht beschreiben. Perfekt. Vor wenigen Jahren konnte man noch bequem drüber fahren, heute gehört schon Mut und wenig Luftdruck dazu


----------



## fexbru (11. November 2021)

Hab mich bislang noch nicht getraut 😅
Wenn man es ganz genau nehmen will war dein Hinweis mit Kreis NEW sogar falsch. Offiziell gehört die Stelle noch zur Stadt/Kreis Weiden. 

Ich mach dann mal gleich weiter. Sollte wieder ein bisschen einfacher sein. Wo bin ich?


----------



## ragazza (11. November 2021)

ich sag noch nichts zum neuen Bild. Schöne Wolken 


fexbru schrieb:


> Hab mich bislang noch nicht getraut 😅
> Wenn man es ganz genau nehmen will war dein Hinweis mit Kreis NEW sogar falsch. Offiziell gehört die Stelle noch zur Stadt/Kreis Weiden.


oh wie peinlich. Hast vollkommen recht, ist Stadtgebiet.


----------



## ragazza (11. November 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Hab mich bislang noch nicht getraut 😅
> Wenn man es ganz genau nehmen will war dein Hinweis mit Kreis NEW sogar falsch. Offiziell gehört die Stelle noch zur Stadt/Kreis Weiden.
> 
> Ich mach dann mal gleich weiter. Sollte wieder ein bisschen einfacher sein. Wo bin ich?
> Anhang anzeigen 1370867


das könnte am Schafferhof oberhalb Hammerherles sein. Rechts sieht man den Felix, links Parkstein


----------



## fexbru (11. November 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> das könnte am Schafferhof oberhalb Hammerherles sein. Rechts sieht man den Felix, links Parkstein


Ist der richtige Ort, aber den Namen musst du nochmal nachschauen. Schafferhof ist in Neuhaus 😉


----------



## ragazza (11. November 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Ist der richtige Ort, aber den Namen musst du nochmal nachschauen. Schafferhof ist in Neuhaus 😉


das verwechsle ich öfters. Ich meine natürlich den Scheidlerhof. Bin halt doch nur ein fränkischer Tourist


----------



## ragazza (11. November 2021)

wir sehen einen älteren, künstlich angelegten, Wasserlauf. Wo ist das ?


----------



## Pakalolo (12. November 2021)

St.Englmar Mühlgrabenweg?


----------



## ragazza (12. November 2021)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> St.Englmar Mühlgrabenweg?


Nein leider nicht. 
Nördliche Oberpfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (16. November 2021)

hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer ist. Kreis NEW !!


----------



## Phantomas (25. November 2021)

Können wir mal irgendwie weitermachen 🤔


----------



## ragazza (25. November 2021)

Es ist im Gebiet Flossenbürg


----------



## ragazza (25. November 2021)

es ist der künstliche Mühlbach zwischen Gaisweiher und Altenhammer. Der Granitsplit am Grund schimmert durch das dunkle Wasser oft golden. 
Mag weitermachen wer will.........


----------



## Dirty-old-man (26. November 2021)

ragazza schrieb:


> es ist der künstliche Mühlbach zwischen Gaisweiher und Altenhammer. Der Granitsplit am Grund schimmert durch das dunkle Wasser oft golden.
> Mag weiterma


Ich fand das schon sehr schwer. Nicht mal vier km von meinem Opf-Standort weg, war ich auf dem Weg noch nie.

Nun, dann mach ich mal weiter. Wo in der südlichen Oberpfalz bin ich hier?


----------



## moeppelmann (27. November 2021)

Das müsste doch das Denkmal oberhalb vom Friedhof in Pirkensee (Ponholz) sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (27. November 2021)

Ja das stimmt.  Das ging ja zügig.

Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## moeppelmann (28. November 2021)

Mal ein älteres Bild. Landkreis AM-AS. Bekannter Aussichtspunkt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. November 2021)

Sieht man auf dem Bild die Windräder bei Illschwang?


----------



## Permafrost (28. November 2021)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Sieht man auf dem Bild die Windräder bei Illschwang?


Hätte ich jetzt auch geschätzt aber weiter bin ich auch noch nicht


----------



## moeppelmann (30. November 2021)

Nein. Zwischen hier und Illschwang wäre noch Amberg. Wir sind hier im Osten des Landkreises. Noch ein Tipp: Bei sehr guter Weitsicht sieht man Arber, Osser usw.


----------



## Fanfab (30. November 2021)

Ist das der Aussichtspunkt südlich von Hainstetten?


----------



## moeppelmann (30. November 2021)

Ja richtig. Das ist der Böhmerwald-Jurablick.

Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Dezember 2021)

Fanfab schrieb:


> Ist das der Aussichtspunkt südlich von Hainstetten?



Ähm! Du wärst jetzt an der Reihe. Bitte weiter machen ! ;-)


----------



## Fanfab (8. Dezember 2021)

Danke!
Schaffs leider erst am Wochenende. Darf sich gerne jemand vordrängeln.


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Dezember 2021)

Kleiner Lückenfüller für zwischendurch, war mal mit dem Rennrad dort. Aber das Bild ist nicht von mir, also geklaut im Netz.
Wo ist dieses Schwimmbecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moeppelmann (8. Dezember 2021)

Freibad in Freudenberg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Dezember 2021)

Nö. Leider nicht.


----------



## Permafrost (8. Dezember 2021)

Schnaittenbach Naturbad dürfte das sein


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Dezember 2021)

Ja, Schnaittenbach ist richtig . . . Daher bitte weitermachen. Danke.


----------



## Permafrost (10. Dezember 2021)

Hmm wenig Bilder mit Hintergrund der zu erraten wäre🤔
Hier Landkreis AM-AS


----------



## __Lori__ (10. Dezember 2021)

Kein Rateversuch:
Coole Hupe am Trance. Die gabs doch mal bei M als es noch 'Juniortüte' hieß ...


----------



## Permafrost (10. Dezember 2021)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Kein Rateversuch:
> Coole Hupe am Trance. Die gabs doch mal bei M als es noch 'Juniortüte' hieß ...


Jop genau da gab’s die, hab die mal über Kleinanzeigen gefunden.
Ist aber mittlerweile bis auf Rahmen Gabel Dämpfer alles getauscht am Trance, ist noch n altes Foto


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, hab jetzt schon alle möglichen Gemeinden in AS gegoogelt, wo dieser Schlot sein könnte . . . Leider nichts gefunden!


----------



## Permafrost (14. Dezember 2021)

Soll ich auflösen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (14. Dezember 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Soll ich auflösen?


Ich finde schon. Es hat sich jetzt 12 Tage nichts getan.


----------



## Permafrost (14. Dezember 2021)

Alles klar



Erzberg/Platte


----------



## moeppelmann (14. Dezember 2021)

Ah jetzt. Der Schornstein ist von der ganz alten Luitpoldhütte oder?


----------



## Permafrost (14. Dezember 2021)

@moeppelmann richtig, da ist`s


----------



## major_fox (14. Dezember 2021)

ja wer macht denn jetzt weiter?


----------



## Permafrost (15. Dezember 2021)

major_fox schrieb:


> ja wer macht denn jetzt weiter?


Egal, der erste der was hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major_fox (15. Dezember 2021)

Gut, dann hier etwas aus Niederbayern: Wer erkennt diese Silhouette?


----------



## major_fox (20. Dezember 2021)

Als kleiner Tipp: Der Goldsteig läuft über diesen Gipfel


----------



## hidyn (23. Dezember 2021)

Wildstein? Geraten!


----------



## major_fox (23. Dezember 2021)

nein tut mir leid, das ist nicht richtig

Soll ich noch einen Tipp geben?


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. Dezember 2021)

Die vordere oder die hintere Schleife des Goldsteigs? Da es nicht so ganz bergig herschaut, rate ich mal zwischen Wiesenfelden und St. Englmar.


----------



## major_fox (25. Dezember 2021)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> zwischen Wiesenfelden und St. Englmar.


Ja cool das ist ziemlich richtig; im Bild ist der Gallner so zwischen Stallwang und Konzell zu sehen  
Bin schon gespannt auf das nächste Bild


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. Dezember 2021)

major_fox schrieb:


> Ja cool das ist ziemlich richtig; im Bild ist der Gallner so zwischen Stallwang und Konzell zu sehen



Danke für die Zuerkennung der richtigen Antwort, zumal "zwischen Wiesenfelden und St. Englmar" ja doch eher eine ziemlich grobe Einordnung war. Und es war geraten. Vielleicht hat aber das "Unterbewusstsein" ein wenig mitgeholfen. Bin ich doch erst im Sommer durch die Gegend gekommen, leider nicht mit dem Radl, aber auf der Rückfahrt von einer Wanderung auf den Hohen Bogen (von Miltach Richtung Straubing - sehr schöne Strecke, wenngleich ziemlich kurvig). Und da hat man manchmal so ein Gefühl, das könnte da und da gewesen sein.

Auch lustig: Wenn ich unterwegs bin, halte ich ab und zu an einem Getränkemarkt an und hole mir Bier lokaler Brauereien und da habe ich damals in Mitterfels das hier erworben:





Kann man empfehlen! 

Aber genug OT, der Bierthread ist ja an anderer Stelle. Passte halt grad so gut an dieser Stelle ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (26. Dezember 2021)

major_fox schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt auf das nächste Bild



Und damit wieder On-Topic und zum nächsten Rätsel. Wir springen ein ziemliches Stück weg vom Gallner, bleiben aber in Niederbayern:





Der Vordergrund ist nicht (zumindest nicht nur ) aufgrund meines fotografischen Unvermögens abgelichtet, sondern es hat schon eine gewisse Bewandtnis ...


----------



## Brezensalzer (29. Dezember 2021)

Tipp 1: Man sieht im Vordergrund den Quellbereich eines Flusses, der durch Niederbayern und ein Stück durch die Oberpfalz fließt.


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Dezember 2021)

Tipp 2: Der Hauptname des besagten Flusses leitet sich wahrscheinlich aus dem Keltischen ab und bedeutete dort soviel wie "die Schwatzende, die Rauschende".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (31. Dezember 2021)

Tipp mal auf schwarzer Regen und der Quellbereich ist Zwiesel durch zusammenfluß von großem und kleinen Regen


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Dezember 2021)

Nein, leider ziemlich "kalt". Der Standort auf dem Foto ist von Zwiesel etwa 110 km entfernt.


----------



## hidyn (31. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht die Große Laber?


----------



## ragazza (31. Dezember 2021)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Tipp 2: Der Hauptname des besagten Flusses leitet sich wahrscheinlich aus dem Keltischen ab und bedeutete dort soviel wie "die Schwatzende, die Rauschende".


in der Schule mussten wir die Sprache der Besatzer aus Rom lernen, das Keltische hat man uns vorenthalten 😊


----------



## Phantomas (31. Dezember 2021)

hidyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Große Laber?


Die weisse Laber


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. Januar 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Große Laber?



Große Laber ist richtig! Auf dem Bild geht der Blick über den Quellbereich der großen Laber hin zur Kirche St. Ägidius in Volkenschwand.






Volkenschwand ist die am weitesten im Süden gelegene Gemeinde des Landkreises Kelheim.

Von ihrer Quelle an, die sich auf etwa 485 m ü. NN befindet, fließt die _Große Laber_ überwiegend in nordöstlicher Richtung. Nach wenigen Kilometern verlässt sie den Landkreis Kelheim und passiert den Landkreis Landshut, tritt erneut in den Landkreis Kelheim ein und passiert dann den Landkreis Regensburg in der Oberpfalz. Kurz vor der Mündung in die Donau tritt der Fluss wieder nach Niederbayern in den Landkreis Straubing-Bogen ein. Dort fließt die Kleine Laber zu, die letzten rund drei Kilometer ihres Flusslaufs fließt die _Große Laber_ parallel des Südufers der Donau, in deren Südarm sie an der Staustufe Straubing mündet.

Die Schreibweise war lange Zeit uneinheitlich (wie für andere Flüsse mit dem Hauptnamen auch), ob _Laber_ oder _Laaber_. Sprachwissenschaftler einigten sich 2002, den Namen aufgrund des keltischen Ursprungswortes mit nur einem "a" zu schreiben. Die alte Schreibweise findet sich aber noch in Ortsnamen wie Rottenburg an der Laaber.

(Mit Informationen aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel zur Großen Laber)

Hier im Bilderrätselthread hatte ich übrigens im Oktober 2018 ein Bild der Großen Laber nahe der Mündung in die Donau gepostet. Dieses (oder jetzt muss man schon sagen: vergangenes Jahr) bin ich endlich dazu gekommen, an die Quelle zu fahren.

@hidyn ist dran!


----------



## CC. (1. Januar 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> in der Schule mussten wir die Sprache der Besatzer aus Rom lernen, das Keltische hat man uns vorenthalten 😊


Stulti sunt Romani, sapientes sunt Paioari.

(Um hier nicht schon wieder Monty P. benutzen zu müssen...)


----------



## hidyn (1. Januar 2022)

In welchen Dorf der Oberpfalz habe ich dieses Foto gemacht?





Wünsche allen ein Gesundes Neues Jahr🍀


----------



## Phantomas (2. Januar 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> In welchen Dorf der Oberpfalz habe ich dieses Foto gemacht?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1396134
> 
> Wünsche allen ein Gesundes Neues Jahr🍀


Könnte Winnberg sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (2. Januar 2022)

Ja, es ist Winnberg.

 Auf den Weg zum Buchberg, eine Pause im Cafe da gab es leckeren Kuchen.


----------



## Phantomas (2. Januar 2022)

Auf welchem Trail bin ich unterwegs?


----------



## __Lori__ (2. Januar 2022)

Müsste am Windradtrail Neumarkt Opf. sein. Die neue 'Schikane' kenn ich zwar nur von einem Foto das aber aus ähnlicher Perspektive gemacht wurde. Ich selbst war schon länger nicht mehr dort


----------



## Phantomas (2. Januar 2022)

Stimmt , das ist Teil der neu gelegten Strecke ! Kannst weitermachen 😁


----------



## __Lori__ (2. Januar 2022)

Wo befindet sich diese verwunschene Treppe?


----------



## __Lori__ (5. Januar 2022)

Keiner? Erster Tipp: 
Oberpfalz, Nähe Neumarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (5. Januar 2022)

Die Treppe sieht durchaus interessant aus, aber ich wüsste nicht, dass ich die kenne.


----------



## __Lori__ (5. Januar 2022)

du bist bestimmt schon mal am oberen Ende vorbeigefahren, ohne sie zu bemerken


----------



## __Lori__ (7. Januar 2022)

... liegt noch innerhalb der Gemeinde NM Opf. wenngleich einige km vom Zentrum entfernt


----------



## hidyn (7. Januar 2022)

Bin schon auf die Auflösung gespannt, die will ich auch fahren


----------



## scratch_a (7. Januar 2022)

Also ansehen würde ich sie mir auch gerne mal. Aber ob ich sie bei dem aktuellen Wetter fahren würde, weiß ich vom Bild her nicht


----------



## hidyn (7. Januar 2022)

Bei dem aktuellen nassen Wetter würde ich auch nicht fahren, es kommt ja bald der Sommer, da ist es ja wieder Trocken 
Man braucht ja wieder Ziele!


----------



## Phantomas (7. Januar 2022)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> ... liegt noch innerhalb der Gemeinde NM Opf. wenngleich einige km vom Zentrum entfernt


Welche Richtung von Neumarkt 🤔


----------



## __Lori__ (7. Januar 2022)

Nord-Ost


----------



## Phantomas (8. Januar 2022)

Nordost müsste ja Richtung Pilsach sein 🤔ich hab keine Ahnung


----------



## __Lori__ (8. Januar 2022)

Ja, stimmt grob, ist aber noch weiter östlich. Die Geräuschkulisse dort ist aber alles Andere als verwunschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (8. Januar 2022)

eigentlich hab ich gar keine Idee mehr , das einzige wo noch so eine Treppe runtergehen könnte ist von der Kirche "Maria Heil der Kranken " 😏 beim Habsberg 🤔


----------



## __Lori__ (8. Januar 2022)

Die Straße an der sich der Einstieg befindet, führt im weiteren Verlauf an einem einsamen Landeplatz für Hubschrauber vorbei


----------



## Phantomas (8. Januar 2022)

Da ist einer wenn man von Ischofen Richtung Pfeffertshofen fährt ! Ist die Treppe  wo es zur Unterführung geht 🤔


----------



## __Lori__ (9. Januar 2022)

Welche Unterführung meinst du? Gibt ja zwei unter der A3, eine bei Rödelberg für die Straße nach Pfeffertshofen und eine geheimnisvolle, quasi im Nirgendwo, deren Zweck sich mir nicht erschließt.


----------



## Phantomas (9. Januar 2022)

Da in etwa ist eine ,die ich noch nie benutzt habe und dadurch der Verdacht besteht diese Treppe könnte da  sein .


----------



## __Lori__ (9. Januar 2022)

Die U. liegt zwar etwas weiter westlich, bei Ischhofen, aber mit deiner Vermutung hast du recht. Der obere Eingang ist kurz vor der Kehre auf dem Weg nach oben, wo die Leitplanke rechts endet. Hinter der Leitplanke muss man ein Stück zurück. Die Lage von Treppe und Unterführung ist auf OSM inzwischen drin.
Phantomas, du bist dran ...
P.S.: Welche Funktion soll das ganze haben oder mal gehabt haben? Fluchtweg bei Massenkarambolage auf der A3?


----------



## scratch_a (9. Januar 2022)

Bin zwar unten rum scho paar mal bei Ischhofen vorbei, aber über der A3 war ich bisher noch nie.


----------



## Phantomas (9. Januar 2022)

bin schon unzählige mal da vorbei gefahren und immer gedacht da musst mal schauen wo es da hingeht,
jetzt weiß ich's 😆 freu mich wieder mal dran zu sein .
in welchem Ort steht die Schnitzerei?


----------



## Phantomas (10. Januar 2022)

Na Jungs ,was ist los 🤔 keiner eine Idee ? Die Schnitzerei steht am Anfang eines Trails der so ausschaut 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Lori__ (10. Januar 2022)

Rothenfels?


----------



## Phantomas (10. Januar 2022)

Hätte mit dem Tip noch warten sollen 😊 kannst weitermachen  Lori !


----------



## __Lori__ (10. Januar 2022)

Das war meine Vermutung auch schon vor dem Tipp, wollte mich nicht blamieren . Das Bild vom Trail ist schon charakteristisch. Hat der auch einen Namen?
War im letzten Jahr paarmal dort, da lag zwischen Trail und Lengenbachkirche lange ein großer Baum quer.


----------



## __Lori__ (10. Januar 2022)

Von wo aus wurde das Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## Phantomas (11. Januar 2022)

Wenn du Fragen würdest wann , könnte ich es vielleicht beantworten


----------



## __Lori__ (11. Januar 2022)

5. Juni 21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (12. Januar 2022)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> 5. Juni 21


18.48 Uhr 😉
Ich stand im Bereich Badstr. - Maria Hilf Str. , dann muss der gesuchte Ort nördlicher sein aber im Stadtbereich Neumarkt ?


----------



## __Lori__ (12. Januar 2022)

Wie man ahnen kann schon von außerhalb der Bebauung aufgenommen. Nenne Ortsteil, dann bin ich zufrieden ...


----------



## Phantomas (12. Januar 2022)

Von Wolfstein aus sieht man die Kirche nicht mehr würde deshalb auf Mühlen tippen


----------



## __Lori__ (12. Januar 2022)

Nee noch deutlich westlicher


----------



## Phantomas (12. Januar 2022)

Altenhof evtl. hinter der Städtler Fabrik 🤔


----------



## __Lori__ (12. Januar 2022)

Schon nah dran, aber ich sagte auch schon "außerhalb der Bebauung'. Noch westlicher


----------



## Phantomas (12. Januar 2022)

Da sind wir ja schon in Woffenbach


----------



## __Lori__ (12. Januar 2022)

Nicht ganz so weit, ich löse mal:


----------



## __Lori__ (12. Januar 2022)

Phantomas bitte weitermachen


----------



## __Lori__ (13. Januar 2022)

hab, auch grad kein geeignetes Bild mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. Januar 2022)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Nicht ganz so weit, ich löse mal:


Da habe ich auf googlemaps es etwa vermutet, aber irgendwie die häuser von oben nicht dem Bild zuordnen können


----------



## __Lori__ (13. Januar 2022)

Blickrichtung ist in etwa so:


----------



## Phantomas (13. Januar 2022)

Wo steht die Schuhputzstation 🤔


----------



## Rossi0815 (14. Januar 2022)

Am Buchberg beim Wanderparkplatz?


----------



## Phantomas (14. Januar 2022)

Richtig  kannst weitermachen!


----------



## Rossi0815 (15. Januar 2022)

Hier geht's hoch...


----------



## Phantomas (16. Januar 2022)

.....über  Kaltenbachquelle zum Dillberg


----------



## Rossi0815 (16. Januar 2022)

Auf den Dillberg geht es hoch, aber nicht da.
Wenn ich da entlang fahre komme ich meist eine Weile vorher an der Kaltenbachquelle vorbei


----------



## Phantomas (16. Januar 2022)

Hatte ich mir auch gerade überlegt das man von da aus die Sendemasten nicht sehen kann,  muss also im Bereich Hausheim sein  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (16. Januar 2022)

Ja, da ist es. Das Bild hatte ich ca. hier gemacht


----------



## Phantomas (16. Januar 2022)

Weiter oben kurz bevor der Wald beginnt  steht auch mal ne Bank , mit der Aufschrift "Gott sei Dank ne Bank "


----------



## Rossi0815 (16. Januar 2022)

Ja genau und danach kommt die Ekelrampe


----------



## Phantomas (17. Januar 2022)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> Ja genau und danach kommt die Ekelrampe


Seit einigen Jahren ist die ja gut fahrbar gemacht wurden , vor ca.  15 -20 Jahren war das ein verhältnismäßig schmaler Weg mit losen Steinen und einer Rinne die vom Regen geformt wurde  das war noch mehr Herausforderung als heute 😊
Soll ich weitermachen 🤔


----------



## Rossi0815 (18. Januar 2022)

Ja natürlich weiter machen, war doch richtig


----------



## Phantomas (18. Januar 2022)

Wo finde ich die drei Kreuze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Januar 2022)

Am Fuße des Schanzberg bei Unterwiesenacker.


----------



## Phantomas (19. Januar 2022)

Ist richtig , mach weiter !


----------



## scratch_a (19. Januar 2022)

Ich stell das Bild für @WarriorPrincess ein...wo steht diese exklusive Busstation?


----------



## scratch_a (21. Januar 2022)

Erster Hinweis: Die Station steht in der Oberpfalz...nahe an der Grenze zu Mittelfranken. Also westliche Oberpfalz...in der Nähe ist auch der Stockententrail (für die, die dieses Thema hier schon länger verfolgen).


----------



## Phantomas (22. Januar 2022)

Sag ich mal am Brennberg !


----------



## scratch_a (22. Januar 2022)

Is scho warm, aber noch nicht richtig 
Der gesuchte Ort ist etwas weiter nördlich, den Rotkreuz folgend. Es ist auch kein Berg, sondern ein Stein


----------



## Phantomas (22. Januar 2022)

Rupprechtstein 🤔


----------



## scratch_a (22. Januar 2022)

Korrekt


----------



## Phantomas (22. Januar 2022)

Wo befinde ich mich ?


----------



## Phantomas (23. Januar 2022)

Es ist in Niederbayern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (23. Januar 2022)

Riedenburg


----------



## major_fox (23. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht Altmühltal mit Blick auf Burg Prunn?

...Captain Obvious said


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Januar 2022)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Es ist in Niederbayern


War aber früher mal Oberpfalz


----------



## Phantomas (24. Januar 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> Riedenburg


Ist schon mal richtig,  wir schauen auf Riedenburg wo steh ich bei dem Foto ?


----------



## CC. (24. Januar 2022)

Rosenburg


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. Januar 2022)

Da auf der "Rosenburg" Radfahrer unerwünscht sind, würde ich den "Rabenstein" ins Spiel bringen . . . ?


----------



## CC. (24. Januar 2022)

Da in Deutschland Radfahrer unerwünscht sind, würde ich die Schweiz ins Spiel bringen


----------



## Phantomas (24. Januar 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Da auf der "Rosenburg" Radfahrer unerwünscht sind, würde ich den "Rabenstein" ins Spiel bringen . . . ?


SuperSamuel ist auch wieder mal da , kannst gleich weitermachen ist die Burgruine Rabenstein !


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Januar 2022)

Neues Bild kommt heute im Laufe des Tages.



CC. schrieb:


> Da in Deutschland Radfahrer unerwünscht sind, würde ich die Schweiz ins Spiel bringen



Kleiner Kommentar dazu: Ich war vor Jahren mal dort bei der Rosenburg, wurde da abgewiesen, "für Radfahrer geht es da nicht weiter", so die verantwortliche Tante . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Januar 2022)

Wo genau entstand dieses Bild am 20.01.2022 . . . ??
(Ich war zu Fuß unterwegs.)


----------



## __Lori__ (25. Januar 2022)

Schlieferheide, hinterm Bögl, Straße von/nach Stadlhof


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Januar 2022)

Absolut richtig


----------



## __Lori__ (25. Januar 2022)

Dann bin ich wohl dran.
Wo steht diese Danksagung der modernen Waldarbeiter?


----------



## scratch_a (25. Januar 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Wo genau entstand dieses Bild am 20.01.2022 . . . ??
> (Ich war zu Fuß unterwegs.)



Mittagsspaziergang?


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Januar 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Mittagsspaziergang?



Ja, ganz in Nähe meines langjährigen Arbeitgebers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (26. Januar 2022)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl dran.
> Wo steht diese Danksagung der modernen Waldarbeiter?



Würde jetzt mal das "Heiligenholz" in den Raum werfern . . . ?


----------



## __Lori__ (26. Januar 2022)

Wenn du das Gebiet zw. Grassahof und Arzthofen meinst, nein. In amtlicher Karte (Bayernatlas) ist in der direkten Umgebung kein Flurname eingezeichnet


----------



## __Lori__ (29. Januar 2022)

Wieder Nähe Neumarkt, Opf., aber in einer anderen Richtung als @SuperSamuel vermutete. Der Weg, an dem es steht, führt im weiteren Verlauf zu einer "düsteren" Bachquerung


----------



## Phantomas (29. Januar 2022)

Kann es in der Ottosau sein?


----------



## __Lori__ (29. Januar 2022)

Nee, andere Richtung, mehr NW


----------



## __Lori__ (29. Januar 2022)

Die Furt sieht so aus:


----------



## __Lori__ (30. Januar 2022)

Grobrichtung: Heinzburg


----------



## Rossi0815 (30. Januar 2022)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wo das ist, bin aber schon sehr gespannt. Hätte ursprünglich auch auf die Durchfahrt bei Ottosau getippt


----------



## __Lori__ (30. Januar 2022)

Stimmt, das mit der Bachquerung im Düsteren war etwas irreführend, die bei Ottosau befindet sich auch nicht gerade auf der Sonnenseite


----------



## __Lori__ (31. Januar 2022)

Kein Rateversuch mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (31. Januar 2022)

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------



## __Lori__ (31. Januar 2022)

ok
dann hier das Gebiet


----------



## __Lori__ (31. Januar 2022)

Das Schild ist beim orangenen Kringel, die Bachquerung beim lila Kringel


----------



## __Lori__ (31. Januar 2022)

Wo südlich von NM steht diese stattliche Eiche?


----------



## __Lori__ (2. Februar 2022)

@SuperSamuel könnte bei einem längeren Mittagsspaziergang schon vorbeigekommen sein ...


----------



## __Lori__ (3. Februar 2022)

Der Name des Ortes wurde erst kürzlich genannt ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Februar 2022)

Dann wohl nähe Schlierfermühle? Nähe Wiefelsbach, westlich vom Bögl Gelände . . .


----------



## __Lori__ (3. Februar 2022)

Richtung stimmt, vom Bögl aus. Der Ort wurde in einer anderen Lösung schon genannt ...


----------



## __Lori__ (4. Februar 2022)

War wohl doch zu speziell.
Habe nichts Geeignetes mehr. @SuperSamuel war am nächsten dran, bitte weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Februar 2022)

Hallo und guten Tag.
Da die letzten Rätsel hier sehr NM-lastig waren, würde ich gerne mal wieder eine andere Ecke der Opf. erwähnen.
Das Bild ist wieder mal geklaut, denke aber, es ist relativ einfach zu lösen.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## kawamaha (8. Februar 2022)

Burg Falkenberg


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. Februar 2022)

Genau so ist es. Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## kawamaha (8. Februar 2022)

Dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein:


----------



## major_fox (8. Februar 2022)

Der Mühlgrabenweg? Hab das Gefühl das ist zu einfach, nach dem jetzt letztens einfach Bilder von einzelnen Eichen kamen


----------



## kawamaha (8. Februar 2022)

Vollkommen richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major_fox (8. Februar 2022)

Auch mit Sichtreichweite in den Gäuboden hinein: Diese Burg in...?


----------



## Phantomas (9. Februar 2022)

Burg Falkenstein 🤔


----------



## major_fox (9. Februar 2022)

nein leider nicht richtig


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Februar 2022)

Burg Falkenfels ... ;-)


----------



## major_fox (9. Februar 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Burg Falkenfels


Ja korrekt : P


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Februar 2022)

Wo steht dieses Fahrgeschäft? Bzw. wie heißt die Lokalität ganz in der Nähe . . . ?


----------



## Permafrost (10. Februar 2022)

Neben dem Rossini in Amberg? Ehemaliges Café Eiszeit


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Februar 2022)

Rossini in AM ist richtig. Weiter machen bitte.


----------



## Permafrost (10. Februar 2022)

Dürfte nicht zu schwer sein glaub ich mal


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Februar 2022)

Eixendorfer Stausee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (10. Februar 2022)

Ging flott, wie ich’s mir dachte 
Weitermachen @SuperSamuel


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Februar 2022)

Na, wo genau entstand dieses Bild? Am Kalvarienberg . . . Aber welcher?
Der Ort hat(te) ein eigenes Kfz-Kennzeichen . . .


----------



## SafetyThird (20. Februar 2022)

Würd mich auch mal einbringen....im Winter ohne Schnee fast am schönsten zu erreichen


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. Februar 2022)

SafetyThird schrieb:


> Würd mich auch mal einbringen....im Winter ohne Schnee fast am schönsten zu erreichen


Es ist natürlich lobenswert, sich einzubringen, aber soweit ich sehe, ist Rätsel von @SuperSamuel direkt davor noch nicht gelöst.


----------



## SafetyThird (20. Februar 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich lobenswert, sich einzubringen, aber soweit ich sehe, ist Rätsel von @SuperSamuel direkt davor noch nicht gelöst.


Sorry...Konzept des Threads nicht begriffen. Muss bei der Kapelle leider passen!


----------



## Brezensalzer (20. Februar 2022)

@SuperSamuel : Bitte mal einen Hinweis geben, damit's weitergeht. Ich habe jetzt schon das *ganze* Internet  abgesucht nach Kalvarienberg, aber die Kapelle hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Februar 2022)

Kreis NM, jetzt dürfte es ganz einfach sein....


----------



## hidyn (20. Februar 2022)

Ich vermute mal es ist Parsberg, aber die Kapelle kann ich nicht finden.


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. Februar 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal es ist Parsberg, aber die Kapelle kann ich nicht finden.


Richtig! Endlich, hätte echt gedacht, dass es einfacher ist . . .
Ganz in der Nähe ist im Wald so ein kleiner (Dirt)Park mit Sprungschanzen usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (21. Februar 2022)

Kann bitte ein anderer weitermachen, habe zurzeit kein geeignetes Foto, Danke.


----------



## kawamaha (21. Februar 2022)

spring ich mal ein...


----------



## major_fox (21. Februar 2022)

Sieht für mich irgendwie nach Bayerischer Wald aus, mal blind geraten: Evtl. in der Nähe der Rauchröhren?


----------



## kawamaha (21. Februar 2022)

Die Rauchröhren sind vom gesuchten Ort ca. 45km entfernt


----------



## Brezensalzer (21. Februar 2022)

45 km - das würde auf den Bereich Grafenau, St. Oswald-Riedlhütte passen ...


----------



## kawamaha (21. Februar 2022)

das ist die falsche Richtung 
Es gab mal einen Artikel Trail Route Deutschland West-Ost, da bin ich dran vorbeigekommen...








						BIKE Deutschland-Trail West-Ost – die Route
					

Eine Mountainbike-Tour durch Deutschland mit 1200 Kilometer: Wie plant man eine solche MTB-Route? So haben wir es beim Deutschland-Trail mit Komoot gemacht.




					www.bike-magazin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major_fox (21. Februar 2022)

Google Maps würde eher so Gegend Schönsee vorschlagen... do kenn i mi aba ned aus


----------



## kawamaha (21. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht gehts mit dem Bild noch an Ticken genauer?


----------



## major_fox (21. Februar 2022)

zero idea


----------



## kawamaha (21. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht erkennts no jemand bis morgen, ansonsten darfst du weitermachen, bist ja sehr nah dran...


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Februar 2022)

Ich würde Gebiet Stadlern in den Raum werfen, ziemlich nah am Nurtschweg . . . ?
(Nähe Naturdenkmal Hochfels . . .)


----------



## kawamaha (22. Februar 2022)

Exakt da isses...


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Februar 2022)

Neues Rätsel, sollte ganz einfach sein.
Bild ist nicht von mir, geklaut.


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. Februar 2022)

Das ist das Basaltgestein des Parkstein. Ich habe selber nix und übergebe an @SafetyThird 

Bitte Dein Rätsel nochmal stellen.


----------



## SafetyThird (22. Februar 2022)

Danke @Brezensalzer

Also noch ein Versuch: im Winter ohne Schnee bestens zu erreichen.


----------



## major_fox (22. Februar 2022)

ist das die A3 im Hintergrund?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SafetyThird (23. Februar 2022)

Jein. Es ist eine BAB und eine 3 is auch darin enthalten. Aber die Kombination A3 stimmt noch nicht so ganz...wir sind nicht mehr im LK NM


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Februar 2022)

Also A93 - irgendwo Nähe Schwandorfer Seenland?


----------



## SafetyThird (23. Februar 2022)

Ticken nördlicher aber der Landkreis stimmt schonmal...


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. Februar 2022)

SafetyThird schrieb:


> Ticken nördlicher aber der Landkreis stimmt schonmal...


Östlich von Nabburg?


----------



## SafetyThird (24. Februar 2022)

Ne nördlich. Ich klärs mal auf: Der Aussichtspunkt nach dem Felsensteigtrail. Auch "Wenzl" genannt. Zwischen Wernberg-Köblitz und Pfreimd


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. Februar 2022)

SafetyThird schrieb:


> Ne nördlich. Ich klärs mal auf: Der Aussichtspunkt nach dem Felsensteigtrail. Auch "Wenzl" genannt. Zwischen Wernberg-Köblitz und Pfreimd


Möchtes du ein neues Rätsel in die Runde werfen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. März 2022)

Damit es weiter geht, hier ein kleines Rätsel für zwischendurch.
Bis sich SafetyThird meldet . . .

Foto ist aus dem Netz: Wo steht diese Brücke?


----------



## kawamaha (4. März 2022)

Das ist der Stausee Liebenstein


----------



## kawamaha (5. März 2022)

Weiß jemand, rein zufällig natürlich, wo das ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (7. März 2022)

im Steinwald?


----------



## kawamaha (7. März 2022)

Nein, der gesuchte Punkt liegt deutlich südlicher


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. März 2022)

Hmm... Nochmal ein Rateversuch: Nähe Reichenbach-Walderbach?


----------



## kawamaha (7. März 2022)

das ist schon ziemlich nah dran


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. März 2022)

kawamaha schrieb:


> das ist schon ziemlich nah dran


Nähe Großer Pfaffenstein am Goldsteig?


----------



## kawamaha (7. März 2022)

Ich hab die Tour als Zwischenstopp Richtung Fichtelgebirge gemacht, die Tour ging deswegen Nahe der Autobahn los.
 Aber Danke für die genannten Punkte, weiß ich, wo ich näxtes Mal ne neue Tour starten kann  👍 
Ein Versuch noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (8. März 2022)

ist die Stelle nördlich oder südlich non Nabburg ? Um das ganze mal ein wenig einzugrenzen....


----------



## kawamaha (9. März 2022)

Wie oben geschrieben, Reichenbach-Walderbach und auch Großer Pfaffenstein sind schon sehr nah dran.
Also südlich von Nabburg...


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. März 2022)

kawamaha schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben, Reichenbach-Walderbach und auch Großer Pfaffenstein sind schon sehr nah dran.
> Also südlich von Nabburg...


ich kenne die Gegend nicht sooo gut, daher habe ich keine weiteren Vorschläge.


----------



## kawamaha (9. März 2022)

Es ist der Hohenstein Trail bei Hirschling, ca. 10km von deinen Vorschlägen weg.
Ich würd sagen, du machst weiter...


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. März 2022)

Um der aktuellen Politik gerecht zu werden, hier ein kleines Rätsel von mir aus meinem Heimatlandkreis.
Man beachte die Preise zum damaligen Zeitpunkt . . .
Wo entstand dieses Foto?


----------



## pristo (10. März 2022)

Das müsste die Tankstelle in Deining sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. März 2022)

Richtig, weiter machen bitte . . .


----------



## pristo (11. März 2022)

Wo befindet sich dieser steile Anstieg?


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. März 2022)

Sulzbürg Schlossberg . . . Aber das hatten wir doch schon mal . . . ?


----------



## pristo (11. März 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Sulzbürg Schlossberg . . . Aber das hatten wir doch schon mal . . . ?


Sulzbürg Schlossberg stimmt! Und dass wir Sulzbürg schon öfter hatten stimmt auch 😁. Du bist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (14. März 2022)

Im letzten August war ich in der Gegend Niederbayern, grob Deggendorf und Regen unterwegs . . . 
Wo genau ist diese Brücke?

Tip 1: Kreis Regen
Tip 2: Bahnstrecke Plattling-Bay. Eisenstein


----------



## major_fox (14. März 2022)

Das wird vwohl die Bahntrasse von Plattling hinein in den Bayerischen Wald sein. Evtl. Nähe Grafling oder Eidsberg


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. März 2022)

major_fox schrieb:


> Das wird vwohl die Bahntrasse von Plattling hinein in den Bayerischen Wald sein. Evtl. Nähe Grafling oder Eidsberg


Das ist mir zu ungenau, damit bin ich leider noch nicht ganz zufrieden . . .


----------



## major_fox (14. März 2022)

ja meine idee ist die Brücke unterhalb vom Landgasthaus eidsberg, aber ich war da schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. März 2022)

major_fox schrieb:


> ja meine idee ist die Brücke unterhalb vom Landgasthaus eidsberg, aber ich war da schon lange nicht mehr


Leider nein.


----------



## tomke (15. März 2022)

Bei Grafling sind alle Brücken über die Bahnlinie gemauert. Müsste die Brücke zwischen Ruhmannsfelden und Zachenberg sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. März 2022)

tomke schrieb:


> Bei Grafling sind alle Brücken über die Bahnlinie gemauert. Müsste die Brücke zwischen Ruhmannsfelden und Zachenberg sein.








						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org
				




Richtig!


----------



## tomke (16. März 2022)

Dann gibt es von mir gleich ein neues Rätsel. 🤔
Wo steht dieser Gedenkstein in Zentral Niederbayern?


----------



## major_fox (17. März 2022)

Keine Ahnung wo des is aba schönes Chisel, gefällt mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (19. März 2022)

_"Am 50. Todestag von Dr. Elisabeth Gilbert wurde auf der Rusel zur Erinnerung an die Stifterin ein Gedenkstein enthüllt."_






						Dr.-Elisabeth-Gilbert-Lichtwer-Stiftung – RegioWiki Niederbayern
					






					www.niederbayern-wiki.de


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. März 2022)

Als kleine Ergänzung zum Brezensalzer...



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b4/Rusel-gedenkplatte.jpg/800px-Rusel-gedenkplatte.jpg


----------



## tomke (22. März 2022)

Der Gedenkstein steht gleich neben dem alten Ruselhotel. 
@Brezensalzer bitte weitermachen. 👍


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. März 2022)

Wie bleiben in Niederbayern, wenngleich nicht mehr "Zentral" ...


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. März 2022)

Pfeffenhausen?


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. März 2022)

Pfeffenhausen ist richtig! Wie die hier aus Wikipedia verlinkte Karte zeigt, liegt Pfeffenhausen in der Hallertau, von daher ist der Bezug zum Hopfen gegeben.






Zugehöriger Eintrag in Wikipedia: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallertau

@SuperSamuel  ist dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (2. April 2022)

Geht's weiter 🤔🤔


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. April 2022)

Gleich nach der Werbung


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. April 2022)

Ja, geht weiter . . . Ganz einfaches Rätsel . . . Bild geklaut.


----------



## pristo (5. April 2022)

Das dürfte der Baggersee Schlierferheide sein. Rechts im Hintergrund die Magnetschwebebahn der Fa. Bögl.
Im Vordergrund Abfallentsorgung der Badegäste.


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. April 2022)

Absolut richtig! Bitte weitermachen


----------



## pristo (7. April 2022)

Wo bin ich?
Gleich ein Tip: Ich befinde mich im westlichsten Teil der Oberpfalz.


----------



## pristo (9. April 2022)

Weiterer Tip: Historischer Kirchenweg im westlichsten Teil der Oberpfalz


----------



## kawamaha (9. April 2022)

Das sollte der Pyrbaumer Kirchenweg sein, aber wo genau...


----------



## pristo (9. April 2022)

Pyrbaumer Kirchenweg ist richtig. Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Trail. Das Foto entstand so ziemlich genau in der Mitte zwischen Eppersdorf u. Pyrbaum. 
Kawamaha du bist dran.


----------



## kawamaha (9. April 2022)

Na dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kawamaha (10. April 2022)

Wenn ich da hochklettern und mich umdrehen würde, würde ich die Donau sehen...


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. April 2022)

Erinnert mich an rennertshofen .... Aber das ist der falsche reg.bez 🤔


----------



## kawamaha (11. April 2022)

Die Felsformation hat einen Namen und steht in der Oberpfalz....


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. April 2022)

zwischen pentling und sinzing?


----------



## kawamaha (11. April 2022)

Nein....


----------



## major_fox (11. April 2022)

Ne das ist mehr bei Donaustauf. Weiß aber ned, wie die Felsen da heißen. Man sieht sie halt von der A3 aus in nördlicher Richtung.


----------



## kawamaha (11. April 2022)

Das ist der Keilstein bei Schwabelweis. Aber Donaustauf ist 2km weg, das passt scho...


----------



## major_fox (11. April 2022)

Ich darf also weitermachen? Danke😄

Es geht in den benachbarten Regierungsbezirk (so viel Auswahl ist ja nicht, höhö)

Wo liegt dieser Fels?


----------



## major_fox (15. April 2022)

Hier sind gerne sowohl kletterer als auch mountainbiker unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxirr (15. April 2022)

Teufelsfelsen im Perlbachtal, Mitterfels?


----------



## major_fox (16. April 2022)

Korrekt


----------



## mxirr (16. April 2022)

Dann mach ich mal weiter, hab zwar nichts schweres, aber was sieht man im Hintergrund zwischen Rad und Schild? 
@major_fox bist du aus der Gegend? Bin gebürtig aus Mitterfels.


----------



## major_fox (16. April 2022)

mxirr schrieb:


> bist du aus der Gegend?


ja, komme aus Straubing


----------



## Pakalolo (16. April 2022)

Bogenberg?


----------



## Pakalolo (18. April 2022)

Richtig @mxirr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxirr (18. April 2022)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Richtig @mxirr?


Ja richtig, weiter 👍🏼


----------



## Pakalolo (18. April 2022)

Dann mal trotz Frühling noch ein Bild aus dem Winter: Wie heißt der Berg auf dem ich das Foto gemacht habe?


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. April 2022)

Vermutlich der Kalvarienberg in Laaber (Rgb) . . . ?


----------



## Pakalolo (19. April 2022)

Laaber ja....Kalvarienberg stimmt aber nicht. Sollte dann aber nicht mehr schwer sein....


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. April 2022)

Es muss wohl da sein? Habe aber leider keinen Namen für den Berg...





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## Pakalolo (19. April 2022)

Der Standort ist richtig, der Berg ist der Martinsberg.








						Burgstall Martinsberg – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Weiter mit @SuperSamuel


----------



## SuperSamuel (19. April 2022)

Wo ist dieser Biergarten im Kreis NM?
Dürfte nicht zu schwer sein.


----------



## Exilimy (19. April 2022)

Sippelmühle


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (19. April 2022)

mxirr schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal weiter, hab zwar nichts schweres, aber was sieht man im Hintergrund zwischen Rad und Schild?
> @major_fox bist du aus der Gegend? Bin gebürtig aus Mitterfels.
> Anhang anzeigen 1459256





major_fox schrieb:


> ja, komme aus Straubing




Bogenberg sehe ich auch von zuhause aus ✌️


----------



## pristo (19. April 2022)

zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (20. April 2022)

Exilimy schrieb:


> Sippelmühle


richtig, bitte weiter machen


----------



## Exilimy (20. April 2022)




----------



## Permafrost (20. April 2022)

7 Quellen Sulzbach-Rosenberg


----------



## Exilimy (20. April 2022)

Permafrost schrieb:


> 7 Quellen Sulzbach-Rosenberg


Korrekt, bitte weiter machen


----------



## Permafrost (20. April 2022)

Hat jemand was? Bin Bilder technisch grad mau ausgestattet bzw. man hat zu wenig Anhaltspunkte


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. April 2022)

Ich hätte ein schnelle Rätsel für zwischendurch, Bild geklaut.
Sollte nicht zu schwer sein.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. April 2022)

Bahnhof Oberviechtach?


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Bahnhof Oberviechtach?


Ging ja jetzt echt schnell.
weiter machen bitte.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. April 2022)

Na dann. Hab sogar ein Bild parat 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxirr (21. April 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1462772
> Na dann. Hab sogar ein Bild parat 😅


Das weiß ich 😁 ist im Wald zwischen Grünberg (Oberpiebing) und Reißing bzw. Hankofen 👍🏼


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (21. April 2022)

Dachte mir das es für die Straubinger zu einfach ist. Also du bist dran.


----------



## mxirr (21. April 2022)

Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich im letzten Sommer in dem Wald von deinem Bild keinen einzigen Mountainbiker getroffen.

Hab leider keine spannenden Bilder mehr (dieses ist aus Komoot). Hier komm ich jedoch bei meinen Touren gelegentlich vorbei. (Niederbayern)


----------



## mxirr (23. April 2022)

mxirr schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich im letzten Sommer in dem Wald von deinem Bild keinen einzigen Mountainbiker getroffen.
> 
> Hab leider keine spannenden Bilder mehr (dieses ist aus Komoot). Hier komm ich jedoch bei meinen Touren gelegentlich vorbei. (Niederbayern)Anhang anzeigen 1462777


Tipp: Es befindet sich zwischen 5 und 10 km entfernt vom Bogenberg (Luftlinie).


----------



## tomke (23. April 2022)

Spontan hät ich gesagt Schloss Irlbach, aber das schaut anders aus. 🤔


----------



## mxirr (24. April 2022)

tomke schrieb:


> Spontan hät ich gesagt Schloss Irlbach, aber das schaut anders aus. 🤔


Schloss stimmt schon mal und Irlbach ist grob die richtige Richtung😉 Noch ein Tipp: es befindet sich in der Verwaltungsgemeinschaft Straßkirchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (24. April 2022)

Waserschloss Schambach 🤔


----------



## mxirr (24. April 2022)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Waserschloss Schambach 🤔


Richtig, du darfst weitermachen


----------



## Phantomas (24. April 2022)

Welche Burg ist hier zu sehen ?


----------



## major_fox (24. April 2022)

Die in Flossenbürg?


----------



## Phantomas (25. April 2022)

major_fox schrieb:


> Die in Flossenbürg?


Nein die ist es nicht , die gesuchte ist in Niederbayern !


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. April 2022)

Burg Randeck (zwischen KEH und RID) . . . ?


----------



## Phantomas (25. April 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Burg Randeck (zwischen KEH und RID) . . . ?


Richtig , kannst weitermachen!


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. April 2022)

Neues Rätsel aus Niederbayern. Ganz einfach sollte das sein . . .


----------



## major_fox (26. April 2022)

Das ist in Maibrunn das umgedrehte Haus, beim Waldwipfelweg.


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. April 2022)

major_fox schrieb:


> Das ist in Maibrunn das umgedrehte Haus, beim Waldwipfelweg.


natürlich richig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major_fox (27. April 2022)

Vielen Dankeschön 

Dann hab ich hier das nächste Bild:


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. April 2022)

Burg Schellenberg bei Georgenberg?


----------



## major_fox (27. April 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> natürlich richtig.


----------



## SuperSamuel (27. April 2022)

Hallo.
Wo im Kreis NEW ist dieses Gebäude bzw. wie heißt es?

Tip: Hier ganz in der Nähe ist ein Bach und neben dem Gebäude war immer eine Verpflegung der RTF-Panoramatour Windischeschenbach . . . . 


Gruss Thomas


----------



## ragazza (9. Mai 2022)

das ist das Zottbachhaus


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. Mai 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> das ist das Zottbachhaus


Na endlich . . .  Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## ragazza (10. Mai 2022)

Heute Abend suche ich ein Bild


----------



## ragazza (10. Mai 2022)

ich hoffe, das habe ich noch nicht eingestellt:
Wo steht dieses historische Fabrikgebäude ?


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Mai 2022)

Das Bild ist recht schön, nur hab ich leider gar keine Ahnung, wo das sein könnte. Anscheinend geht's anderen genauso. Einen kleinen Tipp, bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (16. Mai 2022)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so schwer für euch wird. Das Gebäude steht im Landkreis NEW, südlich der A6.
Es ist ein historisches Fabrikgebäude aus dem 18.!! Jahrhundert, also eigentlich vor der Industrialisierung. Produziert wurden die typischen Exportartikel der Ostbayrischen Raums. Vorher war hier eine Mühle. 
Der Ort ist etwa in der Mitte zwischen der B22 und der Grenze zu Tschechien.
Wenn es in drei Tagen nicht gelöst ist, stell ich was einfacheres ein.


----------



## Alex_aw (16. Mai 2022)

hm.....hätte keinen blasasen Schimmer was/wo das sein könnte.


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Mai 2022)

Gebhardsreutherschleife?



> > https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebhardsreutherschleife


----------



## ragazza (16. Mai 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Gebhardsreutherschleife?


Super gemacht. War doch nicht so schwer oder?
Was mich beeindruckt hat: das Gebäude sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie aus dem 20.Jahrhundert,  ist aber viel älter


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Mai 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Super gemacht. War doch nicht so schwer oder?
> Was mich beeindruckt hat: das Gebäude sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie aus dem 20.Jahrhundert,  ist aber viel älter



Ich kenne das Gebäude nicht, auch die Gegend ist mir im Detail wenig bekannt.
Es war eine reine Google Recherche, aufgrund deiner örtlichen Eingrenzung (NEW, A6, B22) habe ich alle Örtlichkeiten mit Hilfe der Google Bildersuche abgegrast . . .


----------



## SuperSamuel (16. Mai 2022)

Neues Rätsel von mir, Bild ist geklaut, aus dem Netz.
War letztes Jahr, 2021 im späten Sommer dort . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomke (17. Mai 2022)

Das ist ja leicht, Naturfreundehütte Loderhard. 😊


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Mai 2022)

tomke schrieb:


> Das ist ja leicht, Naturfreundehütte Loderhard. 😊


Loderhart mit haddem Dee hinden drann . . .   

Du bist dran . . .


----------



## tomke (17. Mai 2022)

Upsi...🤫

Auch ein leichtes Rätsel aber das Motiv hat mir so gefallen 😄


----------



## tomke (21. Mai 2022)

Kleiner Tipp: Wir sind nur 7km Luftlinie vom letzten Rätsel entfernt. ;-)


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Mai 2022)

Teufelstisch?


----------



## tomke (25. Mai 2022)

Nein, falsche Richtung. Ich such was mit mehr Aussicht.


----------



## Brezensalzer (29. Mai 2022)

Wenn sonst keiner Bock hat, rate ich halt mal munter weiter: Vogelsang?


----------



## major_fox (29. Mai 2022)

Neee ganz klar iwo bei da Rusel...?


----------



## tomke (30. Mai 2022)

major_fox schrieb:


> Neee ganz klar iwo bei da Rusel...?


Bist schon ziemlich nah dran.


----------



## tomke (3. Juni 2022)

Als kleine Hilfe hab ich gestern noch ein paar andere Fotos von den Häusl gemacht, wo das Bankal steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (7. Juni 2022)

Schaut nach nem ehem. Naturbad mit 1m Sprungturm aus - oder ehem. Kläranlagenbecken? 

Leider kann ich nicht zur Lösung beitragen, schade.


----------



## tomke (7. Juni 2022)

Schade, aber der Ort ist auch nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen. Bis Morgen warte ich noch, dann löse ich auf.


----------



## tomke (8. Juni 2022)

tomke schrieb:


> Upsi...🤫
> 
> Auch ein leichtes Rätsel aber das Motiv hat mir so gefallen 😄
> Anhang anzeigen 1479768


Ich löse dann mal auf:
Das Foto entstand am Parstweiher, oder was davon übrig geblieben ist, mit Blick auf Deggendorf.








						BayernAtlas
					

Der BayernAtlas – der Kartenviewer des Freistaates Bayern mit Karten, Luftbildern und vielfältigen Themenkarten




					v.bayern.de


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Juni 2022)

War wohl ein/das Oberbecken für die Ruselkraftwerke, oder?


----------



## tomke (9. Juni 2022)

Ja genau, das Becken ist seit letzten Jahr abgelassen und das Ruselkraftwerk wird zur Zeit demontiert.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Juni 2022)

tomke schrieb:


> Ja genau, das Becken ist seit letzten Jahr abgelassen und das Ruselkraftwerk wird zur Zeit demontiert.


Sehr schade, wäre wohl klimaneutrale Energie.
Kennst das Wasserkraftwerk in Happurg bzw. die Geschichte dahinter?


----------



## tomke (10. Juni 2022)

Ich versteh es auch nicht. In Obernzell wollens a Neues bauen und das reissens ab.
Na, kenn ich nicht. Zu weit weg von meinem Gai.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Juni 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Sehr schade, wäre wohl klimaneutrale Energie.
> Kennst das Wasserkraftwerk in Happurg bzw. die Geschichte dahinter?



Das ist ja auch eine einzige Trauergeschichte, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, oder?
Alle diskutieren über die Möglichkeit von Speichern von Energie und dann werden solche vorhandenen Becken und deren Potential nicht instand gesetzt/genutzt. So schwierig kann doch das Abdichten gar nicht sein?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (12. Juni 2022)

tomke schrieb:


> Ich versteh es auch nicht. In Obernzell wollens a Neues bauen und das reissens ab.
> Na, kenn ich nicht. Zu weit weg von meinem Gai.


In Obernzell? Du meinst das Pumpspeicherkraftwerk was aber abgelehnt wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (13. Juni 2022)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch eine einzige Trauergeschichte, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, oder?
> Alle diskutieren über die Möglichkeit von Speichern von Energie und dann werden solche vorhandenen Becken und deren Potential nicht instand gesetzt/genutzt. So schwierig kann doch das Abdichten gar nicht sein?


Ja, Trauergeschichte, genau so ist es.
Ich bin kein Geologe, auch kein Abdichtexperte. Aber eine Lösung dafür müsste es doch im Land der Dichter und Denker geben, müsste man meinen. Lieber lässt man so ein Kraftwerk stehen und kauft den (Atom)Strom teuer in CZ . . .


----------



## tomke (13. Juni 2022)

Zweiradfahrer schrieb:


> In Obernzell? Du meinst das Pumpspeicherkraftwerk was aber abgelehnt wurde?


Ja, das soll aber gebaut werden:








						Pumpspeicherwerk Riedl: Aiwanger will in einem Jahr bauen
					

Seit Jahrzehnten wird über ein mögliches Pumpspeicherwerk bei Untergriesbach im Landkreis Passau diskutiert. Jetzt könnte es mit der Realisierung ganz schnell gehen, sagt Wirtschafts- und Energieminister Aiwanger - trotz des Widerstands vor Ort.




					www.br.de


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Juni 2022)

Wer macht denn jetzt weiter mit einem neuen Rätsel? ;-)


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. Juni 2022)

Wenn keiner Bock hat, spring ich halt mal ein:





Wo, in der Oberpfalz, ist das?


----------



## Alex_aw (18. Juni 2022)

Nähe Leuchtenberg /Vohenstrauß? 🤔


----------



## Brezensalzer (18. Juni 2022)

Nein, der gesuchte Ort ist eher weit weg von den genannten Orten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (19. Juni 2022)

Wächter und Könige für die Burg ,die beiden Skulpturen sollen das Kalmünzer Wahrzeichen aufwerten .
Sie erinnern an die Besiedlung des Berges .


----------



## Brezensalzer (19. Juni 2022)

Das ist richtig. An den Skulpturen kommt man vorbei, wenn man den Weg von Nordosten zur Burg geht. Die Skulpturen sind sogar in Openstreetmap eingetragen:

https://www.openstreetmap.org/query?lat=49.16675&lon=11.95527#map=18/49.16575/11.95581

Phantomas, Du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## Phantomas (19. Juni 2022)

Wo findet man das Gesicht 🤔


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2022)

Grisu wohnt im Waldnaabtal


----------



## Phantomas (20. Juni 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Grisu wohnt im Waldnaabtal


Dacht ich mir's das es zu leicht ist 🤷‍♂️ kannst weitermachen!


----------



## franzam (20. Juni 2022)

Na gut, was einfaches. Was anderes hab ich grad nicht zur Hand. Wie heißt dieses lauschige Plätzchen?


----------



## SuperSamuel (23. Juni 2022)

franzam schrieb:


> Na gut, was einfaches.



Einfach? Ich seh nur Nebel!


----------



## franzam (23. Juni 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Einfach? Ich seh nur Nebel!


Naja ist ne Tourigegend. Ausserdem sollt doch eine so schöne Sitzgelegenheit bekannt sein


----------



## hidyn (28. Juni 2022)

Plattenstein bei Bad Kötzting, dank Google gefunden.


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Juni 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Plattenstein bei Bad Kötzting, dank Google gefunden.


Sauber recheriert! Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (29. Juni 2022)

Auf welcher Brücke in Niederbayern stehe ich?


----------



## hidyn (29. Juni 2022)

Sorry @franzam, war mal wieder zu voreilig!


----------



## Alex_aw (29. Juni 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Auf welcher Brücke in Niederbayern stehe ich?


Würde jetzt mal ganz stark die Burg Randeck in Essing vermuten, Blick von der Tatzelwurm-Brücke aus.


----------



## hidyn (29. Juni 2022)

Richtig, du kannst weitermachen.


----------



## franzam (29. Juni 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Sorry @franzam, war mal wieder zu voreilig!


Macht nix. Hat ja gepasst


----------



## Alex_aw (30. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht kennt sie jemand.

Eine kleine Waldschänke mit Biergartenflair in der nördlichen Oberpfälzer mit Nähe zum Frankenland, etwas versteckt auf einem Berg mit knackigem Anstieg. 😉


----------



## pristo (1. Juli 2022)

Das dürfte die Zanthütte auf dem Zantberg (Hohe Zant) sein.


----------



## Alex_aw (1. Juli 2022)

pristo schrieb:


> Das dürfte die Zanthütte auf dem Zantberg (Hohe Zant) sein.



Jawoll, absolut richtig 💪🏻


----------



## pristo (1. Juli 2022)

"Vielleicht kennt sie jemand.
Eine kleine Waldschänke mit Biergartenflair in der nördlichen Oberpfälzer mit Nähe zum Frankenland, etwas versteckt auf einem Berg mit knackigem Anstieg. 😉"

War leider noch nicht dort. Kenne nur die gegenüber liegende Ossinger Hütte. Die ist aber auch einen Besuch wert.


Wo war ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_aw (1. Juli 2022)

pristo schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt sie jemand.
> Eine kleine Waldschänke mit Biergartenflair in der nördlichen Oberpfälzer mit Nähe zum Frankenland, etwas versteckt auf einem Berg mit knackigem Anstieg. 😉"
> 
> War leider noch nicht dort. Kenne nur die gegenüber liegende Ossinger Hütte. Die ist aber auch einen Besuch wert.



Mit den Öffnungszeiten aktuell bissel schwierig.
Ossinger,  in Sichtweite,  lässt sich auch aushalten. Das triple macht dann die Osterhöhle voll 😅😊

Deinen Standort kenn ich auch nur zu gut, aber ich halt jetzt mal die Klappe 😅
... Wenn du mal Lust auf Gesellschaft auf der Runde hast,  sag Bescheid ✌🏻


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Juli 2022)

Lichtenegg?


----------



## Smithie (2. Juli 2022)

Lichtenegg?

Oops ... zu spät.


----------



## pristo (2. Juli 2022)

Lichtenegg ist richtig. SuperSamuel bitte weiter machen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Juli 2022)

Gerne mache ich weiter.
Wo in der Opf./NEW entstand diese Aufnahme?
Der Turm gehört (meines Wissens) zu einem Pumpspeicherkraftwerk.


----------



## Brezensalzer (9. Juli 2022)

Ist es das Pumpspeicherwerk Tanzmühle an der Pfreimd, Markt Tännesberg?

Im Artikel von Wikipedia zum Kraftwerk ist ein Bild:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumpspeicherwerk_Tanzmühle#/media/Datei:Tanzmühle_Tännesberg_2011_01.jpg

wo man auf der rechten Seite des Bildes vermutlich das runde Dach des Turms sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (11. Juli 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ist es das Pumpspeicherwerk Tanzmühle an der Pfreimd, Markt Tännesberg?
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumpspeicherwerk_Tanzmühle#/media/Datei:Tanzmühle_Tännesberg_2011_01.jpg
> 
> wo man auf der rechten Seite des Bildes vermutlich das runde Dach des Turms sieht.



ABSOLUT RICHTIG !
Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. Juli 2022)

Blick auf einen relativ bekannten Ort in Niederbayern aus nicht ganz gewohnter Perspektive:





Wer weiß es?


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Juli 2022)

Ist es die Ecke Arresting/Hienheim?


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. Juli 2022)

Nicht direkt, aber auch nicht sehr weit weg.


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. Juli 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Nicht direkt, aber auch nicht sehr weit weg.


wir bewegen uns im schambachtal?


----------



## Brezensalzer (14. Juli 2022)

Nein, Schambachtal ist es auch nicht - und im Vergleich zum ersten Ansatz (Hienheim) eher noch weiter weg.


----------



## SuperSamuel (15. Juli 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Nein, Schambachtal ist es auch nicht - und im Vergleich zum ersten Ansatz (Hienheim) eher noch weiter weg.



Ich rate dann mal weiter, ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben . . . Dann könnte es Weltenburg / Stausacker sein?


----------



## Brezensalzer (15. Juli 2022)

Genau, Weltenburg ist richtig.

Wer schon mal im Kloster war, weiß es vielleicht: Das hat einen rückwärtigen Ausgang, etwa auf der Seite der Asam-Barock-Kirche. Da geht's einen Hügel hinauf (Frauenberg) und wenn man dann ein wenig links abbiegt, geht der Wanderweg Richtung Kelheim - am Wolfgangswall vorbei. Von da oben etwa geht dann auf dem Foto der Blick über den Ort Weltenburg.

P.S. Damit darfst Du natürlich weitermachen, @SuperSamuel.


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. Juli 2022)

Schweres Rätsel.
Wir sind im Kreis AS, nordöstlich von Amberg.
Hinter mir waren/sind Fischweiher . . .

Tip: Wenn ich eine Linie mit ca. 13 km ziehe von Amberg Mariahilfkirche und der Buchberghütte im Wald bei Schnaittenbach, dann ist der gesuchte Punkt (ziemlich) mittig der Linie.
(Mit dem Feature "Entfernung messen" bei Google Maps kann man das Rätsel ganz einfach lösen)


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. August 2022)

Da sich wohl niemand die Mühe machen möchte, das Rätsel zu lösen . . .
Hier ein neues Bild aus der Opf. von mir, hab Mitte Juni 2022 die Hütte besucht.

Tip: Wir sind im Kreis AS und die Hütte ist eine Gaststätte und ein Standort für Live-Musik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exilimy (3. August 2022)

Buchberghütte


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. August 2022)

Exilimy schrieb:


> Buchberghütte



Natürlich richtig . . . Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Exilimy (4. August 2022)

In der Nähe welcher kleinen Ortschaft sind wir?


----------



## SuperSamuel (5. August 2022)

Sind wir an der "Vils"?


----------



## Exilimy (5. August 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Sind wir an der "Vils"?


Der Bach fließt in einen Zufluss der Vils. Am Hang im Hintergrund verläuft auch ein Wanderweg.


----------



## Brezensalzer (7. August 2022)

Im Tal der Lauterach?


----------



## Exilimy (7. August 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Im Tal der Lauterach?


Ist ca. 1km von der Lauterach entfernt.


----------



## Brezensalzer (7. August 2022)

Auf der Openstreetmap-Karte findet man am Mühlhausener Bach, wenige 100 m südöstlich der Ortschaft Mühlhausen, Gem. Kastl, einen Eintrag für ein Feldkreuz und eine Bank. Gegenüber liegt die St 2240 und der Wacholderwanderweg. Der Mühlhausener Bach fließt einige 100 m unterhalb in die Lauterach, die Lauterach dann bei Schmidmühlen in die Vils.

Würde soweit alles zu den Hinweisen passen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (8. August 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Auf der Openstreetmap-Karte findet man am Mühlhausener Bach, wenige 100 m südöstlich der Ortschaft Mühlhausen, Gem. Kastl, einen Eintrag für ein Feldkreuz und eine Bank. Gegenüber liegt die St 2240 und der Wacholderwanderweg. Der Mühlhausener Bach fließt einige 100 m unterhalb in die Lauterach, die Lauterach dann bei Schmidmühlen in die Vils.
> 
> Würde soweit alles zu den Hinweisen passen.



Ah, du meinst wohl hier, oder?





						OpenTopoMap - Topographische Karten aus OpenStreetMap
					

direkt zur Karte...



					opentopomap.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exilimy (8. August 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Auf der Openstreetmap-Karte findet man am Mühlhausener Bach, wenige 100 m südöstlich der Ortschaft Mühlhausen, Gem. Kastl, einen Eintrag für ein Feldkreuz und eine Bank. Gegenüber liegt die St 2240 und der Wacholderwanderweg. Der Mühlhausener Bach fließt einige 100 m unterhalb in die Lauterach, die Lauterach dann bei Schmidmühlen in die Vils.
> 
> Würde soweit alles zu den Hinweisen passen.


Richtig. Bitte weitermachen


----------



## Brezensalzer (9. August 2022)

Muss erst noch was suchen - wenn jemand einspringen will, auch kein Problem!


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. August 2022)

Wo - in der Oberpfalz - war ich hier?


----------



## SuperSamuel (10. August 2022)

Datei:Heilig-Kreuz-Kapelle Lengenfeld 002.JPG – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Lengenfeld bei 92355 Velburg ;-)


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. August 2022)

Richtig, Du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. August 2022)

Ganz einfach und sollte schnell gelöst sein . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossi0815 (11. August 2022)

Das ist das Schwammerl bei Sankt Colomann /  Velburg


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. August 2022)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> Das ist das Schwammerl bei Sankt Colomann /  Velburg


Das ist natürlich richtig, bitte neues Rätsel deinerseits . . .


----------



## Rossi0815 (12. August 2022)

Da habe ich vorhin gleich mal den Foto gezückt
Bei einem Klassiker im Landkreis NM bin ich hier vorbei gekommen


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. August 2022)

Nähe Fuchsberg, auf der Zeugenbergrunde?


----------



## Rossi0815 (13. August 2022)

Richtig. Dann bist Du wohl schon wieder dran 😉


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. August 2022)

Neues Rätsel:  Wo genau in der Opf. (Gemeinde Vohenstrauß) steht diese "Barbara Kapelle"?

(Bin im Zuge der Pirker Zoigl Tour daran vorbei gefahren)

Wer sich 2 Minuten die Mühe macht, mit den vorhandenen Infos kommt man über eine Google Suche sehr schnell zum Ergebnis!


----------



## Brezensalzer (9. September 2022)

Zeßmannsrieth:

"Dorfkapelle St. Barbara
Zeßmannsrieth gehört zur Pfarrei Roggenstein. Seit 1984 besitzt es eine neue, in Holz gehaltene Kapelle. Vohenstrauß hatte sich durch den Eingliederungsvertrag verpflichtet, eine neue Kapelle anstelle der alten zu errichten. Diese wurde im März 1983 abgebrochen und darauf wurde mit dem Neubau begonnen. Am Ostermontag des nächsten Jahres, am 23. April 1984, konnten der Domkapitulat Franz Spießl und Pfarrer Gerhard Schmidt die neue Kapelle einweihen. Sie wurde zu Ehren der Heiligen Barbara geweiht."

aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel zu Zeßmannsrieth.


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. September 2022)

Na endlich.... Bitte weiter machen...


----------



## Brezensalzer (10. September 2022)

Jamei, bezüglich der überwältigenden Beteiligung - was soll man machen, eher leichtes oder eher schweres Rätsel???

Ich versuchs mal mit einem Rätsel aus einer niederbayerischen Kleinstadt (da wo ich selbstredend mit dem Radl hingefahren bin )


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (10. September 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Jamei, bezüglich der überwältigenden Beteiligung - was soll man machen, eher leichtes oder eher schweres Rätsel???
> 
> Ich versuchs mal mit einem Rätsel aus einer niederbayerischen Kleinstadt (da wo ich selbstredend mit dem Radl hingefahren bin )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1548326


Simbach am Inn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brezensalzer (10. September 2022)

Die gesuchte Stadt liegt nicht soweit südlich.


----------



## Brezensalzer (11. September 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal mit einem Rätsel aus einer niederbayerischen Kleinstadt (da wo ich selbstredend mit dem Radl hingefahren bin )



Mit dem Zug bin ich zurückgefahren aus der niederbayerischen Kleinstadt.


----------



## Brezensalzer (12. September 2022)

Die niederbayerische Kleinstadt war einst (vor 1972) Kreisstadt.


----------



## SuperSamuel (13. September 2022)

Mallersdorf?


----------



## Brezensalzer (13. September 2022)

Die gesuchte niederbayerische Kleinstadt ist nicht Mallersdorf, von Mallersdorf aber per direkter Zugverbindung erreichbar.


----------



## hidyn (13. September 2022)

Ich würde Sagen, Bogen! 
Da habe ich vor sehr langer Zeit meine Grundausbildung bei der Bundeswehr gemacht.


----------



## Brezensalzer (13. September 2022)

Gratulation, Bogen ist richtig.

Auf dem Bild zu sehen, ist der Bogenbach, der ca. 500 m weiter südwestlich in die Donau fließt. Standpunkt der Aufnahme ist die Bahnhofsstraße kurz vor sie in den Stadtplatz abbiegt.

Der Landkreis Bogen ist in dem späteren Landkreis Straubing-Bogen aufgegangen und als Namensbestandteil damit durchaus noch vorhanden.

@hidyn, du darfst weitermachen.


----------



## hidyn (14. September 2022)

Hab mal ein leichtes Rätsel.
Welche Stadt ist das?


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. September 2022)

KEH ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (14. September 2022)

Ja, kannst weitermachen!


----------



## SuperSamuel (14. September 2022)

Danke . . . Neues Rätsel: Wo in der Opf. steht diese Ruine? . . . Wer den Lupburg MTB-Marathon gefahren ist, kennt es wahrscheinlich?!


----------



## Pakalolo (23. September 2022)

Scheinbar weiß es niemand, ich löse mal auf: Burgruine Ehrenfels bei Beratzhausen.
Lohnt sich, mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß. 





						Burgenseite: Burgruine Ehrenfels
					

Geschichte und Besonderheiten der Burgruine Ehrenfels bei Beratzhausen



					burgenseite.de
				




Da ich kein Foto habe, darf gerne jemand anderes etwas posten, nachdem @SuperSamuel  bestätigt hat.


----------



## SuperSamuel (26. September 2022)

Ja, ist natürlich richtig.
Darf gerne jemand weitermachen, wer ein gutes Motiv im petto hat . . .


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. September 2022)

Damit es weiter geht und nicht zu schwer ist . . . 
Was sieht man hier auf dem Foto?


----------



## Smithie (28. September 2022)

Flächenfrass ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (28. September 2022)

Gewerbegebiet Lände Mühlhausen , neuer Kanal und Dürrlohspeicher


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. September 2022)

Natürlich richtig, mach doch gleich weiter.


----------



## Phantomas (28. September 2022)

In welcher Ortschaft steht die Kirche


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. September 2022)

2108 ist in Pelchenhofen! 😜


----------



## Brezensalzer (28. September 2022)

Habe ein wenig gebraucht - aber jetzt! Den *Rettungspunkt NM-2108* hätte Phantomas auch noch verpixeln müssen ... 

Siehe www.rettungspunkte.com - vielleicht kann man's mal brauchen.


----------



## Phantomas (28. September 2022)

Hab ich nicht bemerkt🤦‍♂️ kannst weitermachen!


----------



## Phantomas (9. Oktober 2022)

Hallo ...... bitte weitermachen !


----------



## SuperSamuel (9. Oktober 2022)

Neues Rätsel: 
Wo in der Opf. ( Kr AS ) steht dieser Turm?

Tip:
Der Turm ragt hoch über die gesuchte Ortschaft am äußersten Rande der Oberpfalz zur fränkischen Schweiz.
Diese Ortschaft im Tal hat aufgrund der engen Platzverhältnisse keinen richtigen Ortskern und wurde entlang des Bachs gebaut. Außerdem ist der Ort auch bekannt für seine Kletterwände, im Ort ist auch ein Freibad.


----------



## pristo (21. Oktober 2022)

Das müsste der Prinzregent-Luitpold-Turm oberhalb von Hirschbach sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. Oktober 2022)

Ja, richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab grad kein Bild zur Hand. Bitte jemand anders weiter machen. Danke!


----------



## major_fox (21. Oktober 2022)

Ich fühl mich einfach mal angesprochen 

Wo liegt dieser Granitsteinbruch:


----------



## ragazza (21. Oktober 2022)

Bei Flossenbürg  ?


----------



## major_fox (21. Oktober 2022)

Ned schlecht, is aba in Wirklichkeit ca. 40km von Flossenbürg entfernt


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. Oktober 2022)

Versuch einer Internet-Recherche: Ehemaliger Steinbruch Tischler in Schwarzhofen, Lkr. SAD?


----------



## major_fox (23. Oktober 2022)

Leider nein, SAD da wirds kälter 🥶


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2022)

Ist aber schoh fies aus dem Bayrischen Wald ein Bild aus dem Fichtelgebirge zu verwenden 

G.


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. Oktober 2022)

Heißt das, wie damals im Deutschunterricht "Themaverfehlung" . . . ?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Heißt das, wie damals im Deutschunterricht "Themaverfehlung" . . . ?



Ne, paßt schon 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Oktober 2022)

Könnte der Steinbruch von Ludwig Popp sein, Nähe Kösseine?


----------



## major_fox (25. Oktober 2022)

Richtig


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Oktober 2022)

Dann samma ja noch gerade so in der Oberpfalz? Die Region steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste.

Neues Rätsel aus der Grenzregion Nördliche Opf / CZ
(Bild ist geklaut)


----------



## major_fox (25. Oktober 2022)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Dann samma ja noch gerade so in der Oberpfalz


ja ist ziemlich genau an der Regierungsbezirksgrenze. 



SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Neues Rätsel aus der Grenzregion Nördliche Opf / CZ


Sieht für mich ein bisschen aus wie die Felder rund um Georgenberg.


----------



## SuperSamuel (25. Oktober 2022)

major_fox schrieb:


> Sieht für mich ein bisschen aus wie die Felder rund um Georgenberg.



Nö, leider falsch.
Tip 1: Wir sind deutlich nördlicher, von Georgenberg aus gesehen.
Tip 2: Der gesuchte Ort trägt im Ortsnamen einen Vornamen für Herren.


----------



## Brezensalzer (1. November 2022)

Vemutlich braucht's noch einen weiteren Hinweis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (2. November 2022)

Hermannsreuth ( am CZ Radweg 2170A)


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. November 2022)

Natürlich richtig.


----------



## franzam (2. November 2022)

Wo bin ich?


----------



## weisman (3. November 2022)

Steinbruch am Zinster Berg?


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2022)

Hier stand Mist 

G.


----------



## franzam (3. November 2022)

Richtig!


weisman schrieb:


> Steinbruch am Zinster Berg?


Darfst weitermachen


----------



## weisman (3. November 2022)

Auf welchem Berg stehe ich?


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. November 2022)

Ist das, was da hinten am Horizont steht, ein Haufen Windräder? Dann tippe ich grob auf die Gegend um Neumarkt ...


----------



## weisman (3. November 2022)

Neumarkt ist es nicht, wir sind in der nördlichen Oberpfalz.


----------



## weisman (5. November 2022)

Ich geb mal einen Tipp: der Berg ganz links ist der Rauhe Kulm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (5. November 2022)

Ja den rauhen Kulm hab ich schoh gleich erkannt. An Folgebildern harperts gerade nur aweng.
Gibt ja je nach Weitwinkel nur 3 Möglichkeiten, drum sag ich erstmal Anzenstein.

G.


----------



## weisman (7. November 2022)

Anzenstein ist richtig. Bitte weitermachen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. November 2022)

Naja, ein Notfallbild hab ich gefunden….kurz vor welchem Berggipfel liegen diese Steine.







G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2022)

Ich geb mal einen kleinen Tip. Ist garnet soweit weg vom letzten Bild und der Berg dürfte aus Basalt sein.

G.


----------



## hidyn (10. November 2022)

Meinst Du die Platte im Naturpark Steinwald?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Platte im Naturpark Steinwald?



Ne, der Hügel wäre auch aus Granit. 

G.


----------



## ragazza (10. November 2022)

Bei Basalt fällt mir der Parkstein ein


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Bei Basalt fällt mir der Parkstein ein



Ne....ganz weit weg davon. Daneben is auch ein großer aktiver Basaltsteinbruch.

G.


----------



## hidyn (14. November 2022)

Laut Google gibt es in der Gegend den Basaltsteinbruch Hirschentanz, aber auf welchen der umliegenden Hügel Du warst, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Laut Google gibt es in der Gegend den Basaltsteinbruch Hirschentanz, aber auf welchen der umliegenden Hügel Du warst, weiß ich nicht.



Puhh, Hirschentanz hab ich noch nie gehört. Als Tip hätte ich noch, es steht eine Kirche auf dem Gipfel des Bergs und der Steinbruch ist sozusagen auf halber Höhe an dem Hügel.

G.


----------



## ragazza (14. November 2022)

Kirche ? Vielleicht der Barbaraberg ? Aber ist der aus Basalt ? bin schon öfters drüber geradelt, weiß aber nicht genau....


----------



## LB Jörg (14. November 2022)

ragazza schrieb:


> Kirche ? Vielleicht der Barbaraberg ? Aber ist der aus Basalt ? bin schon öfters drüber geradelt, weiß aber nicht genau....



Ne, auch net richtig. Barbaraberg kenn ich auch nicht. Aber der Anfangsbuchstabe ist recht nah dran. Der gesuchte Berg geht mit A an.

G.


----------



## hidyn (16. November 2022)

Ich meine, den Berg gefunden zu haben, dank Wikipedia.

Der Berg heißt Armesberg, ist das richtig?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2022)

hidyn schrieb:


> Ich meine, den Berg gefunden zu haben, dank Wikipedia.
> 
> Der Berg heißt Armesberg, ist das richtig?




Jaaaaaaa 

G.


----------



## hidyn (17. November 2022)

Ein vielleicht leichteres Bild.
Wo stehe ich oder welcher Fluss ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (17. November 2022)

Nähe der Kelheimer Befreiungshalle? Blick auf die Donau, Richtung Weltenburg


----------



## hidyn (17. November 2022)

Das ging ja fix.
Dann hast Du bestimmt ein neues Bild.


----------



## SuperSamuel (18. November 2022)

Leichtes Rätsel: Wo steht dieses Marterl?
(Bild geklaut aus Wikipedia)


----------



## Phantomas (20. November 2022)

Das ist das Franziskusmarterl Bodenwöhr 😊


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. November 2022)

Natürlich richtig.


----------



## Phantomas (21. November 2022)

Wo befinden wir uns und was sehen wir 🤔


----------



## ragazza (21. November 2022)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Wo befinden wir uns und was sehen wir 🤔


Kaisinger Tal Greding Sinterwasserfälle


----------



## SuperSamuel (21. November 2022)

Ich würde Holnstein sagen . . .


----------



## Phantomas (22. November 2022)

Holstein ist der richtige Ort!


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. November 2022)

Neues Rätsel mit geklautem Bild:
Wo in welcher Ortschaft stehen diese markanten Gebäude?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (22. November 2022)

Das ist der Zehentstadel in Holnstein. Im Hintergrund sieht man das Pfarrhaus.


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. November 2022)

Rüchtig. Du bist an der Reihe.


----------



## pristo (22. November 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir das schon mal hatten. Trotzdem.....
Wie heißt das Gebäude und wo steht es?


----------



## __Lori__ (22. November 2022)

KAGO-Villa, Postbauer-Heng Nähe Neumarkt


----------



## pristo (22. November 2022)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> KAGO-Villa, Postbauer-Heng Nähe Neumarkt


Richtig. Du bist dran.


----------



## __Lori__ (22. November 2022)

Wo steht dieses Gebäude?


----------



## Brezensalzer (22. November 2022)

Das dürfte das Seecafe auf dem Gelände der ehemaligen Landesgartenschau in Neumarkt sein.


----------



## __Lori__ (23. November 2022)

Genau, das ist es. War wohl zu einfach für die ganzen Rätselprofis hier 
Bitte weitermachen, danke.


----------



## Brezensalzer (23. November 2022)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> War wohl zu einfach für die ganzen Rätselprofis hier



Bin aber auch erst vor nicht einmal einem Monat dran vorbeigefahren - am alten Kanal entlang nach Schwarzenbruck ...

Neues Rätsel aus der Oberpfalz, schauen wir mal, wie leicht oder schwer das ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (24. November 2022)

Schaut aus wie Sankt Helena 🤔


----------



## pristo (24. November 2022)

Ich habs nicht sofort erkannt, aber es ist die Kirche St. Peter und Paul in Waldkirchen/Petersberg.


----------



## Brezensalzer (24. November 2022)

Letzteres ist richtig.

Waldkirchen ist ein Ortsteil von Seubersdorf (Lkr. Neumarkt/Opf.). Waldkirchen ist wohl der älteste Ort der Großgemeinde. Der Ort liegt etwa 20 km südöstlich von Neumarkt auf dem 571 m hohen Petersberg im Oberpfälzer Jura, eigentlich nur ein größerer, teilweise freistehender steiler Hügel, der seine Umgebung kaum einmal 70 m überragt. Da er aber von allen Seiten weithin sichtbar ist, ist er mit dem spitzen Kirchturm der Kirche St. Peter und Paul zu einem Wahrzeichen der Gegend geworden.

Emmeramer Mönche errichteten zwischen 800 und 900 n. Chr. die erste Kapelle auf dem „Petersberg“, welche bis zum Jahr 1007 zum Bistum Regensburg gehörte. Seit dem Jahr 1017 ist die Kapelle dem Bistum Eichstätt zugehörig. Es ist die höchstgelegene Pfarrei im Bistum Eichstätt.

(Informationen entnommen aus Wikipedia)

Ich fahre öfter mal das Heutal von Breitenbrunn über Wissing nach Freihausen, diesmal habe ich den weithin sichtbaren Berg mal "mitgenommen".





@pristo ist dran.


----------



## pristo (25. November 2022)

Weil wir gerade bei Kirchen sind.
Wo befindet sich diese Kirche in der Oberpfalz?


----------



## Brezensalzer (25. November 2022)

Sehr NM-lastig, das alles hier


----------



## pristo (25. November 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> Sehr NM-lastig, das alles hier


😁, ja südlich davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (27. November 2022)

Die Kirche befindet sich in einem von zwei Dörfern, die beide für sich in Anspruch nehmen, der Geburtsort eines sehr bekannten Komponisten zu sein.


----------



## SuperSamuel (28. November 2022)

Erasbach – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Oder?


----------



## pristo (28. November 2022)

Richtig, die Kirche steht in Erasbach. Bei dem erwähnten Komponist handelt es sich um Christoph Willibald Gluck. Erasbach und Weidenwang sind sich darüber uneins wo Gluck geboren ist. In beiden Dörfern gibt es ein Gluck-Geburtshaus und ein Gluck-Denkmal.
SuperSamuel du bist dran.


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. November 2022)

Neues Rätsel mit geklautem Bild, war selber aber schon vor Ort:

Wer kennt diesen Biergarten?


----------



## conrad71 (29. November 2022)

Bei Biergärten kenn ich mich aus ;-)
sollte der Lindner-Bräu in Bad Kötzting sein..


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. November 2022)

Absolut richtig. Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## conrad71 (29. November 2022)

Mal sehen, vielleicht auch schon mal da gewesen...
wie heißt die Hütte ...


----------



## major_fox (29. November 2022)

Hanslhütte


----------



## conrad71 (29. November 2022)

zu einfach...
bitte weitermachen


----------



## major_fox (29. November 2022)

conrad71 schrieb:


> zu einfach...


Die schweren kann ich eh ned   

Von mir gibts noch einmal einen Steinbruch, welcher isses:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Dezember 2022)

Puh, ich finde das echt schwierig, grundsätzlich ist alles auf dem Bild überall möglich und es gibt keine konkreten Hinweise auf eine bestimmte Örtlichkeit . . . .


----------



## major_fox (2. Dezember 2022)

Ja, daher als Tipp: Der gesuchte Steinbruch ist nicht all zu weit vom vorherigen Bild entfernt, wir befinden uns also in Niederbayern.


----------



## Phantomas (2. Dezember 2022)

Granitwerk Birgeder 🤔


----------



## major_fox (2. Dezember 2022)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Granitwerk Birgeder


Bei Passau? Nein, das ist viel viel näher dran an der hanslhütte


----------



## major_fox (5. Dezember 2022)

tatsächlich sogar im umkreis von 15km rund um die Hanslhütte


----------



## SuperSamuel (12. Dezember 2022)

Geht nix weiter hier . . . Was mach ma nun?


----------



## major_fox (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich löse mal auf und gelobe für das nächste bild besserung   

Zu sehen ist der Steinbruch bei Steinach
Wer ein schönes Bild hat kann gern weitermachen


----------



## Milan0 (13. Dezember 2022)

Na dann schieb ich mich dazwischen mit was leichtem




Wo war das heute früh bei -16°?


----------



## Rossi0815 (13. Dezember 2022)

Am Bahndamm kurz vor Pölling 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. Dezember 2022)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> Am Bahndamm kurz vor Pölling 😉


Das du das weißt war mir klar 

Weitermachen


----------



## Rossi0815 (13. Dezember 2022)

Hier auch ein ganz leichtes


----------



## CC. (13. Dezember 2022)

Dillberg


----------



## scratch_a (13. Dezember 2022)

An diesem Tag waren wir auch oben am Dillberg unterwegs


----------



## CC. (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich wäre ja auch gerne mit Dir übern Dillberg gefahren, aber Du bist vorher abgebogen


----------



## Rossi0815 (16. Dezember 2022)

Der Dillberg ist natürlich richtig.

CC, Du bist dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (16. Dezember 2022)

Wo windet sich die grüne Schlange in der Oberpfalz?


----------



## Smithie (16. Dezember 2022)

Das hab' ich hier glaube ich schon mal gepostet: das ist die Steinerne Rinne bei Erasbach.

Aber immer wieder schön und eindrucksvoll!


----------



## CC. (16. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Steinerne Rinne bei Erasbach


So isses. Beeindruckendes Gewächs. 
Dann zeig mal was!


----------



## Smithie (17. Dezember 2022)

Wir hatten schon lange keine Totenbretter aus Niederbayern 

Voilà!


----------



## Smithie (19. Dezember 2022)

Keiner mag bei den Totenbrettern mitmachen?

Dann der erste Tipp: Lkr. DEG


----------



## CC. (19. Dezember 2022)

Smithie schrieb:


> Keiner mag bei den Totenbrettern mitmachen?


Es ist noch nicht die Zeit...


----------



## Smithie (19. Dezember 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> Es ist noch nicht die Zeit...


Das kann man nie wissen ...


----------



## Smithie (21. Dezember 2022)

Ein Versuch, mein Rätsel zu wiederbeleben   

An der Stelle kommt man vorbei, wenn man eine schöne Trailrunde vom Fluss zum Berg und wieder zurück fährt.


----------



## major_fox (21. Dezember 2022)

Der Fluss ist dann die Donau?


----------



## Smithie (21. Dezember 2022)

major_fox schrieb:


> Der Fluss ist dann die Donau?


Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomke (22. Dezember 2022)

Stehen die Totenbretter bei Oberprechhausen?


----------



## Smithie (22. Dezember 2022)

tomke schrieb:


> Stehen die Totenbretter bei Oberprechhausen?


Nein.

Aber unweit der Grenze zum Lkr. REG. Und sie stehen nicht alleine auf weiter Flur.


----------



## Brezensalzer (30. Dezember 2022)

An der Hochwaldhütte und bei der Hochwaldkappelle nördlich von Frohnreut - zwischen Hirschenkopf und Dreitannenriegel?


----------



## Smithie (30. Dezember 2022)

Brezensalzer schrieb:


> An der Hochwaldhütte und bei der Hochwaldkappelle nördlich von Frohnreut - zwischen Hirschenkopf und Dreitannenriegel?


Jaaa .... endlich! Ich wollte heute abend auflösen, nachdem sich lange Zeit keiner gerührt hat.

Aber auf den @Brezensalzer ist Verlass!

Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (31. Dezember 2022)

Mit Hilfe Deiner Tipps und etwas Suche auf Landkarte und mit Suchmaschine konnte der Standort schließlich gefunden werden.

Neues Rätsel, aus der Oberpfalz: Wo war ich?






Die Lokalmatadore (es gibt mindestens einen ) mögen sich vielleicht am Anfang etwas zurückhalten ...

*Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein gutes neues Jahr 2023 wünsche ich Euch allen! 🎇*


----------



## pristo (2. Januar 2023)

Du warst im Heutal, das sich zwischen Wissing und Breitenbrunn erstreckt.
Das Foto wurde gleich nach Wissing aufgenommen.


----------



## Brezensalzer (3. Januar 2023)

Das ist richtig! Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## pristo (3. Januar 2023)

Wo war ich?


----------



## Rossi0815 (4. Januar 2023)

Auf dem Möninger Berg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pristo (5. Januar 2023)

Rossi0815 schrieb:


> Auf dem Möninger Berg?


Ja, richtig. 
In der rechten Bildhälfte erkennt man die ehemalige Klosterkirche Seligenporten. 
Bei Bildvergrößerung sieht man am Horizont, etwa über dem Bäumchen, den Business Tower in Nürnberg.


----------



## Rossi0815 (5. Januar 2023)

Ja, die Klosterkirche war da auch mein Anhaltspunkt

Jetzt ist es richtig eng mit Bildern...
Mal schauen. Wie der Weg heißt findet man ja leicht heraus, aber ich wüsste gerne den Abschnitt, wo ich da bin


----------



## Rossi0815 (Montag um 22:17)

Okay, das Bild scheint wohl doch zu sehr nichtssagend zu sein. War zwischen Langenthal und Oberried 

Dann habe ich noch was leichtes. Wo hatte ich mit dem Junior diesen benebelten Ausblick?


----------



## __Lori__ (Dienstag um 07:04)

Ausblick von der Burgruine Wolfstein, Neumarkt, gen W/NW.


----------



## Rossi0815 (Dienstag um 12:29)

Richtig, Du bist dran


----------



## __Lori__ (Dienstag um 19:24)

Diese Baustelle gilt es zu erraten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (Dienstag um 20:00)

Dürfte die Baustelle des Diavolo Snake Trails in Neumarkt sein!?


----------



## __Lori__ (Dienstag um 20:12)

So isses. Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (Dienstag um 20:15)

Löschen


----------



## Pakalolo (Dienstag um 20:37)

Wo ist dieser Spielplatz?


----------

